# Members needed in Team LoveBmps!



## Premomt

Hey ladies- we have been arond for a while and seen many of our gals come and go, and now we are looking for new members again!
I just started my cycle today and would love some cycle buddies!! So join on in! Wed love to have you! 
Go on over to the last page to see what's happening!
Thanks!
Mrs Robinson


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Premomt! Saw your thread and thought I would stop in! CD 1 May 3rd for me!

Team names......oooo I am not creative enough :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

Hiiiiiiiiii xx
i'll have a think about a thread name, all i can think of is corny names.
cazd is good for that kinda thing.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello I don't start my cycle until the 8th or 9th is that too late to be in this thread?


----------



## Premomt

Naw, the more the merrier, how long is everyones cycle?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Why hello my darlings!
I started my new cycle on the 1st (1 day early, but I think stress brought it on). I am a 24 day kind of gal, so a little ahead, but what they hey... close enough right?

How is everyone, it's been a while since I've spoken with some of you?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'd like to join as well please. My AF showed today and so we're now officially TTC - Woohoo :happydance:!! I am trying to stay level headed though as it is my first TTC cycle. I came off the mini pill in March '09 but have been tracking my cycles for longer, which are usually around 31 days give or take a few days.


----------



## cazd

gumb69 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii xx
> i'll have a think about a thread name, all i can think of is corny names.
> cazd is good for that kinda thing.

Ta...I'm flattered !!

Well hello again... Back to the sodding drawing board :growlmad:

Well All I can think is with a CD1 in May we're looking for Valentines babies.
Oooh - and suddenly I feel a twinge of excitement.
I really didn't want a baby so close to Xmas and New Year... 
Gosh... perhaps its fate. A February baby - now that'd be great!
:wohoo:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

That was one of the reasons we've been WTT, especially since coming off the BCP. My DH prefered not to have a baby so close to Christmas so I'd worked out the dates for a Feb baby. Our anniversary is in February so that would be a great prezzie for the two of us.


----------



## Premomt

cazd said:


> Gosh... perhaps its fate. A February baby - now that'd be great!
> :wohoo:

you rhymed! and it made me think that would be a good team motto!

Now just for a name.....


----------



## Conswayla M

My cycles are 28-30 days.
I am still confused about it though, it came on day 29, so FF says it was a 28 day cycle I counted it as a 29 day cycle....oh well, its all the same I guess.

I was trying to think of team names last night, but nothing good came to my head!


----------



## Premomt

CD1 is the first day of full flow. or if you use ff, the first day of light, med, or heavy flow. Spotting is counted as the last days of the previous cycle.

I always used to count spotting as the first days of the new cycle, but now I know.


----------



## Crailly

Well here I am - CD 1 on May 6 . . . and it was a 31 day cycle last month. 

Team names? Something to do with February? I'm not sure I will have to give that some thought.


----------



## Conswayla M

Crailly said:


> Well here I am - CD 1 on May 6 . . . and it was a 31 day cycle last month.
> 
> Team names? Something to do with February? I'm not sure I will have to give that some thought.

Sorry :witch: got you hun :(

I count CD 1 as the day of full flow, but what happens when I get af on CD 29, does that mean my cycle is 29 days, or 28? :rofl: I used to always think I had it figured out, but I confused myself.

Team names for Feb babies? Hmmmm, why is this so hard? My brain hurts from thinking.


----------



## Buds

Hello ladies, I'm Claire and cd1 was 4th May too. 

I think Feb is a great month to have a baby...close enough to Christmas to get a few baby presents from people and don't forget those January sales - great for getting all the bits we will need eh! Ooh I am getting excited already! 

Will have a think on a team name...maybe Valentines should feature somewhere???


----------



## Conswayla M

My due date is going to be Feb 7th (notice how I say IS going to be)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've even googled to try to get some inspiration but didn't have much luck I'm afraid. The only thing I did get was maybe Team Lovebump 'cos February is the month of love but I suppose this could apply to any bump really and not just Valentine's. It is soooo difficult trying to think of something witty! Anybody else got any suggestions?


----------



## Conswayla M

BritAcrossSea said:


> I've even googled to try to get some inspiration but didn't have much luck I'm afraid. The only thing I did get was maybe Team Lovebump 'cos February is the month of love but I suppose this could apply to any bump really and not just Valentine's. It is soooo difficult trying to think of something witty! Anybody else got any suggestions?

I was googling too!
But I like that team name!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I live by google! I like your positive thinking and had to calculate my own due date - which would be 12 Feb! I get so excited just thinking about it and here I go now off into imagination world.....


----------



## Premomt

Conswala- if af comes fully on CD29, you have a 28 day cycle. day 29 is technically cd1.

I like team lovebump! I wanted to make a name that could continue on past feb, or valentines day so we could keep one thread going on and on. So team lovebump would work! But is it taken already?


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks Premomt, I have been doing it wrong all my life then :rofl:

Its a good name to carry on in case we need to carry on....but we wont. How can we check to see if it is taken?


----------



## Conswayla M

Well looks like our last thread was lucky, Claire got her's too!! Let's make this one just as lucky!


----------



## Premomt

I think we could just look at the other teams and what their names are to find out.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ooh I hope I didn't pinch somebody elses name :blush:. I did just do a quick search for lovebump and it only came up with this thread so fingers crossed.


----------



## Premomt

Looks like the team name "LoveBump" is not being used right now. 
I've always liked the line from fergies song "lovely lady lumps." And LoveBump makes me think of that. :rofl:
Shal I change the thread title?


----------



## gumb69

Sounds like a good name to me.xx


----------



## Conswayla M

I like it!


----------



## samzi

Can i join you ladies again?

CD2 now

:hugs:


----------



## Buds

Great name - are we going for that then?

BTW, how do all you girls get those fun things at the bottom of your posts? Cycle day, etc?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Those fun things are TTC tickers. You can get them off loads of different sites like Lilypie, Daisy Path, Ticker Factory. Or if you want the glitter text, just click on it and it should take you to the website.


----------



## bobobaby

Hi ladies, may I join!? Premomt, cd1 was on May 4th for me as well! :happydance: I am on cd3 now.


----------



## Buds

BritAcrossSea said:


> Those fun things are TTC tickers. You can get them off loads of different sites like Lilypie, Daisy Path, Ticker Factory. Or if you want the glitter text, just click on it and it should take you to the website.

OK maybe I am being dim here but having made the ticker...how do you get it it on here...sorry for dimness!:blush:


----------



## Conswayla M

Buds said:


> BritAcrossSea said:
> 
> 
> Those fun things are TTC tickers. You can get them off loads of different sites like Lilypie, Daisy Path, Ticker Factory. Or if you want the glitter text, just click on it and it should take you to the website.
> 
> OK maybe I am being dim here but having made the ticker...how do you get it it on here...sorry for dimness!:blush:Click to expand...


Go to User CP, and then click on Edit Signature, and then copy the code in there. You can't use html, it has to be the BB code, but they will have that there.


----------



## Premomt

Yea what she said! :rofl:
So any other witty names ladies? Is there anything we all have in common? Well besides wanting a bebe haha!


----------



## La_La79

Hi Ladies, don't know my CD yet, but would like to help with a team name, how about "Cupid's Crew" because cupid is so cute and babyish, and also linked to Valentines!


----------



## cazd

Hey ladies! I'm all weepy 'cos I just found out about Claire - can't believe it! Just know I'm gonna cry when I tell my OH! hahahaha

Premont - I was wide awake at 6 this morning - trying to think of team names so I thought sod it - I'll go log on and catch up with everyone.

You'll be pleased to know that 'Happy Caz' is back and absolutely sodding determined to make a baby this month ! 

Re team names... we need something that'll last and I think both LoveBumps and Lovely Lady Lumps are wonderful. I'll see if my OH can come up with anything inspired while we walk the dog this morning.

Themes... Cupid, Valentines, 2010, next year, 9 months, bump, anti :witch:, egg...

Hmmm.... 

Cupid's Crew
LoveBumps
Lovely Lady Lumps
Immaculate Conception
Team 2010
Mums the Word
Lets get Cracking
9 Months to Go
Team Incubation
The Great Sperm Race
SS Anonymous
Egg-Static
Maybe Baby


----------



## Conswayla M

Cazd! I think we all new you would come up with a bnunch of great ones!! I love them all really. LoveBumps and The Great Sperm Race are my favs that's for sure!!


----------



## cazd

OH said it was super-lame and wouldn't help me at all with team names...
He couldn't think of anything worse than naming a bunch of clucky women!
(and then I burst into tears - so he's probably right :rofl:)

Well Premont... You're the Thread Starter... Its your call...!


----------



## MrsPhillips

Hey Ladies, Can I join in please? I am on CD1 today. We got married on Valentines Day so would love a Valentines baby! 

I'm not sure how long my cycle is as have had some complications. Last one was 47 days but am hoping with the help of Metformin I will get back to a normal cycle. 

Good luck to all and lots of baby dust! -x-


----------



## Premomt

Well Caz~ you are defo creative! I love Cupids Crew, Mums the Word, and My fav is still LoveBumps. 
I am leaning toward LoveBumps still, and think I am going to rename our thread...... 
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3417994fltt.gif
So I am going to go change it now!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeay, we officially have a team name. Now all we have to do is wait for O day to get the :sex: action!!! Bring on those February babies!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...I have found you...I will probably be officially with you all in 8 days! :laugh2:


----------



## Premomt

NOOOO!!! you aren't allowed in! haha! You are going to get your BFP and therefore you can't come in. Only to visit us and give us dust. :rofl: (just kidding, of course you can come in.)


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish, you are going to get your :bfp: so you can't come! :rofl:

:wohoo: we have a team name. Everyone put it in their sig!

We are sooooo getting pregnant this month ladies!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies, well the nasty :witch: has shown her face so I get to join in a few days earlier than expected. LOL How is everone doing? Love the name!


----------



## Conswayla M

Awww Sunshine, I am so sorry the blasted :witch: got you!!!
:hissy: thats not fair.
Let's get those Feb babies then!


----------



## Csunshine013

YES WE WILL! Or we will get skinny trying. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl:


----------



## gumb69

yeah i wonder how many calories we burn off. with all the thinking we do about it we should be about 2 stone, seeing as our brains are working over time


----------



## Crailly

Whoo Hooo :happydance:

I like the team name.

My EDD would also be Feb 12, IF I have a 31 day cycle like last month . . . bring on the love and the love :baby:

It's cool because the anniversary for my OH and I is Feb 25 . . . in 2008 we started dating, in 2009 he gave me a promise ring and we started seriously talking about having a child . . . so 2010 will be a great time to have a :crib:


----------



## Premomt

It's so neat to see the team name in your siggy lines gals! It makes me feel all warm n fuzzy!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Premomt said:


> NOOOO!!! you aren't allowed in! haha! You are going to get your BFP and therefore you can't come in. Only to visit us and give us dust. :rofl: (just kidding, of course you can come in.)

:rofl: My positive thinking this month is going downhill so I do believe I will be joining you all this month. God, I am lacking in PMA...but I now don't feel any different to any other month. If I had just one stand out symptom that would keep me going ok...but nada..zlinch..nowt!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well if I don't get my bfp this month I am definately going to try and lose some weight. Since ttc I have put on a few pounds...I am feeling it in my belly at the moment (my trousers are tight tonight...maybe its because I have just eaten pasta).


----------



## Premomt

i hear that. I am currently at my heaviest weight. Not feeling too good about THAT!


----------



## Conswayla M

Team name logos makes me feel all warm and fuzzy too hehe!!

Irish, are you bloated? Thats a good preg sign/symptom!!

I guess the more :sex: we do, the more weight can be lost :rofl: it burns calories doesn't it!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Team name logos makes me feel all warm and fuzzy too hehe!!
> 
> Irish, are you bloated? Thats a good preg sign/symptom!!
> 
> I guess the more :sex: we do, the more weight can be lost :rofl: it burns calories doesn't it!

Yeah and then once the baby comes you run after them all the time, don't you know that's how Mom's stay so thin!! LOL :rofl::rofl:

My problem is my DH has a wonderful metabolism and mine just stands there. :rofl: 

I am at my heaviest weight as well. It truly wasn't supposed to happen like this.:hissy:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I would love to say I am bloated but I am only after eating a bowl of macaroni cheese and a caramel chocolate bar. :laugh2:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh sounds good, could you come over and make me dinner I like Mac and Cheese, but I really like Carmel!!! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

All sounds very yummy. Ohhh the amount of chocolate I eat during AF is ridiculous really. I have 1 or 2 bars a day. No wonder I get so bloated!! And then I never feel full and am eating all the time. But then we :sex: and I burn the calories again! :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Csunshine013 said:


> YES WE WILL! Or we will get skinny trying. :rofl::rofl:

Chance would be a fine thing. I quit smoking last July in preparation of baby making and since then the weight piled on! I have a massive sweet tooth and have no will power so don't allow myself to have naughty things in the house (if they're not in the cupboard, then I can't eat them). You'd think that would help but no such luck, my weight just stays exactly the same.... So thinking about it, I might as well go and enjoy those lovely chocolate cookies that I have such a weakness for... mmmmm.....


----------



## Premomt

Mmmmm chocolate! I am a true chocoholic. I MUST have a bite of sweet after dinner every night. I usually stick to a square of very dark chocolate so I get the antioxidant benefits as well.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

That's my problem though, I wouldn't be abe to just stick to a "square". I have major self-control issues when it comes to sweet things! My poor DH, he never gets to have any choccies/sweets but I tell him that even if we did have them he still wouldn't be able to have them 'cos I would have gotten to them first!! :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

Yep, just one is hard to stick to. I rarley do haha!


----------



## bobobaby

omg, i had to come on here to catch up and now i have to go get chocolate!! thanks a lot ladies! lol :)


----------



## Buds

LOVE the new name ladies...see I even managed to finally get my signature sorted too...feel like a proper team member now! 

How is everyone today?...I am fed up. I am trying to job hunt but its seriously starting to get me down now. Sitting at home all day is doing me no good whatsoever. And my oh is working about 250 miles and I getting fed up with trying to have a relationship which consists of nothing but quick 5 minute chats on the phone! Unfortunately where he is staying has no phone signal! Its so frustrating!

At least the :witch: has left the building now, so that's something positive I guess!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Here's some :hugs: to cheer you up. Well at least you have us on here to natter to. Job hunting in this current climate is hideous, I'm lucky that I'm not in that situation but I have a lot of friends that are so I do feel for you. On the bright side though, at least you get to chat much more on here and have the time to sort out those signatures! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Morning Ladies (well it is morning here)
I think the :witch: is almost gone, I am gearing up for a few days of spotting, and then hopefully getting to :sex:!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning Ladies Oh Conswayla I wish the :witch: would leave me. She makes my hole body sore and I just started yesterday.

I would give anything to get in some :sex:. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Stupid :witch: not only does she mean were not pregnant, but she puts us through pain and torture for over a week (well I get PMS a week before and during af) but she also makes it so we can't :sex:!

Well I will be around for today on here, I am thinking of taking a short break, probably just for the weekend. I am making myself crazy with ttc lately. And I am starting to loose hope, but trying to keep up the PMA. So I am going to try to refocus again and not think about it over the weekend......oh boy lets hope I can do that!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well I will be around for today on here, I am thinking of taking a short break, probably just for the weekend. I am making myself crazy with ttc lately. And I am starting to loose hope, but trying to keep up the PMA. So I am going to try to refocus again and not think about it over the weekend......oh boy lets hope I can do that![/QUOTE]

I take every weekend off from the computer. It has helped me very little. :rofl: all I can think about at home is "can't wait to ask the girls about this, or oh have to tell the girls this happened" :rofl::rofl:

It's not healthy, but I guess it's what gets us through it. LOL


----------



## Conswayla M

I usually try to take the weekends off, but then whats the first thing I do in the morning when I wake up? Check BnB and see what's happening. I am just getting a little discouraged at the moment, and I don't want to be that way. I guess I am already stressing about how DH will react around O time. (My journal explains it) and I just want it to come and get it over with so I can get back into the 2ww and drive myself even more crazy.


----------



## Conswayla M

So just found out that my DH is going to be getting surgery 4 days before I O, so there won't be a :bfp: for me this month. Its a big surgery and he won't be mobile for a few weeks. It sucks, but I am happy for him. Anyway I will continue to follow this thread and watch the rest of you get your :bfp:'s and will probably be back on board next month. I am going to continue charting temps, cp & cm and it will give me this month to take a breather and get to know my body more and more! I hate the fact that the eggy is going to waste. But I will be here!


----------



## Premomt

conswala~ Must be a major surgery for him to be imobile for that long! I hope it's not life threatening!

AF's on her way out for me, and DH will be away this weekend with my father and some friends golfing and doing boy things. It will be nice to have the house to myself, though I will probablly get bored of that quickly! Ha!
I wish I could get rid of this nasty headache I've had for a week or so...That'd be reallly nice.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla - sorry to hear about your DH. It's such bum timing though.


----------



## Conswayla M

He is going to be okay, its back surgery. He has some serious issues with his back, so it will be fine. (He has had it before so we know what to expect) he will just have a hard time moving and staying awake for a while. Yeah it is bad timing, too bad it couldn't be later, but it is urgent (it is a amazing we have got the :sex: that we have due to his pain) so it has to be done sooner then later.

Oh the AF headaches, I had a killer on this cycle.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well hopefully he'll be plenty rested this month, yourself included and then they'll be no stopping the two of you next month :bodyb:!!! Sending some serious PMA your way xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla I hope all turns out well for you and dh. Just think you wont have to worry about all the motion this month :rofl: No hope its a beneficial month. It could happen you could o early.


----------



## Conswayla M

I feel okay about it since DH was scared to get pregnant right now due to the fact that he is off work and hurt. So it will be a nice break for us. Yeah, I guess if those :spermy: can live long enough it could happen, its a stretch though. We will see, at least I wont have to worry about it!


----------



## Csunshine013

I am going to be off for a few days so I hope all have a great weekend. We over here on this side of the pond are celebrating Mother's Day. I will be making my DH take me out to dinner. :rofl::rofl: :witch:is here so I wont be getting any action other than stapping on the old feed bag :rofl: Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## Conswayla M

Happy Mothers day!!
Its mothers day here Sunday too, hope you have a grand weekend hun!


----------



## gumb69

Happy Mothers Days to all you ladies over the ponds, and next year you will all be getting mothers days cards off your babies. ok well maybe your partners will have to go to the shop to get them as i think the babies might struggle to get to the shops all on their own. XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cazd

Oh bloody hell you guys - my heart leapt when I heard you were celebrating mothers day - I thought I'd forgotten and my mum'd be LIVID !!!
But then I remember chatting with my friend (who has a 12 week old baby) she spent mothers day with her mum - got her a card and flowers etc... and right at the end of the day she said to her mum... you know.. I'm a mum too now. Her mum had totally forgotten about it being her day too now!

Anyway - I guess I've got some catching up to do - and I'll get the team logo in my signature and I've got some new journals to stalk too!

P.S. Irish - I just love your chart overlay - you're next!


----------



## Maybe baby

hello all can i join? im 19 and TTC with OH of a year.....and on CD11 of 1st TTC cycle xxx


----------



## cazd

OOh - Hello you! Of course you're welcome to join us.
4 days to OV !!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

i know 4 days yipiee cant wait xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: Maybe Baby. Oooh I'm so jealous, you've only got 4 days!! I'm still waiting for this bloomin' AF to disappear but hey even if it did I'm still awaiting O day :dohh:. Never mind.


----------



## gumb69

:wave: welcome maybe baby


----------



## Maybe baby

thanks for all the welcomes :) am dreading seeing OHs mum tomorrow...she dislikes me and is a hypocrit...doesnt want me pg before marriage...ses shes with 3 kids by 2 dads...i dont judge but when she judges me GRRRR xx


----------



## gumb69

i'm sure she will realise eventually how much you love each other and that by having a baby together shows your commitment.
i'm married and my Dh wanted us to be married before we started trying. His family are catholic and have very strong views on it. 
It made no difference to me. I think having a baby is the biggest commitment you can make. It's easier to walk away from a marriage than it is to walk away from a child you have had together. 
i wish you luck in ttc x


----------



## samzi

evening ladies.

got the rest of my holiday clothes today wooo :happydance:


----------



## gumb69

i'm sooo jealous samzi.
a week of fun in the sun.


----------



## cazd

Yeah - marriage is just a gesture - we didn't take it seriously at all - got married in Vegas!
but bringing a child into the world... now that's serious!


----------



## Maybe baby

i know....OH and i have had people telling us to get married 1st...his mum lol amoungst others, i dont think we need to thought...children are so serious on their own


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Samzi - going anywhere nice? I love thinking about holidays what with the sunshine, relaxation etc. Mmmm...


----------



## Maybe baby

OH's mum was horrendous (cnt spell that), as usual....banging on and on about us #"comming properly" by this she means a wedding she can plan lol. I told her no and that we had other things we wanted to commit to first....god i really hope i have my BFP for her wedding. she drives me mad and knows all the buttons to push to send me up the wall....bit miffed and down...OPKs not much darker


----------



## samzi

were going to menorca :happydance:


----------



## Maybe baby

CD12 opks so far, will ad last one at 8
 



Attached Files:







DSC00186.jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Samzi - I'm sure you'll have a fab time!

Maybe Baby - I feel for you about your OH's mum. I have a really good relationship with my MIL but there are times when she really annoys the hell out of me (I probably annoy her also :angelnot:) and say things that upset me. If it does get too much for you though maybe tell her or ask your OH to have a little word with her. Sometimes they need that gentle convo to realise that they've overstepped the mark. 

Sorry, I can't be of any help with OPKs. This is my first month of TTC and haven't got the foggiest about all the technical baby making gizmos yet. :blush:


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all!
Just thought I would stop in since I was taking the weekend off of BnB :rofl:

And.......DH and I weren't married when DS was born, he was 11 months old at our wedding! You don't have to be married to have children, nor do you have to be married to prove you love each other. It's a choice we all make. DH and I wanted to be married....and our son just happened to come first.

Anyway, I am still hanging around although I will be out this month. Will try to :sex: tomorrow night which will be CD 9, and thats 4 days before Ov and thats all we will get this month.
Oh well, I am ready for next month!


----------



## cazd

Its such a shame that you can't freeze :spermy: in an ice cube tray and just pop it in when you're ready :rofl:

Brit - you've joined the right thread for getting to know all about TTC charting n stuff.
Anything you want to know - just ask!

Maybe Baby - keep going with the OPKs. I used exactly the same sticks as you for 3 months and I only got a fab dark line in the 3rd month. I just had faint lines in the first 2...


----------



## Maybe baby

ok ladies i have EWCM...no pos opk...temp has gone down?!?!


----------



## Buds

Hello ladies,

I have been away from bnb for the weekend so thought I'd better pop in and see how everyone's doing. I see there's a bit of chat about the marriage thing...me and my oh aren't married either. I don't think it will bother the family that much though...hope not anyway!

Maybe Baby - not sure about the temps issue but sounds like you should get :sex:

By the way...what day do you all start playing with the opk's? I am starting them this month but don't know when I should start. :dohh:


----------



## Premomt

Maybe baby- EWCM is an indicator of ov, and can start a few days prior to ov day. But be sure you aren't mixing that up with leftover OH "stuff" its hard to tell the difference sometimes. Your temp drop could also indicate upcomming ov, but could also just be due to disturbed sleep or other environmental factors. 
The OPKs are the only real way to tell you are ovulating "right now" and they even give a 2 day window.
Best bet is to BD every other day from now (since you are getting EWCM) until a few days after your strongest opk, or until you have a sustained 3 day temp rise above your coverline. This will cover all your bases.

CD8 for me today and not much to report. Just wondering why I had such a low temp on cd6... The only thing I can think of is my alarm woke me up from a really deep sleep that morning. The rest of the mornings I have woken up on my own before the alarm went off. I have ovulated as early as CD10 before, but recently have been ovulating around CD14 so I will be keeping track of my cm and cp until CD12 then using opks from CD12-CD14 to know for sure when I ov. 
Where is everyone else in their cycle today?


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all.
Does anyone think it is possible to O on CD 9?
I had a BIG temp drop this am, my cm is creamy still. But I would be delighted to O today....even though it's probably way too early. DH and I :sex: last night, and we may get one more in tonight, and then that's it for a while!
Oh, I wish I could freeze those :spermy:!! Oh well, I feel okay about it.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've still gotta wait just over a week until I'm in for some serious :sex: action. I'm really looking forward to it all though 'cos I'm happy even just actively TTC. Sad I know, but I've waited such a long time to get to this point.:happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla - I can't see why it wouldn't be possible to O on day 9. Afterall they say (google) that with cycles between 28-32 O day can occur between 11-21. So perhaps you're a little early, even if it's not exactly O day, it could mean that you're still fertile.


----------



## Premomt

Conswala- its not unheard of, but I wouldn't say you have if you usually ov regularly on a certain cd. Itd be a welcomed surprise I'm sure!
I'm sorta with you brit- this weekend will be busy! I tried the every day thing last month, so I think we'll do the every other day thing this month. Maybe that will work.


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning ladies, just wanted to say thank you to you ladies that wished me a Happy Mothers Day! It was a wonderful day. My DD and DH took me to dinner on Saturday night and got me flowers on Sunday. Me and DH also went to the horse races on Sun. That was really fun and I didn't totally loose all my $ :rofl:

I am on cd6 and with my DH working out of town all week and not getting home until midnight on Friday my bd'n time is very slim. I will just have to make the best of the situations and if it doesn't happen this month then look towards the future. 

Conswayla PMA to you and yours for a fruitful month. It could happen.

maybe baby excm sounds like a good sign

Premomt I know what you mean about a busy time. :rofl: and trying to schedule :sex: everyday is hard. :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm also gonna do the bd every other day. When I initially came off my bcp back in March my sex drive went into overdrive and it got to a point where my DH told me to pratically back off LOL so I don't think it would be wise of me to go all :sex: :sex: :sex:. As long as it's enough to catch that egg then I'll be happy.


----------



## Buds

I am on cd 8, and I think I may need some guidance...:blush:

Since this is only my 2nd cycle ater bcp, and i am guessing at a 30 day cycle (last month was 32) FF is reckoning that I should ov next Tues or Weds (cd 16 or 17). My oh is working away at the moment but I am hoping to get down to see him either at the weekend (depending if I have work or not) or I will be there from Mon to Weds on a special undercover :sex: mission :happydance: . 

I am all geared up with my opks and preseed this month, but I wonder...is that FF forecast right. Last month I guessed my ov purely by EWCM and I seemed to have a 20 (ish) day luteal phase...does any of this sound right? I will be gutted if I miss it due to getting the dates wrong!

Sorry girls...bit confused as I am relatively new to this. Any advise much appreciated! Really want to get it right! :bodyb:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Buds I don't temp and I only put my lmp dates in on ff so that's what I go off of. Maybe some of the other more experienced ladies with the whole temp and FF opk's can help.

Good luck and lots of :dust:to all!


----------



## Conswayla M

:dust: to everyone!!

I know, it's probably wishful thinking because I probably won't be able to have a chance to get preggo this month, so I badly wanted to O early, and then I saw my temp way down today. Who knows really.....oh well, maybe DH has super :spermy: and they will live in there for 4-5 days!! Its not unheard of, but unlikely.


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:


----------



## Buds

Csunshine013 said:


> Hey Buds I don't temp and I only put my lmp dates in on ff so that's what I go off of. Maybe some of the other more experienced ladies with the whole temp and FF opk's can help.
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust:to all!

Thanks Sunshine, don't think my ff prediction is based on temps as i only started this month (and they are slightly eratic so far). I think this month ff is only based on the info I put in (expected cycle etc.) Oh I can't believe having a baby can be such a complicated process...Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes, what a complicated process this is! And it consumes most of our lives too. What a drag, but in the end....it's all worth it. I was able to let go of a bit of these bad feelings I have had ttc when DS (who is 7) crawled into my bed Sunday (Mothers Day) with this beautiful card he made me, and a little picture of him in a frame for a gift for me. And hugged me and said Happy Mothers day mommy, I love you. And it melts your heart and makes you realize that no matter how hard this is, we will all end up with something so great. Anyway, that was my little uplifting moment.....cause I am known to get quite down about this all the time.....who me???? :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

They make the whole world a better place HUH!


----------



## Chick+2

Hello Ladies!!!!!

I would love to join your team if I could. I am currently cd9 on a 32 day cycle. I am so looking forward to having a Feb baby. I've always wanted a bump at Christmas and during the winter. There are so many great pregers sweaters out there! Any way DH and I are trying to add a little blue to our family. We have two lovely daughters and are very excited to be adding to the family. So needless to say I'm temping and charting like a mad woman to find that o day and make sure the little boy swimmers get to that egg first. I'd be happy with either girl or boy but Hubby wants some one to go to the back tees with him. I think Secretly every man wants a son. 

It will be nice to have some company in the tww which is the worst time for me. 

So can I join the Team?


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Chick!! Sure you can join the team, great to have you!
I am on CD 9 as well, on a 28 day (or so) cycle.

Good luck getting your :bfp:

I was largely pregnant in the summer with my first, and I would LOVE to be pregnant in the winter, as the heat was too much to take.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Welcome Chick+2 :wave:. My DH's just informed me that we gonna have to have one of his workmates stay with us for a week (we're over in the states at the moment), as of this Thursday. I wouldn't mind so much but this is our first month of trying so was really excited and now it's not gonna be as exciting with a bloke from his work in the next room if you know what I mean :winkwink:


----------



## Buds

Conswayla - that is just lovely...moments like that must make life feel right and special! Keep your spirits up...all will be good...for all of us!!!

:dust: to everyone of us!!!


----------



## gumb69

hi chick +2 
brit across sea. sorry to hear you have a roomy with you. best of luck this month
conswayla that is soo cute about your son. xx


----------



## Chick+2

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Glad to be a part of the team. 

Go Lovebumps Go :yipee:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla M said:


> Hey Chick!! Sure you can join the team, great to have you!
> I am on CD 9 as well, on a 28 day (or so) cycle.
> 
> Good luck getting your :bfp:
> 
> I was largely pregnant in the summer with my first, and I would LOVE to be pregnant in the winter, as the heat was too much to take.

That's a good point, we'll have our lovebumps to keep us all warm throughout winter! :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Chick can't wait til we all get our BFP!

Brit you can always make a game of of ttc(see if you get caught) it may make ttc even more fun :rofl:


----------



## Maybe baby

evening ladies...got back to our :sex: tonight after week from hell with MIL...hoping i will ov tomorrow...have had stabbin pains on right side...ov pains?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Maybe baby - that does sound like O pain. I had them last month and although we weren't ttc then I got so excited about just being aware (it doesn't take me much:dohh:).


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Csunshine013 said:


> Welcome Chick can't wait til we all get our BFP!
> 
> Brit you can always make a game of of ttc(see if you get caught) it may make ttc even more fun :rofl:

We could have a house full of guests but it won't stop us :rofl:... We'll just have to be a little bit more discreet and ahem... quieter :blush:.


----------



## Conswayla M

BritAcrossSea~ You will just have to make it interesting. It could be more exciting because it will be a challenge to not get caught, sometimes thats better!!

MaybeBaby~ Sounds like you are ovulating....do you temp so you know for sure?
I would :sex: tonight for sure, go catch that eggy!! :wohoo:


----------



## Maybe baby

we have :sex: tonight..but oh has uni finals tomo morn..then bck to :sex:


----------



## Chick+2

BritAcrossSea - Just think of it as practice for when you have kids. I'm still having to tell my hubby to close the door when we are dtd. I'm just waiting for the day the walk in happens. :shock:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: My DH already has a daughter from his previous marriage so when she stays over it can be a bit of a nightmare in that department. The problem with a modern house is... thin walls :rofl:!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Chick+2 said:


> BritAcrossSea - Just think of it as practice for when you have kids. I'm still having to tell my hubby to close the door when we are dtd. I'm just waiting for the day the walk in happens. :shock:

Cringes at the thought..... 

I think we can all probably remember when we ourselves walked in on our parents.... Aarrgggghh! The horror!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

I have a DD from a previous relationship and the first time we got pg she said to me so I guess you and DH are having :sex: Thought I would die. Tried not to make a big deal about it though she just turned 10 so she is going to have more questions very soon. She also asked if she could get married and never dtd. I said YES!!!:rofl: She'll change her mind, but if I can keep her young for just a little longer :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Well this is all alien to me.... except we've got 2 cats and a collie.
Since we started TTC we're a little more clinical about :sex: so we just get on with it - if the cats are on the bed or not. But it can be quite startling if we wake the dog up 'cos she leaps up on the bed. Its hard to keep in the moment when she's pawing at us !


----------



## Maybe baby

caz.....check my journal...think i have ov'd from pics, temps and cm...whoopieeeeeeee


----------



## Chick+2

I had a look Maybe Baby and it looks good now go catch that eggie!


----------



## Maybe baby

im going im going...oh just finished worl!!


----------



## Conswayla M

DS has walked in on us many times.....but we are usually aware that he is coming and can get under the covers fast enough, I don't think he has had a clue of what is going on.....cause he will ask for a snack or something :rofl:

My temp spiked up this morning again.....we will see what it does tomorrow. DH came out of surgery today, he isn't supposed to move much, so I am hoping O will come early....if it doesn't, then on to next month. Right now I just have to take care of him!


----------



## Csunshine013

Temp thing is good right!

You better take good care of dh as he needs to heal quickly so next month will be full of :sex:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok ladies so I broke down and went out and bought me a bbt.:dohh:

I am offically obsessed! I haven't yet got to poas part of the addition though. I am hoping that it stays away as the $ is not that abundant


----------



## gumb69

happy temping:happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla M said:


> DS has walked in on us many times.....but we are usually aware that he is coming and can get under the covers fast enough, I don't think he has had a clue of what is going on.....cause he will ask for a snack or something :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: No doubt he doesn't know!


----------



## Chick+2

I found that temping really helped. At least with the temping your not wondering did I didn't I your chart will tell you that. It takes a lot of guess work out of it.


----------



## Csunshine013

I have the booklet left to read.

My dd wanted to know why I bought a thermometer and why it couldn't go in the bathroom and all those why questions I really didn't want to answer.:rofl:

I will have all week to keep up on my temps as dh is out of town and I don't have to explain it to him either.:rofl:


----------



## Premomt

Hey gals~ 
Lets start putting our CD or DPO in the title line, or at the top of our first post
of the day. I've don'e this before and it's been really helpful to see where we all are in our cycles (since we are not all identical!) 

Tonight is a BD night for us, and I am going to have to be creative! We will (probablly) be having a house guest tonight (possibly longer) and I was planning a bd session for tonight. Not a problem till I found out about a possible house guest. But that makes it more fun anyways.

I remember the first time I walked in on my parents. *shudder* I always made sure to knock first after that day. And I was young too! :sick:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Premomt - not long to go now.


----------



## Premomt

nope! I am really trying to hold off my POAS addiction until CD12. I dobut I will be able to though. :rofl: I can't wait to get the ball rolling :happydance:


----------



## Chick+2

Premomt - I like that idea. Now I know that you and I will be testing around the same time


----------



## Csunshine013

I am on CD 6 dh will be home friday so we will bd then and Sat and Sun as well, cause he leaves again Monday morning.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It feels fab knowing that we're almost there. Can't wait to :sex: for the real purpose!


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies....CD14...think i have ov'd/// :sex: tues, weds, thurs, last night and tonight...come on eggy


----------



## iwantbebebad

Come on Maybe Baby!! One hair from being in the tww and lots of BD... PERFECT! BFP is waiting to happen any second.. Fingers x'd!

Premomt- Would you add me! Awesome new thread. Hopefully a very lucky one!!! BABY DUST!! 
Hugs!


----------



## Premomt

Hey wantabebe- glad to have you!

Hehe, I just got done "grooming" for dh. A little surprise to throw norm out the window! :devil:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Pre- You mean you baked a :cake: but with no clothes lol... I am excited to be here too! Thanks for all the invites to your great team! BFP's for all this cycle... Lets see.. 
My big surprise :mail: would be due Feb 13, 2010! I might get a Valentines baby!!! Yeahhhh!


----------



## Maybe baby

welcome all newbies :) hope all are well..1DPO....ergh...13 to go haha xx


----------



## La_La79

Hey Premont, can you add me. Time to join a team and this is a great one to join! You girls got lots going on over here.

Hi everyone, and thanks for the invite Brit!

Only on CD 5, uughh O day seems so far away......:sleep:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Its ok LaLa- We are just one day away! We will do it together! Glad you are here and hoping for successful bfp this month... Dust!

MaybeBaby-2WW!!!! Oh the suspense is killing me already. You bd'd plenty (lol) so there was plenty of baby juice there lmao... I know the wait is hard, but start experimenting with opk's. We need you to verify that they work/don't work for positive pg. I have seen a couple who got pos opk's first and some who didn't. I am curious. lmao.... BABY DUST!!


----------



## Maybe baby

i want to be bad...ok i will do 1 a day for u  xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I know I am out for a :bfp: this month, but I am still here to watch the rest of you. 
DH is resting, in a lot of pain, so I am at home today taking care of him.

and :wohoo: to all those getting ready to O!!!

I should be in the next 2-3 days!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Conswayla isn't there any way to dope him up good and just climb on without actually hurting him? :rofl: You know like in the "World according to Garp" LOL

Hello Premomt and oh gosh just drew a blank sorry ladies so many to remember but hello anyway! 

I'm on cd7 and dh still out of town, but that's ok went to dr last evening. She is the best and is now leaving. ARGH what am i going to do? She gave me some great advice. LOL She told me to get one of the vibrators from Dr. Ruth, they only sell them at medical supply stores, LMAO! It's very good she says. She also said if we bd every other day then I could possibly catch the egg this month even with him out of town, but she also advised to usd opk's.


----------



## Conswayla M

[


----------



## Conswayla M

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Conswayla isn't there any way to dope him up good and just climb on without actually hurting him? :rofl: You know like in the "World according to Garp" LOL
> 
> Hello Premomt and oh gosh just drew a blank sorry ladies so many to remember but hello anyway!
> 
> I'm on cd7 and dh still out of town, but that's ok went to dr last evening. She is the best and is now leaving. ARGH what am i going to do? She gave me some great advice. LOL She told me to get one of the vibrators from Dr. Ruth, they only sell them at medical supply stores, LMAO! It's very good she says. She also said if we bd every other day then I could possibly catch the egg this month even with him out of town, but she also advised to usd opk's.


DH wants too.....but I said no. He isn`t supposed to, and with the large incision in his back, I know it would be bad. Last time he had this surgery, he moved too much and he ended up with enternal bleeding and back in the hospital. So maybe in a few days.....I promised him, if he feels better in the next 2 or 3 days then we will give it a go. 

YOu have a good plan Sunshine, every 2 days is great! ANd the vibrator is a good deal, they say the vibrations can help as well....bring that eggy closer!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

You mean like a vibrator vibrator lol.. Oh, I watched discovery and saw that if you have a strong orgasm like a "vibrator" one (sorry tmi) that your cervix will dip down in the sperm and it is easier to get them up there. It is awkward, I tried it. It is so hard being a woman with 15 different orgasms lol. DH gets pissed. "I only get one, blah blah blah." Yeah well we get AF's, so take your pick. I would rather have one orgasm that a period every month from age 13 to 54. Why don't you go on vacation just to bleed through your swimwear? That is always awesome... Take your one orgasm and be thankful you even get that lmao...


----------



## Premomt

iwantbebebad said:


> You mean like a vibrator vibrator lol.. Oh, I watched discovery and saw that if you have a strong orgasm like a "vibrator" one (sorry tmi) that your cervix will dip down in the sperm and it is easier to get them up there. It is awkward, I tried it. It is so hard being a woman with 15 different orgasms lol. DH gets pissed. "I only get one, blah blah blah." Yeah well we get AF's, so take your pick. I would rather have one orgasm that a period every month from age 13 to 54. Why don't you go on vacation just to bleed through your swimwear? That is always awesome... Take your one orgasm and be thankful you even get that lmao...

:rofl::rofl: SO true!!!

I too "O" differently at times. I try for the really good ones around the fertile time. It may take longer, but man they are worth the wait!

And I will be attempting some strong "O's" in the next coming days. :happydance: 
Going to go home and do an OPK to see if my surge is on it's way yet or not!


----------



## Chick+2

I am so confused:-k

I am normally a 31-33 day cycle. So I usually start using an opk around CD16. Last night I noticed some ewcm on the tp and thought that can't be right so did and opk to prove to myself that I am not crazy and it cam up with a line. Faint but there. So I did one this morning around 10 and sure enough the line is getting darker. WTF!!! I have never had a cycle longer than 30 days so now I'm very confused. I'm going to test again around 7ish to see what color it is then. The only thing I did different this month than last is that I started taking a daily dose of Royal Jelly. Do you think this is what brought on early o'ing?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies didn't mean to start an o party with all the vibrator talk.:rofl::rofl:
I have read that your chances increase if you o when you bd. LOL

Chick+2 sorry I am new to the whole temp and opk sorry can't help you there. Good luck sounds like your getting ready to surge though.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Chick+2 said:


> I am so confused:-k
> 
> I am normally a 31-33 day cycle. So I usually start using an opk around CD16. Last night I noticed some ewcm on the tp and thought that can't be right so did and opk to prove to myself that I am not crazy and it cam up with a line. Faint but there. So I did one this morning around 10 and sure enough the line is getting darker. WTF!!! I have never had a cycle longer than 30 days so now I'm very confused. I'm going to test again around 7ish to see what color it is then. The only thing I did different this month than last is that I started taking a daily dose of Royal Jelly. Do you think this is what brought on early o'ing?

Royal Jelly could be the reason you are ovulating early. It helps to increase ovulation and is good for fertility. 

Sarah...I had you in mind when I read this post...maybe you want to take a look. Royal Jelly


----------



## Conswayla M

That all sounds very neat! There are so many things out there to help us.


----------



## Csunshine013

I am contiplating get opk's for when my dh is home, what's your thoughts on that?


----------



## Conswayla M

myself, I know nothing about opk's really, for some women they work great and for others, they have troubles. Plus, DH can't handle the fact that I even spend $20 on hpt....let alone spending more on something else to pee on :rofl:

But it has been helpful, and you can use them with temping to compare and know for sure that you are ovulating!

Trying to keep DH away from :sex: today is hard work!! I told him tomorrow if his pain is better and if I think he is okay. I guess I may still be in this month for a small tiny chance.


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya girls. Just a quick question, does anybody experience ovulation pain? I'm a little muddled... Last month I had a sharp twinge from rt lower abdomen, which I presumed was O pain but this was about five days before actual O date. Today I got the same sharp twinge, albeit this time it was on lt side. Or is it just that my body gives me sharp twinges for some reason about the same time every month?


----------



## La_La79

This thread is going to need an "R" rating on it soon :shock: I'm with you on the different O types premont, but what if you always O before DH, does that still work?
I'm mean that's the order it's meant to go isn't it, cause once DH has O'd I can't really get him to do much more after that :rofl:
And Brit, I'm pretty sure I've experienced ovulation pain, but have only really noticed now that I'm consious of when the eggy is comeing. Some women get a really bad pain because they release a lot of fluid with the egg and it affects some nerves.
Mine is more like a mild cramp on one side, inside of my hip. Lasts for a couple of days, probably strongest on CD14.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It sounds as if I should only get Ov pain when I'm actively ovulating so maybe it's just my body's way to let me know that it's time to start bd!!


----------



## Maybe baby

get BD'ing just to be sure hun...this is why im so glad i used OPK xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I must admit, after reading about your OPKs I kinda wish that I had. I had almost bought a pack about a month or so back but didn't 'cos I thought I'd just obsess with them. I think my DH has no problem with just bd more just in case! :laugh2:

My plan is to try to bd every other day starting from today.


----------



## Maybe baby

yeh thats a plan....well if i get my BFP i will be sending my 70 others to ppl lol...i almost have cursed myself by buying so many...will take me all them to get :bfp: now lol...xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blimey, you were prepared! :rofl: Well I hope you don't need to use all the rest.


----------



## Csunshine013

Thats quite a few, just thinking about opk's how many do you buy the first go?


----------



## Conswayla M

I have been getting O type pains too, I had a lot of them last night actually. I don't think I am due to O until tomorrow though. So I guess you can have them leading up to O.

DH and I tried to :sex: last night....since he just had surgery, it was a bad idea. I felt bad....and because of all the meds he was on he couldn't finish! No :spermy: for me. And it was painful for him.....so there goes my shot for this month!


----------



## Crailly

Poor Conswayla - hopefully you and your DH can relax now and gear up for next cycle. 

I don't remember any pain at ovulation before the BCP, but I did get a little spotting.


----------



## Conswayla M

The pains I get around ovulation, is the same that I get before AF. Just a constant pulling throbbing feeling in the right or left side. I usually get it in the left, but this month it has been the right....maybe that's a lucky side? :rofl:


----------



## Chick+2

Well did and opk yesterday and the line got darker, did one today and the line got darker and fuller, so I took that as a positive, now just to convince my sick hubby to put out is the next step! Here we go again. This is the earliest I have ever o'ed maybe that is a good sign!


----------



## Premomt

Well I POAnother opk today and made sure to wait to read it rather than go make a sandwitch forgetting about the stick sitting on the counter :dohh:
Its darker and thicker today, but still not quite positive yet. So ill be surging tonight or tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## gumb69

:happydance::happydance: roll on ovulation then you are in your 2 ww :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Hmmm... OK - maybe I'll do some POAS tomorrow too... No... MUST RESIST !


----------



## gumb69

what harm can peeing on a little stick do, x


----------



## cazd

Yeah - I've got 4 CB sticks left - but its no problem... I can always get more :happydance:


----------



## gumb69

i like the spirit, go pee on that stick :happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hissy: I wanna poas!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Can somebody please tell me how many sticks to pick up and how many do I use in a day? I am cd8 when should I start poas?


----------



## Maybe baby

hey huni...i did 2 a day (12pm & 8pm) from CD 8 xxx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes I have the same question. I have officially decided to go to Dollar Tree and get enough sticks to POAS twice a day every day until I run out of money or get a + OPK lmao. I still haven't had the joy of seeing that dark line. I do have a very light line, and I know that is negative. But my question is this. If my progesterone was too low last month, does a light line indicate a "normal" non ov'ing progesterone? If it turns + does that mean I made enough to ov? I am sick of the doctors. I trust you guys more lol. Oh and check out my chart. I took my first temp yesterday and then again today. I made all my AF temps the same as yesterday just to start. I had a big jump today. What are temps supposed to look like???


----------



## iwantbebebad

Maybe Baby--!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Maybe baby

PMA?? wat does that mean....xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

EWCM and O pains here! I will O tomorrow probably.....too bad I won't have any :spermy: to fertilize it!!
Common ladies, get :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: 
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Maybe baby

yes i am tryin to be positive :)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Honestly LMAO Maybe Baby I don't know what PMA means. I never looked it up. If I had to GUESS, and believe me this is a guess, it is a good luck thing. I think it is for Positive Mental Attitude. If I made that up, I am sorry. It sounds good to me. I didn't know what BD stood for lol.. I knew it was sex, but I was like "Bend down" "Being dirty" etc... LMAO... Baby dance. That was simple...
Hugs!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've been checking my cm (eww). I think I'm getting close to O :happydance:.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

PMA - positive mental attitude

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> Can somebody please tell me how many sticks to pick up and how many do I use in a day? I am cd8 when should I start poas?

I think using 2 sticks a day is a really good idea...

do one at 12pm - midday and another at 5pm

With a 28 day cycle I'd suggest you start on CD12 and keep going 'till you get a nice dark line...

So... you'll probably need 10 sticks to cover a late O.
But if you're regular then you'll probably only use 4 !


----------



## Maybe baby

caz darling how are u?? havent spoken in days?? any sign of Ov yet?? :Sex:? xx


----------



## cazd

iwantbebebad said:


> If my progesterone was too low last month, does a light line indicate a "normal" non ov'ing progesterone? If it turns + does that mean I made enough to ov? I am sick of the doctors. I trust you guys more lol. Oh and check out my chart. I took my first temp yesterday and then again today. I made all my AF temps the same as yesterday just to start. I had a big jump today. What are temps supposed to look like???

I'd say if you get a positive OPK then your bodys ramping up to OV... no idea how low progesterone would affect it though...

Have a look at Claires chart - its perfect!
Her temps shot up right after OV and stayed there.


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:
You all make me laugh! I just love you girlies!

Conswayla maybe you should stimulate and at the last second jump! LOL just a suggestion. You never know maybe some leaked while you two were dtd earlier. PMA!!!!


----------



## lynda1974

hello ladies i would love to team lovebumps

my new cycle started on may 13th


----------



## iwantbebebad

Lynda! Hi there! You are right after me! Exciting stuff... Do you have a journal?


----------



## iwantbebebad

This ticker and FF are horseradish. I had a seven day AF (Yes a light one) and they aren't counting the first two days. Now I am going to miss ov lol... DAMN them... LMAO


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I had a bit of an issue with ticker a while back. I went into lillypie and edited mine and it worked.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Csunshine013 said:


> Conswayla maybe you should stimulate and at the last second jump! LOL just a suggestion. You never know maybe some leaked while you two were dtd earlier. PMA!!!!

I like this way of thinking! PMA :dust:, :dust:, :dust:


----------



## gumb69

cazd said:


> iwantbebebad said:
> 
> 
> If my progesterone was too low last month, does a light line indicate a "normal" non ov'ing progesterone? If it turns + does that mean I made enough to ov? I am sick of the doctors. I trust you guys more lol. Oh and check out my chart. I took my first temp yesterday and then again today. I made all my AF temps the same as yesterday just to start. I had a big jump today. What are temps supposed to look like???
> 
> i don't know that much about low progesterone i hope to find out more about it once my blood results come back. after you ovulate it's the progesterone that helps keep the bean stick. low progesterone can cause spotting before AF comes and after AF goes. you need high progesterone to maintain a pregnancy.Click to expand...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well I REFUSE to bring my bad PMA here lmao... Please refer to my journal for progesterone bitchiness. LMAO.... 

BABY DUSTOLA TO ALL!


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, this will have to be the weirdest month ttc. Hahaha. I have to some how get DH's juice out of him. Stupid painkillers. I remember doing this the last time he had surgery. We would spend hours trying to get him to give it up (we weren't ttc then) and nothing would work. And as soon as they medication was out of his system, he was fine. Hmmmm, I will have to see if I can get him to do it again tonight.....he is pretty sore.


----------



## Conswayla M

iwantbebebad said:


> Well I REFUSE to bring my bad PMA here lmao... Please refer to my journal for progesterone bitchiness. LMAO....
> 
> BABY DUSTOLA TO ALL!

Me too!!! Its bitchfest/emotional breakdown central in my journal!:happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

We're all pulling for you :rofl:

Hope you are successful, but dont get down if your not. The demands we put on our bodies should only be our abuse not our dh. LMAO

I thought I broke my dh not to long ago remember. He was resilent so yours may be too.:rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Mine is pretty resilient as well. But I guess I have to give him credit, :sex: the day after he gets out of the hospital from surgery, that's pretty good! I know he wanted it bad, but the second he saw me grab my stomach from the O pains, there was no getting him away from me. Too bad it didn't work out....or come out :rofl:
I will ask and see how he is, if he is up to it then we try again. If not....then there is next month! Anyway, it would be a nice break from stressing through the 2ww!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla I am amazed by your DH! If it were my DH that had just come out of hospital all he would want would be big time sympathy.


----------



## Conswayla M

BritAcrossSea said:


> Conswayla I am amazed by your DH! If it were my DH that had just come out of hospital all he would want would be big time sympathy.

Well, that is mostly what he wants.....but he also wanted :sex: that's just how he is though :rofl:


----------



## Buds

Oh this is all quite exciting...I've just got in at 11pm and decided to have a quick check to see how everyone is doing...

...are we all starting to get our OV signs now??? I got back and low and behold found some EWCM...so, its all working as it should I hope. Only one line on a opk at the mo though, but my oh isn't here til tomorrow night so that's ok I think. 

Conswayla - would be such a shame to miss out this month, but hats off to your oh for being so keen even though he is in pain! Not many men would be so dedicated me thinks!


----------



## Conswayla M

I bet you had a lot to catch up with Buds!!
Yeah, I am thinking I may leave him be tonight....unless he wants to. I don't feel right trying too much with him like that.

O symptoms are here for many of us!!


----------



## Premomt

I agree this thread is on FIRE!:rofl: lots to talk about as we are all about oving at the mo.
Got a quickie in before dh went to his second job earlier. Now I'm debating if we should dtd again or wait till tomorrow so he can regenerate some :spermy:
Glad to see everyone is doing well with charting and opk testing and what not. I hope we can all help eachother out with the questions we have! 
Go team LoveBumps!:happydance:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok, I have a question LMAO... Of course...Since I didn't temp during AF and just guessed a baseline, will it throw everything out of whack for FF this month or will it still pick up the LH surge??? I am using opk's too... Fingers X'd!


----------



## Premomt

Yes it will mess it up. You should take out all the "fake" temps. Ff will take into consideration your af dates you put in as well as your temps and opks.


----------



## Mini

CD 12

Hi Ladies, wondering if I can join you this month? Haven't really posted before but thought I should give it a try... instead of stalking! Plus quite a few of you are around the same time testing as me.

My OH and I have been ttc for about 4-5 cycles. My cycles are usually pretty regular 28-32 days but a couple of things have knocked them around in the last year, including an early mc @5weeks in march.

May 3rd was my first AF since the mc so not sure what my cycle is going to like this time round. I'm going on 28-29 days. So... I'm currently on cd12 think i should ov around 17th (guess work) and testing around my birthday at end of the month. 

I bought some ov testers but haven't used them before and keep forgetting anyway... 

Lets see.
PS Sorry for the essay... oops.


----------



## Maybe baby

how is everyone this mornin :)


----------



## Buds

Morning all, all good here...looking forward to oh arriving home tonight after being away for two weeks! He won't know what's hit him as I am getting close to ov'ing!!! :dance:.

I have a quick question...its my 1st time using opk's, but I haven't seen a 
2nd line at all yet...not even a faint one. I have ewcm now so I was hoping for a teensy line, but nothing! Is that normal or could I have a duff batch of opk's?

Thanks girls...good luck getting those :spermy:


----------



## Premomt

It could be normal, or it could be a bad batch. Chancer are you may ovulate later than you originally thought. Keep doing the OPKs till you see a second line though! Ovulation can be delayed sometimes! :dust:


----------



## Maybe baby

mie posetive was very faint!! but i knew i was ov'ing due to temps..do u temp


----------



## Buds

Maybe baby said:


> mie posetive was very faint!! but i knew i was ov'ing due to temps..do u temp

It's my 1st time of temping so that's all new too...I really want to ov by Tues at the latest cos otherwise I may miss it! Just hope my body does as its told!!! :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: mini. Sorry to hear about your mc.

Buds I would say :sex: to catch that bean!! All I check is my cm (although I almost went and bought an opk last night). My cm is still just really wet but not stretchy yet (sorry if that's tmi).

Isn't it so exciting that we're all ovulating around the same time?!


----------



## Maybe baby

it is indeed the best thing ever...i am gunna test on the 22nd,25th, and then again if AF doesnt come


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I feel for you though 'cos you're the first that has entered that dreaded 2ww!! Fingers crossed and lots of :dust:. It would be a fab start if you were the first to get that bfp xx


----------



## Csunshine013

CD9
Morning Ladies, DH comes home tonight! :happydance: I must say that I have missed him lots this week!

I told him last night that we were going to have a :sex:fest when he gets home, just to prepare him so he can't use the excuse, I'm tired. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Morning ladies!
So happy to see all of you approaching O time and getting in the needed :sex:!!
My temp went up this morning, I am guessing I O'd yesterday. DH was in so much pain last night that I didn't bother him. We :sex: on CD 8, so if I did O yesterday then that is 4 days.....I doubt that would work.
Anyone want to look at my chart and see what you think?

Well, I wont count this month as ttc.....since we weren't planning on it because of DH's surgery. So I may not post too much, but I will keep up with you all and watch you get your :bfp:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

You can't rule it out... 4 days for that :spermy: is possible!!!


----------



## Premomt

:bodyb::spermy: SuperSperm!!! :happydance: Conswala~ remember how many women get caught off guard on here. You could be one of them!

It's CD12 for me, and I am going to run home soon and do another OPK to see if the lines will get a bit darker. I hope they do! And if so, DH and I will be :sex: tonight for sure!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt said:


> :bodyb::spermy: SuperSperm!!! :happydance: Conswala~ remember how many women get caught off guard on here. You could be one of them!
> 
> It's CD12 for me, and I am going to run home soon and do another OPK to see if the lines will get a bit darker. I hope they do! And if so, DH and I will be :sex: tonight for sure!!!:happydance::happydance:

:wohoo:
Good times hun! 

And thanks for the PMA!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Good luck ladies! So many are right there or already in 2ww! I am excited to see the BFP's come rollin in! I will be the non pg member of 3rd tri team love bumps lmao... Conswayla, I am going to beat you for that bad PMA lmao...I am also going to laugh my ass if when you POAS and report back that you are BFP with one badly timed BD lmao lmao


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: I do have bad PMA.....but I still think it is reasonable. If I did get a bfp this month, I would be SHOCKED. Cause I am really not expecting that at all.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well, as much as I hate to admit it, we all have to be reasonable. I mean I am the guilty one who won't give up even when AF comes full force. That emotional attachment led to that ridiculous psycho pg. My doctor still won't get over that. He gave me xanax and told me to "sleep it off." LMAO. I know you aren't especially optimistic, but this would be the prime time for an off guard BFP. The right time isn't always OUR time, you know! Bodies know best and they will do what they are supposed to most of the time. I am not giving up on you. You are going into the 2ww (+ a couple days lmao for your lp, sorry) and I am PMA for you all the way... It is your turn dammit!


----------



## Maybe baby

3DPO and i think thing had been the longest day...wish OH wasnt away damn him xx


----------



## Conswayla M

It seems as though I have a 15 day lp. And a 28-32 day cycle, so this would be an early O for me. I O'd CD 13 last month.


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybebaby~ Your temps are looking nice hun!! Let's watch them climb more over the next few days....maybe a dip and then climb again!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so couldn't wait to get home from work tonight and went over my lunch hour. I guess it was just my body playing tricks on my because nothing came across except the control line. I plan on doing another tomorrow and if a line appears then twice daily.

Conswayla you have the best PMA and Premomt sounds like a good time to bd for you too.


----------



## Maybe baby

Conswayla M said:


> Maybebaby~ Your temps are looking nice hun!! Let's watch them climb more over the next few days....maybe a dip and then climb again!!

YEP hoping they climb quickly...im one sad, emotional lady xx


----------



## Buds

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so couldn't wait to get home from work tonight and went over my lunch hour. I guess it was just my body playing tricks on my because nothing came across except the control line. I plan on doing another tomorrow and if a line appears then twice daily.
> 
> Conswayla you have the best PMA and Premomt sounds like a good time to bd for you too.


No +opk for me either...my oh is driving towards me now!!! Should get here at around 11pm. I have ewcm so I need to get :sex:. Not sure I can jump on him at 11pm though when he's been working since 8am and has driven 5 hours tonight! Will see how it goes though...

This is my first ov time on bnb...it's quite exciting isn't it!

Conswayla - for what its worth I think you're still in!

:dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, I am praying that my temp drops tomorrow and I haven't O'd. I did wake up a few times in the morning before my temp time.....although I usually do. 
I will just hang in there for a few days and see what my temp does


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Bud I guess we are in this together. My dh won't be driving towards me until 8pm that's about 5 more hours will be getting in about Midnight, I will get me some :sex:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well lookin good some of you girls! Very happy to see maybebaby temps are good! Don't be sad, hun this is YOUR MONTH! I give up on opk's. They officially suck. I got faint "norm" lines, some ALMOST as dark as control (but still negs) through AF, but now have EWCM and NO F'ING LINE at all! Come on hormones, at least give me a hair of a line. Then I know I still make the damn hormone. Oh well. Life is bitch then it gives birth. No redheaded piglets for me. LMAO... BABY DUST!
Hugs!


----------



## Csunshine013

Quick question? Does every opk show a control line after pee hits it?:dohh:


----------



## Buds

Csunshine013 said:


> Hey Bud I guess we are in this together. My dh won't be driving towards me until 8pm that's about 5 more hours will be getting in about Midnight, I will get me some :sex:

Ha ha...at least they are on their way to us eh!!! Does your's know its ov time? I did mention it earlier in the week but kinda hope he's forgotten. I just want it all to be fun and relaxed...we don't have much time!!! I just hope he fancies the pants off me when he gets here :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Sunshine- It might take a sec to pop up- some brands come up fast fast (control line) and others like eeek up. If no control in the test time, then bad test. That is my experience. If you see the pee go past and wait the 3 or 10 min or whatever and no control then its a poop test. It sucks because you have to wait for more pee lol.. Hey have you ever gotten a pos opk? I haven't.... :( 

Claire- NICE CHART!!! THAT IS SPECTACULAR!!!!! I want mine to look just like Claire's!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Buds said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bud I guess we are in this together. My dh won't be driving towards me until 8pm that's about 5 more hours will be getting in about Midnight, I will get me some :sex:
> 
> Ha ha...at least they are on their way to us eh!!! Does your's know its ov time? I did mention it earlier in the week but kinda hope he's forgotten. I just want it all to be fun and relaxed...we don't have much time!!! I just hope he fancies the pants off me when he gets here :rofl:Click to expand...

No way! I don't tell him any of that! He just knows that I am excited to see him come home. He did tell me last week after I got my hair done that I looked really cute, he only does that when he wants to bd! Wish it was for something else, but usually bd.

Wantabebebad no I haven't gotten a positive, but today was the first time I used one. My cm isn't the best for bd, but it's getting close.


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL My DH will tell me my hair sucks if I get a bad haircut... LMAO... At least he loves me enough to be honest.. Doesn't seem to affect BD though. HMMMM...


----------



## Conswayla M

:wohoo: so many gearing up for DH's to come home and :sex:!!

My CM went creamy...somewhat ew, but mostly creamy, pretty sure I O'd. Oh snap!!
:rofl: its all good, this is what I was expecting. Can't blame me for wanting more. Going to get DH out of the house tonight for a bit, hopefully it will help him.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes Conswayla do get dh out of house it will improve his spirits and maybe give a little.HEHEHEHE:rofl:

I am so ready for my dh to come home! He is the type of man who doesn't pay much attention to my hair or make-up, but I know when he likes something I wear, cause he's all over me.:rofl:

Maybe I will be wearing my nice little nighty tonight when he arrives :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes Sunshine, get whatever you can on, and lure him to ya! How exciting he's coming home!!


----------



## Buds

Just a quickie to say my oh got home..he was straight away all nice and kissy cuddly and feeling my bb's so i might just get lucky tonight. Funny thing is that I am sure I put on weight but he's all "gosh you look so fit and slim" Hee hee...made my day!!!

Anyway...off for my bit of fun and hopefully to catch that eggy...sorry if tmi! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

yes Conswayla will do

Go for it Buds

Will be off for a few days I don't have a computer that works at the moment so will tell all when come back to work.

Have a great weekend talk to you on Monday.


----------



## Conswayla M

Buds said:


> Just a quickie to say my oh got home..he was straight away all nice and kissy cuddly and feeling my bb's so i might just get lucky tonight. Funny thing is that I am sure I put on weight but he's all "gosh you look so fit and slim" Hee hee...made my day!!!
> 
> Anyway...off for my bit of fun and hopefully to catch that eggy...sorry if tmi! :rofl:

Good luck hun!!


----------



## Maybe baby

cramping...temp rise...and feel bit sick...flu? or 4DPO symptoms? who knows


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybe baby said:


> cramping...temp rise...and feel bit sick...flu? or 4DPO symptoms? who knows

Those are sounding like some good symptoms hun! Especially the cramping! Oh I think we may be in for a :bfp: soon!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

MaybeBaby!!! YEAHHHHHHH! PG SYMPTOMS!!!! O golly I cannot WAIT for your TEST!!!! Come on Team LuvBumps! BFP's all the way!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Conswayla, you there lol... Hope you are out with DH hooping it up. I can feel good news brewing in this team about now... I am out for the month. No progesterone. Doggonit!! I paid 45 bucks for FF to tell me I suck lmao... No bad PMA in team luvbumpies! Its BFP's from here out. Is there a vitamin that can give me a progesterone boost lol??


----------



## iwantbebebad

Premomt- What is your status lol... What is your position? Send us your GPS signal so we can locate and verify your symptoms.. lmao


----------



## iwantbebebad

Claire, have you sneezed and peed yet lmao... I love this place... Snuggle I know you are on. Someone get a BFP and give me HOPE lmao...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Omg... I had to write this. That is five posts in a row on Friday night. Everybody went to the pub and I am at home with :comp:


----------



## Maybe baby

hun you make me giggle.. PMA


----------



## gumb69

iwantbebebad said:


> Conswayla, you there lol... Hope you are out with DH hooping it up. I can feel good news brewing in this team about now... I am out for the month. No progesterone. Doggonit!! I paid 45 bucks for FF to tell me I suck lmao... No bad PMA in team luvbumpies! Its BFP's from here out. Is there a vitamin that can give me a progesterone boost lol??

there is a cream or tablet you can take, but really it should be prescribed by your doctor. i think and don't quote me, but you should only take it AFTER OVULATION. before ovulation is bad it can stop you from ovulating. you need the progesteron after ovulation to help the egg implant and ensure that your lining does shred away and the progesterone does that. i'll know more next week after i have my blood results as they think i have low progesterone and will be putting me on medication. you really need to know exactly when you have ovulated. xx


----------



## Premomt

iwantbebebad said:


> Premomt- What is your status lol... What is your position? Send us your GPS signal so we can locate and verify your symptoms.. lmao

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Here I am !!!:loopy::wave: I'm right here! <---!:rofl:
Where I am in my cycle is another question though. I know I am on CD13, but FF is marking me as 3DPO too :shrug: I don't think I am 3dpo. It's marking my ov day as a day I got a neg opk test. And I mean neg as in nilch, nada, nothing on the stick. Since then I have gotten a fade in pattern, but no real positive. And yesterday I had the worst cramps ive felt in a while. It was on my left side, and when it's on that side it worrys me (that's where the EP was.) But my temp stayed up today so....? I did drink, and stay out late last night, I wonder if that makes a difference....I'm gonna go mess with it now!


----------



## Buds

Hi there hope you are all having a good weekend!

Well I managed to get some:sex: in last night...in fact we tried a different position (for us) and oh reckoned it was the best O he ever had!!!! get me eh!!:smug:. I used preseed for the first time too - seemed pretty good. This morning he wanted more but...tmi warning...I was too "wet" ...:rofl: so we had to finish my hand! what a waste of good :spermy: I say!!!

Anyway, we are having a nice day, but he now wants to go out with some friends to go play some pool and generally have lots to drink...I am worried about upsetting my temps and our shagging sessions through being :sick: tommorrow!.. ho hum, guess we can't TOTALLY put off having fun can we!!!

Hope you're all having fun too!!

:hug:


----------



## Conswayla M

I wonder how accurate FF is compared to opk's? Its weird how you can get a neg opk but ff tags you as O'ing?
Well my temp dropped this am, I am pretty sure I o'd as my cm is sticky and drying up....cp is still high but a little firm. And no more O pains. I think I O'd CD 11 or 12, doesn't matter though, not preggo this month!
2ww is beginning for most of you!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well girls, I am not having bad PMA, but just being honest with myself. I know some of you are worried about o'ing and maybe this will help you. Look at my FF chart. This is a classis annovulatory (no o) month. As you can see even early on, there is a progesterone imbalance. I will not o this month as I am actually cd11 or cd12. I got my AF very early last month because of a sharp drop in progesterone as well. I swore I o'd too. I made an egg in a follicle, because I felt it, but the hormones fell off too soon for possible implant or even o itself. I am showing everyone this to ease your fears about your o. FF pinpointed the imbalane on the second temp and verified it today. Knowing already that I have an O problem, this takes me out of this month. HOWEVER, no bad PMA (except for a little on my journal lol) and we will continue on. Look at Claire's temp cycle (successful) then mine (sucky)... Please don't worry about o. If your temps look good, then you are probably o'ing. I realized that your body tells you things. BABY DUST TO ALL!!!
Hugs!


----------



## Maybe baby

Ladies catch up with my journal will explain all...bad day :(


----------



## Premomt

chin up baby! PMA will help those :spermy: find their way!


----------



## Maybe baby

i hope so hunni bunch xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Dear MaybeBaby! I promise to read your journal this evening... I just wanted to say whatever is happening that I support you and give you all the PMA in the world. You are deserving and will get that BFP... I am excited to see where you are on your journey... Hang in there hun!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Buds- You are so freakin funny. Yeah I told Conswayla I couldn't check cm this am because of all the baby juice LMAO...
Premomt- I have to say your pic is SO beautiful. I saved it as my background so it would make it bigger, because I wanted to see your dress better. It is too grainy to see. I get pissed that they won't let us put better quality pix up. Anyway, that is an amazing photo of you and DH. You should blow that one up for the wall. Oh what I wouldn't give for your figure lmao... Last time I looked like that was WAY before DS lol... And your DH looks like Romeo - So loyal... What a pose... LMAO love it 
Hugs!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh Premomt- I didn't keep you as my screensaver.. LMAO LMAO That would be stalking. My post sounded "off" LMAO. I was just trying to enlarge your pic... This is freaking hilarious...


----------



## Premomt

Bebebad- I totally got what you were saying in the first post so don't worry, I don't think u r a stalker!! And thank you so much for your compliments! Its been almost a year now (actually 9 months..{Just thinking I would be due about now if I got knocked up our wedding night... :sad1:}) and I still look at those pics daily and remember how awesome that day was.
I think I posted some more pics in my journal a few months back - late january ish? Right around when I had my EP. Just in case you wanted to see some more :shy::mrgreen:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes I would love to see more. I had a cheap wedding lol. Very memorable though. Best BD night ever and crappy champagne on top of that. I don't get better than that LMAO...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Conswayla- You asked earlier about FF and opk reliability. They match. They match dead on. I don't know about EXACT O time matching, but if the temps are there and the opk is there and some sperm are there then you match up. Then I think it is just a matter of the "right moment" lol. And if we knew when the hell that was, we wouldn't be posting, we would be popping out babies lmao


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok ladies, apparently I am the only person on the computer on weekend nights LMAO. I have scrutinized everybody's temp charts and come to the final conclusion that mine is some bizarre anomoly of nature LMAO... DH doesn't get this stuff about LH surge and so I finally pulled up THREE random charts of pg people and regular Ov'ing people and he saw the temps. Then I pulled mine. He was like "oh." LMAO LMAO LMAO... I swear I go a full degree up then a full degree down and up and down. There is no two tenths with me. FF just said your F'd up LMAO... I can't wait until tomorrow am to see my temp fly down a degree or more in the night. It isn't the end of the planet or anything, but why does a damn cycle have to take so long? Why can't it be 7 days with a 2 day wait? That would be more tolerable...I am going to vag temp next cycle (tmi sorry) but FF says that might be more "stable"... Winning the lottery makes you stable. Not FF... LMAO


----------



## Maybe baby

iwantbebad....thankyou SO much for all ure support...ure amazing u really are...temps are still up above average...but lower then yest as i slept at a friends FREEZING flat but only .25 of a degree lower so not ovulation dip...god knows what yesterdays + opk was about.. xx


----------



## cazd

Sarah - look at my chart - its all over the place before OV - but its the consistent shift you're after. Keep going 'cos even if it doesn't happen this time round - it will one day!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well, I think ov is just round the corner so we're doing the dance, which is all good fun! I'm thinking of carrying on with the :sex: every other day up until about cd24 in case I ov late, plus hopefully this will cut into the 2ww so could potentially lessen the wait, if you get what I mean. It's not really a case of carryinig on with the bding though 'cos this is roughly what we get up to normally anyway.:dohh:


----------



## Maybe baby

i have just thrown all my OPKs in the bin....no more of that stuff nearly had a break down...natural from now :)


----------



## cazd

yeah i'm gona stick to every other day too... but probly up to cd20....


----------



## Maybe baby

hey Caz hun how are u xx


----------



## cazd

stick to cm and how you feel. enough :sex: mid-cycle should cover it!


----------



## cazd

I'm good ta - watchin americas next top model - cycle 10.
OH is learning some new songs so its a pretty relaxing day.
Can't wait to POAS later today!


----------



## Maybe baby

good luck hun xxxxxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

My cm has been very watery for the last few days so I'm just waiting for that EW! I find it quite difficult though, 'cos around this time my sex drive big time increases, which I know isn't all that great to check cm. I tend to wait until after I'm showered. Do you think this is best?


----------



## Maybe baby

yeh hun...have a shower then give ureself like 15mins then do it :) check i mean....have odd pains today like stab stab stab stab real low down :( not nice gunna go nap...talk to my fave ladies later


----------



## Conswayla M

This is taking forever, can't wait for the 2ww to be over for everyone, and O to happen for you Cazd wantbebe and brit.....I think you are the only 3 left to O? My chart is a mess this cycle :rofl: and I haven't changed anything....oh well, this is a practise cycle for me.


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybe baby said:


> yeh hun...have a shower then give ureself like 15mins then do it :) check i mean....have odd pains today like stab stab stab stab real low down :( not nice gunna go nap...talk to my fave ladies later

5dpo, could be something good! Is that normal for you at this time of the month?


----------



## gumb69

BritAcrossSea said:


> My cm has been very watery for the last few days so I'm just waiting for that EW! I find it quite difficult though, 'cos around this time my sex drive big time increases, which I know isn't all that great to check cm. I tend to wait until after I'm showered. Do you think this is best?

are you CM or cervix checking.
i'm on a fertility programme at the minute that is all cm checking. you need to check cm before and after you shower as any messing down there can wash away your cm.
also there is a method called bear down that my fertility nurse tells me to do if we decide to dtd and it's not quite ovulation time. sorry for all the tmi, kinda gross, but after you have dtd, preferably within 30 mins urinate and do the action as if you are having a bowel movement, that way in theory all the remaining :spermy: should come out and shouldn't really interfere with your CM. if you wait 10 mins before doing this all the :spermy: should have had chance to reach high enough up.
if your just cervix checking sorry for all the long winded message
xx best of luck


----------



## cazd

Gumb - I'm gonna try that next time I pee - just to be sure all the :spermy: is out + then I can check for EWCM!

Got a smiley face so its all systems go for me - hoping to Ov tomorrow !!! :wohoo:


----------



## cazd

Conswayla M said:


> My chart is a mess this cycle :rofl: and I haven't changed anything....oh well, this is a practise cycle for me.

Actually... if you compare Mays chart to Aprils - its not that bad...
your pre ov temps are mostly under 36.7 - you just need that extra shift post ov to be safe....


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm literally just checking cm. Funny you should say that though (Gum69) 'cos I've showered and I noticed that I had really poor cm, especially compared to my recent watery cm. Felt a bit bummed down just after but not now thanks to your post. I shall do another check later.  

Cazd - go get that :spermy:!!

By the way, my DH just asked me whether I was pregnant yet :dohh:. I haven't even ov... And I thought WE were supposed to be the inpatient ones?! I'm not sure whether it was his way though to make sure he'd get a little 'cos he's a randy little toerag at the moment.


----------



## Maybe baby

no i have never had this stab stab stab feelin at this time of the month before ?! :( dunno what it is...has calmed down now...not in pain anymore?! who knows...feeling better after a nap xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

LADIES!!! CAZ I am LUVIN THAT SMILEY!!! FINALLY!!!! Don't ever keep me in the dark that long again lmao...Maybe- lookin good too! Brit- Going good! The whole team is kicking butt! And Conswayla is optimistic and happy go lucky lmao... We are all getting bfp's I can feel it. 

OMG- LOOK AT MY CHART!!! I took a late temp but I went to bed late so I didn't oversleep or anything... Its a blank little circle! What is that! LMAO... Opk's can kiss my ass. They Suck. Could it be that I ov'd this cycle?? Well as you can see I have plenty of BD LMAO. I can't check cm yet because I am holding in a load of baby juice (tmi lmao) WHOA!!! If my temp goes back to 96 tomorrow I am going to be rank... Love you guys! BFP's BFP's GO TEAM LUVBUMPS!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO BD 6 times in 10 days... I am RENEWED! It was pretty dead there for a minute lmao... Like twice around o. LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Maybe baby

OPK can kiss my friggin as...


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO LMAO I am with you there maybebaby- Basically, I don't need an opk. When I want to screw and I get really nasty, I know I am trying to ov lmao... Even before ttc, my DH would be like "You must be ovulating. You are a perve." LMAO...Nature knows best. Oh and the rest of the cycle I am like "Not in the mood, dude."


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok I need help. I don't check cp because I didn't know about cp until yesterday LMAO. Anyway when I checked cm two days ago, cervix was high and squishy and open feeling. Today I had watery cm and cervix is hard as a rock and like right there at the opening if you know what I mean. And it feels upside down if that makes sense. I thought I had a polyp or something but I just got checked last month and have never had cervix problems. It is small and HARD and feels closed. I put it in FF, but no help there. What does small and hard and low mean?


----------



## Maybe baby

i have no idea..i cant even reach mine today?! what does THAT mean lol


----------



## iwantbebebad

Maybe it disappeared LMAO... Maybe it went on holiday. MAYBE IT NEVER EXISTED LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Maybe baby

LMFAO...its in kenya xxx


----------



## Premomt

You girls make me laugh! :rofl:
See? 
Your cp changes daily and throughout your cycle. But in general high soft open means you are oving or its on its way. Low firm closed means you have ovulated. If you can't reach it today and you normally can, you r probablly in your fertile time.
After implantation you supposedly can feel a difference in texture too. When pg it is supposed to be high soft and closed tight. But it is very subtle and not everyone can feel that. (I did when I was pg! It was like puckered it was so tight and firm like the tip of your nose, but soft on the outside.)
Cp checking gets easier after you do it a few cycles.

So no cross hairs yet for me...:roll: and I effed up my temp this am. Took it then the therm lost it, so I retook it an hour after normal time. Dunno what to do with that temp now.. 
Conswayla what's that conversion for if you temp late or early?
I am fairly certain I ovd between cd11 and 13. I had some crazy cramping around then, my strongest opks were 11 and 12...I wonder what ff will say in the end...


----------



## Maybe baby

well i dunno about my cervix...gone on holiday to kenya ready for me to join it on my next cycle haha


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO all of you. Premomt- I read last night on several temp medical pages that you increase your temps .1-.2 degrees per half hour after waking. (Some said .1 and some said .2) I would just do .15 per half or .3 per hour. To be safe. I did the same damn thing day before yesterday. I took it and went to sleep then woke up and checked the therm and it had forgotten my last temp. DAMN! CP is weird. It has never been this low and hard. I don't know about "open" or "closed" because after you give birth, you have a big crease in the middle of your cervix. I saw that on the real cervix pics at "My beautiful Cervix" online. Check it out! Anyway the crease messes up the hole check lol. It always feels open. I don't know. I don't trust anything on me right now. Well whatever "occurred" this cycle is done. EWCM is gone and cervix is hard. Don't think I ov'd, but who knows. I just know my chance was taken and I am in 2ww now to see what AF will do and temps. I don't think I ov'd though. NEG opks all the way. Poop.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh by the way. My ticker can go to hell along with FF. LMAO. This would be either a 24 day cycle or a long long long ass luteal phase. Both suck LMAO...


----------



## Maybe baby

wohoooo i love u hun haha xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Cheers to that!!! It is only a matter of hours/days before the bfp's come rolling in for this team. I am so excited! Maybebaby- I think you and Premomt and Conswayla and Buds lol I guess everyone is right there. WOOOOHOOOOOO GO LUVBUMPS!


----------



## Premomt

Yea I thought it was .1 or .2 to calculate an earlier temp. Still doesn't make that big of a difference, my temp was way up from yesterday..


----------



## iwantbebebad

YEAHHHHHH -- Where is your FF link? MUST SEE CHART....


----------



## Premomt

Its my ticker if you wanna look.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh gosh Premomt-I was looking at your April chart- On 8DPO if those temps had stayed up that would have been it huh!!!! FF was looking at that too lol... It looked right there man... So close. Yeah, what do you think happened on cd6 this cycle to plummet you down so far? That is what I am studying because I have the "Rocky Mountains" temps lmao...Well I looked again. It is only 8/10 of a degree. My biggest one night jump is 6/10 and 5/10 but it is like every night... I read it that you ov'd on CD13 or Saturday. Am I nuts or is that what you have?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...looks as if I am joining Team Love Bumps. :laugh2:


----------



## iwantbebebad

IRISH IRISH IRISH time for your BFP. Get your game face on. Big PMA coming your way.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hey girlys, well I guess Im in my tww wait now, so can I join you all for supposrt?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeahhhh Rae is here!! Welcome to the 2WW! May it be joyous and end in no AF for nine months lol!!! Hurry up, don't jinx, get the glitter graphics going for Team LuvBumpies!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Well thank you ladies. :dust: to all. Hopefully we will be seeing lots of :bfp:.


----------



## cazd

Heya Rae! 5dpo already - you're well on the way!

Ta for the puckered CP info Premont - I'll be rooting for that one this time round!
I can't ever tell if its open or not - it always feels the same to me.

And no idea about the temps - you've done enough :sex: to cover it - just hope they stay high!


----------



## cazd

oh dammit - Just checked and the EWCMs gone - and my cervix is just like you described Premont - hard on the inside and soft on the outside and a little bit bumpy.

TMI warning...
Girls... this might be just my weird body but the opening to my cervix is on the top part - and not pointing down into the :spermy: 'reservoir'. I'm not sure they could get to the hole if they wanted to. I have to push my finger along the side of it to feel it.
Please say its not just me - I'm worried I've got a deformed cervix and that's why I can't make babies?!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Cazd I'm sure you don't have an abnormal cervix. I don't check my own (mainly 'cos my nails are too long and I don't wanna do myself any damage!! :rofl:). All you girls in the 2ww, I'm sooo jealous - I just wanna ov. I feel like I'm being left behind :cry:. Fingers crossed I'll be there soon though :happydance:.


----------



## Buds

BritAcrossSea said:


> Cazd I'm sure you don't have an abnormal cervix. I don't check my own (mainly 'cos my nails are too long and I don't wanna do myself any damage!! :rofl:). All you girls in the 2ww, I'm sooo jealous - I just wanna ov. I feel like I'm being left behind :cry:. Fingers crossed I'll be there soon though :happydance:.

Brit - I feel like I am being left behind too. I finally got a couple of line's on opk's and some EWCM....but this morning its all gone! No line, no ewcm (more wet/sticky if anything) but no increased temp yet either! Am feeling a bit fed up with it all to be honest We've bd'd twice over the weekend. Gonna try to get some more in tonight too. FF reckons I won't ov til Friday but pregnology says tomorrow! Oh its all too confusing and frustrating...if it doesn't happen til Friday my oh won't be around for any :sex:

I was really up for it this month and felt all ready and prepared, but now I just don't understand what's going on...:hissy:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies :) hope ure all well...i think i am 6DPO....just slight cramps today and few stabby pains...major skin breakout..nothing unusual tho xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Buds - I have my fingers crossed that you ov tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## Premomt

Mornin ladies. Not much going on here. Still waiting for some crosshairs on ff. My nips are sensitive, and I am kinda achey all over but I cleaned the entire house yesterday so that is why. Just waitin waitin waitin... Hope you all have some more exciting things going on!! :dust:


----------



## Maybe baby

nothing excitin...shattered so going 4 a nap xx


----------



## Premomt

Caz- have you talked to an ob about it? I'm not sure what to say about that. Mine moves around a bit so...:shrug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

iwantbebebad said:


> IRISH IRISH IRISH time for your BFP. Get your game face on. Big PMA coming your way.

Told you I won't be away for long. My AF is so short anyway. :laugh2:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning ladies. I have been away since Friday and boy have you all been busy chatting. :rofl:

I have some great news to report my dh doesn't have to go out of town to work anymore!:happydance:

My temps have been all over the place and not a +opk yet. I did have ewcm Sat and Sun and we bd'd Friday night and Sunday night. Today I really can't tell if my cm is watery or not(TMI) due to the :spermy:

How is everybody else today. 
I had a lovely weekend. Beautiful weather and family time. DD had a soccer game Sat that wasn't very pleasant as it was cold that early, but warmed up quite nice.


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh ladies we're seeing some very positive things from you all. :hug: to all and lots of PMA, hopefully its :bfp: all around


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies I think I am going to o very soon. Got my very first faint line today.:happydance:


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh ladies I think I am going to o very soon. Got my very first faint line today.:happydance:

:wohoo: YAY!

Buds... I'd go with the EWCM - if you don't get any more then you've probably Od - and good positive sticks. I'm the same... my temps stay down for a few days after ov. Ha - don'tcha just love the guessing game!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I hope you girls are getting all that :sex: in!! I find it's all so exciting, although myself I'm starting to feel a little inpatient. I'm hoping that I ov before Saturday 'cos we fly home then and we both suffer from jet lag big time.


----------



## cazd

any day now and you'll be popping one out!

Have you got a FF chart that we can stalk? xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

No sorry, I haven't got a foggiest about all that temping stuff :blush:.


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I got the dark line!!!

We bd'd so fxd that the little :spermy: finds my egg:blush:

I will have to do fun things tonight to ensure :sex::blush:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeay.... :dust: to you. Go :spermy:!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt said:


> You girls make me laugh! :rofl:
> See?
> Your cp changes daily and throughout your cycle. But in general high soft open means you are oving or its on its way. Low firm closed means you have ovulated. If you can't reach it today and you normally can, you r probablly in your fertile time.
> After implantation you supposedly can feel a difference in texture too. When pg it is supposed to be high soft and closed tight. But it is very subtle and not everyone can feel that. (I did when I was pg! It was like puckered it was so tight and firm like the tip of your nose, but soft on the outside.)
> Cp checking gets easier after you do it a few cycles.
> 
> So no cross hairs yet for me...:roll: and I effed up my temp this am. Took it then the therm lost it, so I retook it an hour after normal time. Dunno what to do with that temp now..
> Conswayla what's that conversion for if you temp late or early?
> I am fairly certain I ovd between cd11 and 13. I had some crazy cramping around then, my strongest opks were 11 and 12...I wonder what ff will say in the end...

For every half hour that you temp early, add .1 degree, for every half hour that you temp late, subtract .1 degree. But ff says not to do that because someone peoples temps aren't affected the same way. I did that last month and had a O date, and didn't do it this month, and I have no cross hairs.....so I don't know how well it works lol


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies, I haven't been posting in here much, just because I don't even know if I O'd, and I know I can't be preg. But I still want to stick around for support, and I want to see those :bfp:!

I don't know if there are any chart pros out there....but mine is looking scary. I am sure I was O'ing on CD 11....all signs pointed to it. If I did have 3 high temps in a row it would pin point it at CD 12.....but my temps are a mess for some reason.
Well I will try to stick around more!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Sunshine Congrats! I pray for the sperm to be quick and bounce on the egg before it knows what hit it! Conswayla, you ov'd lol, FF just sucks! Don't count yourself out yet! Premomt, thank you for the cervix lesson, that is awesome and will be very useful... All other girlies like Caz, Gum and Brit, you guys are RIGHT FREAKIN THERE!! STICKY BEANS FOR ALL THE LOVEBUMPS!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla - I thought there was still hope with those fab little :spermy: reaching your egg.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Brit needs to BD BD BD BD BD --- Don't let DH TALK you into BJ's! It's all BD'ing from here out! My DH always tries that BJ thing around o time. NOTTTTT!!! LMAO


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Don't you worry - there's not a chance that I would have any :spermy: wasted around this time!!! Ha ha. It's bding all the way up until around cd24 for us (just in case).


----------



## Conswayla M

I did get some :spermy: on CD 8, and I had O symptoms on CD 11, but my chart is weird, I keep getting temp drops....and I have been reading that even though you have O symptoms, it doesn't mean you are O'ing.....but what about the O pain? I am reading up on that too :rofl: I am thinking I didn't O or something. I guess there is a TINY chance....but hardly.


----------



## Csunshine013

iwantbebebad said:


> Brit needs to BD BD BD BD BD --- Don't let DH TALK you into BJ's! It's all BD'ing from here out! My DH always tries that BJ thing around o time. NOTTTTT!!! LMAO

What is up with this my dh requested this last night, I said nwih! I need all those little :spermy: to seek my little eggie :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

DH's aren't thinking that way half the time! Oh well you can always do it for a bit and then jump on right before he lets em go! :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Girls you'll not believe this...but DH threw himself at me tonight without be asking!!!!! Yeah but I am only CD6!!! :laugh2: 

Why does it happen this way? I asked him to be a bit more like this for the next 2 weeks. :laugh2:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well in my tmi personal experience, my DH is sneaky and won't tell me when.... (bj thing lmao) then I get the baby juice in the wrong end.. LMAO LMAO


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey who knows? It might improve my chances...


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:


Just jump on :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I had this avatar for a while but all this bj talk made me think of it again. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







sperm0.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Irish_eyes

They look like little ghosts. :laugh2:


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO-- What is REALLY freakin funny is DH had NO sperm for 6.5 years! I got used to that and when he got the vasectomy reversed it really grossed me out LMAO! I am like, "Um, there is genetic material swimming around where I eat." It made me feel all weird and cannabalistic LMAO... Still good for a protein shot... Cheaper than energy drinks and with all natural ingredients! LMAO LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Thats why you gotta stop before he looses the :spermy: juice in the wrong place. I never let DH finish like that.......I told him no way, those :spermy: are mine!! Hahaha, not always that easy though.

Irish~ I am so glad that DH took the initiative and did it! Yes too bad that it is CD 6, but it is a start, and maybe he will continue with this pattern. My DH took complete charge last month and we :sex: every day around O.....so sometimes they like that control, makes them feel better!


----------



## Conswayla M

iwantbebebad said:


> LMAO-- What is REALLY freakin funny is DH had NO sperm for 6.5 years! I got used to that and when he got the vasectomy reversed it really grossed me out LMAO! I am like, "Um, there is genetic material swimming around where I eat." It made me feel all weird and cannabalistic LMAO... Still good for a protein shot... Cheaper than energy drinks and with all natural ingredients! LMAO LMAO


Girl, you are so funny, you make me laugh even on the crappiest day!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well I officially broke DH weenie in half the other night while ravaging him in his sleep. He fought me off, but I prevailed. Then I was like jumping up and down and "CRACK" it went in half. He was like fetal for a few minutes. Then I kissed it and jumped back on. Yesterday, he told me he was "raped" against his will. I was like "Oh well, not my problem." LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## iwantbebebad

Conswayla, will you read my journal? I am NOT bringing garbage pma to anyones threads. I need you though..


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey hun, I did the exact same thing to DH one cycle. Actually it was his own fault, he said that he heard the crack but carried on. He was in pain for a whole month with a lump on his willy and it was painful to dtd. I think after that, he stopped cooperating. :laugh2:


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO :rofl:

I must say that I hold the cards on this topic with my dh if I say no it's no! I think he would faint if I let him finish :rofl: It's not something I enjoy so it doesn't get done very often.:rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I don't enjoy it either...I mean whats in it for us? :laugh2: 

I suppose this is the wrong topic for ttc. :laugh2:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Nothing is the wrong topic in these parts. Bent weeners happen. Especially here LMAO LMAO... DH is willing to take his chances though. Oh, so tmi, but one time my old boyfriend tried to like jam it in and it went in my butt part way!!! :hissy:

Don't ask, I don't know. I was just making a off hand comment... LMAO


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:
The back door in my world is an exit only! I do know that accidents happen and it isn't the most pleasant thing:rofl:

Ok so I have o pains today and according to ff I am o'n today. We bd'd last night so I may not be able to talk dh into bd'n tonight do you think we have bd'd enough?


----------



## Conswayla M

I broke DH a few times too. Jumping up and down and then "_crack_" Oppps. Yeah, the look on his face was not nice :rofl: but we just kept going.

Sunshine, if you :sex: last night, that should be good, do it again tonight if you can't resist, but day before is perfect. And you can always do it again tomorrow. Good luck, I am so excited!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thx Conswayla and yeah I know what you mean about breaking DH. But they are very resilliant :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok Sunshine... If you think you have BD'd enough, triple it! Today, and tomorrow am and pm and you should be covered lmao... No missing the eggggg!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG - reading all these posts have brought tears to my eyes!! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl:
Such good medicine here, everyone that is ttc should come here. It HELPS!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:
That's why I'm here!


----------



## Buds

You girls really are so funny...whenever I pop in I am wondering what the chat has been!


----------



## Conswayla M

Well ladies, i think I am off for the night, have fun :sex: and catching those eggies!!


----------



## Premomt

Conswala- you've been such a trooper this cycle! Thank you so much for all your shared PMA!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes the PMA rocks in this team. I meander around collecting new members in the middle of the night lmao. Lonely sad wanderers with no support. Poor folks. They peek in on the thread and we are talking about wiping with socks, Bj's, anal, poking toilet paper up your crotch and sperm swimming in your mouth. I am sorry, but we probably scare off new members LMAO.. Sorry for the TMI, but as I recall, you all had 2 cents to put in on each one of those topics! LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO (especially me- I'm sorry, funny stuff is funny stuff)


----------



## cazd

well not me! Quite frankly I'm disgusted with all this filthy talk :rofl:

Sunshine - keep going - 'till at least CD18 + then you'll have covered it xxx
dammit - why is there no FF/BBT chart for me to stalk - then we'd now for sure if you've OVd... Ha - I say 'for sure' but I mean more like... then we'd all be able to stress over random symptoms that don't add up to O and convince ourselves that you're in your 2ww already !

Irish - Excellent news about getting jumped like that! Hope he comes back for more next week!


----------



## iwantbebebad

For dearest Caz, sorry for disgusting you with the eternal filth of the BD and other things. LMAO LMAO... I am going to pee... What is boll? And blimey? Is that like bull? LMAO Please translate!!! So now I can say loo and boll lmao lmoa


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies thanks cadz I will try to bd until the cd18, but I think I have just about worn my poor dh out.:rofl:

We did manage to a little:sex: going last night with out to much coaxing.:rofl:

How is everybody today?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

gumb69 said:


> are you CM or cervix checking.
> i'm on a fertility programme at the minute that is all cm checking. you need to check cm before and after you shower as any messing down there can wash away your cm.
> also there is a method called bear down that my fertility nurse tells me to do if we decide to dtd and it's not quite ovulation time. sorry for all the tmi, kinda gross, but after you have dtd, preferably within 30 mins urinate and do the action as if you are having a bowel movement, that way in theory all the remaining :spermy: should come out and shouldn't really interfere with your CM. if you wait 10 mins before doing this all the :spermy: should have had chance to reach high enough up.
> if your just cervix checking sorry for all the long winded message
> xx best of luck

OK so me and DH had :sex: last night and this morning I emptied my bowels. Checked tissue (sorry if this is tmi) and there was a tonne of ewcm. It was incredibly stretchy but could this be left over :spermy:? I've been getting so excited as thinking it could be ov time. :happydance:


----------



## RaeEW89

I've def heard that the left over sperm can look like ewcm,


----------



## Csunshine013

I personally think they look more watery than ew

Hope you caught your o at the right place :happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I just found this on FF: - 

"Cervical Fluid and Semen:

If you find that you have more watery or eggwhite days than you would expect and that these often follow days or nights that you had intercourse, then you may be mistaking seminal and cervical fluid. They are quite similar but you will find that fertile cervical fluid (eggwhite) is clear and stretchy and shiny. It will stretch a couple of inches without breaking. Semen may be more whitish and will break when pulled. If you are in doubt and it is near your fertile time, always record eggwhite cervical fluid, even if it may be obscured by seminal fluid so that you do not miss a potentially fertile time and so that Fertility Friend will give you its most accurate analysis."

So bugger it.... I'm just gonna keep on :sex: just in case. :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Go for it Brit :sex::sex:and more :sex: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm just sooo happy 'cos I was getting a bit worried that I might ov over the weekend. It might not sound too bad but we're flying home then and tbh we're never really up to too much on our return due to jet lag :dohh:. 

My DH has gone all macho 'cos now his :spermy: is required for duty! Is it bad to be sooooooo excited just over the thought of ov?


----------



## Csunshine013

Heck No I got my very first +opk this month and was very excited! :happydance:

I don't know about the jet lag, but I am a travel agent and do send many people across the pond, does it take an overnight for you to get home?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeah, we leave on Saturday but don't arrive back in UK until Sunday. Not everybody suffers with jet lag but we do unfortunately. It takes me a good 4 days to try get back into the swing of UK time.


----------



## Csunshine013

That stinks, well all I can say is get the most out of the few days you have left (if you know what I mean) :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Brit, you are probably covered in case you don't get it again for a few days....I think you are good, if you have ewcm then those :spermy: have a nice home for about 5-7 days! Its possible!!
Sunshine you are probably good too, see if you can get one more in...then you are probably okay if you are expecting to O today or tomorrow.

There was something else I read about CM and :spermy: juice. If you are unsure what it is, get a cup of water (one that you may not use again) and scoop some of the fluid out of you, and into the water. If I remember correctly (and I think Cazd actually gave this a shot once) :spermy: juice will break up and dissolve in the water. Your ewcm will clump up into a ball, and sink to the bottom. I know its weird......but I read it somewhere and apparently its true!


DH and I are not ttc right now....for an update you can check my journal....if you want.
Happy :sex:!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Conswayla good to see you here! I hope I'm good because I play softball this evening and it will be late when I return home and dh will be fast asleep. I think I o'd yesterday though as had pains on my right side and very similar to af feeling all day.


----------



## Premomt

Hiya ladies~ 
4DPO for me today and im not feelin much.
Just waiting for some symptoms that I can obsess about...:rofl:
My nipples have been sensitive for a bit now, but that happens when I ov. CP feels very closed, but that could be me just reaching for straws.:rofl:

So who's further along in the tww with some symptoms we could scrutinize???
SHARE!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok girls,

I am scared to be excited- scared scared scared BUT... I got the darkest OPK ever this morning WITH dilute urine and well before proper "testing time." It is a HAIR and I mean A HAIR from being as dark as the control. I took four yesterday that were there but faint. This one is DARK, but still a hair away. I really think if I wait four hours and don't drink I will get my first OPK BFP... I don't want to hope, I don't want to hope... Here is the pic... Please give me PMA PMA PMA... Even if it doesn't work this month, a +OPK will be a step, a small one, and you can still not make an egg, but why wouldn't I if I have the progesterone to show? Need a miracle, need a miracle, need a miracle.... I will report back in a few hours after next test... PLEASE GIVE ME MY EGG AND BABY!!! Check my chart out. If I BD anymore, I am going to die. Must BD, must BD...What if in a few hours I write back with my first BFP OPK!!! It would be a medical miracle!!!! Fingers X'd...

My first ALMOST + OPK EVER!!!!! SOOOO DARK AND SOOOO CLOSE!!! 

Oops I only got todays uploaded... I know it is still technically a "neg" and not to go too crazy, but it has never been this dark!! And I haven't held my pee pee!
 



Attached Files:







Todays OPK before Testing Time.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Premomt

:happydance: for your first pos opk!!! congrats!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok I changed the pic- I got a better view lol.... PROGESTERONE I LOVE YOUUUUUU!!!

Premomt- Look at the new pic, look at the new pic!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine, you probably did O hun, so it looks like you are in the 2ww now? Or maybe today!!! :wohoo: can't wait to hear all your symptoms.

Premomt, congrats on 4dpo!! Your chart looks great, nice solid lines showing you O'd! Keep symptom spotting!!

Wantbebe, you have a nice opk there! I think the next one you pee on is going to be a +, and as tired of :sex: you are....you gotta do it one more time!! And stand on your head for an hour so that you can give dh's :spermy: extra help getting to where they need to go!!


----------



## cazd

Yup - here's a :wohoo: from me too. I know you want to save it so I'll do it for you :wohoo: :wohoo:

Looks like a pos OPK to me!

Premont - sensitive nips sounds like a good bit of SS to me!

I got 2 massive globs of yellow CM this afternoon. Ha - I was so excited that I examined it and when I was about to flush - I dug it out of the loo for another look! OK - that's gross I know but it was on the side - not wet and everything!

And Sunshine - I know what you mean about massive amounts of EWCM the morning after. I'm sure :spermy: and CM mixes to make MEGA CM !

Conswaylas right - I did do the CM in water test and it seemed that the CM globbed and sank and the :spermy: kind of dissolved.
But then OH said that he's never seen :spermy: dissolve - it floats in the bath!
Ha - but it does dissolve in time doesn't it - and turns to runny liquid...

Gumb said that you could try 'bearing down' a while after :sex: and that'll push the excess out. Then wait about 15 minutes and test again for CM.


----------



## Conswayla M

Caz, I do the same thing! I inspect the cm and then I will wipe it on toilet paper and put it on the counter, cause I know I will want to inspect it again :rofl: So when I am done going to the bathroom, I will put it up to the light...insect it some more. Put it back, and then dig for more, and I will sometimes be in the washroom for 10 minutes and DH will knock and ask if everything is okay :blush:
"Yeah, everything is fine, LEAVE ME ALONE!" If only he knew!!


----------



## cazd

Oh thanks for posting that - I'm so glad its not just me!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Iwantbebebad - that's fab news about your +opk!!! 

As for putting the ewcm on the side I think I'm gonna have to try that. After I'd flushed this morning I really wanted to have another investigation.


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: Yup, you have to put it to the side, cause there is a good chance you will want to look at it again and again...just to make sure it is just right! And you know that when you do it....you are not the only one!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Conswayla M said:


> Caz, I do the same thing! I inspect the cm and then I will wipe it on toilet paper and put it on the counter, cause I know I will want to inspect it again :rofl: So when I am done going to the bathroom, I will put it up to the light...insect it some more. Put it back, and then dig for more, and I will sometimes be in the washroom for 10 minutes and DH will knock and ask if everything is okay :blush:
> "Yeah, everything is fine, LEAVE ME ALONE!" If only he knew!!

OMG you kill me LMAO... Ok girls, it IS OFFICIAL!!! TWO + OPK'S FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME!!!! I have called the company twice LMAO. They are very positive! My LH was 2.8 when I had the bloodwork done. The company said the test is sensitive to 30 or higher! I AM PUMP'N OUT THE LH!!!

Ok- We are all so CLOSE, I can't wait... Checklist time:

Journal Bitching- Temporarily Stopped ( :) )
Testosterone- (Checking for beard hair) CHECK!
Estrogen- (Looking at high soft OPEN cervix and EWCM) CHECK!
LH- CHECK CHECK CHECK CHECK
BBT-Ummmm... I don't know about that one... but I am saying CHECK!
PMA- CHECK CHECK CHECK!
Egg- CHECK!
Sperm- Ummmm.... Hmmmmm... Well BD BD BD - CHECK CHECK CHECK
DH trying to get a BJ now- CHECK!
DH getting a BJ- NEVER! (for 72 hours anyway!)
2WW- Going to be horrible! 
Doctors- SUCK!

I don't need doctors. I have BNB TEAM LOVEBUMPS!

Thank you ALL for loving me, supporting me and putting up with me. I don't know how often I am going to get this chance, but I finally have at least a chance... I would have given up completely without you all. Team LoveBumps have brought my eggs back from the grave!


----------



## Chick+2

Holy cow Ladies!!!!! I was only away for 4 days and you all chatted up almost 20 pages!!! 

I'm glad to see that you all have kept up with the bd! I tried to keep up with it but wouldn't you know as soon as you O your visiting friends. How do you tell your friends and family "Sorry we have to go make a baby now" when they are not suppose to know we are trying.:dohh: We managed to get in a few times before O day so now we'll just wait till the end of the month to test!


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO Chick- Yeah, it is hard to sneak away without spilling the beans. PMA PMA Good luck in the 2WW- I can't wait to see your BFP!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

We're definitely gonna have to keep that PMA!! :finger: to doctors - :bodyb: to PMA!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Agreed!!! Lmao


----------



## Buds

Hi guys - Glad to see its still all going on in here :rofl:

I had the EWCM vs :spermy: issue on Monday night/Tuesday morning. In the end I decided it was :spermy:. 

Congrats on your +opk Iwantbebebad! Keeping fx for you!

I am 3dpo today. No symptoms as yet, but its very early and am really trying not to symptom spot this month. After last month I see that my "symptoms" weren't symptoms at all! I really don't want to drive myself crazy this month!

:dust: all round!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well Buds, driving yourself crazy is half the fun LMAO... 3 DPO... That is awesome! Symptoms should start rolling in soon. The fact you don't have any yet tells me you are still sane!! LMAO


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Brit, Wantabebe, chick,buds,conswayla, and premomt and all that I may have missed sorry, it's been a very long day. It looks very good for us ladies this month, lots of BD'n and ewcm :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

Looks like all is going well!! 2ww is looking great, and :sex: is all going well, keep it up!!

Wantbebe, that is GREAT! I will check your journal now


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok Question. What is the little O looking dot on FF chart? Most of them are like full dots. Then there are the empty O dots on temps. What are those? lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Good question been wondering myself can't wait to hear what the ladies say.


----------



## Conswayla M

I have been wondering that myself too!! I have 2 this month in random places, and last month I had 4 in random places...ohhhh look at what I found!

Open Circles and Dots:
If something in the data indicates that the temperature may be slightly inaccurate (either by events selected in the Special data area or by a time difference larger than normal), the temperature is plotted using a circle instead of a dot. Please note that these points do not need to be discarded. The circle will just indicate to the reader areas on the chart where the data may be less accurate.


----------



## Irish_eyes

The O means that you have taken your temp at the wrong time you should have. For example, FF has it down that I temp at 6am every morning. If I do it at that time then its a dot even if you temp 15mins to 30mins after its a dot but if it is an hour earlier or later its an O.


----------



## Premomt

Just got a text from my pg client, she was on her way to the hospital, and is now in full labor! :happydance: I can't wait to see baby Stone in person!!!


----------



## cazd

Oh wow - you did it! Let us know how the labour went? xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

2DPO

Good Morning ladies OMG I am getting so old and out of shape! Played softball last night and today I feel every muscle I used or haven't used :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

ha! no, I wish I could say I did it, but she had her membranes stripped 2times yesterday at her appointment. So my magic button pushing didn't work. I am so anxious to get some pictures! I wish I could go to the hospital, but A, I don't know where she is, and B, I don't know them well enough (client versus friend relationship is a sticky topic sometimes...)
So I am (im)patiently waiting for pics!


----------



## Chick+2

Premont what do you do?


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, I think it is safe to say I didn't O this month, my body was gearing up for it, gave me all the signs, a temp spike....then nothing. 

So happy for those of you in the 2ww!!! I can't wait, these next 2 weeks (or less) are going to be so exciting listening to all your symptoms.
Premomt, your chart looks great!!


----------



## Crailly

Premont - that is exciting about your client. 

I think I will O tomorrow . . . hopefully the :sex: this morning will be enough to catch the egg. 

Good luck to us all for our Feb babies.

:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Crailly can you get in anymore bd'n? I would try one more session at least

That great news Premomt hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## gumb69

premont- did your client have her baby, boy/girl name?


----------



## Conswayla M

We need more FF chart links on profiles....so I have something to stalk :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

conswayla...I think you have O'd this month. FF probably can't pin in because of the O...which means you may have had something to disturb you temp those days.


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla just go to ff and check out the many on there :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Csunshine013 said:


> Conswayla just go to ff and check out the many on there :rofl:

:rofl: I have looked at them all!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> conswayla...I think you have O'd this month. FF probably can't pin in because of the O...which means you may have had something to disturb you temp those days.

Well that could be, I know that I usually toss and turn from 4am until I get up to temp at 5:30am. I do sleep very restlessly in the mornings. Last month my temps were weird, but I adjusted them according to the times I took them. This month I didn't do any adjusting. I wonder if I did adjust them according to the time difference that I took them if it would tag a O date? Hmmmm, I am going to do that!!


----------



## Conswayla M

AHHH, I adjusted about 2 temps before O and only by .1 degree (as per instructions) and it pinned CD 11 for an O date.....maybe I did O!!


----------



## Maybe baby

Ladies i am so sorry,
it has been so hectic with me this week, me and oh have been so busy with days out...i am testing sunday..24th then again on the 29th (oh's bday) so i will have to let u know abt 29th after my holiday
so much has happened...how are you all?! sorry to be so out of touch xx :hug: :dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybe baby said:


> Ladies i am so sorry,
> it has been so hectic with me this week, me and oh have been so busy with days out...i am testing sunday..24th then again on the 29th (oh's bday) so i will have to let u know abt 29th after my holiday
> so much has happened...how are you all?! sorry to be so out of touch xx :hug: :dust:

Your temp just keeps going up, I bet we will be seeing a :bfp:!!
Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Csunshine013

What a lovely rise in your temps Maybe! :happydance:

Oh Conswayla I don't know anymore charts for you as mine is very erratic and isn't very consistent. :rofl: I try to temp at the same time, but it doesn't happen if I don't get my bfp I will be better about it next month. I feel like I have come a long way with just using OPK's :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Charting is hard! I notice that if I am off by 30 minutes it makes a difference. Obviously a huge difference since it finally pinned O. Sometimes it can be a pain.


----------



## Premomt

ok ladies since I still haven't heard from my client I am going nuts!!
Gumb- yes her boy's name is Stone.
Chick+2- I am a Licensed Massage Therapist.

So I was hoping beyond hope that the photographer who took her pg pictures had posted some birth pics (yea she had the photographer go to the hospital) but nothing yet. 
BUT I did get something I can share with you gals!
Because my client had such a perfect body for pregnancy pics, her photographer used her as a demo for the upcoming year. Which means some of the pics they took are avaliable to the public! So I feel I can share her pics with you lovely ladies!

if you want to see em, go to www.LaurieDiel.com
Enter the site, and click on galleries, then miracles.

pics 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,14,15,19,20 and 36 are of her!
They are absolutley fabulous!


----------



## cazd

Ha - look at all those circles - Love it!

Re temping... anyone know why my temp isn't rising sharply after OV?

It seems to happen every cycle - that it takes 4 or 5 days to go up properly?
Could it be low progesterone or something like that?


----------



## Premomt

Not everyones rise will be the same. I don't think its because of low progesterone or anything. As long as it doesn't look like the rocky mountains, you should be ok. It can just make it a lil harder to pin ov right away.


----------



## Buds

Conswayla - its a bit of a pain, but because I always wake up with the birds (I live in the country) I am charting at 4.30am at the moment. Otherwise I would be like you...tossing and turning waiting for my temp time then being knackered later. Now I have kind of got used to it I can ususally go back to sleep.

Anyway, here's a link to my chart -

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2744c2

Hope it works!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning ladies.

Hey Conswayla find anymore charts to stalk? :rofl: I finally figured out how to add mine so take a look and let me know what you think 

Premomt hope you hear from your client soon. It's very exciting, a new baby and what a cool name!

Buds how are you today?

I had a nice temp rise this morning, but don't know if it's acurate as I did toss and turn before I temped this morning.


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ those pics are beautiful, what amazing work that is. And she does have the perfect pregnancy body for that. Wow. Hopefully you see some pics soon of the new little one!

Caz~ My temps don't go up right away either, but I have read that some womens bodies take longer to rise, and it may not be instant. There is nothing wrong with that as far as I know. I finally got a temp rise today....took a week! 

Bud~ Your chart is looking good hun, thanks for posting!! I love to look.

Sunshine~ Thanks for posting your chart too, it looks great, nice temp rise going on there.

Well, this 2ww is getting closer and closer to being a 1ww for many of you!


----------



## Premomt

I thought they were gorgeous too. I am really anxious to see him too! Still no news yet...


----------



## Conswayla M

Ya know, when I was pregnant with DS I was young, and my body was changing and it was weird for me. I enjoyed my belly....but to myself, I didn't let anyone take pictures of me. There are maybe 3 or 4 pics and I was not happy. But I wish I would have let go, and had pics like that....next pregnancy I am going to show off my bump as much as possible.


----------



## gumb69

yep pregnancy is something to be showed off
premont i tried to open the photographs of your client, then the music started and i thought i was about to cry, i got a lump in my throat. god damn hormones, so anyhow, i'm going to look at them when AF has gone.


----------



## Premomt

I know !! I have to mute the music everytime!!!
I can understand the feeling of weirdness. I *think* I will want to do pics like that as well as a plaster of paris mold and body paintings. I think it is so neat to have something to show the LO when they are grown up!


----------



## jaccib

Hi

Can I join you?? 

CD1 was 6th May. 

I have had 4 m/c's the last one was 8th March and have just turned 43
(14 May) my OH is 40 (41 in July). I have a 12 year old daughter but her father died almost 3 years ago now in an accident. My OH has two boys(eleven and eight)

I have been referred to a gynae,first appointment was a few weeks ago,had blood tests and am waiting to hear back from them. In the meantime he said that if we got a :bfp: to start taking baby asprin. He gave me a scan and said that everything looked fine and that myself and OH looked "NORMAL" to him....whatever that is supposed to mean???!!!!

Jacci.XXX


----------



## gumb69

welcome jaccib
i'm so sorry to hear about your m/c and the loss of your daughter's father. that's just terrible.
sending you lots of baby :dust:
i'm sure you will get your :bfp:
caz takes baby asprin i think during her 2 ww.


----------



## Premomt

Hi back jacci! :wave: the more the merrier! I wonder y your dr said that about the baby asprin? no explination y? Odd to me.. But welcome anyhow!


----------



## jaccib

Thanks both!!

Baby Asprin is to help with blood.......I seem to be able to conceive but it's holding onto it thats the problem.....although I have done it before!!:rofl:

I was told once I get :bfp: not in TWW!! Suppose they all have differing ideas don't they??


----------



## Premomt

Yea, its the same with red raspberry leaf tea. I've heard both that you can drink it while ttc, and that you should wait till in your third tri to prompte contractions.:shrug: I'm going with it can be drank (drunk?) Through out because it helps with overall uterine function. That may help you too?


----------



## Premomt

Yea, its the same with red raspberry leaf tea. I've heard both that you can drink it while ttc, and that you should wait till in your third tri to prompte contractions.:shrug: I'm going with it can be drank (drunk?) Through out because it helps with overall uterine function. That may help you too?


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Jacci


----------



## Conswayla M

Hi Jaccib, sorry to hear about the m/c's and your daughters father. Glad to see you are trying again 12 years later (I have a 7 year old)
I hope that you get a sticky bean really soon!!! 
I have heard about baby aspirin too. Hope that works for you, doesn't seem like you have trouble getting pregnant which is good. Glad the scan the doc did went well.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hi girls! I am like flying around trying to read journals. I wanted to take a break for a do or so and get things done but I can't stay off here! I have to see everybody's news! 
Hugs!!


----------



## cazd

Oh Premont - I'm in tears after looking at those pictures.
Number 5 is wonderful - but it was number 9 that got me. :hissy:
talk about emotional wreck!

I think the pregnant form is just lovely - so beautiful. As soon as I get my BFP I'm taking side-on pictures every night - so I can make a video showing my growing bump.
We started taking post OV pictures in January - ha - how naive we were!

There's a company here who do bronze casts of your baby's hands and feet - they're just adorable!


----------



## cazd

GIRLS - MRS DODDY'S PREGNANT !!!!

She just got her :bfp: this morning !!!


----------



## jaccib

WOW good news.....I'm new to this thread but gives us all hope doesn't it??!! I see you have 9 days till testing
similar to me heres to BFP'S FOR US!!!


----------



## cazd

Hiya - yeah - not long now! 
I NEVER make it to AF day to test - my POAS addiction takes over in the 1ww !


----------



## jaccib

Me neither....seem to be unable to step away from those IC ones!!:rofl:


----------



## cazd

Mine's for FRERS - they're just too easy to pick up at Sainsburys!!
but they're sodding expensive. hmmm - wonder if I can hold out 'till :witch: is late.
Honestly - I'm super-regular so why don't I just wait 'till she's late and then I won't need to test and I'll save myself £10 !

P.S. - yah - I do do baby asprin (dispersible asprin). I take one tablet a day after ov - its supposed to thin the blood and reduce the risk of clotting leading to m/c.
Now the only reason I do this is that while WTT I got right into watching A baby Story - or was it baby days? I don't know... the american show that follows women through TTC and labour etc. One on there kept miscarrying and finally went for tests and stuff and they couldn't work out why - and in the end they gave her injections to thin her blood and she carried a baby to term. It was all down to excess clotting. So I figure taking the asprin post ov might be worth a try - just in-case.
Hun - I've got no idea how you cope with what you've been through - it must be soul destroying. Well I really hope you get some good support here and make it through to a properly sticky :bfp: xxxxxx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Welcome Jacci! I hope you will be added to the long list of BFP's for this forum! It is lucky! And everyone is loving and great. This is the best place in the world to be!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: Jacci. Sorry to hear about the problems you've had but I really hope that soon you'll get that sticky bean! I hope that we all do. :happydance:

I don't really know what to put in the title, as in what CD or DPO I am. I've had EWCM for 2 days, with yestedays cm being more creamy/watery and then this morning I had spotting, which going by FF site suggests that I could now be ovulating. We had :sex: this morning but I've got to say this is a first for me to ever experience the little spotting, so should I presume that I'm ovulating as of today? All this cm checking does get rather confusing :dohh:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey all been into london today...tested yesterday and :bfn: but was only 10DPO...or 6 if i ovulated on 2nd posetive opk lol...am gunna wait til 29th (when am on hols) to test again as willl be 14 days after 2nd posetive opk....think is best idea...but got a gut instinct next month is gunna be my month...not this....lovely ladies how are u all :) i miss u...welcome newbies xx :hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

p.s will let u know june 9th when bk from hols is :bfp: or :bfn:.....if :bfn: will be halfway thru next cycle haha xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Fingers crossed it will be a bfp!! Are you going anywhere nice for your holidays?


----------



## Maybe baby

eastern africa on the coast...lovely blue seas and white sand 4 a couple of weeks...just what i need and will e half way thru next cycle when return xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey brit! Spotting could be really good news! I have not been lucky enough to spot during ov. Every sign tells me it is ov but spotting would be cool! Hey even better, you said you didn't know where you were on your cycle. It is a lot more common to implant spot than ov spot! Wouldn't that be crazy cool? LMAO! I hope this is a lucky month for you hun! 
Hugs!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I know what you mean, I got well excited when I saw it 'cos I'd read about implantation spotting but tbh it's far too early for that but I'm v happy with it being ov spotting. I've learnt so much stuff about my body than I have in all my 27 years!! I keep getting more and more amazed. 

I feel I've done plenty of bding so definitely in with a chance. Have so much pma for myself and for all you girls - can't wait for everybody's symptoms and testing!


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies..
i have given up symptom spotting..still bad vies this month...xxx :dust: for u ladies


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Must keep pma... You can't count yourself out until that nasty :witch: shows, which hopefully she won't :dust:

BTW, are we near enough all in the 2ww/1ww now?


----------



## Maybe baby

i think so yay xxx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Brit! I am 2dpo! FF hasn't spotted ov yet :( but I am pretty sure it should have occurred in the night hours of CD15-CD16. My temp looks like if it successful, it will be a gradual rise. I need one more high temp and FF will give me ov. Then I have to keep it high, which is hard is there is not enough hormone. I know what you are saying about learning about your body. I feel pretty good about it too! Well, regardless of the outcome, this has been a good starting cycle. I have a ton of PMA for that and for the BFP's of all my girls! Fingers X'd!!!
Hugs!


----------



## cazd

SO do you think you'll be online over that time or will you leave us hanging!!! xxx

Premont - have you done lots of research into herbal teas? I'm thinking of giving it a go...?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Iwantbebebad -I've even had a look at your chart (bearing in mind I'm not all that clued up :dohh:) but I thought it looked good 'cos of the rise. I'd heard a few girls say about rising temps after ov so does look very promising. 

That's a good point cazd, maybe baby please don't leave us hanging without an outcome.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes I am rather sad overall. I am not destroyed or anything, but nothing seems to go right. I am having a terrible time right now with hurting bb's and not feeling well. I went to bed feeling awful. My bb's hurt deep down. Not sensitive, I just can't lay on them or anything. I feel totally messed up. Sometimes I just want to give in and call fertility in, but I don't feel that is right in my heart. There is a reason things aren't working. I don't want to mess with nature. I am starting my vegan diet Tuesday. That should put my body in enough shock and weight loss that I shut down anyway. Its ok, though. Coming on and seeing the symptoms and charts and BFP's makes my heart happy..
Hugs! Baby Dust!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Brit, thank you for the look at my FF chart! The support really helps! You and I are right next to each other. I actually have a 31 day cycle, but with AF coming on 31. Wouldn't that be cool if we both got BFP's? Yeahhh!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oooh I'm going with that thought.... That would be fantastic :happydance:.


----------



## Premomt

Hey all! I'm on holiday, so away from my computer atm, but need to update. I finally got a text from my client who just delivered and she sent a pic of Stone! He's sooo cute n chubby!!! Dunno any more dertails, and dunno if I will get any in the near future. But I was so glad she sent a pic!

Next update is I did NOT bring my thermometer with on the trip! :hissy: I forgot it at home! So I will be without temps for the next few days! Blast! At least it wasn't during ov time, that would have been awful.

Well hope you guys r having a good weekend!

Oh and I don't know much about herbal teas n tonics so...:shrug:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Caz- You were asking about herbals. I saw a naturopath and he wouldn't recommend me fertility herbals yet because it was "unfit" LMAO or whatever, but he did mention some for my husbands sperm motility. He breeds champion German Shephards and said he has males with no motility and after the supplement, they have a great number of motile ones. I will find the name and dosage for you. 
Well I am all geared up for new vegan diet. I have bought tons of organic grain cereals, snacks, beans and mixed veggies. I am officially going to turn into a vegetable. Any body else vegan? I would love food ideas. I don't cook much, so I am pretty much stuck with - vegetables LMAO LMAO


----------



## samzi

heya ladies

well back from my hols and got lots of catching up to do. will be back later for a proper read :hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies....just sayin hi will catch up properly tonight...hope ure all well...test date for me will be 29th xxx 2 days after witch due


----------



## gumb69

any symptoms?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey girls, well I got crosshairs! I don't know if it is accurate because I stayed up all night until 4am with my brother playing a board game then I only slept for four hours. I was very restless so I will never know. I put 4 hours of sleep into ff and said it was restless. Hey I have a question. I don't feel well. I don't know for sure about ov and I am not expecting to be pg. However, for the last few days I have had horrible AF cramps on first the left then all over. My bb's itch and hurt badly. I even had what seemed like the beginning (sorry tmi) of a minor yeast infection, but it seems to have gone away in 24 hours or balanced out. I feel really crummy all around. I wonder if the pain is cystic from no ov or what. It is worse than ever this cycle. CP is hard and low and CM is watery but turns right to sticky. No creamy or EW. And not a lot of it. I feel like I did O, because I swore it was CD16 and today FF pinned it there. It is up in the air, but what could cause me to feel so absolutely crappy? I guess I am a little scared. I don't want to get my hopes up about 2WW, because I know the odds. I am honest with myself. I feel like AF is coming with all this cramping, probably in the next few days. She came a week early for no reason last cycle, so I know the hormones dropped soon. I wonder a little if there might have been a sticky that didn't stick right last cycle triggering the way early weird AF. I hope that doesn't happen again. I am a 30 day cycle with AF on 31. OV on CD16 gives me a perfect 14 day LP (If one thing would go right lol). Having AF in five days would not work out for me! Any advice would be great. I have never had a lot of OV pain until last month and it hurt. But not as bad as this. I worry a little. PMA for you girls this cycle! BFP's to you all! Sorry for the book, I just need the advice.
Hugs!


----------



## Chick+2

iwantbebebad - I wish I could look in to my magic ball but the truth is no one really knows. I wish the best for you. Give your self the 5 days and see what happens. :hug: 

AFM I still sit and wait. Only 6 days till testing. I think I can hold off that long before testing. NOT!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Thanks Chick! Well, things seem to have resolved some later today. I slept more and felt better. The pains almost went completely away and so did the sore bb's. Well I feel very happy. I feel like I worked this month. It is a step in the right direction for me. I feel good that all the symptoms I have logged have been ov symptoms and that is wonderful. I am full of PMA, not for a BFP this cycle, but getting my body on track without medicine. I know that sounds wacky, but I am thankful for whatever I get. I love being on here and it has given me a lot of strength. Thank you to the bnb girls of Team LoveBumps! PMA and Baby Dust to All!


----------



## cazd

Sarah - Claire said she had really bad OV pains last month!

And best of luck with the vegan diet. I'm veggie with a spattering of goats milk, free range eggs, quark and veggi parmesan.

If its a weight thing then quark is just fabulous!


----------



## Maybe baby

leaving this evening so this is my final word hehe...will be testing Friday...so wish me luck and am back on the 8th...so all will be revealed then....and i will be on my next cycle yay....
take care ladies....i will miss u all lots :( keep me up to date via PM!!! or send me emails xxxxxxxxxxxx
p.s sarah...NO OPKS xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Caz- Thank you!! Yes it is a little intimitdating! I am going off of cow milk products completely. I might eat a little chicken breast or eggs once in a while. I don't want to go ridiculous, because I like milk, cheese and meat alot! However, health studies show that meat just isn't cool anymore! Especially with all the hormones. Little girls get their periods when they are 8 and 9 here because of meat and milk growth hormones. It is just scary. I am loaded up on veggies, beans, nuts and fruits! I probably won't ov for a couple months due to weight loss (big weight loss) but I will be THIN!!!! Yeahhh! PMA PMA PMA

MaybeBaby- I wish you the best of luck on your trip hun! Maybe you will come back with spectacular news. I have every reason to be suspicious! That renegade +opk makes me wonder! Here is to a fabulous trip and a BFP to tell when you come home! 
Hugs!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all, been away for a few days from here. Just wanted to pop in and see whats up! I am hanging around for the rest of this cycle to see your :bfp:!! Sorry I don't have much to report since there is nothing going on with me :rofl:


----------



## Buds

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop in for a bit as my oh is engrosed in Jeremy Clarkson talking about jet engines or something like that... (I tend not to come on much when he is around at the weekends).

So how is everyone? Maybe baby - hope you have a great hols. Wantabebe - good luck with the new diet. Samzi - hope you had a great time away. Welcome back. Premomt - how did you cope without your thermometer?

Anyway I am 7dpo today. BB's getting tender and some twinges in tummy but more interestingly is a lack of the horrible pmt symptons I had last month and a 2nd temp rise this morning. It's my 1st month temping though so I don't know if that is normal. Will be interested to see what happens over the next few days!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeah Buds!!! That is very exciting! Most exciting is the different symptoms and the temps! You are hilarious by the way. Here is to a fabulous BFP for you this cycle!!! Going into the 1WW hun!! Yeahhh!


----------



## Chick+2

Hello ladies :hi:

I am still in the dreaded tww 9DPO and counting. I have a very good feeling about this month but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I have also made a decision. I am not telling my hubby until he asks. The reasons are the last time I told him I was soooo excited and he was like that's good honey. So this time I want him to ask me if we are and I want to see how long it takes him. I love experimenting on my hubby. Hopefully he asks before I start to show!


----------



## cazd

Ha! - my OHs like that - he wouldn't even think about it if I wasn't talking baby all the time. good luck!


----------



## Conswayla M

Buds, sounds good hun...different is always good!!

Chick, I am so happy you have a great feeling this month...hang on to that hun!! Sounds like a fun experiment with your DH, lets hope he catches on!


----------



## Crailly

Well I got my crosshairs - on CD 16 just as I thought - and now I am in the 2WW again.

It may be a little silly but I keep going back and forth between trying to figure out when I should test (I'm thinking June 2/CD 12) and trying to figure out what I should do next cycle to improve my chances of conceiving.

TTC is a wacky thing ladies, :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Heya - your charts FAB! 
Anything from CD10s got to be a good bet for testing xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OK so today feeling nauseas, dizzy and extremely tired... Mmmm, maybe a little too early for symptoms... Think I'll have to be realistic and put them down to jet lag :dohh: lol. 

Chick - loving your pma. It sounds very much like our dhs/ohs are all similar. I'd like to join the experiment with my dh but I don't know whether I would be able to wait until he asked.

So when it comes to testing, do you girls mainly test before AF or do you wait? I've initially put myself down to test on 8 June if no AF has shown, which would mean I'd be a couple of days late (fingers crossed) by this date. I'll have to wait and see if I'll stick to this though.


----------



## Conswayla M

Crailly, you are starting to sound like the rest of us! Searching for what can help us with ttc. It is a crazy business, I have tried everything :rofl: But I know there are some things that help!! 

Brit~ Yea, may be too early for symptoms, but lets not rule that out, some women have symptoms that early and end up preggo!! So lets hope that is what this is about. As for testing, well I finally made myself stop testing before :witch: was due because I got tired of seeing :bfn: 's but you can test as early as 10 dpo....13.6 dpo is the average for a :bfp: Good luck!


----------



## iwantbebebad

LADIES! First off, congrats for good PMA this cycle to all! Secondly, I don't plan to test LMAO. I am sure AF will let me know. Crailly, congrats on crosshairs. That is almost as good as a BFP in my book lol... Brit, you never know! Could be baby! I had symptoms really early with DS, like immediately, I swear. Everyone thought I was looney. Nope, BFP right away. Hey I was researching testosterone levels. Out of an average of 17-49 for females, mine was a 49! No wonder I have lip hair lmao... I read male levels and they are around 1100!!! Holy crap! I told DH he was lucky to have a drip of estrogen in there or we would not be able to communicate at all... Not like that happens anyway... Communication between us is "how was your day? Fine." He doesn't dare ask how my day was. He falls asleep in the middle of it LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: Sarah, you are hilarious!!

I am obviously not testing either, AF will be my test!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO... Every girl in the world would be a damn liar if they said their DH never fell asleep while they were talking LMAO... DH's have an information target.. Anything above target range causes drowsiness and ringing in the ears...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh that reminds me. Crazy thought for the day. Have you ever seen a commercial for a medicine and the side effects are worse than the actual illness? I just saw one allergies. Ok. Allergies. Itching, sneezing, stuffy nose... The side effect was (and this is a quote- even I couldn't come up with this) Side effects are Nausea, Vomiting, Greasy Anal Discharge and in rare cases (but reported cases) Death. 
No, I think I will keep the stuffy nose, but thanks. American pharmaceuticals. They would put carpet cleaner in a pill if they could turn a buck. LMAO...

Oh... I will offer a reward to the person who can identify the thing on my mood. I know it is a "Doh" mood but what the hell is that emoti-thing next to it. It looks like a rock with glasses LMAO... Does anybody know???


----------



## RaeEW89

Ladies Im so glad to see everyone being so positive. Im keeping my fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away for all.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Rae! Nice to see you! One day!!! Tell us all your symptoms!!! Yeahhh! Come on BFP for Rae!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh yes Rae, only 1 day to go! Oooooh its so exciting. How are you feeling?


----------



## Conswayla M

Sarah, looks like he is pounding on the wall with his fist :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla how are you feeling? Is your AF like clockwork? I know you weren't holding out too much for this month but as I recall there was some hope wasn't there? Methinks things could be interesting in 2 days if there's a no show from a certain auntie.


----------



## Conswayla M

BritAcrossSea said:


> Conswayla how are you feeling? Is your AF like clockwork? I know you weren't holding out too much for this month but as I recall there was some hope wasn't there? Methinks things could be interesting in 2 days if there's a no show from a certain auntie.

DH and I :sex: 3 days before I O'd, and then the day before O (but that was the day after his surgery and he didn't give up any :spermy:)
CD 24-13 dpo
I am feeling fine, same as every month, all symptoms for PMS are here, sore heavy bb's, chocolate cravings, sore tummy. All the same. I guess there is a small chance, but I am 100% convinced that it didn't happen. 3 days before O is possible, but reduces the chances. My LP was 15 days last month, so I am sure it will be the same and I should have af on the 29th.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well we'll definitely have to wait and see. By the sounds of things it seems quite difficult to differentiate between af and pg symptoms but I totally believe you're in the game!


----------



## cazd

Ha - it is like a rock banging its head! 

And I agree with Brit - our symptoms are exactly the same - we're both in with a chance.

Now I've been the early :test: champion for months - but this time I'm gonna wait for the :witch: If she's late - then I'm PG !
But if she's on time then I'm not - and I'll have saved myself a tenner!

hmmmm - 6 days to go!


----------



## Conswayla M

:test:
Noooo, I like your plan Cazd, to me it is harder seeing a :bfn: then it is seeing af. So I promised myself the next test I do will be a :bfp:
It will be so much better that way!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes, I agree with Caz too. Testing early sucks. I went through the charts in the gallery of FF and almost all of them said neg hgt before pos. Those poor girls! I don't know. It would be utterly ridiculous to test today but I am at that point LMAO... Oh, check out this website www.twoweekwait.com... It has cool stories of pg women and all their early symptoms. Like we need that LMAO LMAO... SS for me has become obsessive. I am positive I am making it all up at this point LMAO... As for the "doh" emoticon. Yes he does look like a rock or a dude pounding the wall LMAO. I got like 1/2 inch away from the screen and still couldn't figure it out. Whatever it is, it looks like me LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

Whatever he is doing doesn't look pleasant!! I have been to that site to obsess before, I have actually been to all of them, I read them every month except this one! They have some great stories...I love it.


----------



## iwantbebebad

I am going to pee, seriously. The "doh" emoticon is way too funny. I am on a bigger monitor at the library and I STILL can't see what he is doing... It doesn't look mentally healthy though... I agree with you Conswayla! Well, rock, fist, clay ball, whatever he is, I can fully relate right now to that emoticon... He and I are ONE in the emoticon world...
(dying, laughing, crying, peeing)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I think it looks like a rice crispy :rofl:.


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO thanks Brit- I just got done weeing myself the first time and I thought I had no more wee, but now I am weeing again! I am going to make a thread specifically for this emoticon and have everybody post what it is. So far I have a couple...

1. Man pounding the wall (Conswayla)
2. Rice Krispie (Brit)
3. Rock (Caz)
4. Ball of Clay poking himself in the head with silly glasses (Iwantbebebad)

Please feel free to add! LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Wow, that's hilarious!!! I had to change mine to that as well.......its just too funny. I do think he is hitting himself and a wall.

Rice Crispy Brit??? :rofl: :dohh: :yipee: :drunk: Now that's funny!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Maybe I should get my glasses prescription updated? :-k


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: Well the funny thing is, I can kinda see what you are saying...Rice Crispy, it could very well be hahaha


----------



## iwantbebebad

Dude for real. LMAO LMAO LMAO Conswayla you are putting me in an early grave. Brit, you aren't helping. Look, I think everyone in the 2WW should put the strange unidentified "doh" icon on their mood. What the hell is "doh"? I could see "duh" but "doh" LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO STILL LMAO STILL LMAO


----------



## chella

Hi Guys 

Havent been on for a while hows every one doin? see few names havent seen b4 made me laugh about the rice krispie :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hi Chella! Nice to meet you! OOOhhhh 1 day to go til "O"!!! Exciting! Baby dust and PMA for this cycle for you! Do you have a journal? I am a journal stalker lol...


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just getting back from a very long weekend! 

You all have been busy chatting I see :rofl:

In the tww and I am symptom spotting from hell! I know my body better now than when I gave birth to my first child! :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

FF stinks lol. It gave me a lousy 31 pts on the pregnancy symtom spotter. I tried to fool around with it and it went down to 21 lmao. So I left it. What did it was my darn cervix. It is lower today. If it was high, I would have more points. I think lying to yourself is not helpful. I liked it the other way though LMAO


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL Sunshine- I told Conswayla why did we all get pg when we had no business being pg and now it is so damn hard lol... I am getting to know myself pretty well too! It just makes AF more of a rag lol.. Happy 2WW, hope a bean pops out on the other side LMAO!! Baby Dust!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine your chart looks great!!!! So your SS? Share with us!!!


----------



## cazd

Ha - love that - playing with FF and trying to get a higher PG score but failing!

9 days to go... if you can hold on that long xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks wantabebebad, yeah we were all pretty liberal back then :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

HA HA HA Caz you pushed me officially over the edge. I thought I was the only one who did that shit... 

Caz you rock. Just so you know! 9 whole crappy days? Thanks for the reminder... LMAO LMAO


----------



## cazd

OOoh yeah - 9 whole days - they'll drag and drag and it'll feel like a whole month! :devil:


----------



## cazd

Sunshine - you've got a proper ziggy zaggy chart!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes Sunshine I checked out your chart! I think it is so zaggy because of that suspicious temp with the donut hole LMAO... You probably woke up at 1 in the morning and temped thinking it was wake up time and never knew lol... I have a zaggy chart too. When I temp right it is all over and when I screw up temping it looks better lmao... You will know soon! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I tried to test at the same time, but really don't know as I didn't look at the clock just knew I had to pee so temped before I got up and then fell back to sleep. :rofl:

I like the zipper look dontcha know. :rofl:

I just care that I got a +opk and then my temp started to rise so hopefully got my business handled. :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes temps look up and good and you handled buzniss... LMAO... Come on BFP!! I cant believe you are so close to me. I wish I felt a little better about the cycle. Oh well, that is part of it. Some of my girls need to get their BFP's to keep me going! That makes it worthwhile! I hope you are one of them! I told you the donut hole was suspicious lol lol


----------



## cazd

Mine take ages to go up too.... just so long as they stay up for you


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah, but I really like donut holes! LOL

No I like the whole jelly filled donut :rofl:

I hope we all get our BFP soon! Dust to you and all the ladies!


----------



## iwantbebebad

I had a jelly filled donut last night.. Nevermind LMAO LMAO 
Ok Sunshine and Caz... Help me out here. I didn't want to ask but LMAO 
What the hell is your pg signs percent on FF LMAO Apparently my made up symptoms only got me to a 31 LMAO LMAO... Could I be more ridiculous. Does anyone know of a missing symptom that I could put in to make me higher? LMAO


----------



## iwantbebebad

Mucous didn't work... Too early for nausea... Headache maybe? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Csunshine013

I don't use that feature so I haven't got a clue. Maybe backache or veins in your bb's


----------



## iwantbebebad

lmao what bb's? I have a couple of long athletic socks with stones in the bottom... LMAO... Nope, no veins. Nope no backache. DAMN!! LMAO


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah well I wish I only had socks with rocks! My bb's get bigger every month I swear! I finally had to go buy a new bra just to fit them in :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

ah hah! Increased appetite did the trick! Raised me from 31-33... What the hell am I missing? A message in a freakin bottle? A falling star landing on my bed while I am asleep? What do all these pg women have that I don't? What? A pg? Get outta here... LOL


----------



## iwantbebebad

If you are looking for bb sympathy, you have none from ME LMAO... My bb's took a tour down south and decided never to come home. I will never forget asking the doctor when I was pg when my nipples would go back to nickels and not dinner plates.... I never got an answer AND I SEE WHY! THEY DON'T GO BACK! Now I am stuck with appetizer platters for nips AND athletic socks with rocks for bb's. So take your bigger bra and trickle off LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

iwantbebebad said:


> If you are looking for bb sympathy, you have none from ME LMAO... My bb's took a tour down south and decided never to come home. I will never forget asking the doctor when I was pg when my nipples would go back to nickels and not dinner plates.... I never got an answer AND I SEE WHY! THEY DON'T GO BACK! Now I am stuck with appetizer platters for nips AND athletic socks with rocks for bb's. So take your bigger bra and trickle off LMAO LMAO LMAO

Is there a emote for LMFAO? Because wow, I think I just wet myself.
I love how you are making up symptoms to add to make your pregnancy score higher, that is something I would do!!!

Cazd~ My temps take forever to climb too....well I only have 2 months to go off of, but it seems to be that way.

Ohhhh joy, the 2ww is almost over, and I can start with what Samzi calls SHIG's (See How It Goes)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Try "Shits" instead of shigs. I think you will find they are interchangable LMAO... Yes BnB needs to make a LMFAO emoti... I wonder if it would look like "doh" ???


----------



## iwantbebebad

Caz you have an accent... What the hell is "doh"??? LMFAO


----------



## Conswayla M

:loopy:
I like that one, but my fav is :wohoo:

Thats being saved for the :bfp: though.....I can't wait to see who gets them!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah after dd was born and I breastfeed OMG I had nice firm bb's and now they just flop to and fro! :rofl:

Maybe if you roll your socks and rocks up you to will have bb's again. :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO LMAO... I have TRIED rolling them up. They just roll over the edge of the bra and back onto the floor. My butt is about the same along with the "outline of DS" still in my stomach nine years later. It has his little head imprinted on my belly skin for eternity... So can you think of anything but rolling? LMAO... Oh cutlets! Yes, cutlets. WRONG. They even flop over cutlets. Piss... LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

Some people think that after pregnancy you have nice wonderful stripper boobs, well right after you give birth and your milk comes in you do. But after that milk goes away you are left with the sag of what used to be boobs.....well I know I was...I am sure there are women that have nice ones after.


----------



## Chick+2

Hello Ladies!!! :hi:

I caved! I tested this morning and this afternoon and .......:bfp:

I'm so freaking excited I can hardly stand it. I was a little woried that is was an evap line after all 10dpo is a little early but the one I did this afternoon came up faint but in like 3 mins. So I think I'm good. If I wasn't addicted to poas before I am going to be now!!! I'll be testing to make sure that line gets nice and dark!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:WOOOOHOOO:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! That's fabulous news............. :wohoo:

I was just very casually checking the posts and then jaw hits the floor. I'm so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Erinnae

Hey cd#1 for me was May 1- I am currently 12dpo with negative tests. I feel pregnant but need buddies to talk to while im going through this crazy obsessive time! This is so cool!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Erinnae- Buddies you will have! I am Sarah! I love buddies LMAO!!! Welcome!

CHICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GO!!! YOU GO!!! CHICK HAS A STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!!!! THIS IS A BOOST FOR THE NEW TEAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Conswayla- In response to stripper boobs lmao... Yes when milk came in they were quite wonderful... So wonderful in fact that I got mad when DS turned them away for a bottle full of cereal LMAO... And then they were gone..... Never to return.......They are sad. They try to act happy but if you look at them you can tell deep down the are SAADDDD.... LOL


----------



## Erinnae

Yeah!! Ok so I do have a problem:
I got sick right in the middle of what could be ovulation- so I got a temp that was 102! We still did the BD, but I dont know if I am 9dpo or 12dpo- That is a world of difference in this crazy poas world!!
Should I wait til Sunday or test of Fri???? HELP?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: Erinnae. Are you regular with AF? If so, could you wait until that pesky AF is due? Or maybe buy a couple of cheap hpts and test Friday and Sunday?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeah you could potentially start testing right away... Most girls have a BFP by cd13 IF the ov was when it is supposed to be... I am a test fest freak!! :test:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok that was bad advice :rofl: Just remember that IF you :test: you might still not get a BFP until after AF, lawdy dah, blah blah LMAO!!! Good luck hun!!

Hey! Start a journal, I want to read your story!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Brit- bb's aside LMAO we are neck and neck!!! What are your symptoms??? Tell me ALL!!! LMAO


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I can't really symptom spot 'cos I've got blinkin' jet lag - hence why I'm up at gone 3am. :dohh: (That's why I changed my mood to the rice crispie - I am feeling very doh!)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Have you got any symptoms (other than your made up ones for FF :rofl:)?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes, unfortunately. I am bloated, feel crappy half the time and feel like AF is coming. It was crampy now it is uncomfortable. I napped today which I never do and overall just feel crummy. BB's did hurt but that went away today. Probably the end of O. Oh, LOL POAS update...
First, I am too cheap to buy FRERs right now. SO. I said earlier that I pee on old sticks for fun. (Conswayla is gonna love this) I googled it :rofl: Some girl asked if it was reliable LMAO and one reply on Yahoo said "You are an idiot, you can't pee on them more than once, buy a new one" (not to me, to her) Well I am here to debunk the myth LMAO. YOU CAN pee on them more than once, but it IS NOT accurate. However, you cannot pee a third time because the pee doesn't even go through the lines LMAO LMAO. So, if you are craving POAS and it is too early for a real BFP, you can pee TWICE on your old POAS... But not a third time. Luckily for me, I have several hundred peed on OPK's and HCG's just waiting for the second round of pee. As far as a new FRER? I don't know yet. I am being strong... LMAO... We will see how long that lasts... I think until 7.5 dpo then :test: :test: LMAO... That is my tidbit for the evening... Oh I changed stupid FF. It has my real stupid symptoms LMAO... I was just "fine tuning." I don't get it. What other symptom do they want me to have? 
CAZ! This is where "no symptoms" is a symptom! Don't put any symptoms on FF and I bet you get a 100% chance of pg!!!! 
:rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

OMG Brit! You did change your emoticon!!! :rofl: Ok, I have a new one. DH says its popcorn... Why would popcorn be wearing glasses??? LMAO... I liked your rice crispy idea...Conswayla and I laughed about that until we about peed our pants... Where in heck are you right now? Somewhere across the planet... Please FF just tell me I am pg!!!! PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: That's a money saving tactic if ever I've heard. I tell you, the things you learn on this site.... Never knew you could poas more than once! :rofl:

I like the popcorn suggestion. 

Wow you do seem to have some fab symptoms. I have a very positive vibe for you. I feel very sicky - at the back of the throat - and tired but unable to sleep. I'd be getting really excited if it wasn't for the fact that I felt exactly the same the last time I flew home (I'm back in the UK). We weren't ttc then but I'd convinced myself back then that I was pg 'cos they lasted for 2 weeks! Never mind, this month we have been ttc so fingers crossed. Chick has started us off on a very positive month!! Here's to more bfps coming this groups way!


----------



## Premomt

4 dayts til testiung for me, and I am not feelin pg is in the cards for me this month. Here are my latest symptoms:
Tired all day yesterday and today. Irritable since last friday. Back ache today and a full feeling in my tum. Headache atm, but I think that's just cause I'm tired.
Let's hope my temp stays up the next few days, though I dobut it will..


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I hope that :witch: stays away for you. Not long to go - four days. Wow. I feel this 2ww has been going really quickly, mainly 'cos of all you girls have given me so much to look forward to with your symptoms and testing dates. They're coming around quick - obviously not for myself, which I'm sure is the same for you with your own dates.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Wow premomt! You are so close! I don't know, those sound alot like pg symptoms too! I am scoping around the internet with a magnifying glass right now. Seems the end all verdict is that PMS and PG are exactly alike... Everyone says it is hard to tell... Have you poas yet??? I am so excited to hear. You are the thread mommy and you deserve a first thread month BFP!!! PMA!!


----------



## Erinnae

I used to be 28 cycle girl until I had my 2 kids- then I very regularly start at 30-31. But this month was diff- I had for the first time in my life ovulation spotting on cd11 and cd12- I dont know- plus I never get early results- I have been pg 4 times and never had an early test- I dont know why I do this to myself???


----------



## RaeEW89

Well girlys Im never usually on when the rest of you are, but :witch: is due today!! We shall see what happens. Been having some wierd symptoms, but Im not going to hold my breath, but Im sending loads of pma and :dust: to all of you!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ooooh, when are you gonna test?


----------



## Buds

Wow there seems alot to catch up on today!

Firstly, CHICK - HUUUUGGEE CONGRATULATIONS!!! So pleased for you :happydance:

Premomt & Rae - Sending PMA and :dust: your way. Hope the :witch: stays away!

Brit - yeah I feel like the 2ww is going quite quickly too

iwantbebebad - you crack me up - can't believe you've been making up symptoms. By the way "Doh" is a British thing I think - its when you do something silly and then realise it (hope that makes sense)

Anyway...I think I need some of your girly advice!!!
My temp went right up this morning! Does this mean anything? I know if there's 3 increases it means you are triphasic which is possibly a good sign. 

Also I did an FMU OPK this morning and got the faintest of lines. I know this could mean nothing but should I do an hpt or should I wait? I have some ic's sitting under my bed which are 10miU. Maybe I should wait til tomorrow's fmu when I will be 10dpo. I was so determined not to even think about it this month, let alone test early, but I think that's not going to happen now!

What do you all think?


----------



## cazd

CHICK !!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! :baby: :baby: :baby: 

Such fantastic news - bet you're having kittens!!!!

Buds - any lines are fab - defo :test: :happydance:
and a nice triphasic chart is great!

Sarah - I'm too much of a skinflint to pay for FF so I don't have a PG score.
But I did get a free trial last month and it gave me 17 !

Re @@s - I can't wait to have some! Mine're like smarties on an ironing board!
Big old whammers is going to be so much fun!
but after b/f I'll probably be left with 2 little flaps :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

> Re @@s - I can't wait to have some! Mine're like smarties on an ironing board!
> Big old whammers is going to be so much fun!
> but after b/f I'll probably be left with 2 little flaps

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you crack me up!

Well,,, 3 more days for me, and I am trying soooo hard not to cave and test early. I am really not wanting to see a :bfn:, so I am gonna try my best to wait till AF is late.

Symptoms today:
Again- very tired. Didn't want to get up today, but my best friend is coming into town and I need to pick her up at the airport this am :happydance:
Had a back ache this am- but I think that's due to poor sleep.
BBs are achey
Bloated
Sore Throat
Bleeding gums when I brush yesterday night and this am.
My temp stayed the same today, which is... well it's hard to say wether or not it's normal, or what because of my wonky previous cycles. I would say it's normal, and I usually start spotting between 12 and 14 DPO, so I will be on guard as of tomorrow for some pink in the panties.
FXFXFXFXFX!!!!!!!
and i forget if I said anything before, but congrats to you Chick+2!!! WOO HOO!!! doo do te do?:rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well congrats to all the 2ww symptoms and chicks BFP!!!! I am probably out this month as my temps took a dump a little far for implant dip. Looks like progesterone is headed down the potty. BUT it still looks to me like I did make an egg for however short!
Premomt- Lookin good hun! Bleeding gums is a great sign! I had bleeding gums my whole pg with DS. Best of luck to all for BFP'S!!!!!!!! BABY DUST!!!!


----------



## cazd

Oh yeah - you just reminded me!

dammit - taking epo last month gave me a few days extra spotting pre AF.
I've taken it again this month so I'd best be on guard too for some early spotting. Ta!

Symptoms sound good though - bleeding gums - is that unusual for you? If so - FAB sign!!!


----------



## Premomt

Um... I would say its not that unusual. I get it every once and a while, but haven't had it happen in a bit. Nose bleeds too. Not full on dripping bleeds, but like the inside of my nose was super dried out and bled when I blew. Haven't had that this cycle.
I just realized I have another symptom today: itchy nipples. :rolf: I just wanna reach down my shirt and scratch the crap outa em!! Haha!
ETA: also feeling a very rumbly tum. (Think its trapped wind..) And was nauseous this am in bed when I woke.

Can I pull any more symptoms outa my @ss or what??:rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies oh sounding good on here all the symptoms and what a wonderful thing to come on here and read BFP for Chick Congrats! :happydance:

Premomt your having wonderful signs hope this is the month!

Buds, Conswayla, Wantabebebad, Cadz how are you today?

Me I am trying not to symptom spot and really the only thing I can say is happening is Bloated and feeling a little crampy in the lower parts. I am officially entering the 1ww ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Erinnae

Has anyone been pn progesterone?? I am wanting to know side effects and how it affected you BBT and AF.


----------



## Conswayla M

First of all CHICK CONGRATS!!!
:wohoo: :happydance: :baby: :thumpup: :laugh2: :thumbup: :dance:
What wonderful news!!!! Keep us updated!!

As for me, nothing....I have PMS. All my normal PMS symptoms. I am not testing, :witch: will be here Friday, tomorrow is the last day of my LP, my temps should drop and :witch: will be here the day after (CD27) I am sorry i have no PMA. But I just know it.

Anyway to the rest of you JUST :test: :test: :test: And test with new sticks....not old ones...:rofl: Sarah you kill me girl!!! But at least it saves money especially when it is too early to get a accurate result!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Conswayla your not out til she shows! You of all people have the best PMA!

I have no symptoms so I can't say anything. :rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

Wow girlys everything seems so promising for eveyone Chick CONGRATS!!! Send some baby dust to the rest of us!! Premont and Buds- :test: do it, Im gonna today if witch doesnt show. Conswayla- dont count urself out till AF shows.


----------



## cazd

OOOh - Rae :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## samzi

goodluck rae!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Go for it Rae! 

Hey Samzi how have you been?


----------



## samzi

good thanks, except i have a killer headache today, it just wont budge! came off my holiday on sat eve and it feels like ive never been away. typical!!!

hows you??


----------



## Csunshine013

Good, but I too have a headache, not a really bad one but one that just hanging over me.

How was your holiday we had a long weekend here and I was very glad to get back to work as my dh and dd couldn't see eye to eye this weekend :hissy:

I must keep them apart to get peace :rofl:


----------



## Buds

It's such fun that so many of us are at the same points in our cycles...if only we could all get our :bfp:'s together. I've just seen someone else got hers this afternoon (kinda don't wanna say who she is as she may want to announce it herself, but you can see it in her journal, which is fairly near the top of the list). Its all so exciting!!!

I don't know what to think about myself tbh- sometimes I think I might be preggers, and then I am unsure again. Only symptoms are a girgly belly and a few twinges low down, and slightly tender bb's. Oh and a touch of backache. Grrr why is it so difficult. Think I will wait to see what happens to my temp and how I feel tomorrow...

Good luck everyone...can't wait to see all the :bfp:'s over the next few days!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey buds! I know what you are saying. The BFP's are about to come rolling in. It is getting to be that time! It is a very exciting time for the LoveBumps thread... I can't wait for all the good news!!! Buds, you are CD8 aren't you.. Sunshine is right behind... Hey lets all just :test: :test: :test: until our hearts content!!!! Hugs to all and BABY [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Buds

I am cd 24, 9dpo. Last month my cycle was 32 days though, so ages to wait for the :witch: if this month is the same. I know I won't last that long!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It is such an exciting time. So Rae to test next....... I think I may not have a problem with checking my cm next month due to long nails (sorry for the image).... I'm about to bite every one off 'cos of jitters! LOL.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Brit LOL... Yes we must sacrifice beauty to check cm... LMAO LMAO... Brit we are SO CLOSE! SO SO CLOSE LMAO... Premomt- what is your status LMAO


----------



## samzi

Hol was fab thanks! didnt wanna come home


----------



## RaeEW89

Ahh ladies Im pulling my hair out, I dont wanna test till AF is officially late, but this day is dragging. This is rough. :dust: to all and fingers crossed that we start seeing :bfp:'s soon.


----------



## Csunshine013

Glad you had a Fab time on holiday!

Where are you in your cycle? I am 8DPO and on cd21

I have been thinkin about going and getting a cheap dollar store hpt, but haven't yet as I am trying to hold out til next week. :rofl:

Oh Rae just test already!!! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

RaeEW89 said:


> Ahh ladies Im pulling my hair out, I dont wanna test till AF is officially late, but this day is dragging. This is rough. :dust: to all and fingers crossed that we start seeing :bfp:'s soon.


:test: !!
I am not very good am I....bad. 

Okay, would everyone just :test: ! Everyone is so close, I am getting very excited!!


----------



## Erinnae

Rae- what are some of your symptoms? Just curious:) I could go back and read but it would be easier to have you tell me briefly- Thanks:)


----------



## samzi

No idea where i am - and boy is it a relief :rofl:
well im on cd22 of a who knows cycle :lol:


----------



## RaeEW89

Well my bb's are getting veiny and very sore, I was having headaches, constipated(sorry TMI), lotiony cm, tiny tiny spot of blood on 4dpo, light cramping/pulling in lower tummy, peeing every 30-45 minutes. cp is still very high and very wet. Agh Im about to run out and get a test even though OH wants to be there.


----------



## Buds

Wow Rae - that all sounds really good...wish I had some more symptoms... :-(


----------



## iwantbebebad

DANG RAE! :test: and don't tell DH then act surprised and :test: again when he is there! LMAO LMAO LMAO You people keep me hanging on purpose.. I know your kind LOL LOL
PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA & Some BABY DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaeEW89

What kind of symptoms are everyone else having?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Symptoms called "I can't go on with life until Rae tests" LMAO LMAO


----------



## RaeEW89

Ah I see, well you ladies are def making me break down. Agh I must stay stong, but I can say that I prob will have tested b4 I go to bed later.


----------



## samzi

dont test! wait untill tomorrow! i know these guys are bad influences but dont listen :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

WOW those symptoms look awesome- IM having a lot of the same! Dont test before your OH- cause he needs to be there if he wants to share with you:) I know that it is so tempting but that is SO awesome that he wants to be there too!:) If I were you- I would wait until tomorrow am- Please keep us posted- This is SO exciting:)


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok, tomorrow am if AF doesnt show. I have to be strong, lol.


----------



## RaeEW89

Erinnae I hope ur symptoms mean a :bfp: is coming for you! Fx, pma :hug: and lots of :dust: to all. Who is the next to test?


----------



## Erinnae

ok so my symptoms are swollen bbs, frequent urination, darker areolas, little crampy, gassy (sorry TMI), but BFN this am- Im still on 13 dpo at my earliest possible ovulation day- I could only be at 11- who knows- we'll see. Oh Im bloated and have severe heartburn too, temps are still at 98.8 this am. Who knows:)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I always thought AM wee was better anyway to test isn't it?


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae~ I want you to test, cause I can't wait to find out. But yea, it would be better to have DH there, plus you will get a better result using FMU. So test in the morning as soon as you get up. All sounds very very good to me! Good Luck, can't wait to hear!

Erinnae~ You could still get that bfp, sounds good too, 13 dpo....the average positive test is 13.6 dpo. I would wait and test again with Rae using FMU tomorrow! Good luck!!


----------



## samzi

deff wait till tomorrow hun :)


----------



## Erinnae

I want to try to wait until Im late cause Im driving myself crazy!
Question - how did you get your lilypie on your posts?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Go into your user CP and edit signiture (and post url)


----------



## boo87

hey girls...im all new to this a friend recommended it to me. Ill tell u a bit about myself im 21, ttc no 1, Im a nurse, had a m/c @ the start of march and am desperatly tryin to get pregnant again, am hoping, you girls will have some advice!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hi Boo, and welcome!! Sorry to hear about your m/c hun, I hope that you get your sticky bean really soon!!


----------



## Csunshine013

welcome Boo87 so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Lots of dust and we are all after the same thing :bfp:


----------



## Erinnae

Hi Boo Im recently new too:) 
Thanks for the help with lilypie, Brit! I used the latter possible test date if it doesnt match up:) I guess worst case is that I start:) Boo- what stage are you in the month?


----------



## boo87

ah thankyou conswayla, im glad someone replied...im not great on computers!


----------



## Csunshine013

Cazd glad your taking a relaxed approach to ttc this month :rofl:

I am driving myself stark raving mad, mad I tell you!!!!:rofl:

I take my temps and they look like a zipper, I check my cm and I can't tell one creamy from a watery :rofl:

I tell you I just want a :bfp: so I can relax and not obsess :hissy:


----------



## Buds

welcome new girlies...hope you get your bfp's soon!


----------



## boo87

hello all.....im due on sunday!and its gonna come...not feeling it this month.when i was preganant last time i had symptoms straight away


----------



## samzi

welcome to the new ladies :hugs:


----------



## Erinnae

Thanks- this is such a welcoming group and you all actually respond:)


----------



## Erinnae

ok i must be an idiot though I tried to pu tmy lilypie on my page and it isnt working:) Help someone:)


----------



## boo87

hello all....im due on sunday and its gonna happen, no im not pregnant whwn i was i had symptoms straight away, nothing at the mo..but never know now cos think im looking for them all the time,soooooo stressful need to chill


----------



## samzi

try not to stress yourself, it doesnt help :hugs: and remember every pregnancy is different


----------



## Erinnae

I think Im going to wait until Sunday to test- we should try together!


----------



## boo87

trying not to, but hard...can anyone help....i tested over three days this month days 14,15 and 16 of my cycle no ovulation, can anyone give any tips on how else to test, the temp thing doesnt seem to work for me!


----------



## samzi

how long are your cycles?


----------



## Conswayla M

Boo- I didn't know I was pregnant with DS until I tested 6 days after af was late. All pregnancies are different, so you could def be in this month!!

Erinnae-You may have used the html code instead of the bb code. The bb code will give you the pic right on your sig. Make a ticker again and look for the bb code and that should work for ya!


----------



## boo87

28 days.


----------



## Erinnae

by testing, you mean ovulation tests? And do you chart your temp the whole month? Just curious what part of it isnt helpful? I had the same kind of craziness with ovulation this month- I had ovulation spotting- the first time in my life and dont know if that meant I ovulated then or not- then I got sick and got 102 temp so I dont know exactly when I ovulated:) frustrating isnt it???? Do you feel like you ovulated

Thanks for the help Conswayla!:)


----------



## boo87

:sad1:my temp seems to be all over the place all the time there is no happy medium..when i have got a + ov test in the past my temp wasnt the highest it had been! might start charting my temp again nx month. dont think i ovulated some people say they get a 'crampy'feeling in their stomachs etc, but i dont get any symptoms for ov :cry:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hi Boo Hun! I have never in my life felt OV cramps until this year! I got pg with DS in 1999 and never felt a dang thing except AF coming! Don't count yourself out! Erin, you too hun! OV kits should be used as a guide. They don't mean you definitely will O on time or at all but it is the signal that your body is telling your ovary to let it rip LMAO... Not like a fart, like an egg lol... Whether or not your ovary does what it is told is up to your ovary lol. Temping is the most accurate way of telling if O happened without CD19 blood tests... Fever would mess things up. I have some weirdo temps from DH laying on me and sleeping and making me hot then this am I was out of the blanket with the fan on and got a low temp... Its a rough ride, but I would start charting cervical mucous, cervical position, temps, opks (if they never show + it doesn't mean squat) everything you can to get a full clear picture of what is going on. This is my first month, so I am NOT any kind of expert but the other girls on here rock and know how to do all that stuff! Hope you guys get your lucky BFP's!! Baby Dust!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

OK :rofl: For you guys that know me, I have made an adjustment to FF. Check out my chart and symptom #15 LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

iwantbebebad said:


> OK :rofl: For you guys that know me, I have made an adjustment to FF. Check out my chart and symptom #15 LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO

My fav
#15 Dry Ass Nose :rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

Hi Boo!! Sorry about your mc, good luck with ttc!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Any word Rae? Has DH come home yet?? ooohhh I can't wait to hear! Good luck hun!


----------



## RaeEW89

Nope hunny, at work till 10:30-10:45 we shall see what happens!!


----------



## Premomt

Hello new ppl! Glad to have youy!good luck!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well Rae I am really excited for you! That is just in a couple hours!! I will be in bed, but I can't wait to check first thing.. I have my fingers x'd for you and very best of luck for a miraculous moment with DH and a BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## Erinnae

Good morning ladies!!!

Well i decided to test cause at either ovulation day, Im either 12 or 14 dpo, but with a Digi, I got a :bfn: .
Im cool with it though, IM just ready for :witch: to come so we can get on with it:) Maybe we can have a anniversary baby:)

Keep me posted all you testers!!! Here's to :bfp:!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Aww Erin, sorry for the BFN... If you don't get AF test again in couple days! Digi's take a lot more HCG's to register! You might try a non-digi dollar store test or something... I have read that a dollar store test is 25ml but it consistently picks up 7-12 and higher. That is pretty good. A lot of girls like them... Best of luck! Why don't you start a journal so we can read all about you!!!


----------



## Premomt

Have you seen my ff chart today? my temp took a nose dive off a cliff! :rofl: so af should be right around the corner. :roll: I really hope this headache doesn't last too long...


----------



## Buds

Sorry to hear about the nose dive premomt! Hope its not the :witch: and that your headache gets better soon!


----------



## Conswayla M

Erinnae~ Sorry about the bfn, but it could still be too early, test again in a day or 2 if you still don't see af :hugs:


Premomt~ Sorry about the temp drop, is AF due right away? I know you have short cycles. Well it ain't over until af shows her face.

My :witch: is due tomorrow. No symptoms other then PMS so I know she is coming. Anyone else testing or have any good symptoms? Common Team LoveBumps, let's get some :bfp:'s!!


----------



## Premomt

Due tomorrow Conswalya. At least I won't wast my time and energy testing and getting a BFN!
And thank god my headache is gone, Ibuprophen to the rescue!


----------



## Conswayla M

That's too bad, stupid temps. But at least it prepares you for whats coming instead of wondering and wondering. I guess it isn't 100% certain that it means AF.


----------



## gumb69

premont- sorry about the dive, but like conswayla said it could be anything and not AF.

x


----------



## Conswayla M

How is everyone doing? I thought there was a few af's due today...or soon. Whats the verdict?


----------



## Erinnae

No AF yet for me?? temp still high- boobs achy with shooting pains, still peeing a lot, but dont forget that BFN this am. I just want AF to arrive!!!! I just need a fresh start:0


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good morning folks, well I've hit the 1ww - yeay! I discovered on a website that if we were successful this month then implantation would likely be today, which I thought was interesting. Ooh and I've also located the hpts in my local store, which is a handy thing to know. I was so tempted to buy one after how long it took me to find the blinkin' things but then thought better of it. 

Hey Erinnae, you mustn't want AF to arrive. PMA - wait until she's late and then test again. I hope she stays away for you so you can get that bfp. And for you Premomt. Well, I have my fingers crossed for all of us!!

Rae - have you poas yet?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Brit congratulations! I can't wait! I was right with you going into 1ww but FF redid my O date to the next day so I am one day behind LMAO. I had to do 6DPO twice and IT SUCKED!! Hey girls so so excited. Temps are cookin good. DH woke me up 45 min early and I wanted to use the temp adjuster so so bad LMAO. I didn't. Every temp on there is actual. The adjuster was making things worse. So some were early, some were late. I still see the OV curve though! That is ALL that matters. Well it matters that I didn't BD on or the day before the new O :hissy: But O is spectuacular fantastic!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Bummer about doing 6 DPO again - the wait is long enough without doing days again. Well, as my cycles are 1 day longer than yours then at least we're together when we expect af right?


----------



## iwantbebebad

NO lol... I am a 31 day cycle too. It is weird because the ticker counts AF as CD31 and FF counts day 31 as day 31 and AF as new CD1. (I just said the same thing and I didn't mean to. It is too damn early to think about calendar days... You know what I mean LMAO!) It is confusing. Basically I have a little "pattern" with 8 31 day cycles in a year so I go off of that. I need FF for a couple months to get it all straight. My AF is due on June 6 or CD31. CD1 for me would be June 7. No, that is wrong too.... I CAN'T THINK, NEED COFFE...I have so many problems with the doggon ticker!! I can't believe we have the same cycles! (I hope I do) SOOOO... That means that I will get AF the day after you and we will be cycle buddies next cycle. That is really awesome! You are a dear. I hope this was your lucky cycle!! LOL. I am happy you are in 2ww! I will be there tomorrow. When are you going to test or are you waiting for AF day??? Fingers X'd!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok, FF says I am due June 7th which is CD32 if my LP is 14 days. From there I don't know. I must wait. LMAO LMAO...


----------



## BritAcrossSea

My AF is due on 5 June but I'm actually gonna wait until 8 June - well, at least I'd like to that is, if af hasn't shown by then. I've got my fingers crossed. I did almost buy a test yesterday so that I had it waiting but then thought better not 'cos I would have probably tested this weekend :roll:. TBH, I know I'm only 7 dpo but I don't have a single symptom, although that's not gonna keep me down 'cos we bd plenty around O day so I'm gonna keep optimistic until AF does/doesn't arrive.


----------



## Conswayla M

Erinnae, you still have another day or 2 until AF comes? You could still get that bfp hun!! The hcg may not be strong enough if you have a little bean in there!

Brit, welcome to the 1ww!!! Yes, implantation could be happening right now!! How exciting

Sarah, I knew your temp would come back up!! Oooh, your chart is looking fantastic!! I can't wait to see then next temp...hahahaha I always want more.

Temp was supposed to drop today, and af is supposed to come today. But tep was still high...and no sign of AF yet. I have the explanations about it in my journal. I think something is messed up, but that's okay!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies boy have you all been busy chatting.

Premomt so sorry she got you, like you said though it's better to know than waste test and not know.

Conswayla, wantabebebad, buds, camzi how are you all doing? I'm sorry if I missed anyone there are a few new ladies that I'm not good with names yet sorry.

I was off yesterday as had an awful headache and very sick to my tummy. I had to go to the er to get relief!:hissy: I usually only get migraines right before or during my period so hopefully the witch stays at bay and this was just too early for my body to recognize it's pg fxd!


----------



## RaeEW89

So I tested and I got a.............:bfp:. Oh yeah, I cant even believe it!


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Rae!!! So happy for you heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## RaeEW89

Thank you, I cant believe it, I really just thought AF was gonna be late. Good luck to you!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Conswayla M

CONGRATS RAE!!!
That is very exciting, I am so happy for you!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Wow, congratulations Rae - that's fabulous news :wohoo:


----------



## RaeEW89

Thank you girly's, Im expecting to see some BFP's from the rest of you soon!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I know what you mean about AF. Even when she doesn't come we think she's just around the corner. I am feeling better today, but I don't have any symptoms though. With my last pregnancy I had the sore bb's but I can't remember when that started either. ARGH!!!!

Good luck and now you can start your 1st trimester!! 
:yipee::yipee:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh well you can test soon!! Good luck, and thank you


----------



## Csunshine013

I am only 10DPO so don't know what I will do?


----------



## RaeEW89

Are you going to wait till AF is due b4 testing?


----------



## Csunshine013

I probably will just cause I don't want to waste a test. I have a huge poas addiction when I am look for a +opk so I need to stay away from the sticks. :rofl: I will see what Monday brings as then I will be very close and if no sign of :witch: then I might test. :muaha: I don't know ARGH!!!! I hate not knowing, but don't want to see :bfn: either.


----------



## RaeEW89

I know how you feel, thats why I waited til AF was officially late, and even then OH had to get me going. Def is a good idea to wait a couple more days, so the homones can build up Fx'd you get ur :bfp:!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes, I agree, a good idea to wait until AF is late so you don't risk seeing a bfn. Its so hard to see those month after month! Hope you can hold out Sunshine!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Rae and Conswayla I don't think I will have a problem holding out we have a big weekend ahead of us. DD has a soccer game sat and we are starting to rip out my upstairs bathroom so I can get a new one! :wohoo:

This is just part of our remodeling, I also get a new kitchen so I won't be doing any :dishes: after I get my new washer! I think this will defo keep my mind off testing. :rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh lucky I lead such a boring uneventful life that all I could think about was poas. Being busy will def help.


----------



## Csunshine013

Your life is defo gonna change once that baby pops out. :rofl::bike::crib::friends::serenade::boat::football::brush::hangwashing: all you have to look forward to. :rofl:

Your life will never be dull again! :rofl:


----------



## Buds

WOW Rae!! Congratulations!!! How exciting!!! :wohoo:
You must be so thrilled. I want a run down of all your symptoms now please?

I knew one of us had to get one soon...hope we get some more rolling in over the next week.

As for me, have had some spotting since yesterday. Am 11 dpo, so have a bit more time til af. Have slightly sore bb's but nothing else :-( Desperately want to test and get a :bfp: or otherwise to have the :witch: show up so that we can get on with it again. Plus its Friday night and I really want a glass of wine :drunk:. Hate saying no when I know it could all be for nothing!!!

Anyway here's to Rae and her brilliant news! :dance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes Rae what were your symptoms? All must share. :rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

I know Im gonna be soo busy it'll be amazing!


My symptoms-

1dpo-Headache
2dpo-Headache, feeling wet down there.
3dpo-Headache, feeling extra wet down below, light cramping on lower left side.
4dpo- Headache, wetness, cramping still on lower left side, tiny spot of blood/cm when I wiped.
5dpo- Headache, still very wet, what feels like tapping in lower tummy, gassy, constipated, peeing constantly(last count 22 times), runny but still stuffy nose.
6dpo- Little headache, peeing a lot, runny nose, constipated, gassy, slight(very slight) cramps in lower tummy.
7dpo- Tiny headache, very gassy, peeing a lot, whitish/clear cm, very light cramps in lower tummy, BIG blue veins on bb's.
8dpo- More whitish/clearish cm(quite a bit, havent dried up for AF) cramping in lower tummy still, very noticable veins on bb's, new little spider veins on bb's, and bb's kinda achey(idk how to explain it).
9dpo- Still very wet down below, huge dark blue veins on bb's, very gassy, constipated, bb's sore.
10dpo-Constipated, gassy, still very wet down below, very sore bb's, dark blue veins and spider veins on bb's
11dpo-Constipated, gassy, still wet down there, sore bb's, big dark veins and new spider veins on bb's, headache.
12dpo-headache, nausea(dont know if related drank large amounts of coffee w/o eating), wet down there still(should have dried up, due AF in 3 days), gassy, achey back.
13dpo-little headach, very wet down below still, gassy, achey back, peeing a lot, slight cramping in lower tummy, bb's sore SUPER veiny.
14dpo-wet down below(lotiony cm), peeing a lot, constipated(TMI sorry), bb's still veiny and sore.
15dpo(day AF due)- Bad cramps after orgasm:blush:(sorry), wet down low(still lotiony cm), constipated gassy, bb's same as b4, peeing more, headache.


----------



## Chick+2

Congratulations Rae!!! 

Now we just need to start a Belly buddies group!


----------



## iwantbebebad

CONGRATULATIONS RAE HUNNY!!! I KNEW YOU DID IT!!!!! I was wondering where you wandered off to LMAO... I was like SHE DID IT!!!! GO Team LuvBumps!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks for all the symptoms, now we will all have them next month if this isn't our month :rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

I hope more join us who got our :bfp:'s. I know I dissapeared yesterday cuz I didnt wanna say anything till my line was a a big fat positive, it ws kinda a maybe till this morning. lol. How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow, that is a lot of symptoms!!! 
But great perfect ones!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Great symptoms, I don't think about all of those that I get from 10dpo let alone the ones from 1dpo :rofl: maybe that's my problem? :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Crailly--- I checked out your beautiful chart!! oooohhhhhh weeeeeee! You dipped on the same day I did! Mine lasted an extra day though because my egg was having "commitment" issues. LMAO. I think they are resolved now one way or another. We will know soon! I cannot wait for your BFP! Any symptoms so far???


----------



## Conswayla M

Your egg was having commitment issues....:rofl: poor eggy. I think it was just getting nice and comfy and it took 2 days for that to happen. Probably finding the perfect spot to sit!


----------



## RaeEW89

Haha lol commitment issues? I love it.


----------



## Erinnae

That is so awesome Rae!!!!
I am so happy for you! !!!!!!!! still waiting on this end. IM late if I go with my first ovulation date but due tomorrow if I go with the second. Very crampy today- I just knew everytime I went to the bathroom, that I was going to start. BUT guess what :bfn:!!!!!!

I just need to know:)


----------



## RaeEW89

I was almost positive AF was gonna start cuz of the cramps then it didnt come, so maybe this is a good sign for you!! Oh please I hope so fx'd for you!!


----------



## Erinnae

I guess I just dont understand the negative tests! I dont get cramps with AF so this is so odd! But you know it could all be mental too- but cramps arent....hmm... look at me, Im going crazy


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh yes I understand(I stood in the mirror looking at my bb's forever trying to decide if those veins were new or if they were already there and I hadnt noticed them). Hormones def vary it takes a while for them to build up. So if AF doesnt show tomorrow test the day after that!:hug: and :dust:, hopefully you'll get a :bfp:!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It's great to see those symptoms along with a bfp. It definitely adds encouragement. The only maybe symptom I have is that I have a fair amount of cm (but it's quite thick and guey). I do hope there's more bfps in this thread.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Buds said:


> Plus its Friday night and I really want a glass of wine :drunk:. Hate saying no when I know it could all be for nothing!!!

It's funny this, I'm off my wine at the moment (and I'm usually a right wino - well I'm no raging alcoholic but my DH is part Sicilian so as you can imagine red wine is kind of a must in our house) but ever since ov I just haven't really been into drinking. I'm sure it's because deep down I'm thinking better not just in case. Are a lot of you girls like this?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeah I didn't take my crazy pill last night.... LMAO LMAO I just felt "weird" about taking it... I am hoping for you Brit... You are such a sweetie...

Buds! Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you doing? HAHA well come in a week or so, some of us including me will be back on the booze LMAO
ALL I WANT IS MY CRAZY PILL!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I broke down and bought a new computer as my other one crapped out on me! I couldn't be without my bnb ladies for another weekend:rofl: 

I had a defo temp drop but don't know how much as both times were off and I had been sick the night before Fridays temp I have been having cramps this morning, but they felt more like needing to poo instead of af cramps fxd

How are all my ladies with team love bumbs?


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine, I wouldn't worry, your temp is still above your pre o temps, so it is probably fine. 
Erinnae, you could still get your bfp hun. Test tomorrow. Rae is right, the cramping with AF was a sure sign for me when I was preggo with DS.

Oh, :witch: got me, but I was expecting it....I will continue to check on you lovely ladies!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies! Brit I had all those symptoms and I though maybe I was pregnant, but then on Memorial day(This last Monday) I didnt wanna drink, but baby sis convinced me to, well even with my incredible tolerance for alcohol I threw up(sorry) but it is so true that ur alcohol tolerance can go down. Your body could be warning you that its a bad idea to drink.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla - sorry to hear about AF, I suppose at least you were expecting her to arrive - still its all very disappointing.

Oooh thanks Rae, not that I need much encouragement to get excited but hearing about the alcohol intolerance is wonderful. I am positive that it's all in my head but anyway it doesn't hurt to get excited. Can you tell I'm new to all of this?


----------



## RaeEW89

Trust me everything is a symptom to me, Im sure some things had nothing to do with actually being pregnant, but I got excited and looked at everything.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Symptom spotting has been fun but also a tad frustrating. Since about 4dpo I've been checking for any possible implantation spotting, which I haven't had - but then I have heard that you don't always get it. There are so many different symptoms though, how do you know what are related to pregnancy? 

So what's the next step for you? I don't have much clue about pregnancies and babies, hence why I joined this site but I suppose you have to go to the drs to get an official test done by them do you?


----------



## cazd

HOLY COW !!!!

Rae - CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I haven't been online so much and I missed it.... What fabulous news !!!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

I've stayed off the alcohol since we started TTC in January. When AF hits full flow I do treat myself to some red wine.
I'm on alcohol-free lager at the moment - rather caloriesome but relaxing all the same.

Testing tomorrow ladies!!!! 2 days early but what the heck!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good luck Cazd. I'll have positive thoughts and my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies I think I'm out as went to check cm and had pink in it.:cry:

I've had some cramping today as well so still testing on Monday if she stays away, but with a cheapo dollar store one :rofl:

Good luck cadz:muaha: can't wait to hear!

Conswayla so sorry she got you now you can give it a proper try this month :happydance:


----------



## samzi

grats rae :happydance:


----------



## RaeEW89

:cry:Well I dont know if any of you ladies saw my post from earlier today, but I started bleeding really bad and having horrible cramps, went into Dr and Im really sad to say beany didnt take.:cry: Back to ttc for me


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae, I am so sorry to hear that! You have my deepest sympathy :hugs:


----------



## samzi

oh hun i am so sorry :( here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ahh, it really sucks, I didnt get to enjoy being pregnant. I barely started and I know that he/she wasnt healthy so this was best, but its so not fair:cry:, but shall keep trying. Thank you all!


----------



## samzi

I know its not fair hun :hugs: it will get better in time, promise


----------



## jaccib

SOOOOO Sorry Rae.......I only popped in this morning to see whats going on...really must catch up and read through!!!

Well :witch: got me 5 days early....:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


Back to the drawing board for us again!!!

Hey Ho.......


Hope we can all get these elusive :bfp:'s soon.

:hug:

I'm off to lie out in the sun and plan my method of attack for this month!!!!!!:rofl:

Jacci.xx


----------



## RaeEW89

Ah Im sorry, yep hopefully this month will be better!


----------



## cazd

oh rae xxxxx :hugs: you poor thing. its just devastating. 
to get that bfp and lose it so quickly.... :cry:

my test was neg this morning so i'm just waiting on the :witch:

really hope your body gets back on track asap so you can try again next time xxxxxxx


----------



## Buds

So sorry Rae - how horrible for you! :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Eugh - AFS on her way... I can feel it :hissy:


----------



## samzi

nooo! :hissy: :hugs:


----------



## Erinnae

Rae- I am SO sorry! Just know that GOd has a bigger and better plan:) I will be moving on with ya sister- cause :witch: got me yesterday- Do I am on CD2 as well. It will happen for us!


----------



## Erinnae

Conswayla and Rae- We are all CD 2 so here we go again with a fresh new start!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh no, all these bloomin' :witch:es that have appeared! Erinae - loving the positive thinking.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so ladies I am thinkin I am out! I am spotting pink now with no cm. She is really early though, 3 days! Does this mean my cycles are getting shorter? Last time it appeared early as well. I hope not I was like clock work before at 28 days.

So sorry to hear your news Rea. Here's hopin you get your sticky one soon!
:hugs:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Love you gals... Rae, sweetheart please PM me anytime.. I have been through what you have before.. The body tries so hard to make things perfect. It makes decisions for us that are heart wrenching. I believe in your body to do this and I hope that this new cycle will be the lucky one. It truly is miraculous, there is no doubt. I miss everyone and will check journals first thing in the morning... PMA and :hug: to my sweet girls...


----------



## RaeEW89

Well thank you hun, Im just really bothered as this is my 2nd mc(1st last Feb at 11+2) but I talked to dr after getting some advice and he doesnt think anything is actually wrong just genetic problems etc with the lil' ones.

I know isnt it nice we are all pretty close together in our cycles, hope we see some BFP's!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It's good that you got to speak to a dr about it, at least that will go someway in keeping stress at bay. 

Who's next to test? Buds when are you testing?


----------



## Buds

BritAcrossSea said:


> It's good that you got to speak to a dr about it, at least that will go someway in keeping stress at bay.
> 
> Who's next to test? Buds when are you testing?

I tested on Saturday :bfn:
I am now into my 5th day of nasty brown spotting and am stressing as to the cause (low progesterone???). Had 6 days of it last month but not as bad as this. I finished bcp in early April so it could be something to do with that. But brown surely means old blood, and to my mind my uterus can't be a nice place for a little eggy to want to implant into unless its fresh and juicy with good blood. Any ideas ladies?? (I also felt that I was somewhat lacking on the ewcm front around ov...is that low progesterone too?).

Sorry, have rambled on...

Good luck to all you girls yet to test. I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!!

p.s. hope Claire is ok!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry about the bfn. As to the low progesterone, I wouldn't know how to check if this was the case apart from going to see a dr. I know coming off bcp can mess up the system big time so it could be just this that's the cause. Other than that, for piece of mind could you go to see your dr?


----------



## cazd

I get brown spotting before AFs due so hopefully its normal !


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies, I'm truly not sure what my bodies doing. I had some spotting and then nothing since yesterday. I did break down and test on Saturday during the afternoon and bfn. My temp also went down a bit more today as well. I am expecting the witch to arrive by Wednesday and then the cycle begins again :rofl: I hate repitition!!! :rofl:

How is everybody else doing? Hoping to see some :bfp:'s!


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae~ I am so sorry hun :hugs: I wish I could give you a real hug, my heart goes out to you. That is so sad. I hope that you get your next bfp real soon hun, and that it sticks. Thinking about you.

Sorry Sunshine, I hope she does stay away from you!! Test again soon. This spotting is really confusing. 

Jaccib~ Sorry :witch: got you, is it really AF? Early could be implantation.

Erinnae~ Sorry about the :witch: too....boy she is getting everyone!!

Buds~ Thats too bad about the spotting, I would test again, and if not, there are some things you can take for long spotting before AF.


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Rae~ I am so sorry hun :hugs: I wish I could give you a real hug, my heart goes out to you. That is so sad. I hope that you get your next bfp real soon hun, and that it sticks. Thinking about you.
> 
> Sorry Sunshine, I hope she does stay away from you!! Test again soon. This spotting is really confusing.
> 
> Jaccib~ Sorry :witch: got you, is it really AF? Early could be implantation.
> 
> Erinnae~ Sorry about the :witch: too....boy she is getting everyone!!
> 
> Buds~ Thats too bad about the spotting, I would test again, and if not, there are some things you can take for long spotting before AF.

Thanks Conswayla I plan on testing on Wednesday again if she doesn't come.

Tell me about it she has gotten a bunch! She really must be on rampage this month :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Ya, I am not happy with this :witch: she needs to smarten up and leave us all alone!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I know exactly what you mean!

How is your dh feeling this month? I hope good. His back should be properly healing so you can take care of business this month. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

DH is doing a bit better. Still another 2 months until he is can work, or do much more with lifting and stuff. We talked last night and he still thinks we should wait. I mean were not really waiting....just not trying and timing things. Not liked that has really worked well for us in the past with his pain. We rarely timed it well. We are SHIG as Samzi calls it (See How It Goes)


----------



## samzi

:D

hey ladies


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Samzi good to hear from you!

Yes Conswayla that sounds like a plan, (SHIG) :rofl: Now you dh might be able to enjoy it and not be in so much pain.:rofl: I bet the SHIG will be much more fun!


----------



## samzi

ok so it appears :witch: is here. shes early?! shes never early! my god im in shock lol.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Gosh Samzi.. What CD are you on??? I had that last month. A 25 day cycle. Unheard of! I don't know... Hope you are ok hun. Are you spotting or bleeding?

Conswayla- SHIG works!!! Trust me!!! But you need to BD constantly to make SHIG effective!! LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## samzi

im on cd27. i was always a 30/31d cycle girl after coming off the pill and then last month i didnt get :witch: till cd36

oh and im not spotting it was proper flow but only when wipe, sorry for TMI im sure as the night goes on it will turn into proper stuff! im all prepared anyway :lol:


----------



## Buds

I am sure we all feel the same...but isn't this time of the month just shit!!!

I feel it more now cos I know its not just me...I feel it for everyone else too!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Samzi, yes that is odd. Are you cramping at all? I am a 31 day cycle too. When I got that weird AF last month I wondered... I will never know now. I hope you feel better hun...

Buds, hi there! You are so sweet. I am sorry about AF hun... How are you feeling overall?


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry about :witch: Samzi, I know you weren't really trying this month. But a 27 day cycle is normal, and better then 36. So maybe your body just needed that holiday break to get back on track!!


----------



## Erinnae

ok so here's my opinion: This time of the cycle is WAY worse than the TTW! I hate waiting to try! grr
Patience.


----------



## Conswayla M

Yup, this part sucks too! The whole thing sucks. But right now, we have the :witch: and she makes us emotional...impatient and cranky (well for me anyway) so it makes it worse!


----------



## Csunshine013

Totally agree that the witch is harder than the tww, but she still hasn't got me proper yet? So don't know what's going on I did check my cm and had some brown cm, but nothing coming out? If you know what I mean? I have decided to test again tom morning if she doesn't show tonight!


----------



## Conswayla M

Brown blood is old blood, so that is def not af yet. It may be implantation since it is before your period is due. If you don't see her in the next day or so, test!


----------



## Erinnae

You know sunshine- if it has been brown this long and you are early- there could still be a good chance that you are.


----------



## iwantbebebad

oohhhh Sunshine! That would be so cool! Yes :test: tomorrow and report back immediately!! Fingers X'd! Yes Conswayla is right, brown is old from last cycle and not needing a tampon or pad is "spotting" not AF! Good luck hun!

Erinnae- Beautiful family hun! Best of luck for you this cycle! I have my eye on you!!

Conswayla-Help with my box please LMAO LMOA LMAO


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I have my fingers crossed for you Sunshine. Good luck. 

OK, so I'm 11 dpo. I think my boobs are finally getting a big fuller, which they normally do before AF. Have had slight cramping this morning in lower abdomen but tbh I could just need the toilet :blush: - I'm unsure. I'm just hoping that AF stays away. :grr: 

As for waiting to ov - that is definitely the worst! It just takes such a long time to get there so understand completely your frustration for those that are at that point.


----------



## samzi

goodluck!

well i have p pains even tho shes not properly started AND a stomach bug of some sort. Feel totally uck. needless to say im off work.


----------



## cazd

Yup - I'm on witch watch too :rofl:

I hate having to keep checking - but I'm sure she'll hit today !

Howd you get on Sunshine?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've just had some brown cm and now feel really bloated, so presumably that pesky AF is on her way - bummer.


----------



## samzi

ugh, ladies, i feel so so rubbish! :cry:

:witch: appears to have stopped, but because of this stomach bug, i have stomach ache, i have a headache, back hurts a little, feel SICK, cant go to the loo!

i hate my body sometimes! :hissy:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blimey, you need some serious TLC! AND chocolate..... Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Conswayla M

Samzi that is too bad that you are having a rough go! I hope you feel better soon.

Erinnae, what a wonderful pic! A beautiful family you have.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## samzi

thanks con :hugs:

af has deff stopped. whats with that? 

feeling really tired and sick right now, just had a lil nap but think i need another :lol:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Does anybody have really light brown cm before AF starts? I'm clinging onto the hope that maybe it's implantation as it says this can occur between roughly 6-12dpo - and I'm 11dpo! I dunno.... I've googled light brown cm and I got:

* implantation bleeding 
* chemical m/c
* ? af

I might just be clutching at straws but I suppose I'd rather stay positive - I'm not gonna be defeated until AF arrives full flow!!!!


----------



## samzi

I usually get it before AF.

Didnt get it this time though, just straight onto her, but only on wiping and now nothing.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I have started to spot again and my temp took another drop today.

Cazd what's happening any sign of the witch, she kinda sneaked up on me no warnings or anything.

Brit were are you at?

Conswayla, Samzi how are you today?

Erinae nice family pic!

iwantabebe sorry to not have any good news for you I need to hear someone in our thread got their bfp!


----------



## Conswayla M

Brit~ Brown spotting before AF is very normal, but could also mean implantation. I would wait another day or so and see if it goes away or not and then test.

Samzi~ Wasn't your cycle like this last month too? It came and went and came and went? That has to be frustrating, oh it will be nice to be preggo soon, and not have to worry about the stupid :witch: 

Sunshine~ Sorry about the temp drop, that sucks...and the spotting too. Lets see what the next little while brings.

Oh, I am doing okay I guess. CD 4.....nothing exciting except for my moods....they are exciting, you never know what you are going to get! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

yeah it did, but it came and went when i was late and it was more spotting on and off and then the cowbag, not early. im NEVER early :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:


----------



## samzi

oooohhh i hate her :hissy:

now this is so random, BUT, im going to do an ic at the weekend if she's still disappeared. good idea or not ladies? :blush:


----------



## Conswayla M

If she goes away all together then I would do it. But if she keeps coming and going like this, I would leave it.


----------



## Csunshine013

I would agree with what Conswayla says about if she stays away.
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

still no sign of her returning, and sorry for tmi but i was dry before, and now its getting a bit moist in there, and it isnt blood, i just checked :blush: got cramps, so will see what happens.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Samzi- I LOVE your shig graphics lmao.. Conswayla is obsessed with that LMAO LMAO... I am not going to let Conswayla shig. I am going to bug her about BD every day until I feel good that there is no more egg. Then I will make her get one more for the road LMAO LMAO This is exciting! Cramps and no Flo!!! Hey what is your cp??? Just curious.. (well i saw you were digging so I thought I'd ask) LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## samzi

no idea, last time i tried to find it i failed miserably :rofl: so i dont try anymore.


----------



## iwantbebebad

That is really good!! If it is high it is better! I couldn't find mine this am but now it is right there. That scares me a little but I noticed it goes up and down throughout the day... :rofl: Ok.. I waited ten seconds. Update :rofl: Still cramping? Still no sign? LMAO...


----------



## samzi

cramping slightly yeah, but no sign of her being back!


----------



## gumb69

what cd are you on now?
i hope she stays away. xxxxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I am thinking this could be good Samzi......


----------



## samzi

cd28 now gumb.

con..hush :lol: will see how it goes! will make sure im still prepared for her coming back.


----------



## Conswayla M

Well she did do that last month didn't she?! I hate the :witch: she does that to me at the end, around CD 5-8, she is there and then gone constantly.


----------



## Erinnae

Samzi- I think this could be a really good sign! I know we need to not talk about it- lets look toward the positive:)
Thanks to everyone about the fam pic:) This was at Thanksgiving= so everyone is a little older:)

I'd like to add another little one to the picture though!!!:)

So do we have any testers, huh???? It is about time to be seeing some results! 
Do you all use ovulation tests?? Ive never used them!
So uh I really want this to be the month for me:)


----------



## samzi

yeah she did it last month ,but last month it started with spotting then turned to AF, this time it just started with proper af no spotting lol


----------



## samzi

i almost cried cos i can smell fish and chips from the chippy downstairs, but i cant have any food cos of this bug. no fair! :Lol


----------



## cazd

mmmmmm - chippy wips !

Well I'm all peed off 'cos the :witch: still isn't here.
I did a test this morning but neg - not surprising really since my temps are down. grrrrr

tick tock...


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so ladies I still haven't started and the spotting has completely stopped. My temp went down again so she should be here! ARGH!!!!!

I just want her to show so I can get on with this cycle! The sooner she gets here the sooner I get to BD and my DH hasn't had any in almost two weeks as he made me mad last week and then I was spotting on Sat and Sun. :rofl: Will want to replenish his stock very soon, maybe a trip to the shower. :rofl:

Cadz know what you mean about wishin she was here already!!!

Conswayla, Samzi, and Erinae how are you today? Hope I didn't miss anybody but if I did sorry. Hope all is well.


----------



## samzi

im not bad. still a bit ugh but better than i was. having cramping on and off today but still no :witch: returning just the odd bit of brown now and again after being on the loo.

how r u?


----------



## Conswayla M

That sucks that AF hasn't come cazd and you have got another bfn. Hey, it could that you O'd later then FF says. So you never know what could happen.

Sunshine, you never know what could happen. Fx'd that she stays away! Have you tested recently?

Samzi, that damn :witch: is very cruel to you. I hope it doesn't last long....or stops all together!


----------



## Csunshine013

I was going to test this morning, but was so tired that I actually forgot. :rofl: I just went to the loo and since I put a tampon in this morning just in case. Don't want any accidents while at work it had some brownish stuff on it, but not the red I usually see on the day I am supposed to start. I will wait until this weekend if :witch: isn't full on by then I will test again. I do honestly think she is on her way, only wish she would hurry along!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So I crumbled today and went and bought a pregnancy test (actually I bought a 2 pack) but I haven't done a test yet. I've had a little bit more spotting today - not enough to warrant a tampon but I'll see what I have tomorrow morning and if still the same then that's it, I'm gonna poas! 

Sunshine how about you. Are you gonna test or just ride with it to see what happens?


----------



## samzi

oooh goodluck!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm gonna test more for piece of mind 'cos this spotting business is so unusual - normally I have full force red flow (eww).

How long was it that af showed for you before she disappeared?


----------



## samzi

Not sure, cos i wasnt expecting her yet. but the flow didnt last, i just noticed blood after going to the loo and since ive had nothing/slight brown discharge. so it must have only been a few hours? no idea really!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

And could this not have been implantation bleeding? Seems so odd to last only a few hours? Ooooh, f'xed that it is!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I think if I can remember to test tom morning I will, but if the she is here I wont. I have a late night tonight so might not remember. :rofl: I have no other symptoms of her showing, ie cramps, boobs sore, and I am very mellow at the moment.:rofl: I have one symptom of here, bloating. LOL She will make me fat and mean sometimes! I almost always have cramps though. So still up for discussion. :rofl:


----------



## samzi

Its possible, that and other things ive been feeling recently. but not thinking about that yet..


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well I suppose it is better to wait if you can. 

Me on the other hand, I think I just wanna poas :blush:. Sunshine, I don't have any symptoms either. I feel generally tired (but then, I often can be a tired person), I pee a lot (but then, I always pee little and often), I feel bloated (but have experienced this for a long time and often have to take Deflatine - although have not taken it since ttc 'cos I wasn't sure about it). I normally get bigger boobs near AF but nope I don't even have this.... Weird. I did get a bit of an itchy boob earlier but this was literally for 5 mins so don't really think this counts :rofl:.


----------



## samzi

you two better test on my behalf :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well, as long as AF hasn't arrived tomorrow AM then that is what I shall do :D


----------



## samzi

ooh how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

I might just have to run home and test just for you :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:D

doooooooooooo it! :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I know you're kidding but do you test any time of day? I got my tests at lunchtme but held off 'cos it said to wait for AM pee.


----------



## samzi

they say FMU is best because of it being more concentrated.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm defo gonna wait. TBH, I don't think I do enough pee at any one time unless it's first thing in the morning :dohh:.


----------



## Csunshine013

The last time I got a BFP I tested at about 6pm, but then again I had a big time feeling. :rofl: I am just kidding as I need all the $ I can make atm. :rofl: I have this really bad poas addiction and those sticks cost $ :rofl:

It says on the box to us FMU, but to totally honest if the test is a good one then your hcg should show up. I have only bought the cheap dollar store ones this month though so should probably wait til FMU. They say 25MIL I think that's the acronym. I shall let you know if she stays away tomorrow.


----------



## samzi

tmi but do you poas directly, or use a dippy pot? :blush:

i used to do the former but now i do the latter - much easier!


----------



## Csunshine013

I used the the direct method prior, but have been using the dropper lately. :rofl: I would prefer to pee directly if I could. Less hassel and less mess. I have had to resort to keeping a bowl under the bathroom sink to pee into. :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I was thinking about just peeing on the stick. I've got clearblue tests (not the digital ones) that the end turns pink if there's enough pee on them.


----------



## samzi

I used to miss and end up with more in the loo than on the stick :rofl: so i always use a lil pot to collect it in now


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: Good idea then.


----------



## Csunshine013

I am full of p*ss n vinegar so I always have an abundance :rofl:

I know what you mean about missing though :rofl: Good you have a pot.:dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

Okay, someone poas!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: Not long to wait Conswayla.


----------



## samzi

you will have your POAS addfiction filled soon by Brit & Sun :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

I have been cororced(spelling) into my poas addiction. :rofl:

You all are bad influences here! LMAO


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

OK so do I have a funny or what?

My DH was in my bathroom and then when he came out was very quiet and didn't say much for a while. He says to me "I see you have one of them pregnancy test out on the counter" OMG he was referring to my BBT :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: He actually thought it was a test. I guess I can't fault him as he has only ever seen one other test before that I know of. I just thought it was really funny and wanted to share. :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

Oh my gosh that is hilarious!!!! Arent they SO funny sometimes- I bet that is how my hubby feels sometimes when I am helping him with his tools!LOL

Seriously somebody needs to POAS!!!! Pronto- We need our fix since we have to wait FOREVER!:smug:


----------



## Conswayla M

Men are funny. :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I know what you mean about men and their tools :rofl: last night he asked me to go get the the wrench that was in metrics, of coarse I grabbed the wrong one :rofl: So I can't fault him to much about a stick


----------



## Premomt

gawd I got alot of catching up to do! I think I may be able to handle it if you all keep quiet for the night :rofl: Just kidding. glad to see Team LoveBumps is rolling on and on!


----------



## samzi

im off to bed so thats one less person :lol:

night!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok Samzi you are hilarious.
Sunshine you are hilarious.
P. Conswayla, you are hilarious.
I love being a fly on the wall in here. Samzi and her piss pot! LMAO LMAO Yeah, I prefer to pee in a cup myself... I hate it when it goes on the toilet. 
Sunshine thats funny about your DH and the BBT!! :rofl:
Ok, Sunshine so when did you/are you testing! 
Erin, you hanging in there?
Conswayla, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your new TTC profile pic.. New cycle, new sexy pg pic !!! :rofl: I WISH I looked like that. Actually, I am pretty proud. I have lost almost 10 lbs since Saturday! I am starting to look really good. Yes I know pg is a poor diet investment LMAO. I would give anything to look like Irish's and your pics lol..I should post a pic of me pg with DS.. Ohhhhh such horrid stretch marks.. Horrid.. I am looking at DS right now watching television. He was worth every stretch lol..


----------



## Erinnae

hanging in there:) just waiting...you know:) When are you testing????


----------



## iwantbebebad

I tested sweety! I have a strong little bean in there so far!! I didn't change my ticker yet... You have such a beautiful family. I hope you get to add #3 very very soon! Hey have you made a journal! I would love to scope it out and obsess LMAO... This place is exciting and heart wrenching at the same time. When its good, it is REALLY good and when it stinks, boy does it stink! The girls on here are so wonderful and courageous... Fingers X'd hun! Get ready for OV time!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Has anybody heard from sweet Rae? I hope she is ok... I haven't seen her in a bit... Are you there Rae? If so, I hope you come back soon. :hugs:


----------



## samzi

sarah, i only juat realised you got BFP! congrats :happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So this morning I remembered to poas - I say remembered, it was the first thing on my mind (Sunshine I have no idea how you forgot yesterday :)). I got a negative! I am bummed about it hissy:) but tbh I was kind of expecting it really, what with my lack of symptoms. I'm so glad I tested though 'cos now I feel so much more chilled. I'm still having light brown spotting but hey now that I've poas I don't really care, although I not totally defeated - not yet anyway - I know it's not over until that :witch: shows up. We'll see but for now I feel relaxed and not uptight inside. Anyway, I go on holiday on Monday so if AF does show before then, then they'll be no stopping those cocktails coming my way.... :D


----------



## samzi

um ladies.

look what i got

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/testpicture.jpg


----------



## Conswayla M

Brit~ Sorry about the bfn, is your AF due today or tomorrow? Maybe she will stay away. 

Samzi!!!!!! OMG!!! I inverted it, and I see a line....I SEE A LINE!! Are you still spotting? OMG!! I think you may have done it, I SEE IT!!


----------



## RaeEW89

OMG I leave for a couple days and this is what happens!!! Sarah congrats!!! Samzi I def see a life, FX'd to you!! Brit Im soo sorry about the BFN. To the rest of good luck!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

How are you doing Rae? I hope all is well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ahh, been better. Kinda sicky feeling. Apparently after a mc it takes a bit for symptoms to go away. Besides that Im not too bad. Hoping for my BFP at the end of this month. How are you doing?


----------



## Conswayla M

I hope you can get it real fast again too, and I hope you feel better. It can take a while for the symptoms to leave, once the HCG is gone.


----------



## samzi

yeah the spotting stopped :)

thanks girlies :hugs:

i went to see the nurse today cos ive been ill and apparantly ive had a viral infection! feeling better than i was so its back to work tomorrow. so while i was there i told her about the pos test, and she said as im not late yet, to test next week and if its poss then to come in and she will start the ball rolling. and cos of dec i think she said she would maybe get me sorted quicker? will see though!

as well as that, i managed to stub my little toes this morning, they are now strapped together and they hurt loads :( im limping and they are swollen. what an evenful day!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

You poor girl, you are having a rough go! Are you going to test again today?


----------



## samzi

no, but i may do one tomorrow with FMU. todays wasnt with Fmu, prob explains why its not too dark!

ive ordered some frer's to use next week and a cb digi.

lets just hope :witch: stays away this weekend huh!


----------



## Conswayla M

Fx'd for you. It sure looks like a :bfp: to me. An FRER and a dig should confirm that for you!


----------



## Conswayla M

Look at it inverted
 



Attached Files:







testpicture1.JPG
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies so the :witch: showed finally! I did take a test last night once I got home from work and it was negative. I had a feeling that would happen, but I am good with the whole process, I might just have to have a few cocktails this weekend. :rofl: I am needing to relax a bit!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry sunshine :hugs: blasted :witch:!! Have a :wine: :beer: and relax! I think I may even do that too!


----------



## samzi

sorry she got you sun :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry Sunshine about the bfn. Glad to see you're back Rae. 

Samzi, I must apologise 'cos I didn't reply to your earlier post but tbh, I didn't actually know what the test showed :blush:. I'm a bit new to this testing business and hadn't got a foggiest what one line meant. It's very exciting (now that I know) - lets hope it sticks. 

Conswayla my AF is due tomorrow but I did think she was going to present herself today, as I seemed to have a little bit more spotting but that's disappeared again. Plus I'm so bloated, which normally indicates AF. Hope this isn't too much info but I've ordered rumpy off my DH to kick start her into action... Any excuse really :).


----------



## Conswayla M

There is never tmi here! I do that sometimes too!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies, I am just glad to know that I am not so I don't sit around and and wait. 

Glad to see you back here Rae.

Congrats Sarah and Samzi!!!!

I want dark proof from both of you really soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:lol:

i feel sooo sick :( but its for a good cause!

having some more spotting again after the loo, still brown so thats ok but its a bit annoying!


----------



## Conswayla M

That must suck having that spotting Samzi, But at least it is brown, so that is okay. looks like SHIG paid off for you!!


----------



## samzi

looks like it did. works every time ;)


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah well it didn't work in my book! I guess I should be honest here :rofl: my husband knows we aren't using any protection, but he has no idea I'm temping or that I used opk's this last cycle.:dohh: I am not going to tell him either. He is the type that would feel pressure so he is by all accounts using the SHIG method, but me I am using every darn thing out there to aid me in my quest! I am so obsessed that I he may have put in the mental hospital. :rofl:

I hope you stay good and sick for at least the next 12wks. :rofl: That will mean your body is doing what it's supposed to! I don't know about morning sickness as with my two previous pg's I didn't get sick.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Like your style. Sometimes I think it's best to keep info from DH. My DH was horrified when I started to tell him about the changes in my CM. :shock: I just give him snippits of info.


----------



## samzi

my OH freaked out about everything! cm, opk's temping THE LOT. and thats when we decided to SHIG


----------



## Conswayla M

It is best to give the DH's out there as little information as possible. I started getting into with DH a while back about my CM and he was like......ewwww :sick: Okay....so I will talk to you girls about it then! :rofl:
But, it is better that your DH doesn't know too much Sunshine, it will be easier on him, but harder on you!


----------



## Erinnae

ok so samzi- didnt I call it!!! Woohoo!! I am so happy for you!

Same with you Sarah- How did I miss that you got a :bfp:????

So gearing up for a BD week!!!! Time for the rest of us to join you two!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Isn't it funny how DH/OHs can only handle a tiny bit of info? They're so precious really aren't they, as too much pressure or knowledge and they'll crack.... :roll: 

Erinae and Conswayla you're both coming up to the fun time to ttc. :D


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes, O time is approaching, tbh, I am not looking forward to it, I just sense another month of let downs....I know I am such a downer when it comes to myself. I will probably O around CD 11-14.......soon.


----------



## samzi

im off to sleep ladies. will do a test with fmu tomorrow depedning if im still spotting again or not

:hugs: x


----------



## Conswayla M

Night Samzi, hope you are feeling alright, and can't wait to see that test!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla - I know it must be difficult to keep up the enthusiasm but it will be worth it in the end and our little miracles are just waiting to happen... Just take a look at Iwantbebebad! So, don't give all your pma to us - keep some for yourself too xx

Samzi - let us know how you get on. Your story has given me great encouragement 'cos I've no sign of AF yet and I'm still spotting lightly. I'm actually gonna make an appointment with my drs for maybe Monday - that gives the brown spotting a chance to develop into AF but if not I think I might be quite worried 'cos I don't really like the sound of brown spotting for this long - it's been 4 days as of today. Although, I shall wait and keep optimism knowing that I'm not out just yet. 

Hope everybody else is doing fine and looking forward to ov!


----------



## samzi

morning.

this mornings test is lighter than ydays but theres still a faint bfp there i wonder if i didnt put enough wee on it :rofl: yday i seemed to dip the test for longer than i did this morning. time will tell i guess, feeling a bit unsure atm, think its all gonna go wrong etc so not getting attached yet!


----------



## samzi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/testpicturefmu.jpg

its dried since and you can see it much more clearly now


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I thought a line was a line no matter how faint or intense. AND it is you second line...! :yipee:


----------



## samzi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/test2dried.jpg here it is now its dried


----------



## samzi

I just want this weekend to be over so i know im safetly hidden from the :witch: 

its due today!!


----------



## Erinnae

honey you're pregnant!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

heres my frer i did 15 mins ago

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/frertest.jpg


----------



## iwantbebebad

YEAH!!!

Samzi, I am soo sooo happy for you! I came on and read that you saw a very faint line! THAT IS SO MUCH A BFP!!! Then I saw your nice BFP frers!! YEAHHHH!! So what CD did you find out??? How do you feel, what are your symptoms, tell me all !!!! YEAHHHHH!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Conswayla M

Samzi hun!! That is a GREAT BFP!! You are preggers!! It looks better then yesterdays to me. :wohoo:


----------



## samzi

thanks hun :hugs: its feeling a bit more real now i got a bfp on frer!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

YEAHH! So what are you going to do now?? How far along are you???


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies how is everbody today? I see Samzi has been busy working on her :bfp:! :wohoo:

Me I am very tired today! Didn't sleep very well. DH is coming to pick me up for lunch. Yeah a lunch date. :rofl: To bad I'm riding the cotton pony or we could had a nooner. :rofl: Oh sorry maybe tmi :rofl:

Hope all are having a good day!


----------



## iwantbebebad

OMgosh... LOL. I haven't heard the term cotton pony in forever lol... No, not tmi. Sad fact of nooners LMAO... That is cool that you and DH and doing lunch today! Hope it is romantic, nooner or not LMAO LMAO


----------



## samzi

im 4 +3 bad :) VERY early days

:rofl: cs


----------



## iwantbebebad

Congrats hun! Not too early! Late enough to miss AF for nine months LOL... This is awesome news!


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG my dh romantic :rofl: 

He took me to a bar for wings and greasy hamburger :rofl:

I do love those wings though! I guess romance is what you make it :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

well im worried again, had more spotting when i went to the loo and theres was 2 smallish clots when i wiped. worried now!! :cry:


----------



## Conswayla M

Samzi....I did post in your journal too, but my thoughts are with you, and I hope everything is going to be okay. Get to the doctors hun.

How long has everyone been ttc? It will make me feel better hehe


----------



## samzi

well its over. i needed the loo again and proper bleeding has started a big clot came out too.

oh well!


----------



## Conswayla M

samzi said:


> well its over. i needed the loo again and proper bleeding has started a big clot came out too.
> 
> oh well!

:hissy: :cry:
Do you have cramping? Oh sweetie, I am so sorry......I pray that everything is okay.....oh please let it be okay. Keep us updated hun :hugs:


----------



## samzi

I have slight cramping now and again but not much. Just going to see what happens now, but it doesnt look good. at least my cycles arent fecked, thats one good thing, :witch: was due today


----------



## Premomt

Oh samzi~ what a rollercoaster! I'm hoping everything turns out OK, but know that if AF does come, she came for a good reason. We don't want any EPs here!!! (amongst other things.)

Congrats to you Wantbebebad! how are you feeling now a days?


----------



## Premomt

and I think i've given up on freverently charting and temping.
I've been kinda lax with cp and cm checking, and I don't really care. (as of right now...) I've got a few more days till fertile time starts, and I think I will do the SHIG thing this time. I really don't want to obsess about OPKs and did or didn't I time my BD right.
I think I am going to put my focus into more constructive things this month, like my business. I have been slacking with work for a while now, and I need to pick it up, or I am going to have to get a "real" job. (I have a real job, but if I have no clients I have no money. Catch my drift?)

So I will be around, but I will be focusing my energy on work this month.
I am sure if I have a moment i will update on my status, and read about yours, so feel free to keep me in the loop!

And who knows, I will probablly not be able to stay away like I say I should. :roll:


----------



## Conswayla M

I try to do the same thing Premomt, its an awfully hard rollercoaster ride. I hope it all works out for the (the SHIG), let me know how it goes, that was my plan for this month. But I am way beyond that now, I can't hold back anymore, I am so done with this that I want it over now...and to just get pregnant!
It may be much more relaxing for you, and you can focus on your work and wont even notice what is going on.


----------



## Premomt

I sure hope so. I am really feeling "over it" too. Been trying for 6 months, activly trying for 4 with a 2 month forced break due to the EP. Just not feeling like it's gonna work.
DH even made a comment the other day that cut at me like a knife. 
We were driving in the car and he says "I can't believe you aren't pregnant yet." 
I was like :saywhat::cry: @ss.


----------



## Conswayla M

It sucks so much, I am tired of it too. That would piss me off if my DH said that to me. Its not like we don't already have enough stress on us with that...I mean we all thought we would be pregnant by now too! This is our second try for number 2, if I add up the months this would be our 29th.....but this try, its our 11th. I am so ticked off with it all lately. But that's why we are here, to be supportive and go through this crappy stuff together.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Samzi :hugs: dkwts :shrug:

Premomt good luck not coming oh here and obsessing like the rest of us. :rofl:

Conswayla how did you fare last month :rofl: SHIG for all LMAO


----------



## Erinnae

Im sorry Samzi- Things might be ok still. I will pray for you and your itty bitty! :) I know how this feels and it is so overwhelming because within one day- you are happy and then sad and then hopeful and depressed. Just remember that you will hold your baby one day and look back on this and say remember when! I can speak by experience. again, I am so sorry.


----------



## cazd

HOLD UP! I missed Sarah's :bfp: !!!! OK - off to her journal !!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

yes, so much is happening right now!!


----------



## cazd

Wow - just caught up with sarahs journal - its incredible! - a real miracle!

Now what did she do that we didn't ?

Ha - I say that but she did mention being a banana hammock for a month :rofl:

I'm so on that this month - lots of :sex: for me !!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Go Cazd!!!! This is our month hun....nothing can stop it from happening!!


----------



## cazd

Yeah - I'm gonna rely on CM and temps to pinpoint O - but I'll be getting lots of :spermy: between CD13 and CD18 :happydance:

YES - THIS WILL BE OUR MONTH !!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

It has to be!!! You going to :sex: everyday?


----------



## Erinnae

ok seriously the graphics are stink hilarious!!!!

Dont forget me :) Im included in this month is ours club!!!!! My calculations show that we will be ovulating on our anniversary and my Due date would be my only brother's bday! This one needs to be it for me. How many cycles has everyone been trying?
And when you say :sex: everyday, you do mean during ovulation right??? Surely not EVERY day! Enlighten me please:)


----------



## Conswayla M

Yea, just everyday around O ....I don't know if I could handle that!! :rofl: 
Ohh, your anniversary would be a great day to conceive!!! Are you temping at all? I thought I was O'ing CD 14-16, the online calculators were about 3 days after I actually O'd. I am o'ing between day 11-13 so far.

This is cycle 11 for us....well all together 29, but I am not going there :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Sarah was at it all the time...even twice a day...nothing was stopping her...did you she her bd records on her chart before she took it down? Good on her.


----------



## Conswayla M

I know, she :sex: so much she was getting tired of it I think :rofl: So it really doesn't matter! I actually think it depends on the person, a friend of mine was :sex: everyday for a year and nothing. The doc told them they were doing it too much and to do it every 3 days, she was pregnant the next month, and she did that with 3 of her pregnancies and got pregnant faster. But some people BD everyday and get it. So confusing.


----------



## Irish_eyes

It probably depends on the male sperm and how long it takes to regenerate itself. Your friend was probably doing it everyday and it was probably taking her DHs sperm about 48 hours to regenerate


----------



## Erinnae

we bd every day during ovulation and that has worked with my other pregnancies- I am temping and using a kit this month. Ive never done a kit before- so i am anxious to see how it goes.


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO LMAO I wrote FF to ask a question and the answer was "Well you have enough BD" LMAO... Ok, this is for all my girls. BD update: NONE SINCE LAST CYCLE LMAO LMAO LMAO. Ok, once but it was awful. I didn't feel into it at all. DH feels weird too. He floated away and left me alone finally LOL. Yes, I agree. Most docs would say that was way too much BD. For a healthy male. My DH had the immotile sperm so I think it was the more the merrier. We only needed one and I was going to get it! I don't think it is a good plan to recommend though... Hey, I did notice one weird thing. There was NO bd on O day or the day before. It was quite strange. Even if FF was one day off, there was no BD on O day or the day after. No matter what, DH's sperm were waiting for the egg. That is so amazing. Trust me though, don't BD like that. I think we are done for life LOL..

Erin- The kit is great. Buy a ton and do every few hours with them. My surge only lasted a couple hours max. I got the +OPK at 10 am. It was gone by 2 pm when they say to START testing lol... Don't do FMU, but a couple hours later. I would do 10, noon and 2 or 4 pm. It is elusive! Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there LOL. When you do see it though, it is spectacular... Fingers X'd! Oh, I would check like you said cm and temps. I was ov'ing FOUR days after I got a lot of EWCM. It wasn't until Conswayla taught me to dig around that I found more LOL...Oh, and don't question a + or a -. It is very obvious. A - will literally be a faint line or no line. A + is clearly a +. Mine were almost identical. I never got a darker test line. I called the company and verified the BFP for OPK's. I will post a pic when I get on faster computer lol. I hate this dial up crap.

Samzi, I am thinking of you hun. I hope you come back when you feel better and I pray that you make it out ok. Just want you to know that I think you are great and I will keep fingers x'd for your health and well being. :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

When using opks I test about 3 times a day coming up to O because if you do it only once a day at the same time you could only be getting the end of your surge. Then you wonder why it is negative later or the next day. For example, the day I got my +opk I got it about 10pm at night but I did also test twice earlier and it was negative. But the 2nd line was getting darker and I knew that I was about to get my surge. So I got it later that night and the next day, if I tested later that next night it may have been negative (but I don't know since I ran out of opks). So yeah, I suggest testing noon, dinner time and night time when coming up to O and also using ICs since it would be expensive doing so many.


----------



## Conswayla M

Ohhh, still a little spotting...but looks like today will be the end of AF (long I know) DH was like...."When is it going to end?" I don't mind :sex: while I have AF, but at the end where there is brown spotting and such.....I just can't, it grosses me out!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Afternoon ladies OMG I had the most wonderful morning sleeping in. LOL 

I have to be gone a while this afternoon for DD soccer game, don't want to go as it's rainy and cold!

How is everybody today? I noticed so much chatty after I left yesterday.


----------



## iwantbebebad

:rofl: Oh, BD update LMAO LMAO.. DH shot juice up my nose this am while I was sleeping. :rofl: Hey, you had to have been there. He thought I was drowning :rofl: He was flying around looking for a washcloth. Then he asked if I was pissed. THE NERVE! I got my baby. You can waste all the juice you want, preferably not in my nose while I am sleeping. I can see this is going to get irritating before its over :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Ok, some of you might be wondering what that has to do with anything. It's just me, ok :rofl: I just tell it like it is. I have had juice in my eye before, but never up my nose. I don't recommend it LMAO...


----------



## gumb69

yeah i'd say juice up the nose wouldn't be one i'd recommend either. x


----------



## iwantbebebad

:rofl: :rofl: At least someone besides me has a sense of humor LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## gumb69

OMG- i'm such an idiot i've only just seen your BFP flashing duh :wohoo:
OMG CONGRATULATIONS. I'M SOOO SORRY I NEVER CONGRATULATED, I must seem like a right Biatch. sorry.
oh that's just brilliant news. how are you feeling. how many weeks are you, are you nearly 5 weeks. are you going to put up a new ticker, you should.x


----------



## Conswayla M

Juice up the nose? Well I guess you don't need it anymore, but your nose doesn't either :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG, that has to be the funniest thing I have ever heard!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Well it may not have been funny for you!


----------



## Csunshine013

spermboogies OMG :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

wow... it is about that time. So I am glad I asked about the OPK tests because I Would have only tested once a day. So why no FMU? Im so new to all this:)


----------



## iwantbebebad

No hun no FMU! LH hormone is synthesized in urine. It is absorbed early in the am. The concentration gets stronger a little later. I would do what Irish says, she has more experience, but I would take the first in the later morning. About 10am. Other than that, you are golden and must report a + POAS immediately!! LMAO! Fingers X'd!!!

Gum- Thank you hun! No, you are far from a right biatch LMAO LMAO. I think you are great! No worries! I am kind of hunching down in fear right now anyway. I told the whole planet. I pray nothing bad happens... Someone told me to wait the first tri before you tell. Yeah right LMAO... Hey, it happened and it deserves to be known by everyone that I love! That little baby is a fighter and a miracle... Hang on little baby! I have progesterone results Monday morning. I am worried a little. My bb's are very sore and that is progesterone, so that is a good sign I hope. I haven't been scared until just now. Monday morning seems a decade away. I am just going to relax and have faith. My body got us this far, it will do the job right. I hope LMAO!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sarah don't be scared. You and the baby are going to do just fine!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies

how are you all?


----------



## gumb69

yeah don't worry all will be fine.xx


----------



## cazd

oh sarah - that's so funny :rofl: :rofl: - my OH does it in his sleep but i usually wake up before he's done! 

Just take it easy and don't do anything stressful or hard work - you'll be fine!

Re OPKs and stuff I found that 4pm was a good time to catch my surge.
We tried dtd every other day last month and that didn't work so its back to being a :spermy: bank for Ov week !


----------



## samzi

Am i the onky one who's OH doesnt do that in his sleep? :rofl: once hes asleep, thats it hes asleep! haha


----------



## cazd

you're lucky - my man seems to get frisky about 2 hours after he's fallen alseep - sometimes he doesn't actually wake up - just dtd and carries on sleeping!


----------



## samzi

aww! :lol:


----------



## cazd

Anyone have any thoughts on the mooncup / instead cup for :spermy: retention?

I'm wondering if I could use my mooncup as a plug overnight... Ha! Sounds gross but I'm desperate!

Worth a go or not so great to keep old sperm in there?
We've tried everything else... hmm... except Dianna's sperm meets egg plan...


----------



## SgtHalesWife

I am trying the instead cup this month when I O. This is our first cycle with Clomid, so hopefully I will O and the cup will help us get our :bfp: There is a kit they sell called the conception kit for $300, which is basically the same as a mooncup or instead cup, it's made to hold the sperm over the cervix... so I would say go for it!


----------



## iwantbebebad

How is Samzi? Has anyone heard? No, Caz, I don't think it would hurt at all! It makes perfect sense actually! 
:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

My DH doesn't do it in his sleep.....well he used to wake me up in the middle of the night....but we haven't done that in ages.

I have heard of women using the Diva Cup to hold :spermy: in there, and it has been known to work! I also read that after 20 minutes of laying down, the :spermy: that come out are the ones that aren't strong enough, deformed, or sick (or something like that) 
How are you all doing?


----------



## samzi

im here! :lol:

im good thanks, all bleeding stopped and had a line on an ic come up today and on an OPK which i thought id test!

feeling sick almost constantly :lol: and only vimto seems to make it better. feeling tired in the afternoon and am actually quite tired now so i may go to sleep!

:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Get some rest Samzi hun! I hope you can get in to see the doc soon!


----------



## Erinnae

Samzi- I am so glad that the bleeding stopped. i will be praying everything goes well! Ok so Im with you once my DH is out- he is out! Im getting anxious to BD!! I want to get this show on the road. So I guess you are all telling me I need more than one OV kit to get through this cycle right??


----------



## Premomt

I vote for the " out" with my dh. I don't think I've ever been with a guy that has kept going while sleeping. I would NOT be happy waking up to thaat going on!!

SgtHalesWife- do you know if they recomend having your OH do it in the cup, then putting it in, or having OH finish indside then put the cup in? I wonder if Oing while having it in multiple times is beneficial?
Me and my wandering thoughts..


----------



## iwantbebebad

Samzi- I am so so glad to see you doing well! I think the +OPK is a good sign! What HPT are you using? Frer? When are you getting in to the doctor? I hope soon hun. I am thinking of you and hoping that little bean sticks for a solid 9 months! I am happy to hear you are feeling better!
:hugs:


----------



## cazd

Erinnae - for a POAS fest you'll need 2-3 sticks a day from CD10.
With a 30 day cycle Ov should be around CD14-16 so you could be using 12+ sticks !

Premont - love the idea of filling the cup then O'ing it !

But then maybe you're right Conswayla - do we really need to keep in the 'bad' :spermy:


----------



## gumb69

sorry about harping on about my stupid book, but it says if you try and not pee for 30 mins after dtd then that should have time for the :spermy: to reach the top of cervix. 
so maybe if we try and not move for 30 mins afterwards. 30 mins is a long length of time to be lying there, maybe bring a magazine down to bed with you.


----------



## Erinnae

Hey I always lay still for 30 min after dtd. And I would say I have pretty good luck_ I have tried (total in life) 6 times and been pregnant 4 of those. I miscarried twice but conceiving- Im a pro. As soon as he is done- We put my hips on a pillow and I lay there with legs in the air for that time. It has worked all but 2 times. So I would def try it:)


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

im bloated this afternoon all of a sudden and paranoid :witch: gonna come!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Boy ladies you have been chatty since I last was on. :rofl:

I myself have never experienced my DH doing his thing in his sleep. Once he's out it would take a earth quake to wake him. :rofl: :rofl: I have on occasion been persistant enough to wake him from a deep sleep to dtd. :rofl:

Samzi hope your feeling better and just wondering have you called the dr?


----------



## samzi

i have an appointment for next monday with the nurse practitioner who i saw on thursday x


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, we have started our :sex: already, because I O'd early last month (CD 11) so I am not sure what will happen this month.

I usually make it an hour laying down after :sex: Last night I was actually able to not get up until this morning. It drives me nuts when I go to the bathroom and it all falls out of me. Although an hour should be plenty let alone all night.


----------



## Csunshine013

I will be saying a prayer for you at bedtime til then! So glad that you still have positive tests!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

im tempted to do my digi tonight, but then i will have nothing to look forward too tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Csunshine013

I would wait and see what the NP says before you do it. Keep your chin up and know that if we could we would all be there to give you :hugs:


----------



## samzi

i cant wait a week to do it :rofl: my god are you insane?! :lol: :hugs:

Ive just remembered.

If i hadnt of m/c'd back in december i would have been due on the 29th July 09. So i was then counting when i will be 12 weeks this time (if i get that far!!) and id be 12 weeks on the 28th July!!!

How spooky is that?!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so do the digi, sorry I thought it was only a few days. :dohh:

I also had a mmc back in Mar. I know how your feeling. I think you just have to think that every pregnancy is different and that you have no control of when you get pg and what a wonderful thing it is. I know I'm just rambling, we lost our little girl at 15w+5d and all I want before my Aug 21st due date is to see those lines on another test! So I do understand! Hope you keep your little one on the inside and (she/he) grows to a happy healthy 9 months!

:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Sunshine, that is terrible, I am so sorry :hugs: Your right, we can't control what happens, we can only do our best in trying for it, keeping ourselves strong and healthy, and after that...its not up to use what happens.
Samzi, I would use the digi, that will help you. Your spotting has stopped, and your tests have gotten stronger, so I am sure you are good! But if you do use it, post a pic!


----------



## samzi

of course i will :lol:

how can i let you lovely ladies down?! :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Haha, no kidding!! I am just so thrilled for you!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Conswayla and yes I can't wait to see a pic of the digi as well! 

Here's to all of us who want a :bfp: getting a :bfp:! :happydance:

To all that have one :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

:wohoo: I am ready for mine that's for sure!!


----------



## gumb69

me too :wohoo::wohoo:
sorry sunshine about your m/c:hugs:

we will all get our :bfp:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Gumb I am just focused on getting my :bfp: now! I think it would make my dh happier too! He wouldn't have to go so long inbetween :sex:sessions :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh I hate waiting for O!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

I love the PMA in here! You girls are gearing up this cycle! I am SOOO excited to watch the BFP's come marching in soon... Samzi take the digi hun! I am very happy that you haven't had anymore bleeding. Hey, I have a +digi. Basically I took it apart and photo'd the strip. Now a digi looks for LH AND Hcg... The strip can be confusing. A lot of girls on the internet got a - test but had two lines on the strip. I will post the strip for you to compare to!!! I am anxious to hear how your appt goes! DON'T keep us hanging!!! That is also really spooky about your dates! I ran over a baby shoe at the store when I got the first BFP... THAT is spooky LMAO LMAO

Ok, DH's and PG... First, we all talk about support and DH's being a little silly about girl things. Some are wonderful right from the start and some are a little... off.. My DH was off. We fought for years about ttc. He said he was scared blah blah... When I got the BFP, I told him right away. He only wanted to talk about fishing. It hurt my feelings a little bit, but I told myself to let him accept it in his own time. I carried on with life as normal. My DH doesn't believe men should cry and he is very very masculine. Well... LMAO... This baby is going to bring him to his knees!!! LOL.. In the last couple days he has come around big time. He kisses my stomach and calls me 100 times a day about the baby. He won't BD with me because he says its "awkward" and when I didn't call him after my appt this am, he FREAKED out and left "worried" messages on my voicemail. In addition to that, he brought up baby furniture! Ok, where did MY dh go and who are you? LMAO... He stated what he wants in the room and how he is going to build it all. He told me he would carry the baby but not in the sling because it isn't "manly" LMAO.. He is so funny. Basically, he said it was hard for him to understand because he didn't have the feelings of being pg. He didn't have to change his lifestyle and he can't feel the baby yet so it isn't as real. I think men just deal with things differently. DH was very non-supportive through ttc. He BD'd when he was supposed to, but he didn't want to hear details or chart stuff. I found so much support here I just blew him off anyway! If your DH is already supportive that is very awesome. If not, don't dispair! When they realize there is a little life in the woman they love, they come around. My dh went from being basically a jerk about it all to being a knight in shining armor. If MY dh can, anyones can! Good luck! This is a great place and if I didn't have all of you I wouldn't be this far. I consider all of you friends. Fingers X'd and waiting anxiously for BFP'S!!!!!
Love and :hugs:
Sarah


----------



## samzi

aww thats a lovely story sarah :D


----------



## gumb69

ah bless, he's really a slush puppy xxx


----------



## gumb69

i forgot to say just injected myself for the first time my DH couldn't do it to me so i had to do. i injected into my stomach as i was afraid to hit a blue vein in my leg. so that's it officially started fertility treatment. don't know how to feel, kinda upset that we can't have our baby naturally and that we have exhausted the possibilty of a natural pregnancy and that from now on it is very clinical. If it means we get our baby then i suppose it doesn't matter how we get there.
i have to say injecting myself wasn't nowhere as traumatic as i thought. if you are wondering why i injected in my stomach i'm going on my jollydays next week and i've to inject three more times this week so i'd be afraid to get big black bruises on my legs.i'll just wear a one piece instead of a bikini. 
my stomach feels kinda crampy after injecting. oh man:(


----------



## samzi

:hugs: glad it wasnt too traumatising for you! x

sorry about the cramping, i hope it isnt too bad x


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well Gum dear the fact you can wear a bikini makes me jealous already LMAO! Good for you! I know this is a rough patch for you hun. I am really proud of you for your courage with the injections. I am going to run over to your journal and find out what you are up to. Are you doing Ganal-F triggers? I hope this is lucky cycle for you. You are sweet and deserving. And hey, you might end up with 3 babies right off the bat and be done in one swoop! 
:hugs: 
Hey did the doc tell you what the odds of mulitples was for your fertility! Ohhhh vacation! That should be prime ttc weather if you're in a bikini! Have fun!! Tell us what symptoms you get from the shots!


----------



## Conswayla M

What a great story Sarah, sounds like your DH is so happy about this, its just the trying part that has got to be hard for them. I know my DH reacts that way too, and gets mad cause he wants me to want him for HIM, and not for a baby. But the thing is I do....they just don't see it that way. It must make you so happy, and make it all the more real that DH is getting so involved already!!

Gumb! I am so proud of you, you did it! Wow, you are a brave women. I am glad it wasn't that bad for you. I know it probably sucks thinking you have to use treatment to get you pregnant, but the good thing is you can get the help you need, and you can get what you want a lot faster. It is still in some ways natural you still need to :sex: to get it, and I consider that natural!!


----------



## gumb69

thanks ladies for all your kind words
i suppose your right we are still :sex:so i suppose until we start IVF which hopefully we won't need, i'll pretend we are "naturally"trying xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

That's right! Just think, we all pop vitamins every month to assist with our ttc, I take Multi's, extra folic acid, extra calcium, extra vit C. I take EPO to help with CM. Just think of it as that, you are just taking something to help assist with conception, and a healthy baby!


----------



## Erinnae

ok so help me out- I know on the OPK paper it says that it is negative if the line is lighter than the test window. Is this always true- I cant get " line is positive" thinking out of my mind. Do we need to dtd?? This is about 5-7 days early if it is positive!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sarah great story! I know what you mean about dh not being into it until it happens. Have a good time, as when the baby gets here your out of the picture. LMAO no you just play second fiddle to the baby.

Gumb I must say you are my HERO!!!!! I don't anybody else that has done that! I am in agreement with the others what constitutes unnatural? I certainly agree that this doesn't!

Erin the line has to be as dark or darker for this to have been positive. I know it's totally opposite of the hpt a line's a line. :rofl:


----------



## samzi

right girlies, im off to bed. should have gone hours ago :blush:


----------



## Conswayla M

Have a good night Samzi!!

Erin, I don't know much about opk's cause I don't use them....and that is why. I heard that you will get a line, but that it means negative until it is as dark as, or darker then they control line...if I used them....I would be running around cause I finally see 2 lines and I would be so excited. Hahaha, but yeah I think it is a litle early, but I would get :sex: anyway, I know I am too early too, but DH and I already started.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Erin- I warned you about the evil OPK LMAO LMAO... Its ok. We all try to make the faint line a positive LMAO... Basically we all have LH floating around all cycle. Right before ovulation there is a surge of hormone that spikes on the OPK. The OPK is looking for a line reaction of 30 units of LH. Anything less and you get a faint or no line. Its negative. Mine never got darker than the control. That is ok. Just look for a line that is clearly the same color as the control. A good way to determine that is to take a pic of your opk. That will filter the light out. If the lines look the same in the pic its a +! If your line still looks lighter its more than likely a neg. My eyes mess with me. I have to photo my POAS's or I swear they all look + LOL... Irish told me how to do the OPK's. She is good at it! Remember, you might not catch the surge. It doesn't mean you didn't O! Good luck and post the pics when you get a +OPK!!!!
:hugs:

RIDICULOUS POST DELETED LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, you have every right to be upset, she is stealing your thunder!! :rofl: thats what it is. Too bad her due date wasn't just a little different, that would have made it better!


----------



## iwantbebebad

IRRITATING!! I asked her that too. LMAO.. I said "Sorry for stealing your thunder." She said "I don't feel thunderous right now. I am too sick to my stomach." 
What is really funny is I secretly made fun of her. I thought "How damn sick can you be rag?" LMAO. Then I came home and puked. LMAO :rofl: :rofl: Oh well... On to journals!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

And then came home and puked!! :rofl:
Well its not funny you puked, just the situation, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL. Yeah I feel fine. I am excited. Bring on the barf! That means all is probably well. I am glad I told Claire that. Hope it made her feel better, cuz it makes me feel better! Ok I am deleting that ridiculous post now... I just had to type it. Now I am embarrased. LMAO LMAO :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

No, don't delete it, it is fine. I like it!!!!
Yes, I know that makes Claire feel better, poor girl has been sooooo sick, she can't keep anything down.


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls!! Just wondering if i could join your team?? AF came on May5th, and i have anywhere from a 32-37 Cycle..Would love to join you ladies!!


----------



## samzi

i had a lil bit more bleeding after the loo today, just on wiping. sorry for tmi. it wasnt fresh but there was a little clot in it again. it seems to have gone away now, maybe im just gonna have that this time? hope it doesnt turn heavy. i guess at least i know what to expect if it all goes wrong, from last time...


----------



## samzi

oh yeah and https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/digi.jpg


----------



## Erinnae

Welcome Want2bamom!! this group is awesome!! We would love to have you join us! But you have to fill us in with your story so we can cheer you on:) Looks like you are about to test!! Glad to have you join!!


----------



## Erinnae

samzi- what is the 2-3 on the test?? The digis I have taken in the past only had words? Just curious?:)


----------



## Conswayla M

Want2bamom~ Welcome, looks like AF is due in a few days, when are you testing?

Samzi~ Sorry you have more spotting, as long as it is old blood it is probably okay, some women get that throughout their pregnancies. But I love the digi test!! :wohoo:

Erin~ The 2-3 means she is about 2-3 weeks along. Such a nice test to see!!


Update, my temp went up a little this am. I am hoping to O soon!!


----------



## samzi

It goes 1-2 which means you are 3-4 weeks pregnant
2-3 means you are 4-5 weeks
and 3+ means your over 5 weeks

:)


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning Ladies been quite busy at work this morning and couldn't get on til just now.

Oh Samzi looking good! I wouldn't worry about the spotting unless it comes strong and is red. :happydance:

Conswayla how are you today see your temp went up hope you O soon! 

Erin how are you today? Welcome Wantabe hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh that's how the digi's work....okay, well I was close! I have never done one....yet!

I am doing great! Yes I know, a complete 360 from where I was a few days ago. I think O is coming! I am hoping it is today actually....got some more :spermy: this am. It was really hard on DH's back this am, so I have to give him a break again. So I just want to O so that I don't have to torture him anymore....

How are you doing Sunshine? Almost time for you to get busy!!


----------



## want2bamom

:wave:Thanks girls!! Well here's the thing...I was using provera and clomid for quite some time and my cycle's lasted around 37 and 38 days too long...So then i ended up getting AF on my own so i didn't need to take the Provera so i was just taking the clomid, still 37 days long...Afew months ago i started using the opk's and actually figuring out when i was ovulating and figured all that out and was going in for blood work to see if i was actually ovulating and the outcome was YES!! So i stopped taking the clomid as well!! 

So my first month off all my meds my cycle was 32 days, never got pregnant that cycle..So now im on my second cycle and still didn't take any meds and day 32 came and no AF so going by that i'm waiting to see if it will come by cd37 which is tomorrow..I took an IC this morning and the line was faint but i could see it, so i went out and picked up a First Respose so i will test very soon!!! Thanks so much for welcoming me into your group!! And sorry this was so long!! xoxo


----------



## Conswayla M

want2bamom said:


> :wave:Thanks girls!! Well here's the thing...I was using provera and clomid for quite some time and my cycle's lasted around 37 and 38 days too long...So then i ended up getting AF on my own so i didn't need to take the Provera so i was just taking the clomid, still 37 days long...Afew months ago i started using the opk's and actually figuring out when i was ovulating and figured all that out and was going in for blood work to see if i was actually ovulating and the outcome was YES!! So i stopped taking the clomid as well!!
> 
> So my first month off all my meds my cycle was 32 days, never got pregnant that cycle..So now im on my second cycle and still didn't take any meds and day 32 came and no AF so going by that i'm waiting to see if it will come by cd37 which is tomorrow..I took an IC this morning and the line was faint but i could see it, so i went out and picked up a First Respose so i will test very soon!!! Thanks so much for welcoming me into your group!! And sorry this was so long!! xoxo

Oh that is very exciting! Lets see the test with the faint line!! Oh, you are not going to last a second in this thread with a FRER, you will be encouraged to pee on it that you will have to give in! Oh I am so excited :test: hehe


----------



## samzi

hope to see a lovely line on the FRER for you :hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

Conswayla M said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Thanks girls!! Well here's the thing...I was using provera and clomid for quite some time and my cycle's lasted around 37 and 38 days too long...So then i ended up getting AF on my own so i didn't need to take the Provera so i was just taking the clomid, still 37 days long...Afew months ago i started using the opk's and actually figuring out when i was ovulating and figured all that out and was going in for blood work to see if i was actually ovulating and the outcome was YES!! So i stopped taking the clomid as well!!
> 
> So my first month off all my meds my cycle was 32 days, never got pregnant that cycle..So now im on my second cycle and still didn't take any meds and day 32 came and no AF so going by that i'm waiting to see if it will come by cd37 which is tomorrow..I took an IC this morning and the line was faint but i could see it, so i went out and picked up a First Respose so i will test very soon!!! Thanks so much for welcoming me into your group!! And sorry this was so long!! xoxo
> 
> Oh that is very exciting! Lets see the test with the faint line!! Oh, you are not going to last a second in this thread with a FRER, you will be encouraged to pee on it that you will have to give in! Oh I am so excited :test: heheClick to expand...

LOL, thats funny!! I have the tests that i did in my journal if you want to check out! It will be soon, it feels like i need to use the washroom but i don't want to go there and just be sitting there..hahah..Soon soon!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I will be waiting, meanwhile I should go check out those tests!


----------



## cazd

want2bamom said:


> Hey girls!! Just wondering if i could join your team?? AF came on May5th, and i have anywhere from a 32-37 Cycle..Would love to join you ladies!!

Heya Stranger!! How've you been getting on? Having fun TTC?
xxxxx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Want2BeaMom- YEAHHH! Congrats! Yes, you can't keep us hanging! FRER FRER FRER :rofl: No pressure here lmao! Good luck hun and fingers x'd!!!!

Samzi- THAT is a cool digi! Mine didn't do that~! Mine just said "pregnant" but it didn't say how far. Mine was a clearblue too! Why do the Europeans get all the cool stuff LMAO.. You are European aren't you? :rofl: :rofl: I am hoping this bean sticks for you! This is wonderful news. I will keep you in my thoughts! :hugs:

Erin- Did you get a +OPK yet??? Hmmmmmmm??? LOL

Conswayla- EGG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

Cazd! Hey hows it going? Oh ya so much fun ttc!! hehe..Its going though for me...any day now either my BFP or AF...Grr i'm hoping more BFP!! hehe

Iwantbebebad! lol..I won't keep you guys hanging!!! lol..well not for too long at least!! hehe


----------



## iwantbebebad

Good hun! No hanging allowed LMAO... I wish you the very best. I can see it has been a hard road for you. This would be a very special and deserved BFP... :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Well this could be your month - finally free from all those drugs. A 'Natural' :bfp:

:test:


----------



## want2bamom

LOL..i will testing in a few hours..just did one afew minutes ago but i screwed up!!:dohh: Didn't pee enough on the stick!! haha:hissy:


----------



## iwantbebebad

ARGGHHHHHH! I HATE THAT!!! The pee never makes it when you NEED THE PEE TO MAKE IT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh, I have done that!! Good luck, can't wait for the test!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Conswayla you are so funny.. You are like "Oh I did that." :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## want2bamom

LMAO!!! This is like my first time too doing this, i've always had some kind of result, but i checked the test again just to see what has happened, there is a faint line, but i know its an invalid test though!! GRRRR


----------



## samzi

my god im accident prone since wed onward! dear god.

first i burnt my hand on my hair strighteners, then on thursday i hurt my toe badly and now ive gone and burned my hand while making tea (dont ask!! :rofl:)

ow ow ow.

im going to turn deformed soon!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Good thing your preggo Samzi! Otherwise you would be in too much pain to even :sex:!!

Oh yeah I have poas wrong, because it goes everywhere. Just recently (well I don't poas anymore) I started peeing in a cup and dipping the stick, so much easier!


----------



## Csunshine013

I leave for lunch and you all have such a chat fest!!!

So much going on and yes Iwantabe it helps if you actually get pee on the stick :rofl::rofl:

As you can tell we all have missed a time or two. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## want2bamom

LOL..i know i know!! hahaha It felt like i was peeing on it....Its like when you go to the doctors and they make you pee into that cup, I always always sit there and really think i'm peeing in the cup and when i look to see how much i have, its only acouple of drops...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::dohh:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

But sometimes it only takes a couple drops :rofl:


----------



## samzi

glad youve been coverted to PIAC con :rofl:


----------



## want2bamom

OMG i just realized that i'm a PIAC ADDICT!!! I do that alot more then POAS!!! hahaha:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Here's to all the PIAC ADDICTS!!!!!:thumbup:


*PIAC ADDICTS WE ARE!!!​*\\


----------



## samzi

lmao!! :rofl:


----------



## want2bamom

Samzi i think you need to start a Team..." Team PIAC ADDICTS" !!! Cause if you don't then i will forsure!! hahah..That is awesome!!!! I bet you there are more PIAC ADDICTS then POAS ADDICTS out there!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I would be so tempted to join that PIAC!!! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

lol you go for it :p

il just get depressed cos i cant PIAC anymore :rofl:


----------



## want2bamom

Ok, well i will start the Team, i hope to see most of you there!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

oh gosh.. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: This is too much. PIAC addicts. Oh golly. Yeah I would be considered one of those. Ok about faint lines!!! I tested BFP 8dpo... Well not BFP but VFP.. (very faint positive lol) Basically if you get a VFP early on don't show anyone. Nothing but our BnB skilled eyesight will catch the shadow of pink or blue. Because we are "addicts" we know a damn shadow when we see one LMAO LMAO... DH didn't believe me until I got the +Beta.. Even the digi saying "PREGNANT" didn't affect him. It was an irritating time. What is worse than a BFP that you can't confirm? A BFP that only YOU see! LMAO LMAO LMAO.. Ok story time. I have a friend I met in college. She is really sweet and lonely. She told me she was pregnant Fall 08 semester. She said she was 6 months. She really looked pg! A couple weeks later she said she lost the baby. We comforted her. She said she lost it at home and it was small. The size she told me it was corresponded more to an 11 or 12 week pregnancy. I became doubtful but she was so sincere. Anyway we lost contact for a few months. I called her yesterday and she called me back. She left me a message saying she was pregnant. I called her back. I was really excited for her. I asked how far along she was. She said 6 months. We started talking. She said she got pg last October. I did the quick math. That would make her 8-9 months!! I got suspicious. Once again she was really sincere... I asked her if she had been to the doctor. She said she went to the hospital a month ago. They told her she had gas. They X-rayed her and said there was nothing there. She told me she knows it is there. She feels the kicking. She said she just has low hcg. That is not possible to have hcg go undetected for 8 months. Then she said the baby's bones weren't "calcified" so it didn't show up on the x-ray. I didn't want to tell her that and x-ray will see a large mass in her uterus with or without bones. Although I am sure the bones would have showed. She said "I didn't make it up. Other people have felt the baby kick. They told me I definitely have a baby." I couldn't say anything to her. It made my heart sink. Basically I had a false pg in March that you all know about. It was in a horrid moment of stress when I had just been told DH and I were infertile. I had symptoms, I felt pg, I WANTED to be pg. I ran to the doctor and told him I was pg. He did a Beta and it was less than 2. He told me I wasn't pg. I realized it and cried for a few days and slept. It was very difficult. I felt like it was so impossible. I studied false pg and hysterical pg's. Strangely enough, they happen to mentally stable women. Women who desperately want a baby or feel they can't have one... It said in worse cases, the woman actually has hysterical 9 month pregnancy followed by false hysterical child birth. I feel like my friend is misled in her mind. She has lost a couple pregnancies in the past and I think she is desperate to have children. The problem is, she is not stable in a relationship. I worry about her floating from guy to guy just to have a baby. I want to talk to her but I don't know how to say she is not experiencing real pregnancy. Besides, she said she got pg in October. In October, she was still claiming to be 6 months pregnant from the last one that "miscarried." She isn't mentally ill. In fact she is very intelligent. I don't know how to help her. I do know that I don't even consider my sillyness a false pg anymore! Thinking you are pg and testing doesn't make you looney. Was I completely on my rocker? NO! LMAO LMAO.. I accepted the neg test and went to bed for awhile though. It was hard. I can't believe someone I know has multiple completely false pg's. Feeling baby kicks? What do I do? I can't let her continue this. It is emotionally harmful. I was thinking I would print a bunch of stuff on pseudopregnancy. We could go over it and I gather facts and show her that it doesn't match up. I know in my heart she isn't 6 or 8 months pg. I guess I believe in miracles and what if she was and the hospital was wrong? I know that is crazy, but what if??? Please help...
:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Can you ask her to do a test? Tell her to poas so you can check it out. Or take her to get blood work. Maybe you can lie to her and tell her that she needs to get a u/s done, or blood work done to confirm a pregnancy. And then there she will see it is not true. That is a tough one, if you think that she is harming herself with this (and it sounds like she may be emotionally) then I would come out and tell her the truth.

I have heard that women can want to be pregnant so bad that their bodies can actually follow the traits of it. Thier mind takes over and believes they are pg and their tummy will grow, they will feel things, I even heard you can produce milk!! Crazy eh? That's too bad, poor girl needs a little help, it is going to be so hard for her when there is no baby in a few months.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes I agree Conswayla. Thanks for taking the time to post about it. It is sad and frustrating. I hate seeing anybody lonely and sad about ttc. After being on here, I see firsthand through myself and everyone around me what a miracle it really is... I think I will try to talk to her. She seems a little defensive though. I don't know what would be the best...


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sarah that's a tuff one! I wouldn't even begin to know how to deal with this. I do know that it's not a healthy thing to think your pg. She defo needs help and obviously her other friends aren't going to help her so you my dear are stuck with it. So sorry but somebody needs to help. :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

She will be upset and get defensive I am sure. She obviously really believes this, so it will be hard for her to take. But I think as long as she knows you are there for her and care for her it will be easier for her. Good Luck hun, I hope it all works out :hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

ladies
im homei didnt get my BFP :( :( and OH slipped 2 discs in his back sky diving...so we are out for this month too....great eh?
am really down atm....
ut most importantly how are you all?! BFPs?! testing?! let me know i will catxch up tomo xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybe baby said:


> ladies
> im homei didnt get my BFP :( :( and OH slipped 2 discs in his back sky diving...so we are out for this month too....great eh?
> am really down atm....
> ut most importantly how are you all?! BFPs?! testing?! let me know i will catxch up tomo xxxx

Welcome back hun, how was your holiday? I am sorry that you didn't get your bfp. And about your DH! I just went through that with my DH, he had 2 surgeries in the past 2 months, one on his knee and the next his back....same thing. I know how upsetting it is. I pray that he gets better soon. My DH had his surgery nearly a month ago and he is already doing a lot better. Hang in there hun, we are all here for you. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Buds

Oh guys...I feel terrible that I haven't had time to check up on what's been happening!!! my life has been so hectic (or maybe its just in my mind and all the decisions I need to make - see my journal)...I keep trying to get on here but my oh has moved home now, so we are just getting used to things and I don't really want him knowing I come on here just yet (I don't think he will understand). I REALLY hope all is good with you all. I'll try to have a good read through tomorrow!

:dust: all round!
xxx


----------



## Erinnae

WOW- this party is kickin' !!! LOL
No positive OPK yet- I have the suckiest thermometer! I need to go buy a good one- Any hints on a good one?? The BD starts tomorrow!! We have our anniversary date and the game is on!!!! WOO HOO!

Oh btw- I HATE poas- I am so a PIAC addict!!! I have missed SOO many times and you pee all over your hands! i hate it SO much!! Those digis are SO cool- I wish it would say on ours how far we are! That would be cool! 

So the theme this month is good- SO many:bfp:!!! I think it would be so cool if we could all get one!

Any history on using Robitussin during OV?? Let me know what you think!
Things are getting SO exciting!


----------



## Maybe baby

conswayla...CD12 ut havent sexed yet so not much hope for this month...*sigh* maybe next... xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybe baby said:


> conswayla...CD12 ut havent sexed yet so not much hope for this month...*sigh* maybe next... xxx

I know the feeling, that was like me last month, DH had surgery the day before I O'd. I know it is so frustrating. I hope you can figure something out. But there is always next month, maybe you can get a bit of :spermy: in tonight if DH is up for it. But I do understand how hard that is. :hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

was impossible...we have now got our final 20 days apart before he finishes that job...but is a long haul 20 days but by then ill be almost redy for next ov yay xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning ladies how is everybody?

I practiced softball last night and OMG again more muscles I had no idea were there :rofl:

Sorry Maybe that you didn't get you bfp and your dh hurt himself.

Conswayla what method are you using this cycle SHIG?

Erin sounds like your gearing up for a bd session like me :rofl:

Hey Buds hows it going?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hi Sunshine!!

Ok ladies need help! I took some FF temps at wrong times. I adjusted them with the adjuster. FF said I ov'd on CD16. Then I put the original temps back. FF said I ov'd on CD17! I scoped out how far along the doc thinks I am with CM and CP and +OPK... I have determined that according to fertility signs, I must have ov'd on the night of CD15 and possible the morning of CD16. My cervix was closing up and getting firm by CD16 and CM was sticky on CD16 AND CD17... The sperm that got me pg HAD to be from the EWCM the night of CD15 (sorry tmi)... What do you guys think! Here is the chart. I removed the red cross hairs and forced ov... I was wondering how I could have gotten pg on CD17 WITH NO BD!!! Let me know what you guys think! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c5a1


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok that was stupid. Of course the sperm was from cd15. That was the last time I had it around O. :rof: What I meant was.. I don't know. I swear I ov'd between cd15 and cd16.....HAD TO BE!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

OH told me to go to sperm bank...i know he jokes but in my mind set lmao


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sarah your a Hoot! :rofl:

Ok this is what I understand happens. You can BD anytime within the 5 days prior to o and the :spermy: swim through your open cervix and up the tubes and attacks your eggie :rofl: This may take days to reach the egg, but when FF says you o'd you probably did and it just took that long for the sperm to reach it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Conswayla M

iwantbebebad said:


> Hi Sunshine!!
> 
> Ok ladies need help! I took some FF temps at wrong times. I adjusted them with the adjuster. FF said I ov'd on CD16. Then I put the original temps back. FF said I ov'd on CD17! I scoped out how far along the doc thinks I am with CM and CP and +OPK... I have determined that according to fertility signs, I must have ov'd on the night of CD15 and possible the morning of CD16. My cervix was closing up and getting firm by CD16 and CM was sticky on CD16 AND CD17... The sperm that got me pg HAD to be from the EWCM the night of CD15 (sorry tmi)... What do you guys think! Here is the chart. I removed the red cross hairs and forced ov... I was wondering how I could have gotten pg on CD17 WITH NO BD!!! Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c5a1

Because the big spike happened after CD 17, I would GUESS that would be the day. But I am not 100% sure. Those :spermy: waited in there for the egg!


----------



## Erinnae

Ok SO game on!!

Hey Sarah- You have a little bean in there that is growing and it is a miracle. Enjoy it sister!!!

I want one too!!! Pray hard!


----------



## Conswayla M

Did I do this yet? I little mini update. I usually do it in my journal and then I feel like I am repeating myself, but I know not everyone on BnB reads my journal, nor do I expect them to want to :rofl: Unless you want to get depressed.

I had O symptoms yesterday, and I had some spotting, which would mean O. Thought that was the day, but I had a big temp dip today, so I am expecting to O tomorrow, or the next day....or maybe today? :rofl: No clue. Well I must continue :sex:!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Conswayla keep up the scroggin til you get the cross hairs just to be sure :rofl: That is my plan this cycle so as soon as I get a +opk I will be scroggin w/dh till I get my crosshairs!


----------



## cazd

Sarah - Looking at your temps I'd go for OV on cd16!

Conswayla - CD10 ! Ha - I reckon our bodies release the egg and then the day after or the day after that... our temps go up - that they don't go up straight away.

MaybeBaby - Glad you're back - onwards and upwards eh?

Erinnae - I'm with you this time round - I'm gonna totally fill up on :spermy: !


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Conswayla keep up the scroggin til you get the cross hairs just to be sure :rofl: That is my plan this cycle so as soon as I get a +opk I will be scroggin w/dh till I get my crosshairs!


Scroggin :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah I'm showing my age with my lingo :rofl:


----------



## samzi

right my lovelies im off to bed!


----------



## Conswayla M

I love the scroggin :rofl:
Since my temp dropped so much I am sure I didn't O yesterday, it is coming though! :rofl: I can't get over scroggin haha


----------



## Csunshine013

Well I'm off to play ball and maybe get some scroggin in this evening and replenish dh stock :rofl:

Know get scroggin ladies lots of us getting close to the O time!


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: I love it!!


----------



## Premomt

What the F! Look at my chart. I had that crazy "reset" dip again on CD7 and since i've had it the past 2 months, I decided to POA OPK. Something registered, but not enough to call it "positive", so I disregarded it. Started OPKing again CD10 (cause i have a fade in pattern most of the time) and haven't gotten a single positive yet. in fact, they have gotten lighter than CD7's reading. :roll:

I suppose I could be delayed this month considering DH pissed me off terribly about :sex: CD11 night, and it kinda effected me till :sex: on CD12 (aka he redeemed himself ha!) So I will keep testing and temping if I remember to do so.

Bleck. I hope I ov soon. :roll: I no gonna be happy if this is an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybe you O'd on CD 9 Premomt? Looks like that could have been the day, and you didn't do an opk that day. Or you were going to O and stress delayed it....I think I have done that!


----------



## Erinnae

I hate when stress delays things- I think that I dont necessarily enjoy the OPKs. It makes me obsess a little more. 
I can honestly say I have never heard the term scroggin!! That is hilarious!! Im gonna get my scroggin on tonight!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I know, scroggin is the new word for :sex: I am using that word all the time. I am going to go home and say to DH "Are you up for some scroggin tonight?" :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: SCROGGIN!!! Yeah I got some unwanted scroggin this am... You know what I said to DH! OMG this is so funny. According to HIM, (I can't believe I am saying this) He made a comment about lasting 2 seconds. I was asleep... Apparently, I said 

(clears throat)

"It is like an old leather shoe. It just fits good."

OK?????????? Now someone tell me WTF THAT was about. Thats ok. The other morning when I woke up, I couldn't remember DS's name. I finally screamed "Hey Kid!" Oh, I am truly going to pee myself.... A leather shoe? WTF... Ok officially now. W T F???? Ok, I still don't get it. I don't believe him. I am 28. Why would I refer to my Va-J-J as a leather shoe. AN OLD leather shoe.. I have no f-ing clue....

Sunshine.. Get your damn scroggin and check back LMAO LMAO You too Conswayla!
:hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies
going shopping with my 32 week preggie best friend later or tomorrow...joy of joys...i love her 2 bits but its upsetting for me...am i a bad friend?! xxxxx


----------



## Erinnae

No Maybe- Ive been there and I know that exact feeling. Its like a constant reminder!


----------



## gumb69

it's only natural to feel that way. no matter how much we are happy for our friends part of you will be tinged with part of jealousy but don't worry you will get your BFP

sarah- leather shoes, you are freakin hilarious, yep, baby brain def got you early pet xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning ladies how was the scroggin fest? :rofl:

I didn't get any scroggin in my DH was very tired.:sleep:

Maybe don't feel like your a bad friend, she will understand if your not all into shopping! If she is a good friend she will know. :hugs:

Erin the term scroggin must be from the west of US as it was very popular when I lived in Wyoming in the 80's :rofl: There I go again showing my age. :rofl:

Hey Conswayla how was the your scroggin fest with your dh? Hope it proved friutful :rofl:

Premomt hope you O'd this month!

Wantabebe WTF leather shoe?


----------



## Conswayla M

No O yet, maybe today, CP is much higher today.


----------



## Csunshine013

Sounding good Conswayla. Hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## Maybe baby

hey had a good day in the end...helpin my gay friend buy stuff for his new flat tomorrow yay!! xxx how are we? xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Maybe that sounds so fun! I miss my gay friends as I have moved away! Before I had DD I told my dad that he didn't have anything to worry about I only hung out with gay men :rofl: Within two months I had to call him and tell him I was PG with dd. :rofl: Wish I had some of my Queeny PMA!

Whatcha buying? Funiture or accessories? 

Glad today turned out better than you expected.


----------



## iwantbebebad

NEWS FLASH!!! Embarassing, scary stretch marked bump pic in my journal! 6 months pg with DS 10 years ago. LOOK AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!!!! It is very very scary...


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies
i had an eventful night.....pls can u read journal to catch up xx


----------



## RaeEW89

OMG Samzi!! I just saw that you got ur BFP. Congrats oh this is sooo exciting. Team Lovebumps is doing so well. Well I O tomorrow, we shall see how things go in about 15 days. FX'd to all the rest of us without our beanies.


----------



## cazd

Just logged on wondering if Irish had caved and tested early. Boo.

But hoorah for Ov Rae - good luck!

K - off to see Sarah's pic....


----------



## Erinnae

Rae so glad that you are back!!
There are a lot of us OVing!! Should be an eventful week:)


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning ladies how is everybody today?

I hope good!

Good to see you Rae and what an exciting time to be back!

Cadz were are you in your cycle?

Erin how are you doing today?

Wantabebe OMG that looks like it hurt and now nothing wow that's wonderful!

Maybe hope you had fun with you gay friend!

Conswayla how are you today?

Samzi how it going? Have you done another test lately? Should be black by now! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all, looks like I Ov'd yesterday CD 13, last :sex: session was CD 11. Oh well, I guess there is a slight chance!

Glad to see you back Rae and all ready for O!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh sorry, I meant to say...My last *SCROGGIN* session. Pardon me and my bad english :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Are we still on SCROGGIN LMAO LMAO LMAO !! Hey Sunshine! Thanks for the stretch mark shout out LMAO LMAO RAE??? WHERE IS RAE!!! I have to go backwards in the thread to find you! I hope you are well! It must be O time! I wish you the very best! Conswayla, WHAT UP!!! LMAO LMAO LMAO YOU ARE THE O QUEEN! 

I need to quit yelling. It isn't necessary :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

I am the O queen....well I am sure of it anyway....too bad I am not the SCROGGIN queen, cause that can result in pregnancy!


----------



## iwantbebebad

No it can't Conswayla! We already determined that its a lie! Storks bring babies! Not BD!!! :rofl: :rofl: So you are fine with or without LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh good! Well thats a relief, WTF have I been doing for the past 11 months then? Shite, if I would have know the damn stork brought me the baby then I would have just sat back and waited :rofl: :rofl: that would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Csunshine013

I wont be the scroggin queen this month me and dh got into a horrible fight over a bunch of stuff this afternoon. I am not even going to see again until sometime Sunday. He made me do something and I was not very happy with and it ended up getting me into some trouble and now he's in the dog house.

Why can't men just do what we ask and be cool with it?:hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry that you and DH got into a fight Sunshine! Thankfully you are probably not ov'ing yet, you will be good for Sunday and on. I hope you didn't get into too much trouble!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Conswayla, I am so angry with him still. It usually passes, but he is such a jerk sometimes! I have to go sit my three days in full now instead of working on Saturday and getting out early. :cry: I can say that he is going to hurt just as bad as me cause he has DD all weekend now! :rofl: I will talk to him after he cools down a little and explain why I ask him to do the things I do.:dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

Men can be so silly sometimes, I get so mad at my DH too, just from pure stupidity!! Let's hope it all works out soon!


----------



## Csunshine013

It will cause he is going to be so lonely tonight with nobody home hope he behaves himself! I trust him fully with the other women, but it's going to the casino and spending lots of money that he has a problem with about two or three times a year.


----------



## Conswayla M

I think I missed something....what is going on: :rofl: other women and casino....uh oh


----------



## Erinnae

that is so frustrating and it never fails that you get in an argument when you are OVing!!!! I am so sorry! We had a little tiff last night and we ended up "scroggin" lol but i was a little worried!

Day 14 no sign of OV! I usually OV around 17 so I still have time!


----------



## Maybe baby

hello hello...i am bright and chipper and in the 2ww...whoopee..only just though...read my journal xx


----------



## cazd

Yeah - blokes are... quite often... crap.
But mines lovely right now 'cos he's off the sauce - and he's a rock god - oh - and he gave me a good scroggin this morning! :rofl:

Maybebaby - you hoping for a little x-bean? :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

ok im feeling it- ladies- today is the day!!:) my temp dropped:)


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds like a good time for you Erin!
Good start Cazd, replenish those :spermy:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well thats pretty much it, thats where I am in my cycle :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

We have never been this slow- Where is everybody??


----------



## Premomt

I'm here! :wave:
And I'm confused. FF says I'm probablly 3 dpo today, but I am not too sure about that considering I got a very blank negative OPK on cd 13. And on a whim today I checked my cp and cm this afternoon and my cm was pinkish and somewhat EW-ish. Too early to be implantation bleeding if I'm only 3dpo, too late to be ov spotting at cd 16, and waay too early to be af.
So I'm not sure what to think. If I did ov on cd 9 I'd be about 7dpo, and implant bleeding would make some sense if I thought we'd timed BD right, but I don't, so...:shrug:
What I do know is that my boobs are more sore than usual at 3dpo, I felt so fat today I almost swore off icecream, and I am exhausted from a late night last night. Its crazy but I am so tempted to go POAOPK just to see if by some odd chance I am oving reeeally late. And I keep string at my chart expecting it to scream "you are definitly pregnant!" :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

what signs did you have that made you think that you OV on cd13? Cause it sounds like this is OV? What did your temps say?


----------



## Premomt

Temps suggest cd 13 I spiked cd14 and have stayed up.


----------



## bunnyhop

Can i join this team? Not sure what i need to do to join x


----------



## cazd

Hi bunnyhop - you don't need to do anything to join us - you're welcome to come and chat. What's your story?

Premont - that temp jump is so striking - OV just has to be CD13. Maybe you missed the surge on CD12?
And Yay for sore @@s. Maybe its a SUPER-EGG or already on its way for implantation and your bodys getting ready !


----------



## Maybe baby

hi ladies just poppin in and seein if your all well :)


----------



## Premomt

Dun da da daaa!!! "Super Egg!" :rofl: so I adjusted yesterdays temp. When I took it yesterday I thought it was wonky and I retemped and got the higher reading. But when todays temp matched the low one from yesterday I changed it back.
Oh and we dtd this am just in case ov was indeed delayed. I checked cm today and it was the same as yesterday eggy with brownish tinge (yesterday was pink) my nipples are super sensitive today too, which usually happens round ov.
Ho hum...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well Premom hun best of luck to you! This is a really exciting time! The brown tinge is really exciting! Does that happen to you every cycle? Fingers X'd that you will get a BFP in a few days! If you get symptoms are you going to :test: or wait for the day? LMAO Good luck!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

No the tinge does not usually happen unless we've :sex:, and we hadn't prior to seeing that.
I will still wait until I am late to test, unless I notice something really out of the ordinary.
We shal see... 
OH- I almost forgot, POAOPK and it was :bfn: so I'm not sure about the eggy cm..


----------



## Premomt

No the tinge does not usually happen unless we've :sex:, and we hadn't prior to seeing that.
I will still wait until I am late to test, unless I notice something really out of the ordinary.
We shal see... 
OH- I almost forgot, POAOPK and it was :bfn: so I'm not sure about the eggy cm..


----------



## Erinnae

ok so i looked at your temps and man that was a BIG jump! I hope it is a SUPER EGG for you! Just keep dtd and time will tell:) I bet this is your month!:)
positive opk today:)


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, how are you all?


----------



## iwantbebebad

SAMZI!! How are you hun! I was thinking about you all weekend.. How is the sticky doing? Any news on your doc appt? Isn't it tomorrow hun? Are they going to do a beta? Oooohhh I am so happy for you! This is great great news! Let me know how you are!
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

im ok thanks, all good here atm :) how are you? :hugs:

yeah, drs tomorrow, doubt anything will be done really, but going to see if i can get an early scan..il mention something along those lines anyway! im so tired but cant sleep cos i keep sneezing my head off :hissy:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh hun I am sorry! Is your tummy gurgling yet lol?? Uterus stretching? Bb's sore? Barfy? LOL SYMPTOM SPOT DAMN IT :rof: For me??? :rofl:
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

lol im nausea's every day and always yawning by 3pm, and ready for bed by 7! tingly bb's now and again and on off tummy pains (just had some baddish ones for a mo but they gone now!) um what else. oh yeah MAJOR bloating the last few days, was sat most the time with my pants open :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

The theme of the day seemed to be "gotta go, gotta go, gotta go right now..." And I'm not sure why. 
We took the dog to the dog park today, and I got a venti drink from starbucks, and drank some water while we were there. I had to pee like I normally would when we left, and I was even sweating quite a bit from the heat. Then I had to make a few things for a grill out at my parents house tonight, and I didn't drink anything while shopping or cooking (about 2 hours) nor did I drink much while over there. Half a bottle of gatorade, and 2 wine cooler type drinks. 
For as much as I was outside today in the 100 degree heat, I did not drink nearly enough and yet somehow I felt the urge to pee about every half hour or less.
I was in the pool for the later part of the evening, and I had to get out and pee so damn much it felt like I was taking pool water in through osmosis! :rofl:
I almost think I've got a bladder infection coming with how much I've had to pee today. But I don't think I actully do cause I've actually had fluid come out and no "after burn" :rofl:
So that is my SS for the day. A new one I've not had before. Oh and my BBs and nips are crazy sensitive/ sore.
Rant over! Sorry for tmi ladies, but I've got to pee!:rofl:


----------



## samzi

morning.

GAH, awake early on a week day AGAIN! damn it :rofl:


----------



## Maybe baby

heyhey
im in such a good mood...applied for a new nanny job and had the interview today and i think i kicked ass...find out in a few days
how are we all xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning ladies you have been busy chatting while I was off this weekend.

Conswayla didn't mean to confuse you, about other woman and casino's. :rofl: Dh likes to gamble, the last time I was out of town he spent his share and mine too :rofl: that's what I meant about the casino and as far as other women go he is the most faithful man I have ever met, I have given him ample reason to find someone new way back and he never did so I know that's not an issue. 

I couldn't temp Friday or Saturday and my temp Sunday was late and all off because I was moving around a lot and actually took it sitting on the lou :rofl:

Hope you all are doing well in what ever stage of your cycle your are PMA and lots of :bfp: for our team!


----------



## Premomt

Geez I hate this part.....


----------



## cazd

Running to the loo and back must be sooo annoying! Ha - wonder if its a nice early symptom!

I'm just about in my 2ww too - and I totally agree... BORING !!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Caz and Premomt! I wish you both love and the best for this 2WW! Premomt, this might just be your first symptom like Caz said! That is really exciting! And Caz, maybe you threatening your ovaries and Dh's sperm with medical tests scared them into a pg!! They were probably hanging out and sunbathing until they heard "dye test" and "SA" and they decided they better pick up the pace! I will scream my head off when you get that BFP! Its coming! Ok flying over to your FF to obsess!
:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ Looks like you have some good symptoms, you could have even O'd a bit earlier and you are having implantation spotting! Maybe!!

CD 17~ No idea what is going on with my chart either. I entered yesterdays temp and I got cross hairs at CD 13...then today my temp took a DIVE!! And took my cross hairs away. I think I O'd on CD 12 not 13, but ff wants to say 13. What is going on? DH and I missed a few days :sex: too. Ihad O symptoms on CD 11 and 12, CD 13 my CP was very high. What is going on....I hate this too! :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

me too! 2ww buddies- we need to continue chatting to make this go faster. 
Couple questions ( keeping in mind, IM new to OV tests and lovebumps:)) 
1. At what point do I actually OV. Before or after temp drop and when or after positive OPK???
2. How do I put my FF on my profile??

Help a girl out:)


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh I think I am taking a chilled out relaxed month! :rofl: I have only been on here a few days this week, oh wait it's only Monday :dohh: guess I am obsessed. :rofl:

Premomt sound like you have some symptoms hope it pans out for you! 

Cadz how are you today? 

Conswayla I am off to stalk your chart I didn't peak at it before. Will get back to you on that. :rofl:

Wantabebe so glad you didn't just abandone us! How are you feeling? Good I hope!

I feel like I did two hundred sit ups as my stomach is so sore, or maybe that was all the scroggin me and DH did yesterday LMAO


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies...3DPO...want to be further on so i can start my symptom spotting lol!!


----------



## Csunshine013

That great Maybe, I have decided that I am going to try and not symptom spot this month as it mad life hard last cycle. I will be excited to hear all about your symptoms though!


----------



## Conswayla M

Erin~ When your temp goes up (I think .4 degrees or so) and remains that way for 3 days, then you O'd. You O the day BEFORE the temp spike. So there really is no real way to tell with temps before you O. Unless you kinda have a feeling. I am not sure about OPK's

Okay, we do need to make this faster...I am 4 dpo....I have nothing fun to share....nothing at all. This part is so boring!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Erin- OPK'S !!! (Conswayla hates them I think lol) Basically after detecting the surge you should ov 12-48 hours later. So BD like crazy for a day or two and you should be covered! Watching temps will tell you the day for sure and cm and cp will tell you the fertile times in addition to the opk!! Post your +OPk pic!!
:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

I was at the pharmacy and I saw some OPK's 20% off and I thought............hmmmmm. NO NO NO I wont do it! And I saw some hpt's 20% off, and I thought........hmmmmmm. NO NO NO STOP IT. It was hard not to buy. I think I stood there and stared at them for 5 minutes straight :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL Remember!!! Answer Early is the SAME as FRER! And half the price!!! I couldn't believe it! I took it out and it looked like a Frer but with a clear lid not pink... Then I compared the boxes. Same sensitivity, same maufacturer, everything!! It was AWESOME! I still POAS when I find them in drawers lol. It makes me feel better. My beta was 4557 yesterday so even is something bad happened, it would take quite a while to get to 10 or whatever can't be detected anymore lol... It is a lifelong obsession. I will have my tubes tied or a hysterectomy and still POAS :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Hey GO TO MY JOURNAL and look at the bump I found on BnB!!! Tell me if its real LMAO LMAO!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I love how you are still POAS! Wow, I got started with the addiction, and quit before it got bad. Oh, I do have a "Check my Cervix and CM" addiction, what is that called CCC addiction :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeah I was always laughing at you guys with Team PIAC and POAS Addicts LOL LOL. Then this am I cleaned out my bathroom drawers. Do you know that I found over 100 opk's and hpt's from 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so so so so ridiculous! I should have made a pic with them and photo'd them for bnb!!! Ahhhhh. One girl on a forum took a pic of her HPT collection LOL. She made the words H P T with her tests all over the floor! It was HUGE!! Yes its a cool addiction. And fun. Which is why I saw that damn shadow 8dpo and nobody else could! I am a trained POAS professional! CM and CP actually got awfully fun too! You got me on that crap! I had my hand up there all of May... I keep it out now unless weird stuff comes out lol. I am scared of touching it LMAO LMAO LMAO

Oh another thing! I hid my tests that were neg.. Dh found one behind the washing machine, under the dishwasher and DS ratted me out and told DH I had those weird line things in his bathroom cabinet LMAO LMAO LMAO... THE WORST embarassment was DH catching me sneaking one in after the +beta LMAO LMAO... I dropped it out of my mumu and kicked it under the couch. He said I saw you kick something. I tried to act dumb but he flung the couch in the air (peeing) and he thought I was sneaking cigarettes or something. Nope. POAS... He just looked at me like boggled. I told him he would never understand and snatched my stick and headed off. LMAO LMAO LMAO I am FINALLY done now!!! For now :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
That is so funny, maybe they will come up with Gender Prediction kits, and give pregnant women with poas addictions something else to do. Okay, that is what I am inventing, I will be rich! But I have to figure out a way to make women pee on them all the time, so it can take a while to show up........yeah. And then they will pee on them through out their pregnancy to make sure it didn't change. Pink line for a girl, blue line for a boy. Okay, off to my lab!


----------



## Buds

Hey all...missed you guys. I am trying to catch up. Have to be off now to catch my own scroggin session :rofl:. I'll be in the 2ww soon I reckon. Am awaiting my temp rise though I think ov was today so going to get my last chance of the :spermy: I hope. (OH doesn't actually know about this yet though...:haha: )

Hope you are all happy and rampant bunnies! Go catch those :spermy: and lets get our :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes we must all be getting some scroggin sessions in!:blush:

I feel like I have done about 500 sit ups as my stomach is so sore after the lovely scroggin session DH and I had yesterday. :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

I love how DH's never know LMAO LMAO.. Its like they don't realize what BD is for. They think it was made just for them. My mom said if I want to have another baby with DH just don't discuss it and BD LMAO LMAO LMAO.. It isn't trickery! They should know BD makes babies LOL
PBH!! I love your invention. It rocks. You need to hurry in the lab so I can pee on one lol... I was thinking of doing that maternal dna test for 400 bucks lol. I can do it at 8 weeks i think! No. I will wait. I don't care what it is, I just want to BUY BABY CLOTHES!!!!!!!!!!!!! That poor baby. The day I find out girl or boy I am going to drop like two months pay at Burlington Coat Factory buying baby gear galore. LOL In stylish pink or blue.. NO YELLOW OR GREEN LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## samzi

bleh, i almost puked before :(


----------



## Conswayla M

Just got back from the lab, this is hard work and I think I will be in there for 9 months....maybe when I come out a baby will come with me. Okay, we have to keep talking 24/7 for the next 2 weeks so we can all get through this 2ww having fun!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Samzi hope the ill feeling passes soon!

Wantabebe while reading earlier about going #2 during delivery well this isn't that uncommon. I did during labor with dd and also puked during the transition phase, yes they gave me a small basin and filled it to the brim cause half of it shot out the back end. What a mess. It's not the most lovely of feelings, but the end result is the most wonderful reward! I remember everything and it was 10yrs ago for me. :rofl:


----------



## samzi

well its my bed time.

night ladies x


----------



## Conswayla M

Night Samzi, hope you feel better hun!

Do you think we are scaring anyone that hasn't given birth? I mean it wasn an awful experience. But yes the greatest gift was the end result. And then you are instantly in love more then you ever imagined you could be. It can't be that bad if we are willing to do it again right?


----------



## Erinnae

It was the most incredible, rewarding, unexplainable experience I have ever had in my entire life. Hands down.


----------



## Premomt

When I first started TTC I searched natural birth on youtube and scared myself sh!tless watching a woman get an episiomety. :shock: :sick: I am so glad I saw it then, rather than after I was already pg,it gave me time to come to terms with the fact that it may have to happen that way. The just better stitch me up a wee bit tighter to make it worth the recovery! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I don't remember the whole experience being bad, just really uncomfortable :rofl: I would do a 100 times over if I could afford it!

Premomt I was one of those ladies that required an apesiotomy and that was something I said to my dr at the time :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

my doctor just lets it rip and sews it up right when I have the baby and I never know it happens:)


----------



## Csunshine013

I didn't want to tear, my cousin tour from front to back and that makes for your manditory bm before leaving the hospital horrid! :dohh:


----------



## Erinnae

maybe hospitals are just different- Cause we dont have mandatory bm, just pee:) I also only need like 1 or 2 stitches. My sis in law had "3rd degree" tearing, broken tail bone, and hemmroids(sp?) So i understand the yucky experience too!:)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Premomt- I forget... LOL.. You are very very beautiful and young. Well we are all young. I was really really young with DS. Ok no lies, just honesty. The stretch marks and weight gain and all that. NOW, I look back and laugh. It is a speck of my life and nothing to ever cry about. I have an amazing son that I am looking at right now. Smart, handsome, loving and helpful. And a momma's boy lol... THEN, I can remember very clearly sitting in the tub 8 months pregnant and crying my eyes out. I went to the doctor and asked when my bb's would go back and what would take the horrible stretch marks away. Of course, they said both were permanent. Now, stretch marks don't happen to all but wrecked bb's will! You need to prepare for that one. Even if you don't breastfeed. And the episiotomy thing. I have to admit. That was my biggest fear. Luckily for me, he soared out right before I tore and I escaped! I did have to use the warm water bottle for a week when I peed, but we were all good other than that...Some women sail through pg and look just as amazing after. Some look better! But some don't and that is the price you pay for contributing life to this earth. I know you see some things that are terrifying. The good news is I have talked with tons of women who got cut and/or tore and nobody cared. LOL.. Nobody. It is weird. The pain goes away as soon as you see the baby. All you care about is the baby. Oh and if you have the baby at night, you can't sleep and everyone else does. You just lay awake wondering what the hell just happened. LMAO :rofl: It is an adrenaline rush for sure! Not one I would pick for recreational activities but it works for birth! Good luck! 
:hugs:

Erin- 2WW YEAHHHHHH!!!

Sunshine- I would puke 10 million times to get DS all over again! :rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies! Im so glad to see everyone doing well. What else has been going on with all of you?


----------



## Maybe baby

heyhey....how are u all
the weather is gorgeous...i have made loads of salads and chicken for my parents and me tonight...to sit out in garden
arent things so much better when suns out?


----------



## iwantbebebad

CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies, how are we all doing?

I had an apesiotomy. And honestly, I was so glad that I did. I was pushing and pushing and it was hurting so much, and then all of a sudden I felt like a relief, like I opened up to the world and suddenly it was a put easier. After was sore....and like Sarah had the squirt bottle for when I peed. But it is amazing, no matter what we go through in the end it is worth it!

I have nothing to report today, just the same ol boring 2ww, where is everyone else in their cycle now?


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

im ready for home, im STARVING!!


----------



## Maybe baby

yes sarah CHICKENNNNN lol xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Well Im 3 dpo(what Im gonna assume is Ov after mc) I know the chances of me getting a BFP right after mc is well nearly impossible, but it makes OH and I feel better to "try" this cycle. Conswayla-Boring tww stuff?


----------



## Conswayla M

Glad you are back trying Rae, I heard your chances of conceiving are better right after a mc, I could be wrong. I sure it hope it happens soon! Glad we are all close in our cycles!


----------



## RaeEW89

We are pretty close in our cycles we are both on cd 18. I know my ticker says 14 days till testing, but thats just so Im waiting until after AF is due. Ill probably be testing much earlier then that. Well thanks for that, I hope its true. Fx'd and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## samzi

rae, i was told you are much more fertile after a mc, about 2 weeks after. so goodluck! :dust:


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh really? Hmm I hope so for me! It would make OH sooo happy. His poor little heart broke when I went to Drs and found out.


----------



## samzi

yeah, thats what i got told after mine..or did i read it online. anyhow :lol: yeah its true!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww thats good., how are you doing Samzi?


----------



## samzi

im ok thanks! really starving atm though, cant wait for tea :lol:


----------



## Conswayla M

That has to be so hard. But I think that is why we may be given the gift to possibly conceive right away again.


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww well at least you arent feeling too icky yet. it would be a relief for it to work like that, but not thinking its gonna work this month.


----------



## samzi

oh i have been feeling sick every day and tired really early and bloated like a whale, but im not complaining :)


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww, sad, but at least you know beany is ok when you feel that icky. Since Im want another BFP so bad Im pretty sure the symptoms after getting one wont bother me too much cuz of how bad I want this.


----------



## samzi

yeah :hugs:

im still scared of it all going wrong again...just over a week to go and then i may relax a little.


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww dont be scared hunny, everything will be fine. You have a stong bean Im sure. But after a week Im sure you will feel much better.


----------



## Conswayla M

This whole process is scary, even once the baby is born it is scary. But great!


----------



## samzi

i hope so :)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Samzi dear I hope you feel better too. It is going to be hard and don't be surprised if in a week you are still stressed. I think I will feel better after the 5 month U/S when I see a healthy developing baby. Also the baby has a shot at living in an emergency. That is when I am buying furniture lol. Fingers X'd, but I think you have a good bean! 

Rae- Oh hun. Did the doctor give you any idea what happened? Probably not because nobody seems to know what the hell is going on early. I have been so irritated about that. I don't mean to be impatient or dramatic but I am literally terrified. I have a scan in two weeks to see the baby's heart beat. I am going to video it on my cell phone and upload it. I am going to cry forever... Time is flying. I know Samzi and I are still super early but it was like yesterday we got the BFP... I was 3 wks and 3 days when I got the BFP lol.. That seems forever ago. I can't imagine how much the baby has developed since then. Not size but organs and stuff... I think I am going to cry now lol...

Oh yeah.. Neural tubes are finished in my bean in two days! That is what everyone was freaking out so bad about when I got the fever. I think I am ok though. I was only 5wk and 5wk 1dy when I had the fever. Hopefully they didn't start developing yet!


----------



## Conswayla M

Your beans are growing, so exciting! Its so neat to read about what stages they develop certain things at! Remember I had a fever while I was in early pregnancy too. So I think your chances are good of having a great healthy baby!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yes Conswayla, once again you are correct :rofl: I get so damn scared at every little thing. I didn't think anything of it until I was attacked by the doctor. I think it was a combination of of sickness and fear lol... I think everything is fine now. Thank you for your love and support. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Rae good to see you and not much longer for you and Cosnwayla in the tww! :happydance:

Iwantabebe you made the comment you were young and everybody was young, but I am old!!! I will be turning 39 in two weeks. It sucks, but I don't think I would go back for anything. My dh is 7 yrs my junior :blush: I like them young :rofl:


----------



## samzi

argh found ANOTHER spot on my face! :cry:


----------



## Conswayla M

39 isn't old!! No way, you are just fine, and way to go on the young man!! That is great Sunshine!


----------



## Erinnae

Rae- I got pg with DS exactly two weeks after MC! I was fertile myrtle!! I have two friends who did the same:)


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Conswayla, but sometimes I feel very old. He goes full steam ahead from the time he gets up until the time he crashes at night and he gives me grief that I take a nap on the weekends :rofl: Can't wait til I have a baby so I can nap when the baby does and not get grief! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

I take naps whenever I can :rofl: Men will always be like kids though, they all have this weird energy and us women are so worn from our busy lives :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sometimes I invite dh to nap in the afternoon on the weekends, but we don't sleep :blush: 


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: such filth!! :rofl:


----------



## Coco

Hi Everyone,

I was asked by the lovely iwanttobebad to take a look at this thread and although you all seem wonderful I don't know if I'm eligible to join?!

I don't really have much to offer! I have an irregular cycle and I am planning to start charting in the hope that some sort of pattern will emerge. At the moment I haven't had a period for 6 weeks and possibly conceived from 5 weeks ago onwards. I have no idea when I'm ovulating all I know is that I 'usually' get af about every 4-5 weeks so it has been a little longer than usual. I have taken 2 non-sensitive tests and both bfn so not sure if 1) pregnant but hormone not strong enough for positive yet/ dodgy tests 2) didn't ovulate last month and still settling down from bcp. So time will tell.

I guess what I do have to offer is that for the time being I am ALWAYS just about to test lol so am right there with all of you at different times of the month!! I am hoping for a Feb baby with most of you at the mo! And I can talk babies allllll day long!

Anyways, I'll understand if I don't fit the bill! Would be honoured to be part of the team though! Thanks for reading! xxxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Coco said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was asked by the lovely iwanttobebad to take a look at this thread and although you all seem wonderful I don't know if I'm eligible to join?!
> 
> I don't really have much to offer! I have an irregular cycle and I am planning to start charting in the hope that some sort of pattern will emerge. At the moment I haven't had a period for 6 weeks and possibly conceived from 5 weeks ago onwards. I have no idea when I'm ovulating all I know is that I 'usually' get af about every 4-5 weeks so it has been a little longer than usual. I have taken 2 non-sensitive tests and both bfn so not sure if 1) pregnant but hormone not strong enough for positive yet/ dodgy tests 2) didn't ovulate last month and still settling down from bcp. So time will tell.
> 
> I guess what I do have to offer is that for the time being I am ALWAYS just about to test lol so am right there with all of you at different times of the month!! I am hoping for a Feb baby with most of you at the mo! And I can talk babies allllll day long!
> 
> Anyways, I'll understand if I don't fit the bill! Would be honoured to be part of the team though! Thanks for reading! xxxxx

You are so welcome to join hun! Sorry about the irregular periods....lets hope that gets straight soon. You came to the right place, so many opinions and help here. This is my 3rd month charting and I always have questions, but I do have some answers too! So we are all here to help, obsess and plan! I hope that your bfp or the :witch: comes soon, how long have you been of bcp for?


----------



## iwantbebebad

COCO! How dare YOU! I told you these girls are the very very best. You don't need passport to join. Or a period. Just a Va-J-J LMAO LMAO!!! There is a sweet girl on BnB who didn't have AF for two years and fell pg! It is amazing and does happen all the time. Fingers X'd for your journey! 
:hugs:


----------



## Coco

Aww thank you lovelies!! I am in bed with laptop listening to dh snore as I can't sleep AGAIN!! I have such an obsessive mind and once I want something it's all I can think about!....so guess what I'm lying in bed thinking about :rofl:

I have been off bcp now for about 3 months and seemed to have about 3 or 4 afs quite close together (2-3 weeks) so I'm not sure I actually ovulated prior to any of them and then nothing now for 6 weeks. I thought it was 5 but having double checked the dates I haven't had af since beginning of May.

I so hope this isn't the start of a long dry spell - I was on bcp for about 18 months this last time so I shouldn't imagine it would take my body that long to get back to normal. Despite irregular periods I have managed to fall pregnant whilst on the pill previously so I like to think we're pretty fertile! I am due a shed load of cheapy tests from ebay tomorrow I think so may do one straight away as they are apparently as sensitive as most docs tests. I have days when I feel pregnant at the moment and days when I don't although last time I didn't have a clue as I had no symptoms until I felt unwell at 8 weeks (although obv wasn't looking for them either)! So you never know! I am kind of nervous for getting a bfp though as I miscarried at 13 weeks last time and so it will be an emotional time and a nervous 13 wks that will follow. Gosh sorry for the essay!!!! And thanks again for being so lovely! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## want2bamom

I had very irregular periods too before i started to go and see the gyno! I maybe got my Period like 3-4 times a year, but somehow i got pregnant 3 times and m/c all 3...Maybe try going to see a specialist to get your periods regular again if it doesn't happen soon!! Wish you luck!!! I hope you conceive soon :)


----------



## Erinnae

I had two miscarriages in a row and my doc put me on progesterone and I got pregnant 2 weeks later- My doc said that is the first thing she tries if someone continuously gets pg and then loses the baby- Maybe that is something to think about?:)

We are SO happy to have you become part of our little group:)!!


----------



## RaeEW89

iwantbebebad said:


> Samzi dear I hope you feel better too. It is going to be hard and don't be surprised if in a week you are still stressed. I think I will feel better after the 5 month U/S when I see a healthy developing baby. Also the baby has a shot at living in an emergency. That is when I am buying furniture lol. Fingers X'd, but I think you have a good bean!
> 
> Rae- Oh hun. Did the doctor give you any idea what happened? Probably not because nobody seems to know what the hell is going on early. I have been so irritated about that. I don't mean to be impatient or dramatic but I am literally terrified. I have a scan in two weeks to see the baby's heart beat. I am going to video it on my cell phone and upload it. I am going to cry forever... Time is flying. I know Samzi and I are still super early but it was like yesterday we got the BFP... I was 3 wks and 3 days when I got the BFP lol.. That seems forever ago. I can't imagine how much the baby has developed since then. Not size but organs and stuff... I think I am going to cry now lol...
> 
> Oh yeah.. Neural tubes are finished in my bean in two days! That is what everyone was freaking out so bad about when I got the fever. I think I am ok though. I was only 5wk and 5wk 1dy when I had the fever. Hopefully they didn't start developing yet!

All he said was that there had to be something wrong. Thats all he could tell me, cuz eveything else seemed fine. Idk obviously something wasnt. Sweetie dont worry about it. Im sure you have nothing to worry about. But yeah at ur scan ur gonna feel so much better Im sure.


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww Coco welcome to Team Lovebumps!!


----------



## Coco

Morning ladies!

Thanks for even more lovely responses! I think I'm in that awkward stage at the mo where I am scared I am someone who is going to be prone to m/c but as I have (only) had one the doctor will wait and see what happens in the future before looking into it further. I could just simply be someone who has irregular cycles and was unlucky to have a m/c totally unrelated or there could be an underlying prob. Fingers crossed it is the former. Sorry to hear about your m/c, they are a cruel fact of life. To be honest I haven't thought about mine for a while and I did deal with it quite well and put it to bed at the time. However, I did get a bit peed off this morning looking on my facebook and I have a few friends on there who are moaning about their kids! Fine on the odd occasion but a few of them do it all the time and I feel like writing - why don't you get off facebook and spend some time with them then?! grrr they don't know how lucky they are some of them. (Obviously they are worse than your average hard working Mum who is entitled to a moan now and again!) 

Anyway, am hoping my cheapie tests will arrive today so I can do one for fun lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh hunny trust me I completely understand. Ive had 2 mc one last Feb(at 11+2) and then the other just last month (4+2). Im so scared that whenever I get a BFP Im gonna lose it, but the ladies here def helped. Apparently(or so Ive been told) having 1 mc doesnt necessarily increase ur chances of another one.


----------



## Maybe baby

hey coco welcome welcome


----------



## Coco

RaeEW89 - thanks again and I certainly hope so!!

Thanks maybebaby!!

Well girls, my poas tests all arrived from ebay today! 20 of them!! ha ha. Waiting to do a test but got to wait till I need a wee as got so excited at their arrival that I went to the loo on autopilot then whilst sitting there thought - what an idiot!! It's like with anything else in life you think 'I'll just pop to the loo, then I'll get on with it' - I'm so silly sometimes!! I hope I can blame this one on baby brain he he! xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Moring ladies. Had a rise in my temp this morning so we will have to wait and see what the rest of the week brings. :rofl: 

Welcome Coco hope you find all these lovely ladies as helpful as I have.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Good for you sunshine! I have to go check out your rise! Yeahhh! 

Hi Rae! SS? How are you feeling?

Coco? Hi there hun! I had a m/c in 2002. Well it was a blighted ovum. I had a chem preg. The doc said there was a placenta and sac but no baby :( That is better than the alternative. m/c is hard and I am not going to lie. I am terrified right now. Every morning I get up, I wonder if I am sick enough or if my bb's hurt as bad as they did yesterday. I am just terrified. It is slowly getting better though...


----------



## Coco

I know exactly where you're coming from iwantbebebad and I will be terrified I just know I will!

Just to let you all know I had a go with my new poas' did one and it was BFN. No af and no pg grrr so frustrating. Started monitoring ovulation and hoping for af asap to get everything going!!! Hate this sometimes! xx


----------



## RaeEW89

iwantbebebad said:


> Good for you sunshine! I have to go check out your rise! Yeahhh!
> 
> Hi Rae! SS? How are you feeling?
> 
> Coco? Hi there hun! I had a m/c in 2002. Well it was a blighted ovum. I had a chem preg. The doc said there was a placenta and sac but no baby :( That is better than the alternative. m/c is hard and I am not going to lie. I am terrified right now. Every morning I get up, I wonder if I am sick enough or if my bb's hurt as bad as they did yesterday. I am just terrified. It is slowly getting better though...


Thanks hunny Im ok, kinda sick. Ive got a cold/flu right now, it really sucks. Oh well it could be worse I suppose. How are you doing today?


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry Coco about the BFN, I would check with your doctor about what Erin said about the progesterone (did I spell that right?)

How is everyone doing? What dpo and CD's are we all on? Are we going to get some more :bfp: 's soon?! I hope so!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

how are my fave girls? :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Im on cd 19 and 4dpo. Which I think is pretty close to yours Conswayla. Any symptom spotting for you this month?


----------



## Conswayla M

I got nothing :rofl: Just the same ol stuff for me really. I feel like crap because of the junk I have been eating, but other then that nothing...how about you?


----------



## Premomt

Good Morning/early afternoon ladies~

Coco- glad to have ya! The more the merrier!

I was bored last night so I messed around with my ff chart just to see what would happen if I took away the EWCM on CD10,11, 16,17 and add a pos opk on cd8.
When I took away all the EWCM, FF could not pinpoint ov to a 24hour timeframe. it said i did ov, but anywhere between CD8-CD16.
Then I put EWCM back on cd10,11 and added a pos opk on CD8 and it said OV for sure on CD9
If I left all the EWCM and put a pos opk on CD12, it still says I possibly ov'd on CD13.

I just eneded up leaving it the way I had it previously with no pos opk and EWCM on CD10,11, 16,17.

Either way i've looked at it I supposedly ovulated on either CD9, or CD13.
If I ovulated on CD9, there is a slim chance I am pg, and AF should be right around the corner, within the next 3 days. 
I kinda feel like that is the case honestly with the way i've been feeling. Moody past few days, skin break outs, sore bbs, and tired.
If I ovulated on CD13 i would only start feeling like af was on her way in the next few days.

Dammit I just wish my body would give me some tell tale signs!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Conswayla-Ive got nothing. I feel like I should be feeling some stuff(some of my AF symptoms usually start up around now). But nothing so far.

Aww premomt you cant give up till AF actually shows. Our bodies can be pretty mean sometimes though. Isnt it horrible?


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Morning/afternoon you all have been chatty. 

I was hoping to hear lots of symptoms but not to many here yet.

Wantebebe you need to relax or your going to worry yourself sick! I understand feeling the way you do but every pg is different and your body treats it different.

Premomt totally understand and wish that our bodies would either tell us we are or we're not!


----------



## cazd

I guess I'm really lucky that I get super stabby ov pains to tell me when an eggs about to pop. I reckon I'm on 1dpo today and @@s will start to get sore tomorrow.
Well at least I know what 'normal' symptoms are. Can't wait to have some new ones to obsess over!


----------



## Conswayla M

I hate not knowing what FF is doing. Sometimes it can be a pain because just a little change in something can change your whole plan! I am still not 100% convinced my FF is right....


----------



## Csunshine013

This is only my second cycle with FF and I don't know that I like it :rofl:

So many different things it could be I think we should all just SHIG and then we can all be like Samzi :happydance:


----------



## Erinnae

cd 19 * 2 dpo
There are SO many of us that are 19 or 20 dpo!!! Crazy. 
With both of my children, I had NO symptoms until after a BFP! So I dont know why I do this symptom crap- I dont even get symptoms!!!!
I think we are going to BD one more time tonight- just in case! :) 
I still need info on how to post my FF on here:)

But I will tell I have deep aches in my breasts today- It was kinda weird- But I am only 2dpo! IDK- we will have to see:) If all it took was BDing, I would have no problem:) We did it like rabbits this month- But now I freak out about not ovulating!!! I need to quit researching!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Erin totally know about the freaking out! I am constantly thinking about it! I got a +opk last month I think, but I haven't used them this month so I have no idea if I o'd or not :rofl: its just something we all do I mean FREAK OUT! :rofl: Glad you could join us!


----------



## Conswayla M

Erin, when you are in FF go to Sharing on the left hand side, then click Home Page set up and the link is there, just put it in your sig


----------



## samzi

i am so bored this evening


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Samzi why are you so bored? You have us to make your life full and interesting. :rofl: How are you feeling? Any new things going on in your body?


----------



## samzi

:hugs: theres nothing much to do. i had a lovely shower earlier and now im watching sex and the city repeats! :D

im feeling better now thanks, earlier i was feeling quite rubbish, but much better now. had cramps most the day and it was bugging me, calmed down now though :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

Enjoy this time being bored and being able to just lay around and stuff. Once babes comes that is all gone :rofl: Well life is much more fun though.


----------



## samzi

wow.

found out a mate is going to be a dad, only found out he was engaged the other week!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:
The boy moves fast :rofl:

Conswayla I totally agree with you on the just laying around bit. I don't think there's a day that dd doesn't want me to take her here or there! I dropped her at the waterpark this lunch hour and will pick her up after work and then it's off to softball. :rofl: It never ends and if she doesn't have anything going then me or dh does.


----------



## Buds

Hey ladies, how are we all? I am cd17, apparently 3 dpo, but we will see if that changes tomorrow. Personally I think and hope I am 2dpo. Anyway, just thought I would pop in to see how you all are...am dead tired though so am off to bed soon. I have a hectic day tomorrow, followed by a busy weekend. 

Lotsa :hug: and some :dust:

p.s.
This will be me at the weekend :boat:
:rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

Thanks Conswayla! You have helped me a couple times!!!:)

So check my FF out, Should I be worried that my temp has not gone higher yet? Or is it normal to take a little longer to go above coverline?

Help an obsessed sister!!LOL


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies I'm off for a bit. Playing ball tonight YEAH!!! It's not raining so we might get two games in. :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

Your chart looks fine Erin. Looks like yesterday was your possible O day? If your temp goes up and stays for 2 more days it will peg it. Generally your pre O temps are lower then your post O, you will get a big jump, I am a slow climber with my temps too. You may not get a cover line, and that is okay. I have seen may preg charts with no coverline.


----------



## Conswayla M

Have fun at Ball sunshine!!!
I still have another 2 hours left of work :hissy:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Love you all!


----------



## Erinnae

ok and all the temps before the dip were with a different thermometer- so I converted them- but it was so inconsistent that I needed to get a new one. So the first temps might have actually been lower than charted- I just kinda guesstimated on where they might convert. Does that makes sense.


----------



## Erinnae

ok- SO... here is the deal- I took the two thermometers and found the difference between the two and I fixed the pre O temps. So check it out to see what you think! My hubby helped me and we did it like 20 times to get the right temp:)


----------



## cazd

Those temps are great - and nice Ov dip too!

So who's due next? I need a testing fest to get me through the 2ww.... !


----------



## RaeEW89

I know I need some encouragement right now. Whos gonna be showing us a BFP next?


----------



## cazd

Right - I'm so jealous of everyone's bump pics that I've taken one of my own....
(OK - so this bulge has been with me for as long as I can remember - I call it my pie child)

But... now that I'm in my 2ww and full of PMA - here's my 2 day old bump !
 



Attached Files:







DSC00232.JPG
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## samzi

love it :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning ladies

Cadz just love the bump pic fxd for :bfp:

Samzi how are you today? Hope good!

Erin temps looking good!

Conswayla well into the tww how are you faring?

Rae I know what you mean about seeing :bfp: need to see PMA!

Wantabebe how are you doing today?

Me I am cd15 no temp rise this morning but looking back at last months chart it's about the same so will have to wait and see. Hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Conswayla M

Erin, your chart looks great! It was just because you used a diff thermometer. Glad to see you are in the 2ww!
Cazd~ I love the pic! You have nothing to worry about, what I great stomach you have! 

Sunshine, you should be seeing a temp rise soon, probably tomorrow!


----------



## Conswayla M

Nothing to report here, I am feeling nothing but the same thing I do every month. Some PMS feelings are kicking in already :hissy:
I may be the furtherest along in the 2ww, but I will probably be the last to test :rofl: That is if I make it to CD 32 AF will be here on CD 29


----------



## Csunshine013

You really don't like seeing those bfn's, I am with you on this! I did test last month way to early and have decided that only if AF didn't show by the 2nd I would be testing. This is my birthday so maybe God will find it in his heart to give me this gift. :rofl: I better go to church if I want him to answer my prayers :rofl:

That's what good about being on-line you can :hissy: and we all understand as we have all been there. :hugs: hope you get feeling better about the tww and you get loads of symptoms!


----------



## iwantbebebad

BFN's suck definitely. Nothing is worse than that shit. Remember to let it run the whole test time! My first 5 BFP's came up around 3 min and they were barely there. It doesn't matter. A line is a damn line LOL... I have researched lol. 11dpo is a good test time for most women. If you can't wait, that is pretty accurate. Not as dark or fast as the day you miss af, but most girls got +'s that day. Is waiting until af easier though? I wondered. I could never wait because I seemed more disappointed when she came. I like finding out asap so I could lose hope and wallow in shame early. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I guess everybody has to do what is comfortable for them. I also bet taking hpts on cd14 would be a nice dark "HELLO!" vs a "Is that a f-ing line?" I even talked to myself with that first one. And I talked to Conswayla. LOL. She doesn't know it though. I was driving with the test stuck in my eye looking at it. I finally said out loud "Either my eyeballs have fallen out of my head or there is a damn line." LOL.. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

I would rather see the temp dip and the stupid :witch: then another stark white test stare me in the face.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah the BFN isn't the most pleasant site, but last month I knew early that I was out cause of the spotting. This month I am not checking anything internally so if it comes it comes! The last time back in Dec when I got my BFP I was at my best friends house and I wee'd on the stick and then in about 20 seconds it came up really dark. :rofl: I grabbed it and walked over to my friend on her couch and said well I guess I did it. :rofl: Then went home and pretended that I didn't know and did a test FMU the next morning for dh. LMAO He thought it was the first :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

I agree- Having a BFN is the worst feeling in the world- mostly because you feel like someone kicked you in the gut but then you make up all these possiblities that you could still be PG! I hate it- I am waiting until I am late this cycle! I spent WAY too much money last cycle on HPTs!! 
PMA PMA PMA-- ps I am having shooting pains in the breast again today and I am LOTs of cm?! Who knows- I dont want to even think about it- but yeah right!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds good Erin! 

The problem with a bfn is that you still hang on to hope that you could be preg because af isn't there, and that almost makes it worse and harder!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Samzi how are you today? I hope good!


----------



## Maybe baby

:BFN: make me sob...i am awful with them.....
how are u all ladies?
i am off to bed soon...too tired from last nights happenings xx


----------



## Conswayla M

I bet you are exhausted, that is so terrible.


----------



## Premomt

Effing effing AF!! :hissy: I hate her with all my might right now!:hissy:
Had a massive miagraine today (big af indicator) and dun dun dun... She arrives right before bed. Blasted witch. Ok not witch yet, but heavy spotting which means shell be here tommorow. Perfect for my LONG BUSY ASS DAY!! :hissy: this effing sucks!


----------



## Erinnae

maybe this is not her... since this is early and you are just spotting???


----------



## Maybe baby

aww hun sorry about the AF


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good morning folks. I have just returned from my chillin' holiday so thought I better pop on here to join you again in this ttc game.


----------



## Erinnae

ok>>> so today is cd21- and FF changed my OV day because I had a dip today! Ive never had a dip! 
If I keep the original OV day, I am 5dpo. Is that too early for implantation dip? If not, what is it?? I completely disagree with FF- I was completely dont OVing at cd18(the new OV day) 
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww premomt sorry about AF, she needs to just to stay away for the lot of us. Erinnae it could technically be from implantation I suppose, because Ive read that implantation can happen as early as 4-5dpo. 

Today Im 6dpo and nothing, no symptoms at all, not even symptoms of AF yet, which normally start showing at 2dpo. So Idk what to think.


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning / afternoon ladies!

TGIF I am so ready for a weekend! 

Erin I think they have you o'n on the 18th because you had 2 temps the same and then it went up and from your +opk it can be 12-48 hrs later that you o. I am new to the whole charting thing so that's my guess.:shrug:

How are all the other lovely ladies doing? 

Good to see you Brit how was holiday?

Premomt so sorry she is on her way. It seems really early though.


----------



## RaeEW89

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm good Rae just waiting for the 2nd of July so I can test! It's my birthday and have decided that would be the ultimate gift!:blush:

How are you today? I hope good I see your in the tww I want to be there and don't cause I drive myself nuts looking for symptoms :rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww that would be great, that would be like the best b-day gift ever huh?! Yeah tww, Im not symptom spotting, at all, but of course Im not even geting any symptoms to spot so its been easy.


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

That was me last month I tried really hard to find some but nada nothing so I knew she was on her was, but your not very far into the tww. I don't even know where I am this month as I didn't do opk's so I am not sure just when I O'd. I am having some brownish discharge yesterday and today so don't know whats going on could be anything at this point it's not abundant just when I wipe sorry TMI. 

Do you chart?


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ :hugs: I am soooo sorry hun. That sucks so much. I wish I could give you a real hug. Its so awful that damn :witch:

Brit~ Welcome back! How was your holiday? You must be right around Ov time now?

Erin, since you had + opk's (and correct me if I am wrong) doesn't that mean the next day after a + is the day you O? I would say CD 18 seems right on. I have no clue cause I have never used opk's though. You need to have 3 high temps (higher then pre-O) inn order to confirm ovulation. But it could be that you are 5 dpo and a dip there could be implantation! You will probably know more tomorrow or the next day, play around with FF a bit, put in some high temps for the next few days and see what you get. That's what I do.

How is everyone else doing?

I have nothing to report, just feeling a little PMS'y still.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hmm nothing here, except Idk if you say my post in ttc, but my cervix is way higher then it has ever been. I couldnt even reach it at first then I really stretched and the tip of my finger brushed up against it. Idk, my body is confused. are you gonna be testing this month or just waiting to see if AF shows and then testing if a no show.

And I was reading earlier abou tgirls who have 0 symptoms at all when they first get pregnant. So maybe this could be the case for you?


----------



## Conswayla M

Well I am starting to feel some of the normal twinges and PMS feelings that I usually do. But we will see. I am not testing unless AF isn't here by like 20 dpo. Last month my LP was 16 days, and before that it was 15 days. So we will see....how about you?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Conswayla defo nice temp rise today. Remember AF or PMS has the same symptoms as pg. LOL PMA lady!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

OK BROWNISH DISCHARGE MID CYCLE IS A FREAKIN SIGN OF SOMETHING! O, or IMPLANT or PG! Unless you bd'd really hard and shook your cervix around. I believe that can happen, but that has never happened to me and believe me, I have had my cervix shaken before lol... I was never lucky enough to O spot or implant spot. I would be suspicious! You too Conswayla! You had the phantom spotting around O too!!!

:hugs:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Erin- Hey I checked out your chart. I know what you are saying about feeling you O'd earlier. I did too and changed my chart. Now, you got two days of +OPKs, so you hadn't o'd yet at the second +opk. It was sometime after that. So the next day, cd18 would make sense. Don't worry about the dip. It isn't a big deal. Every woman dips and rises throughout and most pg charts do not show an implant dip. They just wander around and get higher the more dpo... I think for your specific situation, you either o'd the end of CD17 or early CD18. Either way is great because you got bd. Implant dip usually happens around cd5-10. I have seen them all over. I don't think you O'd prior to your last +OPk. You wouldn't have an LH surge if the deed was already done! I think your chart looks great and your chances are great. Your family is gorgeous and one more member will definitely help :rofl: This is all my personal opinion. I think I spent 10 hours a day searching pg charts, no ov charts and charts like mine lol lol lol... Oh by the way. I never found a chart like mine! I am unique! And so are you lol..
:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah sign alright, but don't know what sign :hissy: wish I had a magic ball that would say yes your pg or no your not pg and then I could not stress the next two weeks :rofl: Like that will ever happen!


----------



## Conswayla M

Can I borrow that magic ball when you are done with it? I am sure with technology now a days, there should be SOMETHING that you can use to find out at the time of conception. 

_Just finished ........ traveling.....I can feel it....yes there it is, the red lights are blinking, the sirens are going off.....it worked!_


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh you guys are so freakin funny. My sister swears that the fertilized egg sends signals to the uterus that is its coming! LOL. That actually makes sense to me. If the body truly had no clue what was going on until implant, then why do some women swear they know about pg? It is weird. Yes, medically, it is not backed up. But since when did we trust "medically" LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello again lovely ladies, how are you all doing?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Rae how are you this afternoon? I hope your good. I am still at work. I am so looking forward to a nice weekend!

Sarah you crack me up! You better be finding your faith in the medical doctors within the next 9months LMAO LMAO


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok, couldnt reach my cervix earlier when I was checking cp. It was waaay higher then its supposed to be. But Im not thinking it gonna be my month. Oh well on to next month. Still at work? Oh wait yes I just realized you were in the US too, that sucks, work is icky.


----------



## Csunshine013

I love my job! I the hours are awesome and no weekends! :happydance: I will get off work at 5:15pm which now is an hour away! :happydance: Then my dh will grill the chicken and I will make a salad and maybe some tater tots or french fries gotta get my carbs you know :rofl: then just kick back and relax! WOOHOO!

Do you have big plans for the weekend? What's up with the missing cervix?


----------



## RaeEW89

Well thats always good when you have a job you actually like. Yes carbs are amazing they are my fav, sounds like you will be having some fun. No big plans, OH and I will probably hang out with my family watch movies, stuff like that. Idk I couldnt find it till I really tried. Was waay up, it was hiding for some reason.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Conswayla if I had a magic ball then I would defo share it with you!

I sure hope this is our month I don't know what I will be like next month as I am a holy terror as it is now. :rofl:

I like just hanging out with my family, that's if I know they are going back home afterwards. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Hiding cervix!! Usually after O it drops down and becomes very low.......hmmmmm? God thing maybe. You have a good chance this month Rae! I think we all do really. Let's hope we see some bfp soon.

Oh Sunshine, I am so jealous you love your job! I hate hate hate my job, but the good thing is, I spend a lot of time on here which helps. Friday!! I don't think I will be on much this weekend, going to be super busy, but I don't think anyone is testing this weekend anyway.....so I won't miss any bfp's!


----------



## RaeEW89

I cant send mine away, I live with them till next month. Lucky you.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hopefully we all get our BFPs, wouldnt that be great? And so close to fathers day. Hmm on fathers day I will be 9dpo, could I test then?


----------



## Erinnae

What day is everyone testing- we should all do it together...Does anyone just "feel" like they are?? I dont know...I really deep down knew I wasnt last month. But I dont know, I really feel like I am. DONT QUOTE ME... but it feels different.


----------



## RaeEW89

I "wish" I was, but Ive got zero symptoms at all besides cervix being practically awol. But last year when I got my 1st BFP I just knew I was pregnant b4 I tested. I would love to test Fathers day, but Ill only be 9dpo. So Im just gonna wait until AF is late(If late)


----------



## Conswayla M

9 dpo may work, but you do risk getting a false positive. 
Oh Erin, if you "feel" something then it could be. When I was pregnant with DS (We weren't trying so I had no clue) but I felt like something was weird with me, and looking back if I would have suspected pregnancy, I would have known. So we do have that intuition and it is usually right! Although about 2 months ago I was convinced I was prego, I felt it so much.....but I wasn't, but that's me, I am :wacko:


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL Rae! I got mine 9dpo! Be prepared with a magnifying glass! I can't decribe it, but it is so so so so faint, that you have to wait 3 full minutes and stare at every angle. I am dead serious, it will pick up color but a SHADOW lmao lmao...Basically it looks like an evap line but not greyish. Pink or blue! It is very suspicious. How I knew is I waited the three minutes and read it before 10 min. The line was there. I didn't announce it until I got "pregnant" on a digital. That feels more accurate lol. I never got a dark line on a FRER. I am bummed. I want to wee on one now and look. I took my last FRER 12dpo and it was half the control. Totally there but fainter than the control. I see all these girls with big dark BFP lines. I think I just tested really really early on. 
:dust:

Erin! I am quoting you! The power of "feeling" pg is amazing! :dust: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## RaeEW89

Yeah dont really wanna see a BFN. That'd be disappointing. Erin-just test, please the suspense is getting to me.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies hope your all good!

those waiting to Ov - GO spermies Go!!

TWW - Bring me some of those :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies
just caught up
been so hectic this week...wow there are sooo many of us in the 2WW....come on let this be out month!!! xx


----------



## Maybe baby

p.s gunna test tues


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning ladies

My temp went down this morning so I don't thing I O'd this month I am so confused! I hate what my body and mind is doing to me!

Erin what dpo are you? I knew back in Dec that I was I don't know how just knew. We were ntnp at that point and now dh and I are actively trying and nothing LOL

Conswayla hope you have a good weekend!

Maybe fxd for Tues!

Samzi how are you?

Rae I lived with my Mom off and on until I moved were I live now so if it was just my Mom I wouldn't have a problem. LOL I think I would wait until at least 12dpo to test.

To everybody else hope your all fine!


----------



## RaeEW89

Hmm well lets see, wednesday will be 12dpo for me, but I dont wanna see a BFN so I think I just might wait till AF due to test. So I have a question, I have read to check ur cp at the same time everyday, because cp can change during the day. Well if you check at like 11:00 AM and its waaaay high, then check at like 9:00PM an it isnt so high, then next day you check at 11 again and its back up to waaaay high. What do you go with for cp?

Aww Sunshine dont worry Im sure you did O, but yeah our bodies can be horrible sometimes.


----------



## Erinnae

cd 22 * 4dpo

So we'll see. Im going through that stage where I am starting to doubt myself- because in the past I have symptom spotted and not pg- So i feel like I am crazy!!


----------



## Conswayla M

My temp took a dive this am....I may end up with AF much earlier this month! I hate my chart this month, last month I loved it.

Rae~ Your CP is generally higher in the morning, and then lower in the evening. The morning and evenings are not good times to check. It moves around so much. I would check it around 1-2 in the afternoon to get a good reading on it. I have the same trouble, I check in the morning and it is sky high and then in the evening it is low.

Sunshine~ That's too bad you haven't got cross hairs yet, I am sure you O'd but maybe something is off with your temping, are you doing it the same time everyday? is there something that could be influencing the temps to go up and down? Just keep :sex: just in case it hasn't happened yet. Good Luck.

Erin~ It is hard when you have that feeling, because giving into it can be disappointing. But you were give that feeling for a reason!

Maybe~ Can't wait until tues to see your test! Good Luck!


----------



## Coco

Hey everyone! Hope you're all well. I love reading through your posts and how enthusiastic you all are about your charts! I do keep up with them I just don't post that much as I don't really feel I have that much to offer yet! Have every symptom of af at the moment except bleeding! I don't think I've ever wished for it to hurry up so much so I can get down to serious business like you girls!!! I want a bloody cycle never mind a baby!!! xxxxx


----------



## Erinnae

ok so im trying really hard not to symptom spot...BUT shooting pains in bbs, light cramping, yellowish snot mucus (tmi:0), 

All of those are not exaggerating:) Come on my little bean!!!!


----------



## cazd

YAY V_SNOT !!!

A word of warning about early testing - Ha - I know.... From Me the POAS addict!!!
If you do get a :bfp: before the :witch: is due - you may well be PG but... there's still a high chance of having a chemical. Isn't it best to avoid this heartache and wait for the :witch: not to show... rather than get all excited about being PG only to lose it in the space of a week.

Well - that's why I'm not testing early this time round. 
OK - so I've got 12 days to go - I might not be so strong in a weeks time.
And... you can't worry about everything - what's wrong with being optimistic and enjoying it?
:muaha:

Well either way... let the :bfp: fest begin !!!!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

caz - so glad you are going to wait that little bit longer - it definitely saves a lot of heartache if you get a bfp and then af comes. i hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Thanks - I'm with Sunshine on this cycle though - my temps are very strange indeed. I've searched on FF but no luck..

What does a temp drop to below the coverline mean - after ov?


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies,

Erin-I know symptom spotting is just something that happens, I dont think we can really stop it, I tod myself this month I wasnt going to and Im not as bad, but Im def finding somethings.

Conswayla-sorry about ur temp, I dont really know what that could mean, but can it go back up?
To all the rest of you lovely ladies, good luck, come on we need some :bfp:s.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I haven't really been on here much but in my defence I've been busy trying to get enough of those :spermy: LOL. It is fab the pma going on this month so I'm hoping that it will rub off onto me once I hit that 2ww (not long now). I always seem to lag a little behind but I just get so excited for all you guys what with the symptoms and the testing dates.


----------



## Maybe baby

conswayla hun, temp drop after ov can be implantation!! good luck hunnie :)
hope u ladies are all well...gunna test 10. 13 and 16 DPO....(got 3 testss) wish me luck ahh xcxxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Hmm bbs being very strange, just squeezed nipple on one side lightly and stuff came out. First it was clear then it was whitish, Im confused. Any how when is everyone testing? I wanna see some good things from you all.


----------



## Maybe baby

tested today 9DPO
got :bfn: gunna wait til wednesday now..silly me xxx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Rae! I felt weird in March and stuff came out of my nipple just like that. I was sure I was pg but no. They tested my prolactin to see if I was making milk for some reason. It was low. I think the mammory glands just have a little fluid in them sometimes. Then again, when I was pg with DS, I was always up in my bb's looking for milk lol lol. My mom said I was "gross" digging around all the time. :rofl: Well, I was a perfect fit for cm and cp digging lol... I didn't get colostrum stuff with DS until 7 months pg. No milk until he was born. I have heard some women get milky stuff when they get pg as the hormones rise. Maybe! When are you going to test?

ERINNNNN- What is the scoop? :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Coco, post all you want, anytihng. What you feel...anything hun, we love to hear from everyone!

Erin~ Your symptoms sound great, your chart looks great....oh exciting :wohoo:

Caz~ Such a good plan, it is much easier to wait when it comes down to it. That way you don't risk seeing a bfn if you don't have to.

Rae~ The stuff from your nipples could be from last cycle.....or an infection maybe? I would get that checked to be sure hun. But I don't know a lot about that. Maybe it is a good sign!!

As for me....I have nothing to share. Temp is all over mainly because of the crappy sleeps I am having...I have like 3 temp dips :rofl: Oh well, I am sure it didn't happen this month.


----------



## iwantbebebad

An infection lol lol.. Conswayla you are freaking hilarious. I mean it could be so lol! I never thought of that. I guess it is weird when your nipple leaks for no reason. Mine was clear fluid. Who knows. It checked out ok lol. lol .lol oh the joy of peeing on your pants...


----------



## Csunshine013

I have no idea when I o'd ! :hissy: My temps are all over the place and I had a wonky temp that threw everything off! I only hope dh and I bd'd on the right days!

I so want a wonderful birthday present on July 2nd! 

Sorry ladies just needed to rant. 

How are all my lovely ladies today?

Conswayla your temps are looking like last month only your coverline was lower. :shrug:

Rae sorry can't answer the cp question have no idea.

Cadz I need to look at your chart haven't made it there yet sorry.

Erin sounding good!

Maybe don't blame you about the bfn don't want to see anymore of those!

Coco chat when you feel comfortable you don't need to add anything just chat with us. 

Samzi how are you today? Good I hope!


----------



## Premomt

Well ladies, if you've been to my journal latley, you know that I had a *fun* weekend. It really was fun, but maddening in a way too. I just want to be freaking pregnant!!!!!!!!

Yesterday was my heaviest day, and DH took Dad golfing so Mom and I went to the market and shopped all morning. More like we sweat all morning.:rofl: It was fun. We took a carriage ride and saw a lot of downtown charleston and heard about the who's who's that lived in the mansions near rainbow row. Very pretty.

Back to reality with TTC. 
Ladies- I need your advice. So far DH has been mostly blissfully unaware about when OV time comes around. I think he still thinks whenever he leaves a deposit I should get pregnant.:dohh: 
Last cycle I was trying for the EOD :sex: but missed CD10 and I am really Kicking myself for it. He was soooo not in the mood that night, and I knew it was a day I wanted to make sure to BD, but I didn't say why. I just said I really wanted it. He said no.
SO my dilemah is- Do I tell him "listen- when I say I want it it's cause i'm ovulating and you need to help a sista out if you also want to have a baby." or do I just let it go like we have. I mean, who's to say with last cycle when I actually ovulated cd9 or cd13. But should I try and bring him into the whole TTC madness? or should I let him be blissfully unaware?
What have your experiences been?


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ I would tell him. Because it will help with getting it when you need it. Just tell him, between CD 8 & 16 you need to :sex: every other day, that way he is on the same page and you will have a better chance of getting it.

I on the other hand stressed DH out so much that it wasn't working. But we are on more of a shig plan atm because of it. I went about it all wrong, I should have tried to be more relaxed. But if he knows that.....you need an egg to get pregnant, he may be more on board with some planned :sex: Make it fun, I know it is hard after so long. But it may help take some of the pressure off you. That way you are not fighting about :sex:. Then he will know.


----------



## samzi

argh :hissy:

OH thinks i have an iron deficiency cos im tired all the time. but i would be, my body is working extra hard! gah, damn men!


----------



## gumb69

yeah i'd tell him when you are ovulating, that way you won't be putting so much pressure on yourself, and you will be dtd when you really need to.


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt so sorry it has taken a while. I would tell him just right before not any sooner so he has time to over think the whole dtd thing. I know all women have a way of getting what they want maybe keep that up and if he says no then let him in on the strategy.

Samzi the tiredness will pass and your oh needs to understand that that is all a part of 1st trimester. It will soon go away and you wont be so tired.:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Yup, you are going to be tired no matter what, thats what pregnancy does to you!


----------



## samzi

i know :rofl: silly man!


----------



## Csunshine013

We spend how many cycles wearing DH out trying to get pg and then we spend the next 3months exhausted from our efforts :rofl: Can't wait to feel like that again!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Me too!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies I think I'm loosing my mind! My bb's are starting to get sore and my nips are so sensitive! Don't know if I'm imagining this all but I know I didn't have sore bb's last cycle. They don't feel full or heavy though. :hissy: I just want to know now!


----------



## cazd

Firstly some gross TMI from my corner... I had leaky nips after they took my ovary out - my body must've gone into shock or something 'cos I had the same - clear liquid with white liquid in it. Strange what our bodies do - but it must be a hormonal thing and best to get it checked out.

Samzi - are you taking any pro-natal vits? or do you already have a super healthy diet.
Mines mostly grill and veg at the moment - I can't get enough of it!

And Premont... when we started TTC my OH was more than aware of Ov time - and it became a bit of a chore. He found it annoying and the lust was well and truly gone.
But now he knows well in advance when he's expected to perform and he just does it.
In fact... I think this month he was so sick of all the :sex: that he made an extra-special effort so he wouldn't have to do it ever again!
I've promised him... if he gets me pregnant then we don't have to do it for at least another 15 months ! :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies I think I'm loosing my mind! My bb's are starting to get sore and my nips are so sensitive! Don't know if I'm imagining this all but I know I didn't have sore bb's last cycle. They don't feel full or heavy though. :hissy: I just want to know now!

I get sore @@s about 3-4 days past OV and they stay bad 'till just before AF comes... It hurts if I turn over too quickly at night!

But... if its an unusual symptom for you then HOORAY !!! :wohoo:
Anything else strange happening to you?


----------



## Csunshine013

(tmi) sorry I had quite a bit of cm at lunch today and it hasn't left yet. It was whitish sticky so non-fertile but very much there. :rofl: What do you think about the sensitive nipples? Does that count for anything?


----------



## cazd

DEFO! Sensitive, itchy, puffy, or veiny - they're all great PG signs.
And lots of CM is a good one too.
I thought that yellow CM (or v-snot as we so lovingly call it) was a good sign too but I'm not so sure now!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Caz, V-snot rocks! No worries! What kind of cm do you have now? I am going to your journal NOW!! :rofl:

Sunshine-Sticky cm is mine since pg. I ov'd and it dried up instantly to sticky. Been that way since. Well I had a blob of snot that worried me, but back to sticky! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok girlies from your fingers to god's ears! fxd!! I am not going to get excited as I did that the first month after our mmc the we tried and nothing. I don't want that disappointment again.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Dearest Sunshine! I hear what you are saying. I will get excited for you because this is a wondrous and miraculous time! How is DD taking it all? Have you all talked? My DS was fine for a minute then went ridiculous lol... He is a boy though. I think he and DH took it about the same lol.. I video taped them looking at the pg test. They both said "Is this realllll?" Like I could fake a test that says "Pregnant." :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cazd

well keep us posted then... your temps are rhubarb so we'll have to wait for more symptoms to show up!


----------



## iwantbebebad

OH MY GOSHHHHH! I just turned "Chat Happy" from "Active"!!!!!!!! My 1000th post!!! Yeahhh! I told you Caz! I am 1/20th from TEAM BNB and OLD MUM!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Symptoms are sounding great! Can't wait to see some :bfp:


----------



## want2bamom

Conswayla..Have you decided when your going to test?? You must be coming up very close being that AF should be arriving in the next few days!!! FX she doesn't show up though for you!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Sarah I was already pg once this year and dd was very excited to be a big sister so she is talking constantly about when we do it again.LOL


Yes Caz I know my temp are wompy LOL can't wait til this tww is over!


----------



## RaeEW89

Ahh hello ladies how are you all doing? OMG got completely sunburned yesterday, its horrible. And I cant believe Im doing this again(symptom spotting) but symptoms at 10dpo(yesterday) achey bbs, leaking bb, veiny, lots of cm sticky and white hmm AF due 5 days and my cm hasnt dried up yet like usual. Moody- cried on the phone with OH cuz he seemed mad(he wasnt) then when he asked why I was crying and I didnt know. Either pms or something else. We shall see.


----------



## Maybe baby

ok so i am addicted...shudda got some cheapies...:bfn: 9 and 10 dpo...gunna get myself a first response for tomo...:cry: you ladies ok?!
conswayla wen will u test?
Rae dont worry i am symptom spotting too


----------



## cazd

Rae - I'll symptom spot for you - 'cos it really does sound like you've done it!!!!


----------



## Erinnae

im still in the i dunno stage and scared to say...but I still just feel. What is funny is that I usually have the leaky nipples and this cycle I dont, So I think that mine is a sign because I dont have it...crazy huh?? I just feel pg- Lord, PLEASE help my little bean grow and stay with us!!

This is the most exciting time of the month_ I am SOOO glad that we are all doing this at the same time! I am not testing until I miss AF- SO I wont be testing until Monday!:) What about everyone else??


----------



## iwantbebebad

This is exciting! Rae seems to have a bfp and so does Erin! This is so cool! Keep us up on symptoms constantly! Don't leave us hanging!
:hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

omg are u ready
i am insane TTC insane...should be locked up..i just drove an hour to try and get a FRER test!! yes i did in 25c heat...then couldnt get one so bought a CB digi which i knew wouldnt work too early...THEN remembered my cycles are 30 days...so i have 5 days til AF due so its too early for any kind of test
i am going to go and laugh at myself for 4 days until i can test saturday


----------



## Csunshine013

I had a temp dip this morning and have decided that I turned the central air unit on and left it on so this may be the cause, but truly I am hopin it's a implantation dip. :rofl: I know wishful thinking. bb's are tender but nips are so sensitive atm and cm started off sticky this am but is now creamy :shrug:

Anybody seen that crystal ball floating around that tells us yes or no? I might just have to get out my magic 8 ball :rofl:

How is everybody today? The weather here today is unpredictable. The rain was sideways this am and could become severe later this afternoon so I don't think I will let dd go to the water park. She will be upset but I will let her play on the computer and she will be happy.

Erin Rae anymore symptoms? When are you going to test?

Conswayla I know your not going to test any signs yet?

Premomt hope the witch vacates soon!

cadz I had another wompy temp this am.

Samzi hope your doing well!

Wantabebe how are you feeling? MS no yes?


----------



## Premomt

So you ladies think I should tell dh when I am "most fertile" and that he should behave apropriatly while I am?
He already knows that I temp daily, and that I use opks (though he doesn't know what they are for I don't think..)
I've tried to be sneaky with the preseed, and he still insists on using spit. :dohh:
I just feel like he will think I am taking all the fun and romance out of it. But shoot,I already feel that way, why shouldn't he? Haha!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Maybe you :rofl: me up!!!!! 

Premomt don't let dh use spit it can damage his soldiers. :rofl: Preseed should help :rofl:
Men are so set in their ways.


----------



## Conswayla M

Nothing to report from me, just the usually PMS symptoms kicking in. BB's started to hurt last night...normal. I am sure it didn't happen this month. I won't test unless AF is like 4 days late or so. My chart is a mess this cycle.

Premomt~ Yes, let your DH know around the time. Just give him a few dates that you are most likely fertile and go from there. But tell him that the spit will kill the sperm and that it wont help in your ttc. 

Rae~ Sounds good hun, when are you testing?

Erin~ Your chart looks great, I think you are so in this month! :test:

Sunshine~ You have a great shot too, sounds like everything is moving along well.

Maybebaby~ Sorry about the bfn, test again in a few days.


Can't wait to see some bfp's! Did I miss anyone?


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Hope you are well too Samzi hun!


----------



## samzi

I am over the moon for my friend, cant stop smiling


----------



## Csunshine013

Samzi what has you over the moon?

Hey Conswayla how are you today? I hope your right I would give anything to POAS on my b-day and see the :bfp:


----------



## rustyswife828

I would love to join team lovebumps! I am currently 13DPO and on CD 35. I've been having :witch: cramps on and off today but she hasn't showed her face! Plus feel nausea on and off too! Going to test with FMU if :witch: doesn't show!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

rustyswife828 said:


> I would love to join team lovebumps! I am currently 13DPO and on CD 35. I've been having :witch: cramps on and off today but she hasn't showed her face! Plus feel nausea on and off too! Going to test with FMU if :witch: doesn't show!!!

Welcome Rustyswife!! Those are some great signs! How long is your LP? Can't wait to find out what the results are!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Im not testing till after AF is due, so prob not till Monday like Erin. Ive never had stuff come out of my bbs so its super wierd. Im glad to see you all doing well. Maybe- ur hilarious, sunshine i hope that it was implantation. how is everyone else doing? Rustyswife welcome!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Rae I breast feed my dd for 13mnths because it was cheaper than buying formula. I still have stuff that comes out of my breast, not like milk or anything but sometimes it's clear and other times it has some brown to it. My Dr told me not to worry unless it has blood in it. That's what they are concerned with. Hope this helps. I won't be testing until Thursday unless :witch: gets me first so I have a week and a few days :rofl:

Welcome Rustyswife


----------



## iwantbebebad

Sunshine! How are you hun! I a getting really excited, its looking good! Testing is coming up! I can't wait to see the bfp's! Hope yours is one doll!
:hugs:

Rustyswife! HellloooO! You must be getting excited as well! Can't wait for you to test with FMU, but I think all signs point to good things! The AF cramps with no AF is the BEST! I am with Conswayla! Tell us all about your cylces and how long you have been ttc and all the good stuff! Fingers X'd and :dust:
:hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey I wantabebe I am just peachy! I have about 2 hrs tonight that it's just me by myself, I think I will watch a movie without any interuptions and maybe take a nice soak in the tub. I don't know maybe just chill out on the couch :rofl: 

Feeling pretty tired today don't know what that's all about got good sleep last night! I don't know if it's just in my head, but my @@'s feel bigger today to? I think I am driving myself over the edge!!!! I refuse to even think about it!!!! The last time I got my hopes up I turned out not to be pg and it killed me inside. I have to put on such a brave face to my family about the whole ttc or I will made to stop. :hissy: I just want my BABY!

Sorry rant over.


----------



## Conswayla M

Rant all you want! The 2ww sucks so much, because everything little thing is a symptom! GRRRRR, I hate it too. I just want that baby to be here, I don't even care how it gets here anymore, just give it!! :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

waiting...


----------



## RaeEW89

Erin-souds sooo good for you, as soon as something is different b4 AF its a good thing.
Maybe-Im sorry about the BFN def try and test in a few days and see what happens.
Conswayla-Any symptoms for you?
Caz-How are you doing?

I really hope this is our lucky month Im sure that most of us feel that ttc is waaay too drawn out.


----------



## samzi

csun - my friend has found out she is having identical twins :happydance:


----------



## Maybe baby

gunna test friday then give up until mon if still not AF xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so CD21 LMAO I don't even know were I am in my cycle!

Ok so had a major temp rise today! I am going with my temp yesterday as being the implantation dip. :rofl: PMA ladies!

Samzi identical twins awesome I would love to have twins, but I would defo be scared as hell!

Conswayla I'm so with you on the 2ww :hissy: 

I was reading on a diff thread about fertility spells what's you'alls opinion on those? I am willing to try anything at this point. :rofl: Well almost anything. 

The website listed was a UK one and it had prices in Pounds not us $'s. It seemed really reasonable. :rofl: That is after I have spent lots of money on opk's and hpt's :rofl:

That's all I have ladies still tender and sensitive nips but nothing else. I usually get a headache well a migraine by this time and know :witch: is on her way but so far I got nothing. 

How is everybody today?


----------



## RaeEW89

Well usually b4 AF my bbs are really really achey, right now they really arent I mean Ive been poking at them and squeezing on them so they are a bit sore, my cm hasnt dried up yet, cp is high still. So idk. Fertility spells? Are they really supposed to work?


----------



## Csunshine013

HaleyJJ posted the thread and she got her :bfp: within a few days so I don't know what to think :shrug:


----------



## RaeEW89

Hmm Idk. I mean at this point I just may try anything. I may have to check that out for next month.


----------



## Conswayla M

Nothing new for me to report. Just some PMS signs like usual. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## cazd

So no :bfp:s for LoveBumps?

We stayed over at a Travelodge last night and started work at 5 this morning. Just got home and I'm knackered. 

And most disappointed that there weren't any new announcements on here.

Next time I come online I want to see a :bfp: - you hear me !!!! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

You should talk when are you testing? Cadz? :rofl: I want to see a :bfp: from you within the next couple of days!:rofl:

Hey Conswayla how are you today? I hope good will have to go stalk your chart and journal. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

I guess in a few more days we will see some :bfp:!!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Well I really dont feel it this month, I did, and some of my symptoms felt like it, but after checking I feel like I dont have enough cm, of course there still is some, but its like(sorry) clumpy, I mean some of it is white and lotiony, then the rest is like sticky clumpy stuff. There just isnt a whole lot of it. Im just getting dissapointed, cuz I really thought this was gonna be my month with the leaky nipples and fatigue but complete lack of AF symtpoms. Hopefully you ladies are doing better then me. Fx'd for all of the rest of you!


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae~ I wouldn't worry too much about the cm. CM usually in pregnancy will increase, but it happens at a different time for everyone. A friend on here had dry CM through the whole 2ww, she said it was dryer then ever, and she ended up pregnant. So don't worry about it. I know this is hard, it really feels terrible a lot. :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Thanks hunny ttc, is just really hard especially with the mc last month. How are you today? When are you testing?


----------



## Premomt

That's about how I'm doing. Af's on her way out, and I am trying to gear myself up for another round of ttc, but its so hard!
Af should be due about 2 weeks prior to our one year anniversary this time around which would be cool for two reasons. 1- if she does show, at least I won't be on the rag while we are celebrating. And 2- if she doesn't show- what a great anniversary present!!
So I have decided to tell him right when I should start in my fertile time. And only if he gives me a hard time about DTD. I think the less he knows the better. 
Glad to see such a chatty group today!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae~ I am not testing unless AF is about 3 days late or so. I refuse to see another bfn. I am doing okay, just have my regular PMS symptoms, so I am sure I am out. Everything is going as it usually does. I am getting emotionally drained of this too....it is so hard.

Premomt~Good plan for next month, its good you are going to let DH know your fertile time, it will help with the whole thing!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla chin up we are here for you and you too Rae I know it's very hard to be all PMA and then all of the sudden your pma is gone. :hugs:

Premomt sounds like a good plan. Hope you have a fruitful month!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok ladies we need to chat and by this I mean lets get some pages on here! I am getting bored and need some new topics :hissy:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nobody has come out to play so I am going to leave for the evening. I have softball practice tonight so I can't obsess. Have a good night ladies


----------



## Erinnae

Hey ladies!!!
Ok so...major temp drop today and crampage- But I am only 8dpo- SOOOO I am pretty sure that I am experience implantation!!! WoooHOOOOO!!!
Let me know what you think- Check out my chart!


----------



## Erinnae

p.s. I rarely get cramps- but when I do it is after I actually start AF! So this is awesome!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Erin!! Looks good to me! I think you are dead on with that! AF cramping with no AF is a GREAT sign, and the temp drop! When are you going to test!!


----------



## Coco

Hey girls!

I am posting this just about everywhere today but can't help myself as I'm so excited! I don't know if you remember me saying that I have very irregular cycles since bcp (never knew where I was at or even that I was ovulating). I was going to start temping after my next af but though sod it and started 3 days ago just to get used to it. Well...1st two mornings I get a reading of 35.8....wake up this morning expecting the same and get 36.3!!! I sooo hope it's not a one off and this means I've ovulated!!! It means I can officially join the 2wwers!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco

Also girls....would anyone object to me putting a 'Team LoveBumps' banner on my signature??? I want to feel like I belong lol. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

I had a nice temp rise today 2nd day in a row! :happydance: I have quite a lot of creamy cm and my @@'s feel bigger and nips are still sensitive. So I am going to do a test fmu tomorrow it will only be 10dpo but I am going out of town and want to know if I can relax a little :rofl: Ya like that will happen.

Coco please put the name in your signature glad to have you here!

Erin looking good we are almost the same dpo fxd for us both!

Conswayla how are you today? Good I hope!

how are all the other lovely ladies on here?


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, hope you all ok :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Good morning ladies!! Sunshine it sounds so great for you,fx'd for ur BFP tomorrow.
Coco-I really do hope that that was OV for you, it sounds good hun.
Erin- thats sounds really good, hopefully we see ur temp go back up.
Samzi- how are you doing? How are you feeling?

As for me, cm not very abundant(thick and sticky), cp is still very high, bbs achey, nips tingly and very itchy it was driving me crazy cuz I cant itch them. Only 3 days till AF due and dont really feel it coming, but my sister and my mom are both late this month they havent started yet(sis is lik 5 days late and mom is like 4) This could throw off my cycle, but do you think it should effect when I test?


----------



## samzi

im doing ok, just soo hungry at the moment. roll on home time! been so tired today as well, but not too bad the last few hours. though 12-3 i was yawning my head off and feeling dizzy. fine now tho :) just need some food in me :lol:


----------



## Premomt

Oh boy ladies I feel like crap today. Massive miagraine. I felt yucky yesterday and went for a chiropractic adjustment and have been feeling it ever since. He told me I would feel sore, and I expected this, but it sucks.
And I feel like my period will never end! I feel like it is just lingering this time and I want it gone now!!! :hissy:


----------



## samzi

:hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww Im sorry hunny, soon it will be all over. It really does suck though.


----------



## RaeEW89

samzi said:


> im doing ok, just soo hungry at the moment. roll on home time! been so tired today as well, but not too bad the last few hours. though 12-3 i was yawning my head off and feeling dizzy. fine now tho :) just need some food in me :lol:

Yeah apparently ur bean is hungry, lol. At least ur doing good. Not too terrible.


----------



## samzi

:rofl: i am such a pig lately. last night for tea i shared 2 pizzas with mum, had chocolate spread on toast, and finished it off with a lemon slice :blush: and i STILL wasnt full haha


----------



## RaeEW89

Haha lol, when I was pregnant last year, all I wanted was Taco Bell, I ate like8 bean burrittos in a day once, For some reason it is all just so much more tempting then when not pregnant.


----------



## samzi

last time, i remember going to nandos and eating loads :rofl:

mmm nandos


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh cravings when pg mine would have to be Bananna Peppers and loads of them on everything! Chips with cheese, sandwiches burgers you name it they go on it. :rofl:

It does subside later thank goodness!

I am going to purchase my cheapy test at noon so I will have first thing in the am. OMG I can't believe that I am gonna test so early. If I wasn't going out of town with the girls then I wouldn't even bother.

Premomt hope you get feeling better migraines suck I usually get them with each cycle, but none so far this one so :shrug:


----------



## cazd

Well I'm joining you...... I found a stick in the bathroom!!!

Tomorrow is 10DPO and way too early but I just can't help myself. I've got super-sore @@s, I've had odd cramps, I'm v tired and I had gloopy yellow CM after OV. And... I had a massive temp drop at 5dpo - and my temps went up again today.
So... its sounding nice and promising so sod it.

Yay for us both testing tomorrow :wohoo:
Ha - wonder who'll bring us a shiny new :bfp: tomorrow - someone's gotta get it !!!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh good luck girlies, fx'd for ur BFPs!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I haven't got a clue how many MIL my test is and so it's up in the air. I don't know what will happen but I so want to know and this is the only way to know.

Good Luck Cadz!!! It's you and me babe! FXD and lots of :dust:!


----------



## Conswayla M

:witch: got me


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry to hear about the :witch: Conswayla. 

Good luck CSunshine and Cazd.


----------



## cazd

I didn't test this morning 'cos my temps were pretending to be low :hissy:

If I wake up at the proper time tomorrow and they're still high then I might test the day after - 12dpo....
(Don't want to waste my stick !)

Sunshine - how did you get on?

Bring us some good news !!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Oh cazd you tease!!! Was so looking forward to some good news! 

Conswayla- sorry hun :hugs: you seemed prepared for it this time though, so hopefully it wasn't a hard blow seeing her. Shoot- who am I kidding, its always tough. Sorry hun.

Csunshine- aany news this am? Fx for you!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok ladies I tested and got a :bfn: but I am only 10dpo and I used a Dollar Tree cheapie so I am still holding out hope.

So sorry :witch: got you Conswayla.

Cadz WTH you said you were testing with me! Don't know what we're gonna do with you!

Premomt you should be gearing up to start Bd'n soon.

Ok just have to share as at work and it's just eating me up. My stepmother just called and said they had to put George their dog down this morning. :cry: He was the coolest dog alive and the only black lab to ever be allowed in my house as I have very light carpet and no matter how many times you swiffer or vacuum that black hair just doesn't disappear. I think I was still finding George hairs here and there for about 6 months after they left. :rofl: Every grandchild learned how to use the doggy door from him and he would just hang out with them and protect them. I guess what I am trying to say is he was the BEST!!! Thanks for letting me share. I hate that my dad and his dw are so sad. I wish I could go home and give them big hugs! 

I am getting ready to go out of town this weekend to play softball in a tourney so I wont be on much if at all I don't know if I will get close to a computer, I hope I don't have withdrawls :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

guess what ladies.........:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I knew it :)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Congrats Erin! Make that four tries, three babies lol for you! Good job hun! You gonna hang out with us lol??? :dust:

Sunshine- Only 10dpo! Still plenty of time! I pray you get your deserved bfp!

Caz- All my money is on you hun! YOUR TURN!!! :hugs:


----------



## iwantbebebad

oohh brit! only a few more days for you too doll! Best of luck and :hug:

Conswayla love you hun :hugs:


----------



## samzi

erin - congrats hun!! :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh sorry about AF Conswayla.
Sunshine wait to test in a couple of days
Erin. OMG Congrats, that is soo exciting.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!! Hope you all are doing well!!! I wish I would've gotten a :bfp: this cycle!! Oh well this is my first month TTC and charting...so hope the 2nd time is a charm!!!!! TTC is now making me notice every kind of symptom now!!!...I guess that is what TTC does to you!! I hope you all get a :bfp: in july!!! Lets hope to a :bfp: in july!!!!!:happydance: Anybody just started the :witch:, she came to visit me 2 days ago and I wish she would go away so we can start :sex: :):):)


----------



## Erinnae

You guys have been SO awesome and supportive! There is no way that i will not continue to encourage you all.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations Erinnae. That's fabulous news!!! :yipee:

Cazd how's that temp today? Any poas action? 

Iwantbebebad, I feel like I'm years away from poas!! LOL. I really didn't think I would symptom spot this month but it's so incredibly difficult not to. Not that I'm having any symptoms :roll:.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry Sunshine about the bfn. As Rae said, wait a couple of days. Here's hoping that the bfn turns into a bfp!


----------



## cazd

ERIN !!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

SOOOO Jealous. I'm on the road to :witch: land.
:bfn: for me this morning and dropping temps. BLAH - Cycle 7s on its way....


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

erin - grats again :wohoo:

caz - lucky number 7 ;) :hugs:


----------



## Erinnae

I am really sorry about BFNs the past couple days. This doesnt mean that it is over! Not until she shows her face!! 
Sunshine..This cycle is all your girl!!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Ok so yeah ticker says :witch: due in 1 day, but she couldve started yestarday and didnt. Im really praying she doesnt show. Got some good symptoms, actually amazing symptoms so I really hope I get my :bfp: this month. Not gonna really hold my breath though. All you ladies with :bfn:s should def just retest in a couple days,


----------



## cazd

1 day to go ! oooh - good luck xxxx


----------



## Premomt

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
Alright Erinnae! Make sure to stick around and share your lucky :dust: with the rest of us!!

And Rae~ its looking very promising for you!! FXFXFX!!!

As for me, I am still spotting! GRRRRR!:grr: I had 3 days of spotting before af showed, and have had 3days of spotting after 4 days of full flow. Freaking rediculous! Just leave me the eff alone!!!!!!!!!:hissy:

also~ Can any of you lovely ladies find any reputiable articles stating what kills sperm? I have to prove to my OH that his spit does no good for the swimmers.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well Dear Premomt! My DH had a semen analysis and we were told explicitly NO oral sex to obtain the sample! Spit from either party is instant death for the soldiers! :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

did your doctor write that down? if so can you mail that to me? :rofl: 
He "has to see it to believe it" @ss.


----------



## RaeEW89

https://fertilefacts.wordpress.com/2007/12/12/effect-of-lubricants-and-saliva-on-sperm/

Just found this link says saliva is very toxic to sperm. Im sorry about your :witch: being so stubborn this month. It will get better, I promise, lol.
Iwantbebebad how are you doing?


----------



## Maybe baby

uh oh...no more oral then haha


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been around much. This AF was a real pain and I am not taking it well, since it is now cycle 12. 
Erin, congrats on your :bfp: !! So exciting!!

I will pop in and out on here, and check up on everyone here and there. :hug:


----------



## RaeEW89

Omfg, I am amazed at my body, it really must think Im ready for a baby, cuz :bfp:, an incredible, beautiful :bfp: I am just sooo happy, I really hope this one sticks. I need a sticky bean. Oh is soo happy.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae - wow, congratulations. :yipee: Stick beanie stick!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok Brit hun! 5 days until testing! I am so excited about your bfp! I love your pic by the way. That is so adorable and so true. How are you feeling? Any good symptoms we can obsess over? :hugs:


----------



## samzi

oh rae congrats hunny :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

iwantbebebad said:


> Ok Brit hun! 5 days until testing! I am so excited about your bfp! I love your pic by the way. That is so adorable and so true. How are you feeling? Any good symptoms we can obsess over? :hugs:

Sorry, no symptoms coming from me this month. I do have to giggle though, 'cos this month I thought I'm not gonna symptom spot but then when I think really really hard then I believe I have belly ache, nausea, bigger boobs but there's no doubt about it... I don't really have any symptoms :dohh:!! Thank you for your pma though, although tbh my pma has kind of disappeared this month due to said lack of symptoms. Saying that though, I'm not out until af arrives gun:). I'm trying hard to reel that pma back in....


----------



## cazd

RaeEW89 said:


> Omfg, I am amazed at my body, it really must think Im ready for a baby, cuz :bfp:, an incredible, beautiful :bfp: I am just sooo happy, I really hope this one sticks. I need a sticky bean. Oh is soo happy.


:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

KNEW IT xxxxxxx

:wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Erinnae

Wow this month is SOOOO exciting!!! COngrats Rae!!! I told you, very fertile after mc!! Woo HOOOO!!


----------



## RaeEW89

I know apparently extra fertile! Thnaks for that though it gave me some hope t was possible.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies I will be off for a few more days My Mom passed away on Monday so I am off to Texas Wednesday. Talk to you all when I return.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Dearest sweet sunshine... :hugs: :hug: Please have a safe trip. My thoughts are with you... :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww sweetie I am so sorry, sending you and your family lots of :hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh Sunshine, I'm so sorry to hear that. I do hope that you and your family cope as much as you can through this incredibly difficult time. My sympathy is with you :hugs:.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OK, so AF attacked me when I wasn't looking!! I don't really know what to do on calculating my cycle though 'cos this month I was only 27 days! I might have to do this bad boy and purchase an opk - my dh's gonna freak (LOL).


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh sorry about "AF" hunny, maybe its just implantation?


----------



## Erinnae

SunShine, I am so deeply sorry. Just know that God has an ultimate plan and you are at the top of His list. My family will be praying for yours.


----------



## iwantbebebad

0h Erin! Your ticker baby is in a bean pod! I am going to cry... :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Ladies- I just posted a long entry in my journal. If you're interested, have a look.

It's CD11, and yesterday I got a POS OPK. (as pos as this kind gets I suppose. Damn Ebay cheapies. Nothin like the Answer brand.) So I tried real hard to BD yesterday, but (read my journal) didn't until this AM. I hope to BD again either tonight, or tomorrow am depending on how OH feels. And if my OPK is darker or lighter. I've averaged to ov on CD13, and we are unsure of DH's sperm quality, so I am hesitant to DTD every day. Who knows though we may end up dtd every day till CD15.


I REEEEEEEEEALLY want this to be our cycle. I had such a down day yesterday, I can't see how you ladies who've been ttc for a year or more keep up such a good attitude.


----------



## cazd

Premont - I found some solace in the Long Term TTC section - I'm a month behind you but some of the girls in that section have been TTC for years. Somehow they find the strength to keep trying.

Sunshine... So sorry xxx :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Ohh, it scares me to think about going over to LTTTC. Not yet. Not yet...


----------



## cazd

No - I wouldn't dare actually post there - they'd tear my head off ! :rofl:

Long term is proper long term... years...


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae, Congrats hun, I am so glad it happened for you so fast this time!

Sunshine, I am so sorry to hear the news....my heart goes out to you and your family.

Hope all are well! I am not sure where I am in my cycle, not planning....not temping....not trying. Just seeing what happens.


----------



## Premomt

Where is everybody? The board isn't blowing up like it normally does!
Where is everyone? And where is everyone in their cycle? :rofl:
I'm ov'ing ATM. Plan on :sex: tonight again. :mrgreen:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm still here! Well today I'm gonna buy myself one of these opks so when it comes to ovulation I reckon I'll be on here posting every 2 mins asking for advice :roll:. My cycle seems pretty messed up cos I had full red flow 2 days ago but since I've just had brownish/pinkish spotting. I believe I'm now waiting on af to come back full force! 

Good luck girls for this month!


----------



## cazd

Oooh - I love OPK pics - make sure you post some for us to scrutinize !

Premont - I reckon today's the day !!!!!!! You're gonna catch that egg :happydance:


----------



## Premomt

Mornin ladies. Well today was my second high(er) temp so I think FF will pin ov on CD11 for me. Makes sense, I had a strong pos OPK, EWCM and good CP that day for it.
I just hope our BD timing was enough! 2X on OV day, and 1X the day after. The only time before ov was about 3 days prior, so I don't think that will help much.
FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Good luck all with Ov!!

As you know this is cycle 12. I am not paying attention to where I am in my cycle. No charting anything at all. Just :sex: when we feel like it. I will be checking on all of you though!!!


----------



## cazd

Ooh - I don't know... quite a few ladies got it from :sex: 2 days before Ov...

2 weeks to go !


----------



## Premomt

All I can say is FX! On to the tww..


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla I really do wish you all the luck in the world - I really do believe that this ttc game is all about luck! Give us all a lucky :spermy:!!! 

I bought myself a clearblue opk so hopefully come ovulation time I'll get a nice smiley face. I decided on this one 'cos it seems simple enough, although I'm still gonna enjoy reading those instructions (I'm a freak who really does enjoy reading instructions!).


----------



## Premomt

Happy freedom day to all my american ladies! (And to the rest of you lovley ladies!)

Well I was expecting a nice high temp today, and I did not get one. First temp was 96.63 second was 96.93 and lastly 96.80. Grr. Not sure which to go with, so I went with 96.80. Which is a dip from yesterday.
I had a pos opk, and then a neg- so I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD11. Dunno if I should go with opk, or temp to guide the ov. 
Suggestions?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Premomt! I would go with the +opk...The temps should catch up and show within 24 hours I would think. If they are ridiculous and show ov a few days later, then I would go with temps! Best of luck, the bd schedule looks good! I can't wait for your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Def agree with Iwantbebebad, +opk is probably best to go with, I hope you caught ur eggy this month, FX for a BFP for ya. How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh Rae how are things going and how are you feeling? Glad to see you beanie is sticking (I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it continues).


----------



## RaeEW89

i feel great actually, Ive only been nauseus, but I havent been sick. Only tired. Thanks hunny. I hope so too, how have you been?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm now waiting for af to disappear so that i can get myself ready for ovulation, albeit I still have some time for that. I feel loads more prepared now that I have my opk. Bring on that poas!


----------



## RaeEW89

Stupid AF, I bet being more prepared makes you feel so much more excited for Ov this month. Its exciting, Good luck,


----------



## Premomt

CD15 

HI ladies! :wave: I hope everyone had a safe independence day! We had a great day here. I will write about it in my journal when I get a chance.
Just wanted to see how all my ladies were!
Erin, and rae (and other pg ladies) hope you are doing well! If you had any- would you mind listing your symptoms you had before finding that BFP? Give me something to obsess over in the TWW!


----------



## Erinnae

Hey ladies!!
Ive missed you all!!
things are going great- I feel great!
My symptoms were not huge- I had some shooting pains in my breasts, more urination, but mostly I just knew!:) I am already having shooting growing pains!! yikes!
How is everyone doing????


----------



## cazd

wow - it must be lovely to 'just know'

Well the :witch: has cleared off and I'm ready for cycle 7. 
Best of luck Premont... Your EP was so long ago - surely its time now!


----------



## Premomt

It does seem like it doesn't it? A little less than 6 months ago...
Erin- thanks for telling. I've had the "knowing" part before too. My dh doesn't believe in that though, he's a see it to believe it and even with a pos home hpt he doesn't believe it all the time.:roll: men.
The only thing I can ss atm is crazy vivid dreams. Yesterday I had a very vivid :sex: dream about my husband, and today it was about me learning how to surf while unmanned bomber aircraft flew overhead creating nice waves. :shrug: who knows where I come up with this stuff!:rofl:
Has anyone else not been getting BnB email updates? I gotta figure out what's up with that...


----------



## cazd

BnB email updates? Am I missing out on something....what's that?


----------



## Premomt

I figured it out, I needed to validate my email account on my phone again. Then I got bombarded with 30+ updates all at once hahah!
Its just the notification setting I have for my BnB account. I get instant notification for most of my subscriptions, and can access the email from my phone. 
Yes- I am a BnB addict.:rofl:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ha lol, how is the tww going for you premomt?


----------



## Conswayla M

Glad to see we are all doing well, I will be stalking you all during Ov and the 2ww!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I am back from Texas and Mom's funeral service. It was very nice and I just wanted to say thank you to all you lovely ladies for the nice hugs and well wishers. It has been a very difficult week and the best I can do is get back into my daily routine. 

I haven't been temping because we drove 18hrs on Saturday and then slept in on Sunday and today I just bounded out of bed without thinking. I will start temping tomorrow so I have an idea of when I o and will be getting opk's this week as I think I am on cd 6 maybe or 5 it was all really a blurr.

I am so excited that we got two :bfp: last month maybe this month will be another banner month!


----------



## iwantbebebad

hello precious sunshine. I have been thinking of you often. This does sound truly difficult and I wish I could hold your sweet little hand. I hope this cycle is lucky lucky for you. :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Premomt

I'm soooo bored with this tww!!! :hissy:
I need something to take my mind off it!
We should find things to help with that... Hmmm. I wonder what I can find...


----------



## Premomt

Here's something! :mrgreen:
https://icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL I haven't clicked on your link yet, but it is hilarious! SYMPTOMS! Sore bb's! AF crampy twinges! Nothing! Nipple bumps. Yes nipple bumps. LOL LOL...Bloat! Weird dreams! :hugs: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## cazd

Try this.... 

https://upchucky.com/index.html

On the right is a list of jukeboxes - 1986 is FAB !


----------



## cazd

Premomt said:


> Here's something! :mrgreen:
> https://icanhascheezburger.com/

Premont - that sites dangerous! 
I could spend all day on there :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine, glad to see your back, I hope you are doing well hun!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww good afternoon ladies!! I hope you are all doing well!! Sunshine glad to see you back!


----------



## Buds

Hey Lovebump girlies, I haven't been in here for AGES!!! So brilliant to hear we've had 2 more :bfp:'s, and so hope we get some more this month too! 

Premomt - hope your tww goes quickly!


----------



## Csunshine013

I did manage to get my temp this morning. :rofl: I was so tired I didn't want to get out of bed very exhausted still. I hope that subsides soon! I have so much to do since coming home. I am expecting my golf clubs soon so need to clean out a place to store them. 

I am having a better day today than yesterday so I think it will continue to get better.


----------



## iwantbebebad

:rofl::rofl: These are no random blinkies! They were custom picked for YOU by your good friend Sarah! The first is the blinkie link! Unfortunately these awesome blinkies are HTML only not BBC... Ok.....

https://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/SteppingStonesgrahics/ttc blinkies/?start=128

Starting with....

Caz! (I know you are SO NOT mean, but I will say it for you!)

"NO, I don't care that you're pregnant-Nor do I want to hear about it!"

Conswayla! (Shig'ing but still the CM Queen of BnB!)

"TP Inspector."

Premomt! (The driven one!)

"Eat. Sleep. Mate. Repeat." :rofl: I love that one! 

Irish! (Shig'ing this month and WE MISS HER!) 

"When did getting pregnant become an urban myth?"


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ummmm ok. I just found a blinkie in pg blinkies that says "I am Pro-Choice." Ummm okk.. Now why would you put that on a pg sig? That makes no damn sense lol lol :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

ok so where is everybody???


----------



## Conswayla M

Yay! I got the blinkie, thanks Sarah, I love it!!
Hey Erin, how are you doing/feeling? Do you have a journal?


----------



## Csunshine013

So I guess the bd'n will commence this week! :happydance:

I don't have much to say today it's kinda just blah here. DD has her first bbsitting job today OMG I am so scared for her. :rofl: These two girls are going to give her a run for her money. I am jealous she is making $30 for 2 girls 4 and 7. I think she will do good, but there's always that question in the back of my mind.

How are all the lovely ladies of Team Love Bumps doing?

Sarah so dissappointed that you didn't find a blinky for me :blush:


----------



## RaeEW89

Wow, she is making good money for first time babysitting. lol Im jealous. How are you doing hunny?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeay, let the bding commence! In fact, I'm preparing for ovulation now that af has gone by demanding some nice fresh :spermy:! Cos af appeared early last month I'm gonna start using my opks from cycle day 10 (states on instructions to do this for a 27 day cycle) so just in case I bought another pack of tests. I never realised the power of poas!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Rae I am doing great today. I think I have finally caught up on my sleep even though I am getting the afternoon drowsie's :rofl: I just ate lunch and am very tired. I play softball tonight for the first time in two weeks. LOL I hope I still remember how to play. :rofl:

DD is making a lot for a night I told her she needs to put some aside for school clothes. I do get support from her dad that helps with that to. She likes candy though :rofl: I told her she couldn't spend it all on chocolate or she would get more zits :rofl::rofl:

It makes me cry, I had to buy her first bra this year and now she is making her own money bbsitting :cry: she is growing up so fast, better get busy making a new baby. LMAO like I haven't been trying. :rofl:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Conswayla M

Glad to see everyone getting along well, pretty soon everyone will be back in the 2ww again! How are you feeling Rae?


----------



## RaeEW89

Im good, not very sick at all, only nauseus. Well that and very tired and still have very sore bbs. First Dr appointment is monday. Im excited, but nervous, hes gonna tell me nothings there that Im just crazy(and broken)


----------



## RaeEW89

Csunshine013 said:


> Hey Rae I am doing great today. I think I have finally caught up on my sleep even though I am getting the afternoon drowsie's :rofl: I just ate lunch and am very tired. I play softball tonight for the first time in two weeks. LOL I hope I still remember how to play. :rofl:
> 
> DD is making a lot for a night I told her she needs to put some aside for school clothes. I do get support from her dad that helps with that to. She likes candy though :rofl: I told her she couldn't spend it all on chocolate or she would get more zits :rofl::rofl:
> 
> It makes me cry, I had to buy her first bra this year and now she is making her own money bbsitting :cry: she is growing up so fast, better get busy making a new baby. LMAO like I haven't been trying. :rofl:
> 
> How are you feeling?

LMAO I know Im gonna freak out when/if I ever have to buy a bra for my daughter, I know it will be young cuz I wa young, but its gonna make me so sad. Chocolate, lol. She probably would spend it all on chocolate if you let her.


----------



## Csunshine013

ATM she is really into the taste of candy cigs. LOL She breaks them up into about inch in length and eats them that way cause I wont let her have them hanging out of her mounth such a bad habit! 

Hey Conswayla how are you doing?


----------



## cazd

Oh no! your little girls growing up :hissy: That must be so hard... to let go after years of looking after her and being there for her all the time.. xxx

Sarah - Love the blinkies - thanks.
Cept can I change my statement please?
I'd say...

Right. Everyone STOP getting Pregnant! Its MY TURN! No-ones allowed to get a :bfp: 'till I've got MINE !!! 

:rofl: Yup - I'm 31 but I can still stamp my feet and have hissy fits like I'm 7 !


----------



## Conswayla M

Glad you are doing well Rae, try not to worry too much hun, I am sure everything will be fine.

Oh kids grow up so fast! Its crazy really, I look at DS and wonder where my baby went. :cry:

I am doing okay. No charting, no ticker....nothing, just going with it atm. I am pretty sure that I am in the 2ww though.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I am great today! I played softball last night and have decided that even at my age I can still play some ball!!!!

I still call dd my baby and she gets upset and says "I am a tween Mom" she is bbsitting again tonight guess she did ok. LOL

How is everybody doing I have a few more days till in the tww so bd'n at my house :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Caz- LMAO LMAO FOR YOU I WILL CHANGE THE F BLINKIE LOL LOL.... Just for you though.. I am with you on that one! 

Conswayla- Would you like a roasted almond? I have a pound left. They should last about 10 seconds... :rofl:

Sunshine-At your age? What is that 100? Come on now, we are still young! Although I did have a "realization" yesterday. You ever have a "realization" Lol lol.. Mine was that I am not 20 any more. It was horrific. :rofl:

Rae- LOOK AT YOU! 6 weeks already! Congrats on a super super sticky bean! Yeahhh! :hug: Oh and about bras lol lol. I remember my first bra. It was awful. I kept feeling like pulling it down. It was an irritating midriff.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae & Iwantbebebad where is the time going? Your little beans are growing so fast they'll soon be popping out ready to tell the world they've arrived!! 

Cazd I hear you about throwing a hissy! Anytime you wanna scream and stamp you go right ahead. We'll always be here to listen.

As for me, I'm preparing to head off back to Texas later today, which I'm really looking forward to. I've also poas today but not surprisingly the opk was negative but I feel loads better 'cos I really wanna give it a fabulous go this month. I have my fingers crossed for us all. Good luck girls xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies!!!!

Iwantabebe I know that age is only a number but I am feeling my age this week, I must have done something really fun because my muscles are really letting me know :rofl:

Brit welcome back to the US, I was just down in Texas last week, it was 108 in the shade I swet from places I didn't think could swet :rofl:

Cadz I am with you on the hissy!!! I am so ready so bring on the :bfp:! NOW!

How is everybody else today? Good I hope. DD did so good babysitting that she has another day Monday. She is going to have more $ than she knows what to do with. :rofl: I will find good use of it. NO she will be opening a savings account. She has things she wants and I don't have the extra $ to get so she can buy them herself.


----------



## Conswayla M

Its fun teaching kids responsibilities with money. My DS gets $1 and he wants to spend it. We are trying to teach him to save, its hard! 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Csunshine013

I know. She likes having her own money, I on a couple of occasions had to borrow $ from her. I think it was a weekend and the bank was closed, I only have a savings account, I hate writing checks. LOL

She has plans, she wants a new playstation 2 game so she will have some $ left over after she buys that. I hate taking her to the $1 store cause she thinks she needs everything :rofl: I tell one thing thats it!!! We shop there a lot.:rofl:

How are you doing today, any symptoms? or aren't you doing that this time?


----------



## RaeEW89

Thanks girlies, so far this does seem to be a sticky bean, but Im gonna be stressed until I get past 11 weeks(1st mc), once I hit 12 I will be great. How are you all doing?


----------



## Conswayla M

The dollar store, my DS loves it there too, but its all just junk and crap. But you can get some cheap candy there (for me that is :rofl:)

I don't think I will have much to ss this cycle. I get every symptom in the book in the 2ww. But I am just seeing what happens. I am going to try really hard not to think too much about it.


----------



## Csunshine013

Did I see in your journal that you have company coming? I hope you have a lovely visit.

Dollar Tree is a favorite place to buy snacks! DH even gets his snack there for his lunch. I buy my opk's there. I know I should go to the internet, but I just don't want to commit as I want to keep thinking maybe I wont need them. :rofl:

I did a opk and it had a faint line and I have been getting (tmi) what I have classified as EWCM this am so will defo be scroggin tonight!!!! :rofl: I don't think dh will object as I already told him we need to scrog every other day. :rofl:

Rae don't worry every pg is different the chances decrease after each week relax the hardest part the ttc is done! :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

This month we have a lot of company coming to visit, friends and family and stuff.

Here in Canada, our Dollar Stores don't have HPT's or OPK's, if they did, I would be in trouble!! 
Glad to hear you are going to get scroggin tonight! I haven't used that word in a while! I love it :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

That will be nice. When we went to Texas for my Mom's service both my siblings were there and lots of family from my Mom's significant others side. It was very nice to see everybody even though it was such a horrible time. I love my sister and brother and we haven't been so close in many years. I was really impressed that db made the effort as he wasn't that thoughtful when it came to my Mom.

I love the dollar stores here as they have everything you could want or need except tennis balls. LOL we needed one for our dryer and our down comforter all we could find was tennis balls for dogs. :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Heya Scrogsters - we're all out of sync so the :sex: fests are a bit all over the place.

Good luck with your sesh tonight though !!!!!

Now who's next for testing? Conswayla - how're you getting on?


----------



## Csunshine013

Cadz you are so crazy!!!!

How's your scrogfest coming?


----------



## cazd

Its all planned out !!
3 days till OV :sex: - From CD12 EOD 'till CD18..... Cups at the ready !!!!

Rae - 6 weeks already! CONGRATS. You're half way there xxxxxxx


----------



## Premomt

I'd say I'm next to test if I was gonna test.
No pma after a nosedive temp drop this am. Just waitin for af to show.
Hope you lovleys are gettin on well!


----------



## Erinnae

Hey ladies! Sorry ive been away for alittle bit!!
Good luck this month ladies! I will pray hard for all of you this month! Keep your spirits up! Rae I think we are just a few days apart- What is your due date??


----------



## RaeEW89

Erin- My EDD is March 5th, how about you? How are you doing hun?
The rest of you ladies FX'd and lots of PMA


----------



## Premomt

Blasted :witch: showed up two days early.

Roll on cycle 9..


----------



## iwantbebebad

So sorry dearest Premomt.. Blast that damn witch. I am thinking of you... :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

:hug: Thnks huni.


----------



## cazd

Oh hun. not again!
You got it once - why not just one more time? Stupid stupid :witch:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry to hear about AF Premomt.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG, so I was just reading SMEP and is it right that opks are not good to use first thing in the morning? That's when I've been poas 'cos the leaflet says not to pee for 4 hours before testing and during the day I pee A LOT.


----------



## Premomt

Yea brit, you are supposed to use them in the afternoon. Aparently the LH gets broken down over night, and it is most concentrated mid afternoon. That's why many gals POAS around 2-4pm. 
There may be a more technical reason, but that's the one I've got.


----------



## cazd

Brit - I'd go for 4pm - some ladies wait 'till 8:00 !

But wait 'till late afternoon and don't drink anything for 4 hours before you test.
That way it'll be super-concentrated...

Hows about... wait 'till you get a line then the next day test morning, noon and late afternoon and see which one's darkest...


----------



## Erinnae

I am so sorry aboout AF Premomt. I will pray extra hard for this month for you! 
Rae, my EDD is March 8.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Thanks Premomt and Cazd. Why don't they put this in the instructions? On the leaflet it recommended poas first thing in the morning... How crazy is that?! Oh well, least I know now...


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Ladies!!
Sorry about the damn :witch: Premomt! :hugs: hun, I know how much that sucks!!

Well, since I didn't temp this cycle....or pay attention to where I was in my cycle, I really couldn't say exactly what dpo I am or anything. But everything is going well. SHIG!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Glad to see Shig'ing is going well. So does that mean no stress or symptom spotting?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies been away for the weekend to spend time just with my family and go through the stuff I brought back from my Mom's. We went through it all down in Texas, but the stuff I brought home with me needed to be put away. I do know that the shelter we gave her clothes to will be very greatful. I think we had about 12 large black bags full of clothes. I know that I brought one home and my sister had a crate and my sil had some clothes and her friends had a few bags as well. The woman had clothes now and nice ones at that.

Ok so now I am off my soap box talking about my Mom. I have been just doing this and that not really stressing and my temping is wompy because I was so tired that I slept in one day and then went back to bed and took it later cause I was woke up early. :shrug:

I have 1 opk left so will use it today, but I had o pains all weekend I don't really understand those things I will have to get more today. DH doesn't know what to do I told him every other day and that is what I have made him do. :rofl: We did bd twice on Sunday because I bugged him enough. :rofl:

This weekend is state softball tourney so I will be going out of town Saturday and hopefully not returning until Sunday sometime. LOL We usually end up out the first day after three games, but our goal this year is to make it to Sunday like we did at our last tourney.

How is everybody doing good I hope!


----------



## Conswayla M

BritAcrossSea said:


> Glad to see Shig'ing is going well. So does that mean no stress or symptom spotting?

The stress is much less that's for sure. But in the back of mind I know that this is cycle 12, and that if :witch: comes this month I will be devastated. I try not to think about it too much. Not really into ss because I get all these weird symptoms in the 2ww anyway. It's hard to ss anyway when I have no clue how many dpo I am :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

Well ladies,(I have not tested so this is not a BFP announcement!)
I don't wanna say too much and jinx myself but if you check out my ff page and journal you'll see what I'm talking about. Fxfxfxfxfx.....


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt looking good do you have a date that you will test? Keep us infomed!

I think I o'd over the weekend. I had o pains and now my cm has disappeared :saywhat: I know we bd at the right times and have loads of PMA so ladies here we all go

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

PMA !!!!!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yes do keep us informed and good luck :dust:


----------



## cazd

Premomt said:


> Well ladies,(I have not tested so this is not a BFP announcement!)
> I don't wanna say too much and jinx myself but if you check out my ff page and journal you'll see what I'm talking about. Fxfxfxfxfx.....


OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: 

soz - I know you don't want to jinx it - surely I can't affect it from all the way over here.... You so have to :test:


----------



## cazd

Anyone know how long an egg can live after popping out?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I thought it was about 24 hours.


----------



## Conswayla M

cazd said:


> Anyone know how long an egg can live after popping out?


They say 24-48 hours, but I also read this "The egg typically lives only about 12 hours, so it cannot wait for long"


----------



## gumb69

yeah i think 12 hours also. but sperm can live up to 3 days.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just been messing around with ff and if I have a temp rise tomorrow it gives me my crosshairs :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: first time ever!!!!

I am so excited I thought I o'd over the weekend due to the o pains and abundant cm so this makes me OH SO HAPPY!!!!!! We bd'd Friday night and twice on Sunday(am and pm) so fxd that hit our mark!!!!

Oh yeah I also read somewhere that the egg can survive 12-24hrs.


----------



## iwantbebebad

SUPER YEAHHHHH SUNSHINE!!! I have to give you a little pma... I got my first crosshairs and just the excitement of O made me deliriously happy! Then I realized we didn't bd lol lol. Then 8 days later BFP BFP BFP BFP... SO catching O and feeling good about it is super super super good. I am so fingers x'd for your miracle. It would mean alot to me for you to get it hun! Keep us updated on symptoms and watch temps for a dip or something else fun to obsess over :rofl: :hugs:

EGG LIFE! LOL. Yes 12-48 depending but it is slim that it can be fertilized long after ov. A couple hours maybe. Basically, it starts to deteriorate immediately, reducing chances of a good implant... The best deal is for the soldiers to be swimming around the ovaries waiting for the moment! Then *BOOM* healthy baby lol lol.. .FINGERS X'D :hug:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Brit- ALMOST TO OOOO!!! GET THE BD HUN! Ooooohhhh can't wait!!!


PCBN! I miss you soooo much! I know all about you lol lol lol lol ;0 Take that! :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

iwantbebebad said:


> Brit- ALMOST TO OOOO!!! GET THE BD HUN! Ooooohhhh can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> PCBN! I miss you soooo much! I know all about you lol lol lol lol ;0 Take that! :hugs:

I know all about you....SO TAKE THAT!! :rofl:
:muaha:


----------



## RaeEW89

OMG that is so exciting hunny. FXd to you, I hope AF stays away!!


----------



## RaeEW89

On kind of a sad depressing subject. First Drs appointment was yesterday. My levels are very low for how far along I am. It doesnt look like this bean is gonna hold on either. Im keeping my fingers crossed, but it doesnt look very good. Might be back to ttc fo me.


----------



## cazd

Oh HUN... xxxxxxxxxxx It WILL Stick ! 

So sorry - you must be terrified - keep us posted xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Premomt

Rae~ Keep the faith babe. I will say a lil prayer for your lil bean. and sending lots of Sticky :dust: to ya.


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Rae, I hope all is well, maybe you O'd later or something. I pray that this little bean sticks, let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Rae hope it all goes well.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae, like everybody else I hope your little beanie sticks good and proper. My fingers are crossed for you. Keep hope xx


----------



## Premomt

Ok here is another Blinkie site!
https://photobucket.com/images/blinkies ttc/?page=20


----------



## samzi

hey ladies hope your all good. so much to catch up on, it will take forever!!


----------



## RaeEW89

My numbers didnt double, looks like Im gonna lose this bean too. Might take a break from ttc. Oh and I arent sure yet.


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Rae, I am thinking of you and hoping it is all okay. :hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Rae hope the little bean sticks! 

How are all the other lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok Rae hunny what exactly were your numbers? First AND second? They told me the same stuff about "low". Now they are in the hundred thousands. Plus, mine didn't double. As long as they are 66% they should be ok. What is the doc saying now besides not knowing? I am praying for you hunny. Praying. I know what this means to all of us. You will always have support here. Always and forever. Love and :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So today I have a right whinge head on but mainly 'cos I still haven't got a smiley face on my opk yet - fingers crossed I get one today. I want to see a positive so I know to :sex: like mad but also so I don't have to hold my pee anymore - that is sooo difficult! I'm one of these folks that needs to go little and often and holding it for 3 hours everyday has proven to be quite difficult :dohh:.

We've been bd'ing as close to every other day as possible but I've been trying not to over-do it as I don't want my DH to burn out before his little soldiers are needed. I suppose I'm just a little frustrated 'cos this is the first month of using opks but also 'cos I really want it to be the last.

Anyway onto something a little more optimistic.... How's it going Premomt? Any news?


----------



## iwantbebebad

oh dear... The opk shit lol.. I took 10 billion of those before I got +... I will tell you what I found. I took so damn many that I caught the surge. It only lasted two hours! Then it was gone. I got the first + at 10am. I didn't hold much pee and got the second + around 11:30-12:00. Then *poof* negative opk from there out. It was weird. I got mine 48 hours prior to ov. I know it can be as soon as just a few. I guess blow a wad of money and take one every other time you pee. Instead of holding, pee in a cup lol.. That is how I did it lol. I have a weak bladder from DS and pee every 5 minutes. Good luck on that silly opk. Those things suck. Oh, prior to getting a +, I got a month of neg. I made a big ass deal about it. LOL... I wish you the very best. You are so sweet. Get that Eggy!!! :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

YEAH ladies FF gave me my crosshairs!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee:

I am so excited as this is my first month of ff giving me them. I know we bd'd around then so fxd that we caught the eggy! 

How are all you lovely ladies doing? Rae how about you you hanging in there!:hugs:

Premomt have you tested yet? 

I wannabebe glad to see you haven't abandoned us!:happydance:

Conswayla how goes it?

Samzi good to see you back! 

To all the other ladies hope your doing well!


----------



## RaeEW89

Well they were like 550s then went to 760ish, but guess what? I went and got my levels checked again today... 1250! i think my bean might hold on still. We shall see.
Ooh Brit almost time for the bd'ing marathon(lol)
Sunshine- FX'd you caught that egg, would be so exciting after getting crosshairs for the first time.
Sarah-Thanks hunny, I saw ur post last night and it really made me feel waaay better about going back to the drs.
Premomt- Did you test? Whats going on?


----------



## Premomt

sorry for not updating ladies, I did test and got a BFN followed by a heavy AF. Why she had to wait till after I tested, I will never know.

Good to hear your levels are climbing rae, we will all be praying they continue to climb!


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae, that is great news that your numbers went up!! I think this is going to be a good sticky bean :wohoo:

Brit, keep testing with those opk's like Sarah said, the surge sometimes is so short and can only be detected for a short period of time. So you could have missed it, or it is coming. So keep :sex:

Sunshine, congrats on the cross hairs :dance: that is so exciting, now you are def in the 2ww....lets hope it goes fast!!

Looks like I am probably down to the 1ww now.


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yeah for Rae!!!! Hope that sticky bean stays put for 9 healthy months!

Premomt so sorry she waited until you tested! Fxd for a productive cycle this month!

Conswayla 1ww stinks more than the tww I think, the idk factor :dohh:

So yes it looks as if I am 5dpo :thumbup: soon to be in the 1ww :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh yeah its driving me nuts since I am not sure what day I O'd on fur sure. Not sure what my LP will be this month since it was 15 days, then 16, days, then 13 days. It's all confusing. Its just a waiting game from here!


----------



## gumb69

Rae - great news about your numbers fx'd
Premont- sorry about AF that sucks, especially as you tested x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Great news Rae and Sunshine. 

I'm sorry to hear about af Premomt. I'm learning that this ttc business isn't easy at all. I got me those opks thinking (stupidly) that they would be such a help for ovulation. Are there places that opks are loads cheaper? I bought 2 packs of clearblue and they cost me a small fortune for all of 14 tests. I also think you guys should write the instruction sheet for opks 'cos the one that comes with the test is useless!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I am just glad that I was temping as didn't do opk's this month so it was questionable if and when I would o. LOL I have always been regular even after my mmc it was only two days late and then smack dab on 28 days. I just hope it happens soon as dh is growing very tired. LOL :blush: I wear the poor guy out and he is 7yrs my junior. :dohh:


----------



## Premomt

There are cheaper OPKs than the digital ones. I originally started with the Answer brand (found at walmart in the states) then went to IC's purchased from a vendor off E-bay. I have about 20-30 of them left, but I HATE them. They don't ever give me an "as dark as or darker than control" They are always lighter. So after I am done with these, I will go back to the Answer ones. They were more expensive, but not as expensive as the CB ones.
I purchased both opks and hpts from the vendor, as well as a CB Digi HPT. Cheaper, but I got what I paid for IMO.

I have found the OPKs helpful in figuring out my cycles. Much more reliable than CP, CM and more helpful than the temps because you see it while it is happening, not after.


----------



## cazd

I found OPKs ok but out of 4 months I only ever got one line darker than the test line.
THe rest got gradually darker but never quite made it 'positive'


----------



## gumb69

i used to find the clear blue kits brilliant, the one that gives you the smiley face
they cost a fortune, they are about &#8364;15-20 for 7 days. but well worth it when you see the smiley face. stopped using them now i'm on the fertility treatment, but i'd recommend that brand, but v pricey x


----------



## cazd

Oh yeah - I used the CB digi OPKs too - that smiley face is just fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

i know, how sad are we that we get happy when we see the smiley face. x


----------



## Csunshine013

:flower:

Here you go Gumb hope you like the smile and the flower too!


----------



## Conswayla M

This is why I don't use opk's....way to confusing for lil ol me :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I only used them the first month then I bought about 5 and decided to just bag them and just know my body. :rofl: Like I will ever know my body!


----------



## Conswayla M

I thought I had my body all figured out until I started tempting and charting. BOY WAS I WRONG! I am better off without any of it :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Boo, I wanna see a smiley face :cry: :haha:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Actually talking of temping, how do you girls find it? Is temping a pain or is it something that you find really useful so it is really worth it? I've been debating about trying to temp but not sure whether it would be beneficial 'cos I think I read somewhere that travelling can throw temps all over the place and we do a lot of travelling.


----------



## Conswayla M

Temping......
Well with 3 months under my belt, I have to say it was just okay. Here is why.
Anything and everything can affect your temps. Rolling over in bed before taking them, blinking.....breathing....everything! :rofl: I did get FF to pin point O dates for me, and that was okay. But then my LP was different each time one month it was 16 days, another 15 and another 13. Which makes me think my O dates were wrong. Traveling can disturb your charting as well, but there are ways around it. If you are good at rolling over temping at the exact same time every morning, without any sleep interruptions then yes. I don't want to make it sound bad, cause at first I loved it. But I started getting more and more confused the last month and realized....I am not good enough to temp. I would recommend it if it is going to help you pin point generally when you O every month, and your LP.


----------



## Premomt

I am addicted to temping. Its like crack to me. I wake up and the thermometer gors right in my mouth.
I would say that the traveling can throw it off, but I've done it without a huge difference. I've also just not temped while on holiday.
I like seeing my charts. I like comparing from month to month, and now that I know my LP I can tell if af is on her way by my temps. But I have come to find I am a type A person and there things excite me.:mrgreen:


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO.. Every month we all get together and discuss the blasted opk's lol lol lol. I remember my first opk experience. I was on here 24 hours a day asking questions. That is how MaybeBaby and I became friends. We bitched about opk's on here and ran into each other at 1am in an opk hate chat thread lol lol lol lol... BUT the smiley/positive is so so worth it. For however short. But don't get down. Not getting a + means nothing. It can be hard to catch if you aren't peeing all the time or have a long surge. Some girls get them two days straight. Like I said, mine was 2 hours only! Temping was great, but for me it made me anxious. Around O, I would wake up at 2am nervous about the temp. I would have to temp then or mess it up. So they jumped all over the planet. Every day it didn't show O, I freaked about "not o'ing" Lol.. BUT when it shows O (CONGRATS SUNSHINE) IT IS FREAKIN [email protected]!!! Congrats to the 2WW's and the + OPK's!! Don't worry Brit, dear, you will get your +soon! In the meantime, watch cm as a backup. Mine got ewcm for a few days PRIOR to O off and on. The day of O, or the morning after, it dried up never to return. Gone that fast. I would bd with any ew or watery...GOOD LUCK I can't wait! 

RAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I cried all day when I read your post. Seeing your wonderful rising #'s was amazing for me. Look, I have an Awesome calculator for Hcg. It is really accurate and shows low/high normals. Remember low can be just as normal as highs. And enter your serial beta #'s and it will score you on the chart and tell you if the rise was good. It helped me when the silly docs told me my first beta was "spontaneous abortion" Well my spontaneous had a 170+ heartbeat today at 10 big weeks! So have faith and .. OH little girlie beans have slower hcg rises !!!!! 

https://babymed.com/tools/pregnancy/hcg/

Hey hun.. also.. Enter your 1st beta # and what cd you are on. Then enter your second # and what day. I think lol.. GOOD LUCK, FINGERS X'd AND :hugs:


Premomt precious.. I am so sick to hear about af... I hope you will feel back in the swing asap... I need to come to your journal and chat with you. You are one of my heroes pre... I believe in you and will be right there when you get that bfp!

Conswayla I LOVEEEE YOUUU!!!!



:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Rae!!!! That's fantastic news - keep us posted xxx

And Sunshine - those temps are excellent - if they stay that high you're definitely on for a winning cycle!!!

I'm in my 2ww now - my temps rose a bit today - FF is being stupid and pretending I missed Ov - but its lying and with a few more high temps I'm sure it'll see reason!

Brit - I got i/c OPKs and they were quite good 'cos you can see the difference in the line strength. 
This pic shows Weds with no line and then a faint line thurs, fri and sat 12pm but I tested again on sat at 4pm and got a super-strong line.
Its great to see but like Sarah said - its so easy to miss!
 



Attached Files:







opk.JPG
File size: 8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Guess what girls..... I got a smiley face on my opk :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:. I poas this morning thinking oh what the hell and literally came running through to my dh in pure excitement!! Even he was like "see and all the bitching you done about them yesterday". I was in a proper downer about them, ovulation and basically everything to do with ttc! :haha: I totally see what you all were saying about seeing a positive - it's fabulous! So, can you guess what I'm gonna be doing these next few days?! I'm gonna wear my dh out is what I'm gonna do....! Actually, I'm gonna try follow the sperm meets egg plan this month when it comes to the bd'ing action.

As far as temping goes, it probably sounds that temping isn't for me. I'm a nightmare for sleep pattens due to the travelling but we'll see, that all might change if I don't see a bfp soon.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Brit so Happy for you! :yipee::yipee:

Sarah thanks for the PMA and all the support it truly helps on those down days.

Cazd welcome to the tww it's really boring atm. LOL

Conswayla how are you today?

Premomt how are you today too?

Me just sitting here in the tww just glad I have a softball tourney this weekend to break up my thoughts. LOL


----------



## Conswayla M

Brit! That is great that you got your smiley face! It must be so worth it so finally see that. Okay, plan....:sex: non stop for the next 48 hours :rofl: This is so great!!!!

I am doing myself, CD 23 for me....not too much longer for AF. I am getting my pre Af symptoms still....nothing new or exciting. Really freaking scary. 

I am glad I have some company in the 2ww!

Rae, how are you doing hun? Did you try the link Sarah left for you? I hope all is well hun, thinking of you.


----------



## gumb69

sarah you are great for all your info and advice xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so I know this is off subject but DD is so lazy since out of school!!!!
I just called and she still hasn't made out of her pj's and it's 4pm here! I told her she needed to clean her room and take a bath so she would be good to go tonight if we go to dinner. :growlmad: I think I need a cattle prod to get her to do anything! Yesterday I asked her to do the dishes and she didn't and OMG I am going to have to take her privileges away!!!! Any suggestions? I am at my wits end and dh has none. LOL


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww thanks so much Sarah, apparently it said slower then normal, but its ok. Thanks ladies, actually I had MS today for the first time, like actual sickness. It was great I was so happy to be that sick.


----------



## iwantbebebad

No worries Rae dear. Mine started off impossibly slow and sped up to "higher than anyone on the planet" HIGH. I thought I was going to be the octomom after all. One bean. There was a confirmed case of and hcg level of "5" at 4 weeks. That resulted in healthy preg. The m/s probably confirms a sudden rise in levels. We all know nothing is a guarantee, but those are the most positive signs you can expect this early. I didn't see when your u/s is. Is it coming up? Why can't your doctor quit dicking around with serial betas and u/s you? Doctors irritate me. You can be 40 weeks pregnant and they will stand around and speculate instead of taking action. I want to bang on their head. HELLO LOOK AT THE BABBBBYYYYY... It is swimming RIGHT THERE!!! LOL LOL.. I feel good for you and I am not damn about to be negative about something I learned is most definitely greater than us and our thoughts LMAO...Human pregnancy has been a succesful experiment since before we had rational thoughts lol lol. The US tries to make everthing a disease or emergency. They want to "cure" pg. Whatever. Some doc told me with DS to drink more milk or the baby wouldn't be right. I was watching Discovery channel and there was a woman in a third world country who was sick, 70 lbs soaking wet and nursing three healthy babies. Ok. Enough said about that! :dust: 

BRITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT- SUPER SUPER SUPER CONGRATS ON THE POS OPK! That is a sweet moment for sure... What did DH say! Yes, you should be off chasing soldiers right now lol lol.. I can't wait for cm to dry up and we know you O'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

Sunshine! How are you precious girl! It sounds so fun that you do sports. I would love to be more active. About DD. LMAO LMAO. I think DS is irritating on purpose. LMAO...Ok. One time (he is 9) I got so sick of his laziness I finally told him I would give him a dollar to clean his room. DO you know what he said? He thought about it and said. "Well. Mom. I was thinking. I will give YOU a dollar to clean my room." NO my son isn't manipulative or anything. I wanted to get irritated but it was too damn funny. He knows he has me wrapped around his finger anyway. Thank goodness my DH doesn't let him play that crap with him lol. He has respect and boundaries because of him. I would let him drive off in my car to rent videos if it was up to me. JK. Well maybe not. Have grandma call. "Where is my baby DS?" And I am sleeping or something and tell her he is on the cell phone.. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL Yeah no relavent advice here LMAO LMAO


----------



## RaeEW89

My u/s isnt till August unless something extreme happens. I wish it was sooner, but what can you do.. nothing, my Dr is an idiot, Im looking for a new one, this one is horrible.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm gonna apologise now for this post 'cos I really need to rant.....

So yesterday as you all know I was over the moon that I got the positive on an opk BUT now I'm so incredibly sad. My so called DH told me last night just before we were going to go to bed that he was "too tired"....!  I was literally like "are you kidding?" :hissy: He knows how long I've been waiting for that damn positive! How am I ever supposed to get pregnant if he's not gonna supply the juice?! 

I completely understand about being tired but if it was any other time I'd be fine. He knew how important it was for us to have bd'ing action last night. I even joked yesterday 'cos I done some ironing for him (which I would like to add I never do [ever since he said I was crap at it]), I'd said basically 3 shirts for 3 bd'ing. Last month was such a waste of time 'cos I ovulated early and on looking back we didn't bd at the right time so all I wanted was a really good go at giving us a chance this month, hence why I bought a load of opks. 

To top it all off he's gone and slept in the other bedroom 'cos he was snoring last night. He snores near enough all the time but never goes into another room?! I just feel so upset right now and I'll be amazed if we have any bd'ing action this weekend. :cry:


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww sometimes I wonder what is wrong with men. Im sorry to hear that though. hopefully you two can make up for it today and catch that egg.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Men are ridiculous hun. I swear I thought my DH was the only one but it seems every DH on here will bd uncontrollably until O and then suddenly lose steam. It is time to pull out the big guns. BJ and then jump on. Sometimes we have to utilize unorthodox methods to achieve the operative. I have found by experience that "tired" can be overcome usually with taboo and or "dirty" bd tactics that may or may not include penis shaped rubber things, feathers and black latex lingerie. Best of luck my friend. You are a warrior....
:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

you are freakin hilarious x


----------



## tinybutterfly

yes XD but oh so right *grin*


----------



## Premomt

Yes dear, DHs are rediculous when it comes to these things. :roll: :dohh: mine was just the same. I've tried everything. Holding out till just before ov, sexy toys and lingere... The only thing ithat kinda lit a fire under his bum was a heart to heart (of sorts) I would say its not for all couples though. Sometimes the pressure makes him pull back at just the wrong time. Hopefully it won't take you two long to get on the same page. My dh didn't realize how small of a window we actually have.:hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ta girls, you do cheer me up. Premomt its good to know my dh isn't the only one, well at least you're past it. My dh does know he done wrong 'cos he tried all sorts of stupid things to get me to smile this morning but we'll see how the rest of the weekend pans out. 

On a brighter note but completely off subject, as some of you might be aware I'm over in Texas at the moment and I done a very proud thing today.... I drove a car for the very first time over here! I'm so proud of myself. I drive a Fiat Seicento at home so possibly one of the smallest cars ever (but I love it - it's my first car since passing my test) so as you can imagine driving a car over in America is a huge step up from a 1lt backpack of a car!! I'm driving a saloon Ford Focus and it's an automatic and I've gotta say, I am rather enjoying the experience... Although, I was driving on my own later in the day when I got stuck in the most biggest thunderstorm I have ever known... I couldn't see a thing so had to pull over. It was well scary but also such an adrenaline rush. I didn't think I'd ever drive over here but if I can survive a Texan thunderstorm I think I can survive anything. :smug:


----------



## gumb69

:happydance: congratulations on the driving.
i think your brave, especially as your driving on the opposite side.
enjoy your weekend x


----------



## Premomt

yes congrats on driving on the right (in both meanings of the term!) side of the road!

How is everyone doing today??


----------



## Premomt

I was just writing in my journal about how this cycle is gonna go for us and it got me all hyped up!

I am hoping and wishing and praying and crossing all my fingers toes and legs (after ov of course..) that THIS WILL BE *OUR* TIME!!
I mean, it HAS to be!!
Reasons why:
1. It's our one year anniversary this weekend.
2. I am due to ovulate right around our anniversary day.
3. If I do concieve on the 27th, my due date would be April 18,2010 (my birthday!)
4. which means I'd get PG right around the same time my mother did with me 27 years ago.
5. IT JUST HAS TO BE OUR TIME!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

so I am asking for all of the :dust: and [-o&lt; all of you wonderful ladies can spare for me!!!


----------



## Erinnae

ok so premomt!! I think this is your month!! Remember me last month ours was our anniversary and we got bfp!! Here is my hint DO IT LIKE crazy!!!!! it works

Rae- I noticed your little boy name is Conner James, That is close to my little man- His name is Corban James.

And uh... gumb????Isnt it time? Hopefully I didnt miss something- but your status says it is// let me know:)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Congrats Brit on driving! You are amazing! Yes the US cars are a little bigger lol.. I drive a big SUV and don't tell anyone but I can't back up or parallel park lol lol lol... Hey, straight is good enough, isn't it! I love the European cars. My friend from Sweden has a Peugot. Or however you spell it lol. I was laughing so hard. They are awesome. They have a Peugot van, suv, sports car etc... And they all fit the same people LMAO! Well, the ones he showed me on the internet lol...The US is moving towards more effective cars. The gigantic cars can be a little ridiculous, I agree! And you drove on the other side! I would die and panic! LOL :dust:


----------



## Premomt

erinnae~ I didn't realize it was your anniversary when you got your bfp! how fab!!! I hope I can follow in your footsteps! though I think I am gonna stick to the EOD BD, dunno, but we think DH has less than steller guys. We need to give them all the advantage we can!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww Erin thats sweet, Premomt FX'd for ur BFP this cycle, it could be a very lucky one.


----------



## Premomt

:coffee: Mornin ladies! I was reading through some journals today Just to see what's been going on. Turns out today is the day that TigerLady is getting her section! I knew it was close, but didn't realize she was scheduled for today. . . She may be getting to meet her little Otter as I type. Such a fantastic thought! They've gotta be :cloud9: right about now. It seems like just a little bit ago she was just a few weeks pregnant! Wow... And Amanthony is following close on her heels! Have i really been trying for that long? amazing...

Anyways, Today is the day we start our BD schedule of EOD. I think I will jump DH when he gets home tonight from work. Maybe play a lil dress up.:change: I'm currently putting off cleaning the house. It's a pig sty... Not looking forward to cleaning it.... gotta:shower::dishes::laundry::iron::mail::hangwashing::sad2: I don't wanna!!!:hissy: I just wanna play on here all day!!
*sigh* Well I guess i'd better get a move on... Hope you are all doing fantastic!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all! Hope you all had a great weekend. Brit, sorry about the thing with DH, have you managed any BD?
Premomt, I am glad you are so full of PMA this month! The dates and everything are prefect, a anniversary conception date would be great!

I am here in CD 26 today, not sure when AF is due, probably between CD 27-30 I am guessing. Don't know.....but I am going crazy waiting, I am just glad it is almost over, but I am scared shittless that its going to be over in a bad way.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello you lovely ladies back from our softball tourney! Had a great time with the girls but oviously neglected DH as he was grabby with me. I was also a grab most of the weekend when it came to him. I don't know if its PMS or preggo hormones hoping for the latter! :thumbup: 

We did make up last night so hopefully we continue on this path. 

DD is so sweet let me tell you what she did ok she is 10yrs old and one night she couldn't sleep so she made a heart and cut it out and put on it all the people she loves and cares about my mom whom we called grammy took up half the heart and then me of course and then family and a select few friends. She put this in her pillow to sleep with so she would always have them close. I thought it was super cool!

I see you all have been chatty so I will go back through once I have caught up on everything. 

PMA ladies and lots of dust!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Awww that is so sweet what your DD did with the heart. She must have a big heart herself to think of doing something like that! Makes me all teary eyed!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine you are very blessed to have such a lovely daughter. 

I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies ttc that this is your month. I'm relying on you girls to come up with those bfps 'cos I know I'm out. I got no bd'ing action this weekend and unfortunately haven't been able to chat to damn dh about it but I will at some point - more than likely when he decides that he does wanna bd. I probably sound a bit bitter but tbh I am. Like most things in life I've gotta wait for the right time to be able to express my feelings about it.... Bloody men (or at least my dh)! You may think me daft but I couldn't pounce on him this weekend 'cos Friday felt like a huge rejection and I felt really let down by him.


----------



## Conswayla M

That is hard Brit, I went through stuff like that with my DH too, seems like we BD like crazy except for around O time. And then when you bring it up they get tired or something. Its not fair I know. I hope it gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Thanks Conswayla. I'm just so piddled off 'cos the 2ww is hard enough without having nothing to look forward to apart from the fact that I'll be going onto my next cycle. AND I hate being down in the dumps! 

Actually I tell a lie, I have got something to look forward to... You girls with your symptoms and fx those bfps. Even if I don't have pma for myself, I do for you. And Conswayla we don't have long to wait for you, although why does just a few days seem like a lifetime?


----------



## Premomt

thats the spirit britt~ just obsess over the rest! :rofl: That's what I do!
So sorry about what happened. I had the same thing happen a bit ago too. I was so mad I ended up sleeping in the other room. :hug: it will get better.


----------



## Conswayla M

I feel like I am so far ahead of everyone. Seemed like last month I was a lot closer in cycles. I am almost done this one :rofl: well it will give me something to do as well, I will be obsessing over everyone else's 2ww soon!


----------



## Csunshine013

I am very blessed and thank the lord everyday for her. I wish I didn't have to work so hard to support her, now that me and dh are married it's not as hard, but we still have to plan for things. He soccer registration is this Friday and that's $50 and I know she needs new shoes, but the rest of her gear is up to par.

Brit I know what you mean about men mine played on my one nerve that I had left all weekend and just about broke it. He was raised on a colony where they had church everyday and was brought up very different than me and he makes sure he gets his digs in when he can. He is not religous now but still has ideas about raising my dd and we clash over that sometime, well all the time. For 6yrs it was just her and I and they used to get along but now she's a strong 10yr old he doesn't have the time or patience for her and thinks she does everything wrong. :shrug: We just go with the flow and most of our arguments are about her but I would never let her know that. I still up for her when it's just him and me, but I have to suport him when he's right in dealing with her. :shrug: I'm lost too!

Men are always tired just don't give then an option. :winkwink:

Conswayla how's the shig going?


----------



## Conswayla M

SHIG went okay. It was more relaxing and we BD a lot more. But it is almost over. CD 26 today and I am anticipating AF CD 27-30....I just want it to be over!


----------



## Csunshine013

Do you feel her coming? I know that dh didn't even know when it was o time so he was taking the shig route me on the other hand knew exactly when I did so it was more stressful for me. Hope she has gone into hybernation.


----------



## Conswayla M

I have the usual PMS symptoms. Sore BB's moody, sore lower back and twinges and poking in lower tummy. I get all that every month... :(


----------



## Csunshine013

:growlmad: that sucks!

So what kind of a plan do have for next cycle? Are you going to SHIG again or do something else?


----------



## Conswayla M

I don't know. I am so exhausted from it all I think that is all I have left. SHIG it will probably be. I stress myself and DH out too much month after month of trying to BD at the right time. I just wish I could shut my mind off of it.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm with you Conswayla with the shig'ing. Mind you, you mustn't consider next cycle too much 'cos this could be your month.


----------



## Premomt

I hear ya on the Shutting your mind off... It's like once you know, you can never un-know it. It's always in the back of your mind even if you are just SHIGing. bleck.


----------



## Premomt

conswayla~ how r u feeling today? Anything different going on? dont mean to be pushy...:shy:

And how are the rest of you lovleys??

I'm doing well, Just popping in to say hi! :wave: don't have time to write ATM, but I will be back later!
hope everyone's having a wonderful day!


----------



## Conswayla M

CD 27 today.
This morning when I woke up, my bb's didn't seem to hurt much anymore, and I was so upset. But now that it has been a bit since I have been awake, I can feel the soreness again....I am thankful for that, cause as soon as the pain decreases I know AF is coming. Other then that I don't feel anything different. Just like I do every month. Looking on the past months, I am guessing AF will be here anytime from 
CD 27 (today) -CD30. Please stay away!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I am feeling very good about this month! I am having loads of PMA!!!

Conswayla how are you today and I totally understand about the SHIG but trying to shut your mind off to the signs you tried so hard to recognize is the very hardest thing! Good luck with that!

To all you other lovely ladies how are? I am good not much to report. I did have another temp rise so only time will tell.:thumbup:

I will check back later to see what you ladies have been up to. :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine your chart looks great!! Any symptoms?


----------



## Csunshine013

Not really any symptoms. My bb's aren't sore like they were but it takes a while for that hormone to build up so Mom said. LOL It's only been 37yrs since she was pg LOL. I did have some very sticky cm in abundance yesterday but FF just had something on there about early pg cm and they say it doesn't mean anything.:shrug:

So how about you any other symptoms for you? I am really trying very hard not to ss this cycle as I always get so pumped and then let down in the end. I am just so excited that I found out that I o and it was earlier than I thought so hopefully we caught the eggy and it implated. 

Enough about me what are you up to today?


----------



## Conswayla M

I know, I try not to ss either. I just have been having my usual symptoms that I get pre AF. Sore bb's, sore lower back, twinges in tummy, moody. That is all I have been feeling, so there isn't anything that is sticking out. I really don't think this is my month, but I want it to be so bad!


----------



## Csunshine013

Fxd crossed for you! I know the last time I was pg I didn't have any symptoms I just knew.:shrug: I wasn't as obsessed as I am now though so I haven't got a clue. LOL

Here's to BFP'S!!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I didn't know when I was pregnant with DS. I had a pretty symptomless pregnancy actually. So not sure what I would expect the second time around. I am pretty sure :witch: is going to come.


----------



## Csunshine013

Well then SHIG is what it is! I think this is how I approached the hole tww but to be honest I made sure dh made his deposits EOD during my fertile window. LOL I haven't bought any tests just so I don't get the urge. LOL


----------



## Premomt

hehe.... I can send ya some of mine....hehehe...https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/shell467/ttc%20blinkies/ttc-poaspusher.gif


----------



## iwantbebebad

HEY! Sore boobies don't happen to all! In fact, alot of girls I meet around (in Walmart. My social circle) never heard of that lol.. Every symptom reflects each womans different reaction to progesterone and in different levels! I don't think there is a "norm." :) I think there are a lot of common symptoms, and people get down if they don't have them, but so many of them end up surprise :bfp: lol...I still root for all of you and I have waited for this time ALL MONTH LONG! When the bfp's roll in! :hugs: :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

How are you all doing today? I updated my journal with my status for the day. I am too tired to type it all again....can you say lazy? :rofl:

Hope all are well!


----------



## Csunshine013

I had another temp rise and that's about all that has changed. LOL

Premomt thanks but you better keep those sticks as you are a poas addict. LOL and I wouldn't steal your thunder. I think I will pick up some on Friday. 

Sarah thanks for the support and I don't really remember having sore @@'s the other two times early on, but later OMG it hurt so bad! LOL 

Conswayla will have to stalk your journal to find out about you! 

Wow it's been really quiet on here lately!


----------



## Conswayla M

I was thinking that too! Its 2ww time, I thought it would be busy with ss!!


----------



## Csunshine013

They have all abandoned us. :cry::cry:

Please come back:flower:


----------



## Conswayla M

Come back and share some ss with us!! I need something to obsess over!! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:

maybe if we keep this close to the top they will come back


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies, how are the tww's going for you? You definately got my attention by keeping the thread close to the top. Although I cant really help you along with the ss. But I need to hear what your symptoms are, it keeps me going, lol.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Rae! How are you doing? Are you feeling well? And are your numbers still great?!

I have nothing to ss, AF should be here today or tomorrow, I have the usual AF symptoms :(


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww hunny, dont forget its not over till :witch: actually arrives. I feel icky, which I guess is a good sign lol. Numbers are waaay better now went from 1250 to 3200 huuuge jump. Super sick and I look like a cow, oh well only 7 more months lol.


----------



## cazd

Watcha Ladies!!!

Fab news Rae - so glad to hear you're all sick!

I've been so busy this week that I havent had a chance to get online. 
I'v just grabbed my laptop while the risotto cooks....
to see if you guys have sprung a :bfp: while I've been offline....


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow Rae, that is excellent news! I am so happy to hear....sorry about the sick, but I guess that is a good thing, a reassurance if anything!

Hey Cazd.....no bfp's yet.........I am sure we will be getting some shortly though!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Conswayla it worked!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's so good to see you Rae sounds like things are progressing like normal! Sorry your sick it will pass in time promise!

Cadz good you could check in how are you? Looks like your in the tww with us.

I just got back from lunch and man are my @@'s heavy and not tender but ache. I never get this so Yes this is a SS! :thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

:wohoo: A great symptom Sunshine!! I love it, keep em coming!


----------



## Csunshine013

I just hope I'm not jumping the gun I hate being disappointed!:dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

I know what you mean. I do that almost every month. I have super sore heavy swollen bb's right now. But that is normal for me around this time. But its frustrating because PMS symptoms are quite the same as EPS!! AHHH Makes me crazy too!


----------



## Csunshine013

Might just have to go out and get a Dollar Tree cheapy to do in the morning, I wil be 12dpo tomorrow and that should show, I think:shrug:


----------



## Conswayla M

YES!!! Do it!! :test: :test:
Maybe get a FRER if you can, that should be accurate too! Get a 2 pack hehe....oh I am so excited!


----------



## Csunshine013

You are such a POAS Pusher!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
You shouldn't be allowed to do that now I feel like if I don't I will let you all down. :dohh: I don't know if I will get out there or not. LOL

I have softball so maybe dh can run me before my game. LOL Like he wants to go to the Dollar store. 

Just got a call and DD is babysitting again. :happydance: she will earn more money and quit asking me for it when we go out. LOL:dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: You won't let me down if you don't. I am just getting so excited, I need to see a bfp!! But yes, I am a poas pusher.....even though I won't even do it myself. If I happen to get to CD 32 with no AF then I will go to the doc for them to do a test. I refuse to see another bfn on test.


----------



## Csunshine013

I don't want to see that either so I have reservations as to POAS. LOL


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah I know it is hard to see that isn't it? Every time I tested I was almost 100% sure that it was going to be a bfp. And then with in minutes of testing :witch: would come full force. As if to rub it hard in my face. I hate that :witch:! She better stay away!


----------



## Csunshine013

the witch is banned!!!!! Don't come here anymore we don't want you or like YOU for that matter!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww sunshine!! Great symptom, come on what are some others?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh crap Conswayla I did it and went and got a test. ARGH why cause now it's here and I will be POAS in am.

Rae only symptoms that I have noticed out of the ordinary are @@'s are tender or ache and my cervix is awol! LOL I have more zits than I know how to care for atm and I am really grumpy.LOL


So after tom morning we will know if I am or not. LOL


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh well good luck, FX'd for ur BFP!! You must let us know right after you take it(or at least as soon as you can)


----------



## Csunshine013

I will report when I get to my computer in the am. LOL I hope I get my wish!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Dear Sunshine! I will cross my fingers for you and check in right away to see your magical bfp! I can't wait. You would never let us down. NEVER. We share joy and pain. It is awesome that you feel good about sharing and POAS'ing with us! I can't wait. Best of luck and loads of :dust: for you hun!

Conswayla sweet! I can't wait to see you tomorrow. I will probably bug you first thing lol! I LOVE YOU GOOD LUCK SWEETY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

RAE! How is it going? I haven't been on here in a bit! How is your bean doing? Any news? Let me know, I worry about you! :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

iwantbebebad said:


> RAE! How is it going? I haven't been on here in a bit! How is your bean doing? Any news? Let me know, I worry about you! :hugs:

Im good, bean seems to be doing great!! Been super sick and have been extra bloated and icky, levels were over 3000 so rising really good now. How are you and ur bean doing?


----------



## Premomt

Ok its motning here in the states.... Sunshine- any news? And conswayla- how about you?

Nothing new here just stickin to my BD plan and waitin to ov! Should be soon!!

So tell ladies!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

So ok I tested and it was negative! I don't know I guess my body is just playing tricks on me. I will now wait until next week if af doesn't show. I did use a Dollar Tree cheapy and don't know how many MIU's it is as it doesn't say so will wait it out.

I played softball last night and boy did we get our asses handed to us. :haha: those girls were all about 16-18 and my team averages 30yrs they have very young legs and just gave us a woopin:blush:

How is everybody else today? I am still very positive as my cervix is still very high and moist and closed. Time will tell. It could all be in my head :shrug:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry about the bfn Sunshine, I was really hoping it would be different. IC I heard aren't the greatest. Also, the average bfp is at 13.6 dpo. So you hang onto that PMA and test again in a few days! It ain't over yet sweetie!! :hugs:

As for me, today is CD 29, and no Af yet. I am confident she will come today. All the signs are pointing to that.....so I will just wait and go check my CM for pink every 5 minutes until I see it. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Conswayla I haven't lost my PMA I still have loads and from previous experience and the last time I got my bfp back in Dec because I o early and have a nice long LH it was prob 18-20 dpo when I took that test. No wonder it came up so fast. LOL

PMA and LOADS OF BABY DUST!!


----------



## Conswayla M

:wohoo: thats great to hear! Yeah some women take a little longer to build up enough hcg. We are all different!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww FX'd for ur BFP still to come!! How are you doing today?


----------



## Csunshine013

I am famtabulous!!! I have so much PMA today, but very tired. I played ball late last night. LOL I'm getting to old to stay up very late. :haha:

How are you today Rae?


----------



## Conswayla M

I hear you about staying up late! I am in bed so early, and sleeping before 10pm every night....and that is even late hahaha.


----------



## Csunshine013

DH works so early and then gets home so late that by the time we eat dinner and shower it's 9 and we go to bed :rofl: and I was out til 11 and then had to shower when I got home :sleep: is what I crave today!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hello sweeties! Good luck in the end of the 2ww'S... You are all brave and wonderful.. Sunshine, good luck and I will be watching for your news!! :dust:

Conswayla- Mark my words! 300 woohoos!~ :hugs:

Rae! So happy the bean is well... When is your u/s again! I can't wait to see pics! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh gosh Sarah your almost 12wks how fun!!!! When is you u/s?


----------



## cazd

Girls...

Firstly.... Con + Sun - where are these :bfp:s ?!!!!
You're not allowed to POAS push without POAS yourself :rofl:
:test::test::test::test::test:

Secondly... did you see Mrs Doddy's news? 
Jesus - we spend so long WTT, then TTC, and get through first tri... 
oh - it just breaks my heart 
:cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

I had a nice temp rise this am so I'm thinking I will get another test like a FRER or Answer brand to test tomorrow with FMU. My @@'s are defo sore and my nips oh so sensitive!

How are all you lovely ladies doing today? Hope well!! It's finally Friday and thank goodness as I am ready to just relax!

I need to go read about mrd d I didn't see anything before.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Ladies! Sunshine I can not wait until you test! Your chart looks great!!

Well, bad news.....:witch: paid me a visit this morning. Here comes cycle 13!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla :hugs: I know you didn't have your hopes up but darn! You have a great attitude wish I was like that.

I am nervous about testing as I don't want to think about next month, I would have been due around the 20th if I hadn't mmc. If I'm not I don't know that I will be strong enough to visit here for a while. :nope:


----------



## Conswayla M

I am trying really hard to have a good attitude about it, last month it knocked me on my ass and it was really bad. So I am trying not to let myself get like that again.

That is too bad about passing the due date, that has to be so hard hun. Maybe don't test until your late, that way you wont be to upset. That's why I wait, I would rather see AF then a BFN.


----------



## Csunshine013

I just really want to know NOW!!!!:wacko: I'm going crazy with this not knowing. If I do it I prob wont tell for a while as I am afraid of what will happen. I will tell these lovely ladies here but not out in public for some time though.

Thanks I am going to need a lot of compation that day I believe, I have met a couple other ladies that recently went through it and I hope I helped them and I know they will help me.


----------



## Conswayla M

I know that feeling of wanting to know now!! A test would probably be accurate by now. 

You will get a lot of support here, I am here if you need to chat. I haven't been through that, but I can always be here. There is the loss support section too. I can't imagine how hard it must be :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks for your kind words they are very appreciated! :thumbup:

The loss board was what drew me here in the first place and I have found so many wonderful ladies here I don't think I will ever leave :haha:


----------



## Conswayla M

Me too, there are times when I get really down and just can't post, but I can't stay away. Its like a drug, everyone is so supportive, understanding, and it is just great!


----------



## Csunshine013

There are days when I just read through everybodies stuff and don't add anything but gain lots of knowledge. LOL


----------



## cazd

Hey guys. 

13+ Con - bloody hell.... its like you're caught in the twilight zone - just repeating and repeating. One day you'll break through.... xxxxxx

Sunshine - your temps are fab. Not long to go now - if you test now you might have something to take your mind off the DD? xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Sarah-my u/s is on August 24th I'll be just about 12 weeks. Look at you, ur almost 12 weeks, how are you doing? 

Conswayla-Sorry about af, she sucks.

Sunshine-You are testing again right? No sign of AF of course, but when is she due? 3 days?

All you other lovely ladies how are you doing?


----------



## gumb69

hiya all,
i meant to ask is anyone taking the fertile cm supplements, i started them three days ago. has it made any difference to your cm. x


----------



## cazd

I took EPO for a few months and that did make a difference but it made me spot waaay before AF - which kinda freaked me out!


----------



## Csunshine013

I tested on Sunday morning but nothing yet and my cm is still creamy and cp is still high :shrug: maybe I implanted late or AF is just getting ready to show? If I don't have any signs of AF by Thursday I will test again.

How is everybody else?

I was without my computer as my friend is in the hospital and needed it for her business and me being the great friend that I am lent her mine. :blush: She is a wonderful friend as she was with me the whole day in the hospital when I had my mmc back in Mar. She was a Godsend!


----------



## gumb69

i'll keep the fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx please keep your fingers out, i've a phobia about it xx


----------



## cazd

ooh - Sunshine - I feel a :bfp: coming on!!!!!

Well I'm absolutely beside myself with excitement - OH's S/A results are in!
Drs just called and he's going to see them on Wednesday. :yipee:


----------



## Csunshine013

I am trying not to get to excited!! :headspin::shhh: but it's so hard not to be. 

Cazd so excited that SA has your oh's results :thumbup:

Gumb what do you mean me not cross my fingers? Thanks for the PMA ladies I have a feeling I will buying another test soon!


----------



## Premomt

Hiya ladies~

Conswayla~ I'm with the rest of these gals, I love your attitude. I know it gets hard, but you always seem to keep your head above water and I really respect you for that.
Sunshine, Maybe, and Caz~I can't wait for the next few days to go by and see what they bring you!
FX and :dust: for all of you!

I had the most amazing weekend with my DH :cloud9: I won't load this thread with the details, but a breif synopsis:
Left Fri early afternoon and drove 6 hours to a cabin in the Smokies.
He made dinner both nights we were there, and we visited the Forbidden Caverns, and went White Water Rafting. It was amazing!! and the view was fantastic! The only part that sucked was that I got pink eye from the hot tub.:dohh:
I will try and post the whole story in my journal later tonight if I can.

Good to see we are all in good spirits atm. :thumbup:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Sunshine I am watching you doll! Good luck, I feel very lucky for you too!! YEAHHHHHHHHHH! :dust: :hugs: 

Premom- MORE JUICY STORIES! I am headed to your journal post the damn story :rofl: 

Caz- SUPER YEAHH!! Sperm results are the bomb! I am headed over to chat... Can't wait! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies you have been very quiet lately!!! 

I am very sad to say that I have to move on soon but not to soon I think I will be hanging out here for a while! You guys can't get rid of me that easy!


:thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

SUNSHINE!! CONGRATS!! YOU DID IT!!

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Oh that is so wonderful! How are you feeling? How are you doing? OH this is wonderful news!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all, sorry I was away for a bit, was pretty busy all weekend and wanted to make sure my head was straight.
On to cycle 13 now....not sure what it will bring me....but I am hoping for a baby!

So 1 BFP this month, lets get some more!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Sunshine! How are you doing? You dont have to move on lol, Im still here. I suppose Im a little late on the moving on, but its ok. lol. Cazd- Ooh thats exciting to get results back like that, you shall be seeing them soon. Premomt, sounds like great fun, Im quite jealous(except for the pink eye). Conswayla how are you doing today?


----------



## Csunshine013

I am not going anywhere! I am here until my girls can move on with me!

Thanks Conswayla and Rae I don't feel any different yet. I am very tired and have to wee a lot LOL


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh this is just so exciting! I am so happy that you got it hun! You have been through so much and it is time for you to have that sweet baby!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Ah lol- about the peeing a lot. It gets a bit annoying after a while.


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla sending you loads of PMA and loads of 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::flower:


I do wee a lot!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yup, this is my cycle....Lucky# 13 I guess!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Yup, this is my cycle....Lucky# 13 I guess!

Hey lady the #13 is my lucky number as my dd was born on the 13th and it's also my softball number so PMA and loads of dust sent your way!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh good! It has never been my lucky number, but I am hoping it can be!

So what is your due date?


----------



## Csunshine013

April 8th and DD was born on April 13th :dohh:

Spoke with Dr's office and Dr's nurse has set up an internal u/s Wed Aug 26th @8:30am just to make sure all is going well just a precaution because of last time and they prescribed me some progesterone suppositories LOL doesn't sound interesting but they don't go in the bottom they go up my whoha....

This is to make my uterus lush and excepting and a great place to hang out for 40wks. LOL

The more I talk about the more excited I am becoming. It's getting more real.


----------



## gumb69

fx'd for you this time xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb thanks for the PMA and fxd for me it worked!!:thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

That is great Sunshine, good that you have the doctors there to make sure this one is going to be okay! That's great you already have a u/s booked too!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes I have a wonderful Dr and nursing staff. She said she didn't want to call me unless this was the news I was going to give her. LOL


----------



## samzi

ooh how come ive only just read this?!!!! congrats :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Samzi don't know but thanks :thumbup:


----------



## samzi

i think its cos i dont come in the ttc section much these days but congrats :D


----------



## Csunshine013

We'll cross paths a lot more now. LOL:winkwink:


----------



## Premomt

Wow sunshine!! :woohoo: congrats babe! Soooo excited for you!!


----------



## DaniGirl

Can I join Team Love Bumps??!! I have posted my story in the LTTC section. Cycle 14...and did 1st IUI last week...we'll see !!


----------



## cazd

Watcha DaniGirl!

I'm still reeling from Sunshine's news- that's so exciting.
How're you feeling now.
Can you really wait a month before telling your OH?

SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU !


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> Watcha DaniGirl!
> 
> I'm still reeling from Sunshine's news- that's so exciting.
> How're you feeling now.
> Can you really wait a month before telling your OH?
> 
> SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU !

Oh Cazd you are so silly! You called me a sausage :rofl: don't think I have ever been called that before LOL

I am going to hold out as I know way to early and it takes forever to go by but if I wait and tell him on our anniversary with a nice picture of our baby and t-shirt or something like that he will get more excited but wont have to wait as long. LOL I am just greatful to have you lovely ladies to tell and talk about it with. I would go mad otherwise. LOL

Thanks Premomt your turn is coming! Have faith it will happen!

Hello Danigirl welcome!


----------



## Premomt

Hello Danigirl! :wave:
The more the merrier IMO! We love to have ladies to share stories with! How was your first IUI treatment? I've always wondered about how those go...

Sunshine- you are going to WAIT to tell your OH?? OMG I don't think I could contain myself! The times I've gotten my BFP I did it at 4am when he was still sleeping and I woke him up so he could see it! 
Waiting for a U/S pic would really be special though.... But I think I'd want my DH to be there for the first U/S... Oh what a dilemah!!

Not much going on over this way. Pretty sure I've ov'd already, but DH and I are still gonna go till CD16 or maybe later just to be sure. Dunno why, but I don't have a "I got it this month" feeling :shrug:. Just gonna have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## Csunshine013

Sunshine- you are going to WAIT to tell your OH?? OMG I don't think I could contain myself! The times I've gotten my BFP I did it at 4am when he was still sleeping and I woke him up so he could see it! 
Waiting for a U/S pic would really be special though.... But I think I'd want my DH to be there for the first U/S... Oh what a dilemah!!


Ok so my DH thinks work is more important than seeing our first u/s and tbh it's a vaginal u/s so very early and we won't be able to see a hole lot. I will have him come with me at 20wks scan where you can see so much more. He doesn't get excited until it's real to him and you know if he can't see it then it's not to real so it's best that I keep it in the oven until our anniversary then it wont be to long and he will see it too. LOL


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome Danigirl! Would love to hear your story and more about IUI! I am on my 13th cycle.....of TTC naturally....yeah not much fun.

Wow Sunshine, how are you going to contain yourself? I would be bursting, I would want to scream it to everyone! Well it is a good thing that you have us to talk to, probably makes it so much easier!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla it makes it so much easier to talk to you ladies but I have told my best friends. I don't want to many people to know as we have to get past our last date first. I want to tell the world as I am so excited but I did that last time and had to tell everybody what happened after. That was the hardest thing I had to do. People walking up asking how everything was going.... I was 4mnth when I lost the last baby so keeping it quiet for a while.


----------



## Premomt

That would be very hard. I was 18 when I has a mmc and I was just about 12 weeks. We told our parents when we found out, they in turn spreas the good word. Only to have to tell the bad news a few weeks later. :shrug: good luck to you!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I can understand that Sunshine, that would have to be very hard to do. I remember my sister had a mc and she had already told everyone and they were all excited, and then they would ask her how she was and how far and she would have to say what happened. I do not blame you at all for not wanting to say anything. 

I am so excited for you though! This is such a great moment for you, happy 4 weeks!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I don't know about you all over here, but 1st tri is pretty lonely please come visit me soon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

I would love to come visit you soon!!! Maybe in 4 weeks!!


----------



## Premomt

Oh oh oh me too!!! :wave: I wanna come over too!!


----------



## Erinnae

COngrats Sunshine!!!!!!! Woo hoo!
That is SOOO exciting! You were talking about weeing a lot more- I went to get an 8 week ultrasound yesterday and my bladder hurt so bad I had to go to the bathroom in the middle of it!! I felt like alittle kid! I never had this prob with my other 2!
I am SO happy for you!


----------



## Csunshine013

I will hold open the door for you at the end of this cycle you must bd at least every other night or morning which ever you prefer but you need this :winkwink: that's what I did at least. LOL and a special position. LOL I don't really like that one but obviously it worked. LOL :blush:


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Erin! How are you doing? 8 weeks already?! That is crazy, so did you get pics of the u/s, everything looked good?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry I haven't been on here lately but blinkin' heck how exciting?!! That's absolutely fabulous news Sunshine!! :yipee: :yipee:. Congratulations, here's to a healthy sticky bean :wine:


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here lately but blinkin' heck how exciting?!! That's absolutely fabulous news Sunshine!! :yipee: :yipee:. Congratulations, here's to a healthy sticky bean :wine:

Thanks Brit you'll have to have one for me! It was quite exciting. I still haven't told DH and wont if everything goes right until our Anniversary on the 30th. LOL I get my u/s on the 26th and will have a pic for him too. 

How have you been?


----------



## Premomt

aw, thats a lot less time than I thought would pass before you would tell him. I thought it'd be like a month or somethin!

EEEEEKKKK so excided for you!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Hiya ladies! I've got some free time between appts and thought I'd update ya'll on my TTC status.
Well since I decided not to temp or use OPK's this cycle I am not sure exactly how many DPO I am. If I had to guess based on CP and CM- I'd say 3-4DPO. But that's a very uneducated guess.:haha:

Nothing much has been going on with SS. Dunno if I even want to this cycle? Ha! Who am I kidding! of course I will... But at this point, nothing different. Just been very gassy the past two days (prob because of the Spinich Quiche I made) and my stomach has been kind of painful also. Sharp shooting pains, but up high in my stomanche, not in my tum.

I know it's still early, but I just don't feel like we got it this time. So I will be looking for and rooting on all the ladies that do!!:happydance:


----------



## DaniGirl

Hi everyone....just wanted to stop by..... my 2ww is soooo hard!! You think 14 months TTC it would get easier....but we just did our first cycle of IUI so now the 2ww is making me very impatient!! How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> aw, thats a lot less time than I thought would pass before you would tell him. I thought it'd be like a month or somethin!
> 
> EEEEEKKKK so excided for you!!!!

It really is about 30days away. LOL Aug. 30th so I will have to make sure I keep it to myself. LOL Yeah I know it will be super hard. :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

DaniGirl said:
 

> Hi everyone....just wanted to stop by..... my 2ww is soooo hard!! You think 14 months TTC it would get easier....but we just did our first cycle of IUI so now the 2ww is making me very impatient!! How is everyone else doing??

The 2ww's get harder and harder I think. I mean each one comes with a new surprise usually. And you had a IUI so that must be nerve racking! I hope this happens for you! How many dpo are you? Or however it works with you have an IUI, I am not sure.


----------



## samzi

goodluck this cycle ladies :hugs: want you to join me soon!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I would love to join you soon!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Me too!! 

I can't believe I'm on my 4th cycle already. Where on earth does the time go? I do feel for you girls that have been ttc for longer but it's shocking how easily the months add up. 

As you can see AF got me (not surprisingly as no bd'ing means no lovebump). I've been busy filling up this past 2ww. Me and DH went and visited Chicago, which was fab and we done a load of touristy things. 

So it's back to waiting for ovulation for me. I don't think I'm gonna bother with opks this month. It was just as depressing when seeing a negative on them but who knows, I may change my mind. Good luck girls for this month fx


----------



## Premomt

Haha sunshine- I thought you meant today for some reason! Oopsie!
Samzi- I think wed all like to be in your shoes right now!! Almost 12 weeks! Where has the time gone?!
Question- has anyone ever heard/ read about stress preventing implantation? I've heard about it in tha animal kingdom (as far as a lioness or other female animal will not go into heat if the conditions aren't right) but anyone hear of it in the human world!?


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL Premomt! I was reading that same stuff for keeping a pregancy! This is what I found... Stress can affect ovulation, definitely. Not ovulating can make long cycles. Once you successfully ov though, your period has to come in your bodies regular lp. It can't go on and on unless you miss ov. Even if you miss ov, you can have af at the right time. So once you ov, it takes off into the other world lol. I don't buy into a lot of the "stress" stuff. I mean, I just read yesterday that emotionally stressed women have a 65% chance of a schizophrenic child... All I see is women birthing in the jungle and running for their lives from other tribes and lions. That would be stressful. :rofl: Or starving women breastfeeding 5 kids. That would be stressful. Or not having a roof over your head and being snowed on.. Stressful :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Me craving M&M's and being constipated :rofl: Probably not going to stress the baby... HA HA HA HA love you hun! :dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

I haven't heard of stress stopping implantation. I think what stops implantation is low progesterone, and defects with the egg...I think. Stress can delay ovulation, but how much? Like Sarah said....women way back when had so much to stress about, and they were popping like 13 babies out of them at a time!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG you crack me up!!! Stress of popping out a baby in the jungle and running from the lions :wacko:

I hope this finds you all well! 

Premomt I haven't heard of this but I am not very well versed on it. I totally believe that stress can contribute to the process and during pg as well. Good luck and let us know what you find out.

I will pop back in little bit to see how you all are getting on.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hey ladies, by the time I get on again I better not see any of you still in TTC, I lost bean today Im taking a break and leaving BnB. Good luck all of you


----------



## samzi

:cry: take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:

Come back when you can!


----------



## Premomt

:sad1: Omg rae soooooooooo sorry to hear this news! That was like a punch in the gut!
Take care of yourself...:hug:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Dear Rae, I saw your post in the 1st tri thread and I rushed over here. I am so sorry for your loss precious...I have heard this is a great book and that the science and research behind it will give you hope for ttc again soon....It is available on Amazon for a penny used plus shipping. Good luck and please come back soon and let us know how you are.. :hugs:

Coming to Term: Uncovering the Truth About Miscarriage 
By Jon Cohen

After Cohen and his wife suffered multiple miscarriages, he decided to research miscarriage, a topic about which little is commonly known. He found that the medical community offers surprisingly scanty information about what causes what is also called spontaneous abortion. He spoke with more than 100 women, interviewed dozens of medical and scientific experts, and pored over pages of data. What he learned, as presented in this sensitively written, reader-friendly book, is both frustrating and encouraging. Despite hundreds of so-called miracle treatments and tricks, for which hopeful couples pay dearly, experts confess that no one can say with any certainty what causes and, more important, what might prevent most miscarriages. Hence, Cohen cautions against accepting the unsubstantiated claims of well-meaning practitioners. On the other hand, statistics show, he says, that the odds of a woman who has suffered several miscarriages carrying a fetus to term inexplicably increase with each miscarriage. A valuable resource. Donna Chavez
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved


----------



## Erinnae

Rae I am SOO sorry! This is hurt that no one can comprehend unless they have been there- I will pray for your healing. Dont lose hope.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Premomt...I'm here...I noticed I only posted once here saying I'd be joining in 8 days...obviously AF showed and I must have went into to "pissed off" mode. :laugh2:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies how are you all today? I hope you all had a wonderful weekend!

Well my DH totally surprised me tonight, He figured it out. I didn't even need to tell him but he didn't let me surprise him either!

So he know everything now so the only thing I will have a pic for our anniversary!

Will check back in tomorrow and see how your all getting along.


----------



## iwantbebebad

:dust: HUN! :hugs: to sunshine!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh when would you be due? APRIL WHAT? LOL LOL.. My DS is the 23rd and I am the 17th! YEAHHHHH!! APRIL BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae - I'm so sorry to hear the news. I hope you get the support you need and the time to heal. xx


----------



## Csunshine013

iwantbebebad said:


> Oh when would you be due? APRIL WHAT? LOL LOL.. My DS is the 23rd and I am the 17th! YEAHHHHH!! APRIL BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!

April 7th is the edd but my DD was due on April 6th and was born on April 13th so it's up to the baby as to when it wants to come LOL Two birthdays in April the only way I can make it sound good is that the family then only has to come once instead of twice. LOL It's a long drive for them all!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...just popping as I have promised myself I will be more active on here now and inparticular this thread. I was wondering were all my lovely ladies have got to. I know most of you in here already and really hope that I get to know the rest of you too. At the moment I am only 4dpo and if I am graced with a bean my EDD would be 22nd April (my mums birthday).

Going back to a conversation you all had on a previous page about the stress factor for delayed ovulation...in a way I would agree with this. Most of you know how stressful my ttc journey has been since DH has been out of work...he simple just wasn't cooperating with bding. My O day were always between CD16-19 but this month he agreed that he would comply more and that he did and I wasn't as stressed...I o'd on CD15...my earliest yet. 

Rae, I am so sorry to hear of your lost hun...I hope you get the comfort you need and the strength to continue when you are ready to ttc again. xxx


----------



## gumb69

Irish eyes - any symptoms for us xx

csunshine- how did your dH guess? you were great to keep it to yourself for a week.
hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well dearest Sunshine, I didn&#8217;t even see your BFP! And I come on a lot! I felt so stupid! Obviously, you haven&#8217;t had my super duper BFP welcome with sticky dust! Well, here goes!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

WHEW LOL LOL THAT WAS A BUTTLOAD OF DUST!! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Sarah boy you were in lala land as I put out there last week. LOL

Gumb my DH flat out asked me if I had my AF. I don't ever lie to him so it was the answer of No. He then asked well when are you supposed to. I then said well last week. LOL He said so do you think your PG and I said well that's what the stick said LOL

So he and I discussed it after that and I told him everything. He is excited but wont mention it again until after my u/s and then it will be a while again after that. LOL He is weird that way. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well! Here's some dust for you all!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaniGirl

Conswayla M said:


> DaniGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone....just wanted to stop by..... my 2ww is soooo hard!! You think 14 months TTC it would get easier....but we just did our first cycle of IUI so now the 2ww is making me very impatient!! How is everyone else doing??
> 
> The 2ww's get harder and harder I think. I mean each one comes with a new surprise usually. And you had a IUI so that must be nerve racking! I hope this happens for you! How many dpo are you? Or however it works with you have an IUI, I am not sure.Click to expand...

Hi Conswayla!! Well, it's been 13 days since my trigger shot and 11 days from my IUI..... I go to the doctor on Friday to test. I've done about 6 tests with all :bfp::bfp::bfp: I just want to make sure it's not the trigger shot....since it has HCG in it. I did test every day since I got the shot and my tests were negative last Tuesday. Just started getting positive this Monday....so that's a good sign!! We'll see!! I see you are on cycle 13..... this was my 14th cycle.....and your right the 2ww does get harder! How r u doing?? :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all!

Rae~ I am so sorry hunny that you lost babes. I am thinking of you, and hope you can get the strength you need to carry on and keep trying. I pray for you sweetie.

Dani~ This is a good sign, it just could be it for you! I can't wait to see what happens!


I am doing okay, just relaxing and trying not to think much about ttc right now. Its going okay so far :rofl: I don't know how long it will last though. Trying to SHIG again this cycle....so we will see!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

DaniGirl good luck for Friday!

This month I'm a girl with a plan! I've bought myself a bbt but not gonna use opks, instead I've noted the dates that ovulation can occur (lately my cycles seem to be a bit all over the place from 27-31 days), so will bd around these dates for sure. I've decided that I'm (gonna try) not to mention anything about ttc to my dh 'cos he's so far been a nightmare with feeling the pressure. There is no way I'm gonna let this month pass me by without knowing I've got a chance.


----------



## Premomt

Wow Danigirl!!! Looking good!:thumbup:

Hello ladies! Hope we are all doing well!

I am guestimating that I am around 8 DPO today. Not much to report.:coffee: Same things as usual really. 
Sensitive nipples,
Wind,
Crampy stomache,
On and off irritability with DH...
Creamy CM
CP cant make up its mind...:dohh::shrug: Just playing the waiting game ATM.

Anyone else got any SS they wanna share?:winkwink:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds good Premomt! Could be the early start of something!
I wish I could ss with you! I am not quite there yet....


----------



## Csunshine013

I want to hear about more symptoms as I am bored atm! I am at the point were I'm in between feeling pg and not. :growlmad:

Sounds good Premomt hope it pans out this cycle!!!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Premomt

I agree! I need someone elses symptoms to obsess over!!! :rofl: is'nt that what this board is for??:rofl:


----------



## Premomt

I've just got to post this-

when I was new here and just learning all the abbreviations for things like EWCM and CP I found it amusing there was a "user CP" clickable at the top left of the page. I was like "really? they have an area for you to put your CP for others to see?" :rofl:
I figured it out after that...:blush:


So Irish has been talking about a chat day and I really want to do this! I think we should have a Team LoveBumps Chat Day!

I vote for next Monday 4pm (looks like it would be 9pm for you gals across the pond?)

Let me know how you all feel about the time and day!


----------



## Conswayla M

I am good with that! I would love to have a chat day, it would be a lot of fun. I will be at work of course....but I am always at work while I am here!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ User CP.


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> I am good with that! I would love to have a chat day, it would be a lot of fun. I will be at work of course....but I am always at work while I am here!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ User CP.


Oh count me in as I will also be at work LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Premomt

OMG!!! Maybebaby just got her :bfp: aaaahhhhhh!!!!! So excited for her!!!


----------



## Premomt

:rofl: I was like wow these girls are really open! :rofl:


----------



## cazd

I know - Maybe got her :bfp: that's just incredible - I'm super jealous of course but so happy for her and it sounds like her OH is gonna be excited too....

I'm up for a Monday chat - I'll have just got back from my Ultrasound so I can bore you all to death about it! :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Premomt - with everyone getting Preggo we might need a new lovebumps thread!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'll pop on in for a chat on Monday. I might be close to death though... I'm flying home today (arrive tomorrow in UK) and first thing on Friday morning I've got to get to the airport to fly over to Northern Ireland for SIL's hen weekend. Honestly, sometimes I feel I just spend my life on a plane but all good fun. 

That's fab news about Maybe Baby. This thread does seem to be lucky and I'm hoping that one by one we're all going to get that bfp!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes, this thread has been very lucky! We are knocking them off like flies!!
It is very exciting and encouraging every time someone gets theirs! Gives me more and more hope that's for sure!


----------



## Csunshine013

I think this thread is due for more BFP!!!!!!

I am leaving some dust for you all!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Premomt

Well this is just that lucky of a thread! We are ALL gonna get our BFPs!!! How many is it now since the thread was started??
I should look back through and update the first page with member names and BFP dates...
Maybe later :rofl: getting ready to go get my hair colored!

SO Monday at 4 it is then! (Ill be at work too :haha:)


----------



## cazd

Girls... I need your help.

OH has decided that he's going to wear american baseball shirts as his 'thing' when he's on stage.

Anyone know of a good place to buy them? He likes the Chicago white sox shirts - in black.
I've searched for them online but they're coming in at $100 !
Is that normal?


----------



## samzi

il deff be about monday, if im allowed :blush:


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> Girls... I need your help.
> 
> OH has decided that he's going to wear american baseball shirts as his 'thing' when he's on stage.
> 
> Anyone know of a good place to buy them? He likes the Chicago white sox shirts - in black.
> I've searched for them online but they're coming in at $100 !
> Is that normal?

Try this website it has plenty White Sox apparell

https://www.footballfanatics.com/MLB_Chicago_White_Sox_T-Shirts


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah I am excited for more BFP! I just wish I knew how to get one myself :rofl:

Cazd~ That price does sound about right, online or eBay would be the best place to look.


----------



## Premomt

yea I agree Ebay or somewhere like that.
You could also look for knockoffs. Most of the time you can't see a difference in quality.:shrug:


----------



## Premomt

caz~ here are some sites with black White Sox jerseys for less than 100$ US.
These sites are for replica jerseys.

https://www.sportsk.com/whitesox.html
https://shop.sportingnews.com/Joe-C...Chicago-White-Sox-Jersey-_-1391424462_PD.html
https://shop.sportingnews.com/Chica...e-Black-MLB-Replica-Jersey-_611438866_PD.html


----------



## RaeEW89

Well ladies Im here again because it seems I was gonna have 2 bubbas, but one couldnt hold on, apparently 2nd twin is good. Not going to hold my breath though, as apparently the chances of losing this bubs is high, but its possible for it to hold on. not going to be on much though, Im trying to be prepared for what might come. Lots of love to you all!


----------



## Csunshine013

Rae that is good news! I am so glad you do what every you need to do fxd that this bubs stays stuck! :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Good to see you back Rae~ Really REALLY rooting for this bub to hold on TIGHT!!! :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

I am hoping and praying (again) that she stays away this time. But I think I feel her creeping in. 
More tired,
More irritable with DH,
low back ache,
"heavy" feeling in tum...

3-4 more sleeps and we shall see....:wacko:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Rae! I hope so much this little one sticks! I can't believe you had 2 in there! get lot's of rest and relax, this bubs is going to hang on really tight for you!!

Premomt~ I sure hope she doesn't come, seems like you have such a good chance this month!! Fx'd


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae it definitely seems like your body is fighting to have babies! Blimey.. I think we're all rooting for you. xx

Premomt - good luck. I hope AF stays away, well we don't have long to wait to find out the answer.... Good, good.


----------



## Conswayla M

How is everyone doing? I think I am almost in the 2ww...not sure though. Boy this is hard to figure out.


----------



## cazd

Oh blimey Rae! So what's happening to the other one? Do you just have one in there?
Oh - I so hope it sticks. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best and all that.
Good luck hun :hugs:

Con - bravo for the 2ww - did you get enough :spermy: to cover it?!

I'm on CD9 so its all AAAAGES away. grr...

so the clocks ticking for you Premomt - how do you feel? Makin a little bean or just waitin for the witch?


----------



## Premomt

cazd said:


> so the clocks ticking for you Premomt - how do you feel? Makin a little bean or just waitin for the witch?

Gawd I wish I could answer that question. I have a miagraine right now (and usually get one right before a HEAVY af) but no cramping, cm has dried up but the spotting went away, and my cp is in the middle, but closed.:shrug::dohh::roll:
Im gonna go home and try and :sleep: this miagraine off.

PS rae~ keep us updated~

PPS I may not be back on much till monday, and am soooo looking forward to our chat!!

Go TEAM LOVEBUMPS!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry about the migrane Premomt, I hope you can get rid of it, and I hope that spotting stays away!

Cazd~ O will probably come up faster then you think! I guess it is a good time to start getting :spermy:.

I am guessing I Ov'd yesterday or today. I am on CD 15 today.
We :sex: CD 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14. I hope I am covered as I woke up this am with a bladder infection, so no more :sex: for a few days! So much for SHIG this month, I am paying so much attention to my CD's and I wasn't going to. I had ewcm on CD 12, and then a LOT on CD 14 and cp was high and soft. I had a few twinges on the left side today, so I am guessing yesterday or today. Not sure!

Can't wait to hear from you Rae, hope all is well I am praying for one sticky bean!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh yes yes yes this is my favorite time on here! I get to hear everybodies symptoms or lack there of as I didn't have any hardly at all and still don't.

Premomt hope you get rid of you migraine I get those when I'm not pg so the upside to being pg is I am migraine free!

Cazd your days will fly by better replenish those little soldiers. LOL

Conswayla I know what you mean we know our bodies to well to just SHIG.

Rae waiting to hear you again.

:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Well I came home,ate, slept woke u and took some naproxin and it went away. (Mostly)

Now I'm just feeling bloated and tired. 
I'm torn about testing. Since I dunno when I ovd, I dunno when af should be here. :shrug: therefore, I dunno if I should test in the am, sunday or monday..
My cm has dissapeared, but no af since the spotting.
I hate this part!! I thoight for sure yesterday that shed be here today. Or that I'd be spotting still... Ugh!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hi girls! :dust: for your cycles! Rae! Congrats hun! I am so happy you are back and with good news. Did you have a scan? Tell us all! :dust: and f'xd for you! I can't wait to see the lucky bfp's now! Sunshine, I am glad you are feeling well! When is your scan? :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

BritAcrossSea said:


> Rae it definitely seems like your body is fighting to have babies! Blimey.. I think we're all rooting for you. xx
> 
> Premomt - good luck. I hope AF stays away, well we don't have long to wait to find out the answer.... Good, good.

Ha yeah I know, Im apparently really fertile, but the ones that have been implanting havent been too healthy. This bean looks good, got checked again and Dr said it looks good.

Sarah-Yes I had a scan, he/she looks good. Ive decided to test the nub theory on this bub, and every u/s I go to Im gonna ask what they think lol. She told me it was too early yet, but when I made her guess she said boy, so we shall see in a couple of weeks(Im gonna be going back often to check bean).


----------



## Premomt

oh Rae that is FAB news!!! This is it for you!!! 

Well as for me- I am :muaha: right now. CM has dried up, but when I get up to my cervix I can get some and it's pink tinged. Is it af coming, or is it me digging too much?:shrug: my past charts have shown this same pattern starting anywhere from 8dpo (on a 10 day lp cycle) So I just dunno what's to come.
I wish it would just go away completley or come on completley. I hate this limbo crap!!!!

I also had a bout of dry heaving this am. But that is related to too little to eat, and taking my vitamins on a semi empty stomache. I wish that wasn't the case tho...

I have decided that even if I test Sunday, I'm not gonna tell you all till our chat time monday! :haha: Though I will probablly wait till monday am anyways. I want to test while DH is at work. That way if it is a BFN I can deal with it on my own, and not have to worry about hearing him say "don't blame yourself, its my fault." or "we will keep trying until we get it!" And if it is a BFP I can savor the moment and figure out how to tell DH.

:cry2: I just want to know already!!


----------



## cazd

Ha - you'd leave us all hanging that long? It'd make for a good chat night though!!!

I have the same thing with vitamin tablets - they make me really sick if i take them on an empty stomach.

Well... hope the :witch: stays away over the weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Premomt

its an awful thing to get sick off vitamins isnt it? you take them and go on about your business and then BAM! You are salivating and dry heaving outa no where!

ETA~ Yea I know itd be a bit mean to make ya'll wait, but whats a few more days? hehe...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh Drat Pre! Of course you would make us wait lol.. I wouldn't get disheartened at a neg yet anyway... The spotting could still be the implant stuff and take a couple more days to get hcg in your system..I can't wait for chat night and your details! Fingers X'd and :dust: for YOUR TURN! :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Sarah how are you doing?


----------



## cazd

Sarah's suffering a bit but still going strong - she's a proper trooper!

Premomt - you're next !


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL I am fine! Basically I can't shit (sorry) and can't digest food and everything non vital has shut down lol lol lol....Oh, the joys! I kept saying the first thing I would do after baby is smoke and drink... NO! I am doing an enema and taking laxatives lol lol lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Glad you all are well! I love reading this thread. Rae, are you going to do a journal soon! You probably have a lot of feelings to get out and it would be good. I would love reading it! 
Pre- YOU ARE RIGHT THERE LOL LOL DON'T QUIT!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Caz you are spectacular! I can't wait for results and O news and bd news lol lol... GO!! :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Ugh sarah.. You poor babe! I hope things get "moving" soon!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## samzi

hey. im not doing too bad. pissed off at OH and tired but other than that! is the chat at 4pm UK time??


----------



## Premomt

No its US time. What is that in uk time? 9 right?


----------



## samzi

im not sure but thats ok then! if it was 4uk time id deff miss it. but 9 is fine :D


----------



## Premomt

I don't do time conversions well, so I hope that's right!! I looked at a world map with conversions and it said UK was +5 from east coast us time so...:shrug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Boo-hoo... Didn't realise 9pm. :shrug: I'll try pop back later. x 

(Walks off all alone.....)


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies my have you been chatty this weekend!

Premomt can't wait to hear your new! Great idea this chat!

Cazd, Conswayla, Rae, Britacross,Iwantabebe,and Samzi cant wait til this afternoon!

Talk to you all then!


----------



## cazd

Yeah Brit - I was on for 4pm - I'd put it in the work diary and everything!
Thankfully Sam set me straight!

see yall later....


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all! 

Rae~ I am glad to see that things are going well now! I hope the very best for you hun.

Premomt~ I sure hope everything worked out for you and the :witch: stayed away!

I am on CD 18, so I am guessing I am 3dpo....but not 100% sure of that. My internet is down at home, and at 4pm, I won't be at work, I will be at home. So I will missing the chat!!! :cry:

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Premomt

aww Con~ :sad2: we were looking forward to chatting with you! You said you'd be at work! Poo!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah I thought I would be. But today is a day that I have to leave early so that DH can work. We do it this way so that our DS can always be at home with one of us! But I thought it would be okay before our internet went out.. :cry:


----------



## Premomt

Boo for not having internet at home!! I don't have it.. But good for you for keeping a good schedule for DS like that! I hope to do the same with our children as well!


----------



## samzi

nooo con :cry:


----------



## Conswayla M

We are hoping that we can continue keeping him at home and us working around it. It is easier while he is in school all day.

I know, I wish I could come to the chat!! Next time for sure!


----------



## samzi

definetly! we should make it a regular occurance :hugs:


----------



## samzi

btw which room? general chat is always really busy. we might not be able to catch up with everyone else :lol:


----------



## Premomt

ttc room
since thats what we r (mostly :haha:) all trying to do!


----------



## samzi

ok. il hijack that room then :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

:rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oooo, I am so sad I am going to miss it!!!


----------



## Premomt

ok ladies it's Chat time!!
get over to the TTC chat room!!!

see u there!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh, I am still here! Its only 1 here!!


----------



## Premomt

hehe I changed our team name cause of our chat today!
Lovely to see you all on !


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:


Very fitting:trouble:


----------



## Premomt

It was good to talk to you ladies today!!


----------



## cazd

mornin!
it was such good fun last night. I'm off to find Jason....


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yes, I think I've found a new addiction with the chatroom.

I'm really quite excited this month as it's my first time temping and I really hope that I get to see that temp rise soon. I am starting to get my ew cm but (I done this bad thing and gave in to the temptation of buying opks) so far only negatives, although I'm not stressing over them at all cos now I know how easy it is to miss the positive!


----------



## samzi

:rofl: you changed the name :lol:


----------



## RaeEW89

Hi girls, I hope you are all doing well today. I missed talking to you all yesterday, was busy. Im a bit sad now lol. And Im confused about the new name lol, I wish Id been here yesterday.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh Rae, it just developed from wanting to slap all those people that keep asking us when we're gonna pop a baby out and stuff like that.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Not to worry about missing the chat though as I'm sure they'll be many more to come.


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning my lovely ladies !!! Or maybe I shouldn't call you lovely or ladies with all the want to slap people. LOL

Hope your all having a wonderful day. I must go stalk journals and charts now. Have a great day.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies! Sorry I wasn't able to stick around very long for the chat! But I do remember wanting to slap people around :rofl: Hope all are doing well!

Hey Rae, how are things going with the bean?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh my, you actually did change the name of the thread! :laugh2:


----------



## Premomt

Heheheee- I did! :haha: and yea there will be more chat days to come!! It was fun (although quick paced...)
Caz- I see you found jason... Mmmmm :thumbup: I will have to go find Bradley now...
Ttyladies tomorrow!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok I must know lol.. Who got slapped for being a bitch and why? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I am happy (and surprised lol) to say it wasn't me.. I wasn't here :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I LOVE YOU ALL! :hugs:


----------



## cazd

yeah sarah - we missed you! can we arrange another chat night when sarah can make it too?

We were joking about slapping everyone who asks if we'd ever thought about having kids, or "oh just relax and it'll happen"
you know... those people!


----------



## RaeEW89

Conswayla- Bean is good, I felt him/her move so I think that it might be ok. Im just keeping my fingers crossed she/he holds on. How are you doing?


----------



## Csunshine013

Morning ladies. Hope you all are well.

I had a little scare last night. I went to the loo and when I wiped (tmi sorry) I had some brown on the tissue! This happened about three trips to the loo and now nothing. I didn't call the dr cause it was pink or red so I thought it was just old stuff. Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae~ I am so glad that you are doing okay! I am praying for a sticky one for you too!

Sunshine~ I did post in your journal too, but I think it is all okay. Its old blood and it is normal to get that in early pregnancy. See your doc to ease your mind, I am sure it is all okay hun.

Not much to report with me. I am about 5-6 dpo today and feel nothing. Just my lower backache on and off that I usually get as PMS. We will see what happens.


----------



## Premomt

Ok I've found some pics of Bradley Cooper...
I've liked him in just about every movie I've seen him in.
Jarhead was great, so was He's Just not that into you and Yes Man. But my most recent Favs were Wedding Crashers, and The Hangover. 
I love how Suave he looks in The Hangover. I just wish we coulda seen him more naked. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bradley_cooper.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2









bradleycooper.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









bradleycooper1.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2









bradleycooper4.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 2









bradleycooper3.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh yeah he is yummy!!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

i had that sun - nothing to worry about just possibly a bit of late implantation bleeding :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Sunshine~ I think everyone here is right in telling you it was probablly from implantation, and is just old blood. You are right to not freak out and call the dr. Only if it's fresh blood should you worry.


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies it's very incouraging to hear it's normal. I didn't have it with either of my other two pregnancies so it just caught me off guard. I did call the nurse and am just waiting to here back. :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah I understand that no matter what, it is scary! I am glad you called the nurse, it will help you hear it from her as well. But I am pretty confident that you are okay. Let us know what she says!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine I hope everything will be OK and by the sounds of what everybody else is saying it will be. It's always good to get reassurance. Isn't it weird though how pregnancies can be so different?!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Sunshine I hope everything will be OK and by the sounds of what everybody else is saying it will be. It's always good to get reassurance. Isn't it weird though how pregnancies can be so different?!

Thanks and yes they are all different. I wouldn't have thought that one body can be so different.

I did hear back from the nurse and she said it doesn't sound like anything to worry about but that she is going to talk to the dr and then let me know. I am taking progesterone suppositoties and she thinks this may have irritated me as it makes a LOT of discharge. LOL only time will tell. 

:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

I am glad you talked to her. It could be from the suppositories too. It shouldn't last too long.


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies,
I'm not busy ATM so I am over in the TTC chat room. Just hangin out if you aren't busy!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok just talked to the nurse and she said the dr said these things can happen in early pg and that I probably just irritated my cervix and the progesterone suppositories can make that happen so keep doing them and stay the course and see me in two weeks so unless something happens then I wont know anything til then. He said normally he would have me come in but being so early in the pg we wouldn't be able to see anything anyway. So that's all I know at this time.


----------



## Conswayla M

I believe that is probably true. As much as it is hard to deal with any spotting during pregnancy, I think it is okay. Its old blood so it is left over, and you are still early. :hugs: I hope you are feeling a bit better about it hun :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> I believe that is probably true. As much as it is hard to deal with any spotting during pregnancy, I think it is okay. Its old blood so it is left over, and you are still early. :hugs: I hope you are feeling a bit better about it hun :)

Yes I do. but I had to laugh when she told me that I could have SEX. LOL I haven't given him any this week and he is still so young and has needs. LOL I'll just have to figure out something else. :dohh:


----------



## gumb69

sushine - glad it's all blood, and i'm so glad you are on the progesterone supps.
is that kinda sore. x
if i ever get pg i've to take cyclogest. i hope its orally but hey if it goes up my butt, what harm. x
take it easy and put your feet up x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sushine - glad it's all blood, and i'm so glad you are on the progesterone supps.
> is that kinda sore. x
> if i ever get pg i've to take cyclogest. i hope its orally but hey if it goes up my butt, what harm. x
> take it easy and put your feet up x

Thanks gumb69 these suppositories go up my vaj-jay. They produce a lot of discharge normally. :dohh: It will be two weeks that DH will be hating. LOL

I will have to google cyclogest as I don't know that term. :thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

whoa !!! no wonder why you don't want to put out,no offence but you've enough going up there as it is, you poor pet x i'm sure your DH will be ok about it. xx i'm sure all he wants is you and the baby's health to come first. 
i think cyclogest is just another name for progesterone tablets as my progesterone is normally low.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey gumb I found this and sorry to spoil it before you get pg but...

Cyclogest is a natural progesterone supplement which comes in a pessary form for insertion into the vagina. It is most commonly used to help prevent miscarriage in patients undergoing IVF. Progesterone in secreted by the corpus luteum following ovulation in the normal menstrual cycle. The corpus luteum secretes this hormone for approximately 14 days, then it degenerates and the level of progesterone in the body falls off. This loss of progesterone causes the sloughing of the inner lining of the uterus (which is the menstrual period). If a woman becomes pregnant, then the hormone hCG is secreted by the newly formed child. The hCG stimulates the corpus luteum to continue secreting progesterone, which allows for the continued support of the lining of the uterus and allows the embryo to implant and survive.


I was told today that I have to use these progesterone suppositories until I am 12wks so 6 more weeks YEHAW!!! Not.


----------



## cazd

dammit - I reckon I'll be on those too!
Cept OH will absolutely love not having to :sex: with me for months...

Fab news that its all normal for you Sun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well, I'm just waiting to ovulate (or to see whether I am). I've been very good this month and haven't spoken to DH about it at all, although I done an OPK yesterday and really needed a second opinion 'cos it kinda looked like a positive but I wasn't all that sure (damn lines...) Oh well, I'll keep poas anyway. 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## cazd

Hey you!

Looks like we're at about the same point in our cycles - 2ww stretching before us!

I'm gonna try and go one day without talking about TTC to OH.
He's well and truly sick of it but its really hard!

K- it'll be like AA for me - one day at a time....


----------



## RaeEW89

Sunshine-Dont worry, brown is ok, and even red can be. Ive had my "period" every month since BFP. Its lighter and I dont have cramps, but I bleed every month. But if it bothers you, you can go see ur Dr.


----------



## cazd

wow - bleeding every month must be well stressful. Bleugh.
Why can't the most natural thing in the world be easier than this!

Glad you're still going strong though Rae xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

So thought I was over the rough spot. NO!! I went to the loo and when I wiped I felt a bulge. It appears that I have a prolapsed uterus. I freaked out and called the on call Gyno who was in emergency surgery so it took like forever for her to get back to me. She listened to my concerns and told me that there isn't anything that can be done as my pg progresses it will go up where it belongs and until then I just feel like I have something hang out my vaj-jay! Still I am scared. I will just take this one day at a time!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine I am sorry to hear about that! Boy, there are so many scary things that come with pregnancy.
Rae, that sucks that you have light bleeding every month, it does happen to some women though.
Cazd and Brit, almost Ov and 2ww time! I am excited.

I am CD 21~6 dpo.
I have nothing to report, no symptoms....yes I am very boring.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Conswayla - can't you make up some symptoms just for us and to keep us going? :winkwink: 



cazd said:


> Hey you!
> 
> Looks like we're at about the same point in our cycles - 2ww stretching before us!
> 
> I'm gonna try and go one day without talking about TTC to OH.
> He's well and truly sick of it but its really hard!

This month I've been really good - I haven't talked to DH once about ttc (yes I'm shocked and amazed by myself). I've just been pouncing on my DH, which I'm finding he much prefers :dohh:. Actually I'm so excited 'cos I've got my fx that I get that temp rise tomorrow morning as earlier today I had what I believe to be ovulation spotting. Isn't it gross that a bit of ewcm streaked with brown makes me feel so good?! Bring on that 2ww....


----------



## Conswayla M

It is amazing the type of things that excite us while ttc...and what others may think is gross :rofl: So exciting!

I could make up symptoms.....I wouldn't even know what to make up! Just a lower backache which I always get around this time :cry:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh sorry Conswayla (hope I didn't cause offense). :hugs: 

I got my massive temp rise this morning so am feeling really positive at the moment. So, am I right in thinking that I would have ovulated yesterday? Oooh it's soooo exciting! Especially knowing that I've pounced on my DH enough this month.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies! Hope you all are well!!

Conswayla I didn't have any symptoms but sensitive nips and they weren't that sensitive! Don't give up yet!

Britacross YEAH for a temp rise!!!


I went home yesterday at noon cause I had a horrible headache! I started with the brown spotting again but I have decided that it's from the progesterone that I am on so I can't wait till 12wks and then be over it!


----------



## Conswayla M

BritAcrossSea said:


> Oh sorry Conswayla (hope I didn't cause offense). :hugs:

No, not at all! I am the queen of tmi, nothing offends me :)


----------



## Premomt

G'day ladies~

I've decided to take the SHIG route until October when we will schedule our first appointments with OBGYN to talk about FS testing. I'm not going to concern myself with all that I have in the past and just let it happen if it is going to. I'm not going to worry about if I've drank too much alcohol or coffee, or if we've bd'd on the right days. It's really stressful, and I need a break.
I will probablly keep a FF chart of sorts, though it may not be filled in as meticulously as they have been previously. And I will probablly cave and do an OPK or check my CM around OV time. Hopefully not because then the worry of "did we bd at the right time?" will set in and im trying to avoid that.

So all in all I want to be as carefree and relaxed as possible until the time comes where we see some specialists cause I'm sure when we do there will be plenty to worry about.


----------



## Conswayla M

*7dpo*

Still feel nothing, if I squish ( . )( . )'s hard enough...then they hurt a tad bit, but nothing special. CM is weird this cycle, but if I wasn't inspecting it every 5 seconds I probably wouldn't notice.

Sunshine, I am sure that is what it is from, it should hopefully stop soon.

Brit~ :dance: Ov time!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla I know what you mean about sqeazying your @@'s and they hurt because that's how mine are feeling atm. I am also with you on checking cm. LOL if I wasn't then I wouldn't have know it had changed. Good Luck!!! Hope it happens this cycle for you!

Premomt that's a good plan! It takes the pressure off you, but tbh I tried it and I still knew when I was most fertile and of course dtd. LOL So I don't know how you can take it easy after we know so much about our bodies. Good luck and fxd!


----------



## Conswayla M

It is really hard to take your mind off of it all. Last cycle I didn't pay attention to where I was. But it was really hard to stay away from CM check and being some what conscious of where I was in my cycle. Like I figured I was around Ov when I probably was. But at the same time, DH and I didn't talk about it at all, and we enjoyed each other so much more and even ended up BD'ing more! So it in that way it worked. I find even taking the pressure of DH helped big time.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Totally agree that taking the pressure of DH helps no ends! I too haven't spoken to my DH about anything ttc related this month and we've also been bding a whole lot more! There's defo got to be something in that! Although, it did almost kill me yesterday 'cos I wanted to shriek that I'd got my ovulation spotting - I'm still in a fabulous mood about that.


----------



## cazd

OV spotting - that's FABULOUS - CD15 defo!!!!

Con - squishing the ladies! I do that all through the 2ww - just to check :rofl:

Pre - I'm with you this month.
I didn't temp this morning and I don't feel bad!
I'm gonna temp every now and then just to check they're following the right pattern and so I'm prepared for AF but that's it - I'm not obsessing anymore - there's no point.
Hmmm - easily said in the morning but not so sure how I'll resist early afternoon - that CP checking time !!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So, already I'm a bit dubious about my temps :dohh:. I woke up really cold this morning so I'm thinking that as we have air con in our bedroom I may have to turn this off while taking temps. But then I think well I got that high temp after ovulation with air con on so if I do turn it off am I just trying to cheat myself into getting high temps?

Anyway, I'm still feeling really good about the fact that I defo know I ovulated. It was one of those things that I really wanted to check 'cos I didn't want to take it for granted that this was what my body was doing. I do feel like a bit like a broken record though at the moment... I wonder how long this feeling will last?


----------



## Csunshine013

It's official I miscarried Found out Saturday will be back soon.:cry:


----------



## Premomt

Oh C- I'm so sorry to hear this news...:hug::hug::hug: ill be thinking about you...:hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine I am sooooooo sorry to hear that.... :sad1::hug:


----------



## gumb69

sunshine i just posted on the 2ww for you as well.
i'm so very sorry. i really hope you get through this, you don't deserve this, xxx life has just been so cruel to you and i'm very sorry. x


----------



## cazd

oh sunshine - jesus - could this be any harder. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so I am back and ready to go again! I have figured out that I have the hard part down! The getting pg and all I have to do now is focus on the carrying of the pg full term! I am full of PMA all the WAY!!!

DH thinks I'm nuts as he thinks he is going to use protection from here on out. I said well if you want sex then no condoms. LOL He is kinda funny that way but I always get my way! :thumbup:

Hope you all are doing well! Thanks for all the kind words and just as soon as the bleeding stops then I will be right back on the horse. This is not going to keep me down! I am working on limited time and every day counts!:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine~ I am so sorry doll, that is not fair. I am so glad that you are full of PMA and seem to be doing okay. Your right, you can get pregnant, so your next goal is to just have that baby. I know it will happen for you. My heart goes out to you sweetie, I wish all the very best for you. Let's get ready to go next cycle, we are all here!


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so I am back and ready to go again! I have figured out that I have the hard part down! The getting pg and all I have to do now is focus on the carrying of the pg full term! I am full of PMA all the WAY!!!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well! Thanks for all the kind words and just as soon as the bleeding stops then I will be right back on the horse. This is not going to keep me down! I am working on limited time and every day counts!:hugs:

OMG :happydance:

That's great news! You really do deserve a sticky bean.
I really do admire you for finding that PMA so soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Sunshine~ I am so sorry doll, that is not fair. I am so glad that you are full of PMA and seem to be doing okay. Your right, you can get pregnant, so your next goal is to just have that baby. I know it will happen for you. My heart goes out to you sweetie, I wish all the very best for you. Let's get ready to go next cycle, we are all here!

I am going to be scowering the net to see if it has something to do with my DH and his blood? But I doubt that has any reason so next would be to ask my Dr for some more information. I have quit smoking and I don't drink so I am thinking that my age and my weight have something to do with the fact that I can't carry these last two babies full term. I am going to get this right if it takes 5yrs. LOL

Cazd thank you so much and just how are you doing? 

Here we go girls PMA and LOADS of DUST!!!!:thumbup: To ALL!!!!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine you are amazing!! You are so strong to bounce back with all this pma. xx


----------



## Csunshine013

So now ladies you have to find your PMA!!!!!!

I will do my part if you do yours!:thumbup:


I just love the thumbs up smiley!:haha:


----------



## gumb69

Csunshine013 said:


> So now ladies you have to find your PMA!!!!!!
> 
> I will do my part if you do yours!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I just love the thumbs up smiley!:haha:

you are an inspiration xx:thumbup:
i'll work on the pma xxxxx


----------



## gumb69

has anyone heard from sarah? its not like her not to be on x


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine, I can't believe how strong you are! Keep researching and you will find something. Usually there is something wrong with bean and that is why it happens, but for the most part it is a mystery. It truly sounds like you are doing all you can and being super healthy.

I haven't talked to Sarah in a few days, I think she is doing alright but has a lot going on.


----------



## cazd

what do the Drs say Sunshine?


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies, I haven't updated with where I am in my cycle for a while. So here I am.
Not really feeling anything. I guess I am more tired and my lower backache is really bad this month. I woke up this morning and my whole body aches. Feels like the start of the flu or something, but it could be because I slept so long last night and my body may just be stiff from it.

How is everyone else doing? Any other 2ww'rs with symptoms?


----------



## Csunshine013

I am strong because I have a huge support network and by this I mean all of you lovely ladies! If I didn't have you I wouldn't be so strong!

I go to Dr in about hour and half to find out just were my hcg levels are so it will be afternoon before I get any results back. 

Dr told me he didn't want me ttc straight away, but that it's only for dating purposes so I am going to temp and make sure I bd when my body tells me to and fxd that we get pg again and this one hangs on for 9mnths! I know I can get pg just figuring out how to carry it is the next step. LOL I am telling them all this at my appt so they will be aware. LMAO I am not a patient woman!:nope:

How are all you lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well this morning I had a bit of a panic on 'cos I found some weird cm. Actually weird isn't the word... More like gross! When I wiped I had proper like yellowy snot, quite thick and a little stretchy. I was panicking 'cos I thought that due to it being a bit stretchy whether it was another batch of fertile cm (I put a post on ttc and what's more worrying is that NOBODY has had it, or so it seems). Never mind. I'm still far too early in the dpo so nothing to report as yet.


----------



## RaeEW89

Im so sorry sunshine:hugs:, how can pregnancy be so difficult and heartbreaking? Seriously, but on the other hand you are probably extra fertile right now, just try really hard this month... lol, I got this BFP right after my m/c.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Well this morning I had a bit of a panic on 'cos I found some weird cm. Actually weird isn't the word... More like gross! When I wiped I had proper like yellowy snot, quite thick and a little stretchy. I was panicking 'cos I thought that due to it being a bit stretchy whether it was another batch of fertile cm (I put a post on ttc and what's more worrying is that NOBODY has had it, or so it seems). Never mind. I'm still far too early in the dpo so nothing to report as yet.

when did you and DH last bd? After o your body goes through changes and your body is always changing so don't worry. It might just be some left over sperm mixed in with non-fertile cm. 

Remember PMA all the WAY!!!!!


Thanks Rae hope your pg is progressing very smoothly! I can't believe how fast the days go by! :hugs:


----------



## Erinnae

I got pg with my second right after my mc:) This is your month!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine~ yes you are very fertile after a mc. You will get this all figured out hun!
Brit~ I have had some weird CM like that this month too. Yellowish stuff, and sorta stringy yesterday. Just the changes in our bodies during our cycles. Or it could be a change that is for the best!
Rae~ How are you doing? How is the little bean?


----------



## RaeEW89

Conswayla M said:


> Sunshine~ yes you are very fertile after a mc. You will get this all figured out hun!
> Brit~ I have had some weird CM like that this month too. Yellowish stuff, and sorta stringy yesterday. Just the changes in our bodies during our cycles. Or it could be a change that is for the best!
> Rae~ How are you doing? How is the little bean?



Bubs is great...




IT'S A BOY!!!! Lol, apparently the chances of it being right are only like 70%, but if he's actually a girl she is slightly deformed lol. Definately a boy.


----------



## Conswayla M

They could tell you that already? Wow, usually the organs aren't formed on the outside yet. That's great that you know already though, that sure helps!! And I am glad that he is doing well and growing!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blinkin' heck, I'm amazed they can tell you that. Well HE's definitely a fighter that's for sure. 



Conswayla M said:


> Brit~ I have had some weird CM like that this month too. Yellowish stuff, and sorta stringy yesterday. Just the changes in our bodies during our cycles. Or it could be a change that is for the best!

FX!! I'm glad I'm not the only one, I was becoming a bit worried.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so don't want to be a downer but when I had my mmc back in Mar the parts looked totally boy but they were just swollen and she was all girl! LOL hope you get what you want but I wouldn't go out and buy a bunch of boy stuff just yet. LOL:happydance:


----------



## RaeEW89

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so don't want to be a downer but when I had my mmc back in Mar the parts looked totally boy but they were just swollen and she was all girl! LOL hope you get what you want but I wouldn't go out and buy a bunch of boy stuff just yet. LOL:happydance:

I know seriously Im so excited for him to be a boy, but they told me that there is like a 30% chance that hes a girl. Hopefully it'll stay nice and clear.


----------



## Conswayla M

Well at least you have some insight to what he is Rae! And you have named him too which is so sweet, nice to be able to refer to your baby with a name before they are born!


----------



## Csunshine013

That's a very nice name! I hope you get your boy! 

I am sending all the male gender dust I can find. LOL
:plane::boat::bike::muaha::serenade::headspin:
:shipw::pizza::coolio::ninja::football::gun:
:wohoo::grr::ball:
:blue::blue::blue::blue:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, I caved and did a test. :bfn:
I am so stupid!


----------



## samzi

sorry about bfn hun :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

You don't even know what dpo you are. I am so sorry that you got a negative! :hugs:

I hope it's just to early! I know how bad you hate them. Did you use FMU?


----------



## Conswayla M

I am around 12dpo, AF is due tomorrow or Friday. It was about 4th morning urine lol. But I used a frer, so I am sure it is right. Not even a hint of a line to obsess over.


----------



## Premomt

conswayla you silly girl~ It's still early days if you are only 12-13 dpo. And you don't even know! But sorry that second pink line is hiding...:hugs:

Well I'm kinda lost in the sauce in regards to my cycle. I think I am close to ov, if not oving already.:shrug:
TBH- I've kinda given up. not in a depressed way (yet) but I've just let go of all the ttc stress. If it happens it happens. I don't wanna obsess over temps and cm anymore.
So I've just stopped thinking so hard about it.
Aparently DH hasn't.. He just called me on his lunch break and told me he was feeling depressed about the fact we haven't gotten pg yet. He said he didn't want to wait till october to get tested. (my original plan) he wanted to go like NOW. 
So I told him I'd call my GYN to set up an appointment to talk about fertility testing sooner than later.
I wish he would listen to the info I convey from all I've learned so far. I mean we aren't unhealthy people, but we do indulge every once and a while. So I tell him to cut out the alcohol, and redbulls, but he doesn't believe me. He thinks that since Jo Shmo can knock up Jane Payne after a night of knockin em back he should be able to as well.
He always listens to what a "professional" has to say though. so we will see...

sorry I've not been around in a while. Just trying to keep busy!


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt, glad you are doing okay trying to let go of the ttc stuff. I bet it helps taking the pressure off. It will be good for you to get tested and see if everything is okay, at least you can move in the right direction.

I had told myself if it didn't happen this month I was giving up too. No more stressing about ttc, no more checking cm and schedule BD days. No more, it is too much and I am done. I am sure its a bfn for good this cycle. I could have ovulated later, but according to all the signs, I would be 12-13 dpo. I guess only time will tell, but I must say I do feel a bit relieved that I know she is coming.


----------



## Premomt

Con~ I am with you about seeing the BFN's. Not seeing 2 pink lines can be really hurtful when you have your hopes up, and even if you dont. I thought I'd end up being a POAS-a-holic and purchased 50 of them right after my EP. I think I've used 5. It's just too stressful. I would wake up at 4am and want to do it right then and there. And then seeing a bfn I would crawl back into bed and not wanna get up for the rest of the day.
If it wasn't for you ladies to pick me back up off the floor, I'd be attached I think.

So Con~ I hope AF shows soon if she is indeed coming. If not, I hope you get all the PG symptoms at once! Well, that may be a little much to deal with, so at least one more pg symptom a day. :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt that's so lovely that DH wants to go get tested! My DH is the one who is satisfied with not knowing and that if I happen to mc again then we wouldn't have any children together. 

Conswayla glad your feeling better! :hugs: hope it's the cycle for you!


----------



## Premomt

Sunshine~ I think they play the "I don't Care" role so as not to show the way they feel inadequate. DH had let me in on that a little bit ago. Men. They can be so hard to crack!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Premomt you should google Hutterite as this is what my DH was until he was 18 and left the Colony. LOL He is very strict on my DD and is also very annal when it comes to certain things. :haha:


----------



## Premomt

huh, I will!


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> huh, I will!

My DH is an ex-Hutterite and he lived on a Colony for the first 18yrs of his life kinda like the Amish but with electricity if you google it the info is kinda interesting. LOL


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good morning all.

Sorry to hear about the bfn Conswayla but as the others said it maybe a bit early so stay clear of those tests for a little longer! It is difficult though, I have a test sitting upstairs and I'd love to pee on it... but I shall resist. :bodyb:

So, I have entered the 1ww and the only thing I have is a little bit of backache but this is probably due to the fact that I done my exercises yesterday.

Sunshine - I'm gonna be nosey and have a good old google search as well!


----------



## Csunshine013

WOOP WOOP!

Ladies the bleeding has stopped! YEAH now we get to get down to some good old fashioned BD! :happydance::happydance:

Brit have a look it's very interesting. 

Well headed out of town today and will be back tomorrow evening. DH better be ready for some lovin :blush: gotta replenish his stock. LMAO

Hope all you lovely ladies are well!


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome to the 1ww Brit! Try to resist poas for a few more days...if you can. I have one more hpt and it is calling my name. But a BFN on 12-13dpo is probably really a bfn. It is much harder to resist when you have one sitting there!

Sunshine~ Congrats on AF being gone! Time to get down to business now, you are going to make a wonderful sticky baby this month. This is the time when most girls get their BFP right after a mc. I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Csunshine013 said:


> My DH is an ex-Hutterite and he lived on a Colony for the first 18yrs of his life kinda like the Amish but with electricity if you google it the info is kinda interesting. LOL

I did have a good old nosey on this and you're right... Very interesting!



Conswayla M said:


> Welcome to the 1ww Brit! Try to resist poas for a few more days...if you can. I have one more hpt and it is calling my name. But a BFN on 12-13dpo is probably really a bfn. It is much harder to resist when you have one sitting there!

You might be quite impressed (I am) but I've had a hpt upstairs since I first tested 3 months ago!! I think I would find it a lot harder to resist poas if I had a whole load of symptoms but so far I have a serious lack of symptoms. I won't let that get me down though.


----------



## cazd

Sunshine! that's fab news - let the scroggin begin !!!

Brit - I'm with you on the total lack of symptoms - annoying isn't i!
Hmm - but I can taste blood... maybe that's something....
are you gonna test early? - I'm getting some sticks tomorrow to test on Sunday...


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good luck for Sunday. I wouldn't dare test early (I'm such a chicken) so if AF hasn't arrived by 1 September I'll probably test then.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all! AF is here, but I have some new news. Check out my journal to see what it all is as it is hard to type and explain again LOL.

I am not leaving any of you though....I will be stalking this thread constantly!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

You make sure you do come back and visit regularly!! :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've searched again and still have no symptoms :shrug:. You would be amazed at the amount of times I've checked my boobs! In fact, I reckon my symptoms are reversed 'cos normally I'm bloated near enough all the time but the last time I felt bloated was 3 dpo. AND I usually suffer from constipation but nope not anymore, I'm regular as clockwork!! I just think my body's playing mind games with me :devil: Oh and also, lately I've been feeling more motivated...:dohh: What do you think, is it even worth trying to stay optimistic? :haha:


----------



## cazd

oh I do that - keep prodding the ladies...
unfortunately they're not so sore as before - BOO.

and a :bfn: to boot - I'm losing my PMA too...

BUt hold up a sec - your charts through the roof!
If its up again today then you're in with a massive chance of a :bfp:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh Caz sorry to hear about the bfn. I keep going to bed with my FX - how crazy am I?! Buy hey, maybe it'll work. 

Yesterday, I forgot to update here but I had the most wonderful symptoms to be proud of... I was pure gassy - to the point that my dog had to move away from me! :rofl: I've never had anything like it. In fact, I'm still fluffing now :blush:. Also I felt a little nauseas, which again I was so happy about and then last night I noticed blue veins on my boobs but I'm not saying that I've never had this before, I just haven't ever noticed it. If feels really good to actually be positive. 

You say about charts, but yours is up? Maybe your bfp is being shy?


----------



## gumb69

all sounds very promising for both of you.
i sleep every night during my tww with my fingers crossed on both hands, my H thinks its hilarious, i don't care so long as it works x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Gumb - only cross your fingers on 1 hand, it's supposed to be unlucky to cross on both.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Boo-hoo temps coming down. I woke up this morning for some reason expecting af to have appeared - I've got a few more days yet. Still, I'm not giving up. Who knows what tomorrow will bring. Must keep PMA... PMA... PMA... PMA!


----------



## gumb69

i hope your temps keep up.
so that's where i'm going wrong, i'll only cross one hand from now on thanks x


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry about the bfn Cazd, there is still plenty of time though! It's not over yet!

Brit~ Your chart still looks good, don't worry about a little temp drop, you still have a few more days! 

I hope to see some bfp's this month!


----------



## cazd

Brit!!! Those are some fantastic symptoms !!! :wohoo:

Unfortunately I think I'm on to cycle 9 'cos I'm in agony and I had pinky CM earlier.
Gonna wait for full flo before I hit the wine but I reckon it'll only be a few hours...

Got to go drag myself out with the dog now - I'll catch up with everyone properly while OH watches top gear later!

xxxxx

Brit - I've got my fingers crossed for you - your temps are sill high..... xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies! I have missed you all so much!

I had a pretty wonderful weekend if I do say so myself. I was out of town Thursday and Friday but got to come home a little early on Friday. Had a lovely evening with friends playing dice and watching them drink themselves silly. Saturday got up early and took DD to shop for school clothes and supplies. YEAH that's done! She started the big 5th grade this morning! Then Saturday evening we took DD to the fair. She got to ride on all the rides while DH and I ate YUMMO fair food and looked at the exhibits. LOL We went home warn out and very tired! I woke Sunday way to early and did laundry and then took DD to soccer practice. I then sent DH to the Demolition Derby so I had a few hours to myself. Spent a couple of hours just with DD getting her ready for school. It was nice then DH got home and OMG we had the most amazing BD session we've had in a long time. LOL maybe I should hold out more. LOL:dohh:

Hope your all doing well! I must run and stalk your journals now to find out all the dirt as I have been gone for a few days and so much has gone on!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blimey Sunshine, how much do you do on a weekend? All I done was potter around in the garden.

Well, the foul mood that I've been in all day seems to have thankfully passed - I think its because I was so incredibly positive over the weekend so this is my downer stage or just the Monday blues :shrug:. I'm hoping to wake up on the right side of the bed tomorrow.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Blimey Sunshine, how much do you do on a weekend? All I done was potter around in the garden.
> 
> Well, the foul mood that I've been in all day seems to have thankfully passed - I think its because I was so incredibly positive over the weekend so this is my downer stage or just the Monday blues :shrug:. I'm hoping to wake up on the right side of the bed tomorrow.

My DH is going from the time he gets up to the time he crashes usually around midnight or so. LOL I get tired just watching him most days. LOL

Glad the mood has improved!


----------



## cazd

wow - you got some good scroggin !!!! :bunny: 

Keep it up and you'll be in that 2ww in no time xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> wow - you got some good scroggin !!!! :bunny:
> 
> Keep it up and you'll be in that 2ww in no time xxxxx

I keep thinking I'm going to o early as I did the last two month previous so yes good scroggin planned for the next week or two. :blush:

Don't stress to much over the pink cm as long as it's not full flow! :hugs:


----------



## cazd

yeah - I've changed my ticker back 'cos its stopped ! my PMA has just shot through the roof!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds like so many good things are going on with you all! Cazd....you have a great chance, so glad the spotting has stopped. Sunshine, your scroggin fest begins, and you are going to get it again this cycle! Brit....almost there when are you going to :test:

Sorry ladies, I am going to keep crashing this thread....even though I am not really a part of it anymore, I can't go away :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Sounds like so many good things are going on with you all! Cazd....you have a great chance, so glad the spotting has stopped. Sunshine, your scroggin fest begins, and you are going to get it again this cycle! Brit....almost there when are you going to :test:
> 
> Sorry ladies, I am going to keep crashing this thread....even though I am not really a part of it anymore, I can't go away :rofl:

Crash away Cons cause it wouldn't be as special if you weren't here! :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeah Conswayla, you're forbidden to go away!! Cazd, I was just thinking, didn't Samzi have spotting just before she got her bfp? Anyway, you know that this thread is lucky with at least one person getting a bfp every month so far.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Yeah Conswayla, you're forbidden to go away!! Cazd, I was just thinking, didn't Samzi have spotting just before she got her bfp? Anyway, you know that this thread is lucky with at least one person getting a bfp every month so far.

I think your right Brit but Samzi would have to confirm that. FXD for you Cazd!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yup samzi had quite a bit of spotting, she thought it was AF, but it kept coming and going and that is why she tested. And yup there was the bfp! Anything is possible! I am going to be the ttc guru now....:rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

LOL.. Watch you get knocked up out of nowhere lol lol lol... I would die of laughter.. Then I would get wild and excited and maybe sell something to buy a passport... A PASSPORT.. TO go down the damn street... That is obscene! Good luck girlies! :dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: I know the stupid passport thing is ridiculous! I need to get one soon....I need a vacation at your house!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm starting to bite my nails.... AF is due Thursday but if she's a no show then I'm defo gonna test on Friday. I was talking myself into testing tomorrow but then thought that I couldn't because I'd be 13 dpo and 13 is an unlucky number so thought better of it :dohh:.


----------



## samzi

did i hear my name being mentioned? :lol:

sounds rather positive about the spotting caz!! really hope this is it for you! :dust:

il come beat the :witch: up if she gets ya!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Caz, spotting is good! I though AF had come but tested anyhow and got a bfp. I still spot every month. Some women do bleed during pregnancy and its ok. Good luck FX'd


----------



## Csunshine013

Well I must be in some other world this week! I jumped out of bed and forgot to temp. LOL I have done this and really hope today isn't my o day as I will not have a temp to go by! :dohh: I guess this getting DD ready for school again is really throwing me off. LMAO

Nothing to report here except that I am so tired and really enjoyed a nice nap last night LOL

No nap tonight though we have soccer game at 6:30pm so we will at least be home by 8pm YEAH!

Ok sorry i bored you all with that hope you all are doing well. 

Cazd what up with you?


----------



## Conswayla M

Brit your chart looks great! I can't wait until you test, I know it is so hard.......but you never know what could come out of this cycle.

Sunshine, just keep :sex: and it wont matter about the temps!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Thanks. I'm trying not to get too excited but tbh, I can't really help myself. My body is doing some weird and wacky things but I might have a bug. I'm still really gassy, in fact today I done 3 poos today :saywhat:, which is really unlike me 'cos normally I only poop about every 2-3 days! So I've gone from one extreme to the other. AND from what I can make out, it's constipation that should be suffered :dohh:. Earlier today I thought I was gonna be sick, I wasn't but you wouldn't believe how much this made me happy and every so often I get that sicky feeling. 

Caz I hope soon that you find out whatever is going on, 'cos no doubt this being in limbo isn't any fun at all! I have my fx for you also that that bfp gets some courage and shows itself. 

Sunshine you need to conserve as much energy as you can for all that bding!!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Thanks. I'm trying not to get too excited but tbh, I can't really help myself. My body is doing some weird and wacky things but I might have a bug. I'm still really gassy, in fact today I done 3 poos today :saywhat:, which is really unlike me 'cos normally I only poop about every 2-3 days! So I've gone from one extreme to the other. AND from what I can make out, it's constipation that should be suffered :dohh:. Earlier today I thought I was gonna be sick, I wasn't but you wouldn't believe how much this made me happy and every so often I get that sicky feeling.
> 
> Caz I hope soon that you find out whatever is going on, 'cos no doubt this being in limbo isn't any fun at all! I have my fx for you also that that bfp gets some courage and shows itself.
> 
> Sunshine you need to conserve as much energy as you can for all that bding!!

Sometimes it can go the other way in early pg. LOL I went from going once every 2-3 days to going quite a few times a day. LOL

I am going to jump DH tonight after soccer game cause it's the EOD day today. LMAO:thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

Brit, sounds very promising and exciting! I know the last few days can be the worst.....wondering if what your body is doing is eps. Anything different is good!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

4 poops and counting :rofl:...........


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Don't worry, I won't give you an update every time I poop but this certainly is different! I do feel really positive but I just hope the feeling lasts.


----------



## cazd

Ha Brit - I love POOP WATCH !!! :rofl:

its sounding so promising though - I BET you get yours this time!!!!

Sunshine - forgetting to temp - its horrible isn't it - and coming up to ov time too...


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I hope so, I really do. How are you feeling? Is the spotting today similar to that the other day? Hopefully this will disappear as well.


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> Ha Brit - I love POOP WATCH !!! :rofl:
> 
> its sounding so promising though - I BET you get yours this time!!!!
> 
> Sunshine - forgetting to temp - its horrible isn't it - and coming up to ov time too...

I am just afraid that I won't be able to see if I o or not after this last mc I just want to be pg asap! I am more upset with myself than anything. :dohh:

I will be much more relaxed next cycle if I don't get pg this one I promise!

Oh Poop watch that sounds oh so funny! Like your already a Mom and your child has swallowed something they shouldn't. LOL


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG, I don't think I could be anymore excited than I am. I'm going up town today to buy a First Response hpt but not gonna use it today, mainly 'cos I can't hold my pee for very long due to all of the pooping!


----------



## cazd

oh Brit - its YOU !!!! you're gonna get your BFP !!!!
Come one - :wohoo:

where are you now? in the uK? superdrug have their early sticks on offer!

I've got to do our books now but I'll be back on later to check on you!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OK, so all my talk of how I couldn't possibly test 'cos I'm 13 dpo and 13 being unlucky.... I caved... BFN! As you can imagine I'm gutted :cry:. I'm typical British though, I've had my cry and now it's time for a cup of tea!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Brit, I am so sorry that you got a bfn. I really hope that changes for you. There is still time to get a bfp. :hugs: I know how awful that feeling is.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> OK, so all my talk of how I couldn't possibly test 'cos I'm 13 dpo and 13 being unlucky.... I caved... BFN! As you can imagine I'm gutted :cry:. I'm typical British though, I've had my cry and now it's time for a cup of tea!

Don't sell yourself short! I didn't get my BFP last time until 17dpo! :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Thanks gals, it was really weird (or stupid?) but when I done the test and it showed negative I just kept saying that it was wrong. I honestly thought this month was it but only time will tell. I've got to say though, although having a negative test it does chill me 'cos it takes the stress out of waiting. I suppose that'll teach me for being too confident.... 

Anyway, onto something brighter... Sunshine, I see you remembered to temp this morning.


----------



## Csunshine013

YES I DID!! YEAH!!!!

I also got some :spermy::spermy::spermy: last night too. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:shhh:

I have so much PMAthis cycle it's probably going to bit me in the arse. LMAO


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine I'm gonna join you with the pma... AF caught me a little while ago but I feel good about it 'cos there's no dragging it out and it means I had a shorter cycle. I'm gonna put a right fight on this month :gun: 'cos I've just bought a whole heap of opks and hpts so that I'm ready!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Brit, I am so sorry sweetie. Big :hugs: for you. It sucks having a 2ww with symptoms and then getting the stupid :witch:
Use this time to have a drink, and gather some new PMA for this cycle.


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies! Long time no post!! Haha!
Well I am at the OB office ATM and waiting on talking to her about what's to come for us. Im nervous and I don't really know why! Prob because I have no idea what to talk about!! Aahhhhh!! Ok breathe, it'll be fine.....ooooosssaaaahhhh....


----------



## Csunshine013

You go Brit!!! 

New motto:
PMA ALL THE WAY!!

Great that your prepared with all the POAS sticks!

Premomt so glad that your at the GYNO good luck with the plan! Let us know how it goes! 

Hey Conswayla how are you today?

Me I'm good just busy taking advantage of my boy toy DH. :rofl::rofl:
He is feeling like a sex toy atm. LOL

I hope I o this cycle but haven't been real good at taking my temp. LOL I guess I can only do so much. LMAO Not for lack of trying. 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ Good luck, let us know how it all goes! 
Sunshine~ Glad you are getting lots of :spermy: hopefully he likes being a sex toy for a little while :rofl:

Me...I am okay. Not ttc hasn't really hit me fully yet I don't think. I feel so relaxed though....and I feel weird not having anything to obsess over. It will be even stranger when I start my birth control tomorrow..:cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Premomt~ Good luck, let us know how it all goes!
> Sunshine~ Glad you are getting lots of :spermy: hopefully he likes being a sex toy for a little while :rofl:
> 
> Me...I am okay. Not ttc hasn't really hit me fully yet I don't think. I feel so relaxed though....and I feel weird not having anything to obsess over. It will be even stranger when I start my birth control tomorrow..:cry:

I'm so :cry: that your not ttc anymore! You haven't started them yet so you could still ttc one more time. LOL I know I'm the ttc pusher and your the :test: pusher sorry. Just making sure this is what you really want to do. :hugs:

Don't mind me I will keep going until I get it! :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

DH and I have talked so much, and we are pretty sure this is the way it has to go for us. 31 months of ttc.....not explained reason as to why it isn't happening. I can't NTNP because I wouldn't be able to. The stress is getting to us so much, that I find I am a different person. I don't want that, but we have decided we are happy with having just our DS at home. And I have a step son as well, it is all good, just going to take some time to get past it that's all. I do feel pretty good right now....for now :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm so glad that you have discussed this but can't you just use condoms for a while to make sure this is what you both want. I just don't want you to sell yourself short. I know I'm being bad atm but I know how much you wanted another baby. 

Ok sorry to go off like that! We are all behind you 100% on what ever decision you have made! :thumbup:

Have some fun with finding your old self again! I know ttc makes us all :wacko:! Please don't change from the person we all know and love! :hugs:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Sunshine, you are precious. I never got a chance to chat with you after the m/c... I am so sorry, but so glad you are back on the wagon. You are very sweet and deserving. I promise I will try to catch the big BFP earlier this time and not a week late! :hugs: 
As far as Conswayla changing.. I told YOU Conswayla that you were an amazing BnB'er who everyone loved! You can't change or leave. NEVER! We adore you! Good luck girls with those BFP's and stickies! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

I know it all seems so weird. We may just try condoms for a while. But again, if we do change our minds, I can always stop bc. It's all so confusing :rofl:

I don't want to go anywhere, this is like a second home to me, I have been here for so long, and got so involved that I couldn't go. So I am just going to stalk everyone :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

After our last mc DH threatened to make us use condoms :hissy::hissy:

I told him that if he wanted to get laid then he would reconsider and of course I won :rofl:

Conswayla any which way you decide to go we're behind you! I have come to rely on you quite a lot here lately!

Sarah thanks so much and just so you don't miss the BFP announcement I will PM you just so you know! Wouldn't want you to miss it again. LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

I love being here, I am so glad that I can be. I think I was always here more for everyone else then myself. I am stuck here now, and you are all stuck with me :rofl:

I just love your PMA sunshine! It is the best!!! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

:awww: Thanks!

:thumbup:


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies-
So the dr appt was painless (as I suspected it would be)
She was excited and impressed with my FF chart print outs. :happydance:
She said because of the early spotting in my leuteal phase I may have low progesterone, but did not feel it warrented a CD21 test. Rather an intravaginal supposatory. (Yay...)
She also said because of my EP she wanted to do a *DUN DUN DUNNN...* HSG test. :shock:
Its weird, I am not looking forward to the pain of it, but I am so looking forward to getting it done.
And lastly for me, a CD3 test. I can't remember what that is for exactly. I think its a FSH test...
I asked her about dh, and where he should begin. She said she could give me a specimine cup and instructions and he could bring it to the same place on the same day I have my HSG test.
So we are off to a start!
I didn't ask her if I should be taking the progesterone supplement now or waiting till next cycle, so I'm just gonna wait this one out. Should only be 10 more days or so.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Premomt - glad to see all went well at your appointment and things are moving for you. 

I seem to be in a bit of a pickle at the moment about my chart and AF. Yesterday I thought AF had come but I'm not really sure. I have put a thread in the ttc section but I'm sure there's a conspiracy against me 'cos I never seem to get much help :cry:.

So yesterday morning when I wiped I had red/pink, which was quite light and I thought to myself that the :witch: would be coming full force soon after. I put a towel on cos there was no way there was enough for a tampon and went about my business buying opks, hpts and doing the whole FF thing. The thing is, after that all I've had is light brown spotting. I'm not sure whether I should still work on my previous chart or count the red/pink stuff as the start of AF. What do you guys think? I know she's on her way but I don't wanna have a new chart if I really shouldn't 'cos that messes with last month's LP.


----------



## samzi

id say start at cd1 once you have full flow :hugs:

i had bleeding a few days before my af was due and i thought it was here, got all padded up for during the night, woke up and there was nothing. shocked was an understatement! :lol:

its not over till shes here ;)


----------



## Erinnae

alright ladies, this is your month!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Brit I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! Let us know if she shows today but I would test again if I were you!

Premomt that is supper news about all the tests! I also have to do the progesterone suppositories up my vaj-jay once I get pg. I will tell you that they are messy and always were a liner. You will feel like your thick up there but it's just the glycerin left over that doesn't disolve. Hope it works and you get the answers you desire and the end result is a healthy happy :baby:

Hello Samzi and Erinrae you preggo ladies hope all is well!


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ Glad you have the ball rolling a bit, you should hopefully have some answers soon. Spotting before AF can mean low progesterone, it is good though that you have some tests to do.

Brit~ I would change FF to show you are only spotting, CD 1 wont start until you get a full flow. Have you tested again yet? Do you usually get brown spotting (or pink) before AF like this? :test:


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Premomt~ Glad you have the ball rolling a bit, you should hopefully have some answers soon. Spotting before AF can mean low progesterone, it is good though that you have some tests to do.
> 
> Brit~ I would change FF to show you are only spotting, CD 1 wont start until you get a full flow. Have you tested again yet? Do you usually get brown spotting (or pink) before AF like this? :test:

See I told you you were a :test: pusher! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: That's so funny about :test:!! It's not unusual for me to have the brown spotting before af is due that's why I am expecting her to come soon but she's still not here yet. I shall go and change my FF. I've told my DH that I want some bding 'cos that should bring her along :haha:, any excuse to get my wicked way!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww Brit FX'd for you!! Hopefully AF just stays away for you!!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> :rofl: That's so funny about :test:!! It's not unusual for me to have the brown spotting before af is due that's why I am expecting her to come soon but she's still not here yet. I shall go and change my FF. I've told my DH that I want some bding 'cos that should bring her along :haha:, any excuse to get my wicked way!!

:dohh:

I just went home and stole a little afternoon delight! :blush:

OMG it all started with a text and then it was all over. LMAO

Good luck Brit!


----------



## Conswayla M

Afternoon delight :wohoo:!

yeah I am a :test: pusher. I am now going to live vicariously through all of you :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So my packets of opks and hpts arrived today and as soon as I ripped them open... I poas! :rofl: Still came up as a bfn but the best thing is that now I have a whole heap of hpts I'm gonna keep on poas until either AF shows or I get the positive!! :thumbup:


----------



## cazd

watcha ladies!!!

Brit - I love that PMA!

OMG - just looked at your chart and you're HOT!!!! girl... you're gonna get it!!!!

I'm back from my working weekend which was full of saga and drama but its nice to be home. Got me some lovely hotel :sex: and we're raring to make a noodle this month. xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

What is it with :sex: and hotels? Me and my DH stayed in one last night 'cos we were out for his birthday - never had so much bding! 

My spotting has now turned pinkish but still not full AF. If she's gonna come I just wish she'd be quick about it 'cos I just wanna hype up for our next try.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So finally AF came - about time and all!! Talk about mess me about but I'm happy about it 'cos I knew she was coming and I was beginning to get really frustrated with the hide and seek game that was being played. Anyway... Onto cycle 5 and bring on the pma!! Can I start poas yet? :haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

Brit so glad your ok with af being here. No keep that PMA for this cycle! 

Hope all is well! 

DH and I spent our first anniversary just hanging out, I did wake him in the am for anniversary sex. LMAO

We didn't do anything special just hung out together and enjoyed one another.

Hope you all are well! Way to go on the Hotel sex! WOOP WOOP how fun! I usually have my DD in the room with me so it doesn't happen as often. LMAO

:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Brit, I know you were expecting her, but I am still sorry. I know how much that sucks! I am glad you are okay, and gearing up for next cycle!

I am very excited for all of you this cycle.....there are going to be a few :bfp: I can feel it!


----------



## cazd

BritAcrossSea said:


> So finally AF came - about time and all!! Talk about mess me about but I'm happy about it 'cos I knew she was coming and I was beginning to get really frustrated with the hide and seek game that was being played. Anyway... Onto cycle 5 and bring on the pma!! Can I start poas yet? :haha:

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
it seemed really promising!

Sunshine - your anniversary sounds lovely - I know you had a dilemma about what to do but sometimes its nice to do nothing and just enjoy each others company.

K- PMA PMA - SEPTEMBER is gonna be THE MONTH for us all !!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

HELLO ANYBODY HOME????

Missing all my lovely ladies!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Sunshine! There certainly isn't as much action here like their used to be! I guess pre-Ov times can be fairly boring.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah but this thread used to keep me going now I barely see anybody on here. You have moved on and are very seldom on here I am just having a pity party today :dohh:

I want us all to have a bunch of chatter it's so much fun!


----------



## gumb69

hi sunshine xx
sorry not on line that much, i;m trying not to obsess, but finding out that trying not to obsess leads to obsessing!!
i'm getting ready for ovulation, but i do have to say i'm a lot more relaxed this month.

hope you are feeling ok and belated happy anniversary xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> hi sunshine xx
> sorry not on line that much, i;m trying not to obsess, but finding out that trying not to obsess leads to obsessing!!
> i'm getting ready for ovulation, but i do have to say i'm a lot more relaxed this month.
> 
> hope you are feeling ok and belated happy anniversary xxxx

Hahahahaha not obsessing.... NOT even an option in my world. I try and then I find myself sitting at my computer and then next thing I know here I am on BNB. :dohh:

Yeah for getting ready to O better get to scroggin! Oh yeah and the bd, LOL

Hope your having a good day!


----------



## Conswayla M

I remember coming on here after a few hours of being off and having like 4 pages of chatting to scroll though, it is dying down, I think you guys need more Love Bump Members for sure!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah or the old ones should just come back on a daily basis! LOL

Even though they aren't as obsessed about ttc or our chatter and they have real lives. LMAO

Hopefully more will join!

How are you today Conswayla? Good I hope!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes that would be nice if we had some more chatter, it is fun!

I am okay, this day started off bad....I felt like I was the :devil: or at least possessed by him! I am not sure....I feel like I have PMS X 1000000000 right now. But I feel better now that it is closer to going home from work. I hate my job so much, it brings the worst out of me :rofl:

How are you doing Sunshine?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry for staying away, I'm here now! I must admit last cycle kinda took a bit out of me with ttc but I'm clawing back to get pma. I've got one crazy month ahead of me. We're off to Sicily next week for SIL's wedding and then when we get back, we're only home for 3 days before jetting off to Australia for a month!


----------



## cazd

wow Brit - you jet-setter you!

Its just work work work for me from now 'till Xmas.

Soz I've not been on much lately - we're just so v busy - and my Aunt came for a surprise visit yesterday - I had to race round the house hiding baby books, pro-natal vits, testing kits :rofl:

I'll be back to check up on y'all properly tonight xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:devil:
Hope your better now Conswayla! I think it was in the air cause last night I just went off on DH. Poor guy didn't have a chance! I told him I was disappointed in our anniversary and then I told him to ask his friends what they did for their wives on theirs. :dohh: I didn't even cook dinner so we ordered pizza(one good thing) LMAO. He told me "I'm not made out of money" OMG [email protected]@ me off! I told him I didn't need him to spend $ on me but he could have done something nice, maybe help me cook or wash the dishes. 

I'll get over it I guess. 

Brit you little jet-setter! I love to travel but working in the travel business we don't have time. LOL or $ Have a blast!

Cazd what's new with you?

I got my crosshairs from FF today. I am still spotting though so :shrug:

Hope your all have a lovely day! will check back later!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Sunshine, 3 dpo! How do you feel.
Brit, I am glad you are back and gaining some PMA!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Oh Sunshine, 3 dpo! How do you feel.
> Brit, I am glad you are back and gaining some PMA!

I am tired and crabby!!! I don't know what I'm feeling I guess very confused as I am spotting brown but when I go poo red comes my vaj-ja :shrug: any ideas?


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - that used to happen to me until i had a cyst removed.i'm not saying you have a cyst, but i was freaked out. when i had a bm i just forced blood out of my vjay..... it has stopped now... maybe just check with your doctor xxx i'm sure all is ok though. i wasn't much help was i xxx sorry x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine - that used to happen to me until i had a cyst removed.i'm not saying you have a cyst, but i was freaked out. when i had a bm i just forced blood out of my vjay..... it has stopped now... maybe just check with your doctor xxx i'm sure all is ok though. i wasn't much help was i xxx sorry x

Did this happen through out the whole month or only around o time? I have had the last two weeks spot free and nothing before that.


----------



## gumb69

around ovulation and just before AF. i was like oh man!!!
i'm charting and they tell me that bleeding is a fertile sign so try and dtd again tonight if you can, even though your cross hairs tell you are in your 2 ww. try and do it again.
i'm not much help am i sorryx maybe just check with your doctor as i would hate to tell you something that happened to me and it might not be the same thing for you. sorry xx


----------



## Csunshine013

It has turned clear now so :shrug:

I hope it's a sign of fertility! I so want and wish to be pg NOW!!!

So sorry about my outburst.

Hope your doing well Gumb


----------



## Conswayla M

They say that the most common reasons for spotting mid-cycle are Ovulation or like Gumb said...a possible cyst. Is it maybe from the m/c last cycle? I am sure it is fine, I would :sex: once more if you could....just to be sure.


----------



## Csunshine013

I think DH is in for a real nice lazy scroggin tonight after work. LMAO

If you know what I mean. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

:thumbup:
Go for it Sunshine, good luck!


----------



## Csunshine013

well no scroggin on my forefront. :cry: I didn't have the energy, but couldn't sleep either! :growlmad: Now I am tired and mad as hell as FF changed my o date to Monday instead of Sunday :shrug: WTF? I didnt' dtd after Sunday morning. :dohh: I started spotting so I didn't want to make a huge mess and sure as all get out didn't want af to start! I guess time will tell.

Hope your all doing well! Conswayla you are very lovely! I like that pic very much so!:thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine, don't worry about your O date, if you :sex: on Sunday you are covered! Most girls on here that I seen get pregnant was from :sex: day before O.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeah Sunshine I would say you're covered so it's onto the 2ww for you. I hope it flies by.... 

I'm in agony at the moment. I have one of my wisdom teeth trying its hardest to come up but actually has no space to do so, which means I'm on a course of antibiotics for the shear hell that I'm in. Do you hear those violins playing? I'm in big self-pitty mode, well actually I wasn't too bad until the dentist had a good old prod. Never mind.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Yeah Sunshine I would say you're covered so it's onto the 2ww for you. I hope it flies by....
> 
> I'm in agony at the moment. I have one of my wisdom teeth trying its hardest to come up but actually has no space to do so, which means I'm on a course of antibiotics for the shear hell that I'm in. Do you hear those violins playing? I'm in big self-pitty mode, well actually I wasn't too bad until the dentist had a good old prod. Never mind.

Thanks I did go back and mess about a bit with FF and it gave me back my 4dpo so it made me feel better as I didn't change much and not by any means something that would change it. LMAO

Wisdom teeth suck! I had all four of mine removed when I was 18 by an oral surgeon the day before Halloween, LMAO I looked pretty scary the next day handing out candy. LOL Hope you get feeling better! Mouths are so sensitive.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hey ladies, I just wanted to say hello! And make sure you are all doing well here in ttc.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Rae how are you? Looks like things are going well!

How about you other lovely ladies how are you today?

Me just in the tww nips are oh so sensitive! I think it's a good sign, but :shrug:


----------



## cazd

sunshine - I reckon you're gonna jump the queue and get another :bfp: !!!
keep racking up those symptoms - just over 1 week to go!

Brit - wisdom teeth are poo aren't they?
I flossed 2 days ago and managed to hook it round my back teeth and they're aching like mad now!

and Rae - how's life? 2nd tri already - that went quick!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Rae! Wow, it is flying by for yuo. Hope you are doing well!

Brit, sorry about the teeth. I just had all 4 of mine out last year...and it was the best thing I ever did. I had so many problems and pain in my mouth for years and years. One those teeth were out....no more pain. I was truly amazing, I can eat hard things again!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

cazd said:


> I flossed 2 days ago and managed to hook it round my back teeth and they're aching like mad now!

And they say flossing's good for ya?! My pain's near enough gone but I've been left with swelling so have found it a little difficult to talk, which my DH thought was a god send!! Cheeky!

Blimey Rae can't believe how time is flying by. Hope all is fab with you.


----------



## gumb69

sunshine sounding promising xxxx
brit- hope your toothache as gone


----------



## cazd

Sunshine - any more symptoms?

where's today's temp - hope its gone back up and you've got a nice little implantation dip :yipee:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey girls temp shot back up today but my sleep was interupted so :shrug:

Have a few odd cramps and @@'s still tender and nips very sensitive too.

DH left today to go look at a job in another town so he'll be gone until tomorrow sometime. DD and I are having a home spa day today and watching movies and eating cereal for dinner! YEAH!


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - is that you in your wedding dress,you look fabulous x
ihope you keep getting more symptoms x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine - is that you in your wedding dress,you look fabulous x
> ihope you keep getting more symptoms x

Thanks and yes that was after the ceremony and we were OMG so hot! Country church and no air conditioning. LMAO

I had a couple spots today but @@'s aren't so tender. Nips are still very sensitive. 

Hope your doing well! DH and my sister are the others in the pic.Notice they are drinking and I'm not. LMAO


----------



## cazd

oh no! less sore @@s - keep poking them and hopefully they'll get sore again :rofl:

Its great that your temps have shot back up again - STAY HIGH !!!!


----------



## gumb69

yeah keep prodding them!! hope the temps stay hi too xxx fx'd you deserve a BFP and a sticky bean to stick xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Thank you all, yes Im doing ok, apparently I have an incompetent cervix, going in tomorrow to get stitches put in. Bubs still looked like a boy during scan, so he is definately a boy though, lol. How are you all doing?


----------



## Csunshine013

Rae that sound like a good plan! Stitches keep bubs in there! I was going to ask you a few questions if you have a moment. When you mc last time and got your bfp did you have any symptoms I can't remember if you did. Can you refresh my memory please. Good luck today! So glad he's still looking like a boy!

Well @@'s are still tender and nips defo sensitive, but that might be cause DH can't walk past me without tweaking them:dohh: He does need to learn to keep his hands to himself LMAO

Hope you all are doing well must venture around and check on you all!:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine the symptoms sound great! Sound a little like last cycle, the sore nips....OOoo that is great!

Rae, glad you are doing well and bubs still looks like a boy! And glad they are stitching you up to help!

How is everyone else doing...anymore symptoms for anyone?


----------



## gumb69

rae - good news about the stitching
sunshine - fx you get your BFP x

i've no symptoms at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

I'll join in now I'm in my 2ww - no symptoms... yet !


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> I'll join in now I'm in my 2ww - no symptoms... yet !

Welcome to the TWW it really sucks here!


----------



## cazd

9dpo though! how're those nips? any other symptoms to add to the list?!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Wow girls, all seems pretty positive in here! I think I've completely pooped this month up already 'cos I've been getting really fertile cm but have really been in no mood at all to bd (still in pain due to wisdom tooth) but ovulation seems to have happened far too early this month, which I initially thought was my cycle being messed about 'cos of the antibiotics but don't really know. Oh well, I suppose I'll have to take a very chilled out attitude this month. 

I'm off to Sicily on Friday so when I get back next week hopefully there'll be a load of symptoms and maybe some bfps!!


----------



## cazd

well I haven't seen many :bfp:s recently - applegirl got hers and I've just found out that Mork got hers yesterday!

but that's not many really...

so...... statistically......

:rofl:


----------



## gumb69

we will get our BFP's so that will bump up the stats


----------



## Csunshine013

I just want my bfp to stay put and not dissappear! :thumbup:

I can get that way it's just staying there that is my concern now. LOl

You all will get your BFP's soon! I know this in my heart!


----------



## RaeEW89

Csunshine013 said:


> Rae that sound like a good plan! Stitches keep bubs in there! I was going to ask you a few questions if you have a moment. When you mc last time and got your bfp did you have any symptoms I can't remember if you did. Can you refresh my memory please. Good luck today! So glad he's still looking like a boy!
> 
> Well @@'s are still tender and nips defo sensitive, but that might be cause DH can't walk past me without tweaking them:dohh: He does need to learn to keep his hands to himself LMAO
> 
> Hope you all are doing well must venture around and check on you all!:hugs:

Hmmm let me think. That is when my bbs started leaking, I had snotty(TMI sorry) cm. BBs hurt soo bad, cramping early quite awhile b4 AF was due. Peeing every 30-45 minutes(still do, lol). If I think of anything else I will update it, lol


----------



## BritAcrossSea

gumb69 said:


> we will get our BFP's so that will bump up the stats

Yep, totally agree! 

I feel a load better today 'cos FF hasn't put any crosshairs on my chart 'cos my temp went down again this morning. So I'm hoping that I haven't missed ovulation after all.


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Rae the only thing is my @@'s are tender and nips are sensitive and today and last night I had a few cramps my cm is creamy not a hint of snot like stuff but I didn't get that last time either. I guess time will tell. Thanks for the info! :hugs:

Brit and Gumb keep up the PMA!!!!!! We will all get our BFP!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae, I love your pic!!! That is your sweet little angle there....awwww!!

I really want to see a bunch of bfp from you girls! I am not living vicariously through you all!


----------



## RaeEW89

Thanks hunny, I know, he looks so beautiful there whenever I look at it I wanna cry, cuz hes growing so well and even though I complain, things could be worse for me now.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Rae isn't that pic just the BOMB!!! I love it makes me want one for myself even more!:thumbup:


----------



## RaeEW89

How are ur symptoms doing hun? Anything new to report? And thank you it is a great pic.


----------



## gumb69

yeah your pic is very clear, you must have been a good girl and had a full bladder.

sunshine - hope you are full of PMA x keep the symptoms coming
my PMA is sliding a tiny bit, cramps same as last month. 6dpo today, 11 more days till testing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

nooooo! keep up that PMA - so much can happen in 11 days!

and Rae - that pic is probably the best one I've seen on here so far! CONGRATS !!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Gumb I have about the same feeling, I am so tired today I could lay down at my desk and sleep. LOL 

Cazd is right a lot can happen in 11 days!!!! 

PMA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Erinnae

Some of you have very promising symptoms! Ok so the snotty stuff- Rae- Please tell me you are still having that?? 
It is so discusting! I have it a LOT this time. I wonder if it is this normal in my 15th week?


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Erin! How are you doing? 15 weeks already, wow time sure flies by!


----------



## samzi

i look and feel knackered so im popping to bed very soon


----------



## cazd

girls - has anyone heard from Premomt recently?
I know she had a TTC dilemma a few weeks back - just wondered how she's doing....


----------



## Csunshine013

No haven't heard from her but she was going to some time off from ttc and just relax. So hopefully she's ok.

Hey Erin and and Samzi my word does time fly by!


----------



## samzi

tell me about it!! scary stuff really


----------



## Csunshine013

Your almost half way! WOOO HOOO! Can't wait to see that little guy! I feel like I'm the long lost Auntie here. LOL When I ran my daycare all the kids called me Aunt Vickie. LMAO so now all those kids are graduating and still all call that. I really hope they all don't expect big gifts.


----------



## RaeEW89

Erinnae said:


> Some of you have very promising symptoms! Ok so the snotty stuff- Rae- Please tell me you are still having that??
> It is so discusting! I have it a LOT this time. I wonder if it is this normal in my 15th week?

Oh god yes, tons, it kinda grosses me out, but Ive decided I just have to deal with it. Lol how are you doing?


----------



## Erinnae

im doing good- just truckin along:) Why are you currently worried?


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh, I havent changed it, that is from tuesday when I had to go in and get a cervical stitch put it, apparently I have an incompetent cervix. I was worried abut bubs and if hes gonna be ok.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello all my lovely ladies! Good here today nothing new to report. DH just informed me he is going out of town for work all next week! That has its good points and bad one. LOL At least DD and I will have some nice one on one time and hopefully we can work on her science project, I don't know when it's due but we can get a head start. I also told the lady down the street that I would watch her granddaughter for her on Thursday. (Their mother is in prison) they are really cute little ones though. The oldest is DD's age and the little one is 3 and full of piss and vinegar. LOL I can't wait! I just love kids!

Hope your all well! :hugs:

PMA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I just have to stop in here and throw some :dust: and PMA out to you all that need it!


----------



## cazd

oooh - good luck with the stitches Rae - won't be much fun but I hope its worth it! xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

What has happened to our thread nobody is on here anymore! :growlmad:

Please come back I promise we don't bite......:thumbup:


----------



## Erinnae

I was just thinking the same thing... where is everyone??? We cant die now- I want to see some more good news ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Erinnae

sunshine- isnt it about time for you to check it out??? fertile myrtle!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Erinnae said:


> sunshine- isnt it about time for you to check it out??? fertile myrtle!!!

I am thinking that Tuesday would be my test day, but I don't know if I can wait that long. LOL I will officially be late on Sunday so I think I should test on that day with a good test. I am hoping that I am a fertile myrtle. LOL

I miss our gang of bandits we were all so fun!

:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Dear Sunshine

:test:

From: Test Pusher Conswayla


----------



## Premomt

Sorry I haven't been around much latley. I'm in a holding pattern with ttc currently. If you remember , I was reffered to a FS for testing, but can not currently afford it. I also have the oppertunity to do some continuing education that requires I not be pg or even ttc.
So, I am ntnp atm and may even prevent this month through november. 
So I'm still here, just lurkiung...:thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much latley. I'm in a holding pattern with ttc currently. If you remember , I was reffered to a FS for testing, but can not currently afford it. I also have the oppertunity to do some continuing education that requires I not be pg or even ttc.
> So, I am ntnp atm and may even prevent this month through november.
> So I'm still here, just lurkiung...:thumbup:

Premomt so glad to hear your still around. You just do what you need to for yourself. I hope things get better for you!:hugs:

Me I still haven't tested and don't plan on it until Tuesday that's if af stays away. @@'s still tender and nips very sensitive. I am very tired and could use a nap already. 

Busy day today. Soccer pics @ 11a then game at 12p and then Shelby's funeral at 2p will be very tired at the end of today. DH is pouring a basement just down the block so he wont be home for a while this am.

Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## cazd

you're so good not to test yet! 2 days to go and LoveBumps'll notch up another :bfp: !!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Where is everyone? This thread used to be so busy, now it isnt. Where are you all? And sunshine, please test soon and let us know whats going on! This is no good for me!


----------



## Csunshine013

AF showed this am. Feeling rather defeated atm. I will be searching for my PMA all day. 

Hope your all doing well.

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

sunshine xx huge :hugs: ofr you x


----------



## samzi

sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Hi ladies! I changed our team name again. I thought it would bring some new faces in? We shal see!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey gals, just checking up on you all. Hope to see you all get some BFP's soon!


----------



## RaeEW89

Where is everyone? This is so sad, I used to be able to come on here and talk to all the ladies, now no one is ever here.


----------



## cazd

aw sunshine :hugs:

damn that old slag bag :grr:


----------



## Csunshine013

Feeling much better today! I had a nice heart to heart with DH and cried and I think he understands where I'm coming from now. He grew up in such a different way of life where emotions are shared freely so I think it's kinda hard for him to show his now. We are working on it together.

Yeah for a new name! I think the Slap Happy B***tches scared them. LMAO


----------



## RaeEW89

Ah lol, and Im sorry about AF arriving Sunshine.


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah it is pretty dead in here lately isn't it! I still lurk around here and stalk even though I am not even a ttc'er anymore :rofl: I guess you have to do a search for new members, someone should post on the cycle buddies, or the ttc chat room or something.


----------



## Premomt

Haha!... Maybe...
:shy:


----------



## iwantbebebad

I try to run around dropping links for here lol. I miss it. I miss the energy. I feel so lonely! There is a horrid raggedy bitch in 2nd tri who argues with everyone. I feel uncomfortable. I just feel good with the girls here! This is where I want to be! I don't post a lot because I don't want to get in the way, but I read and watch! Sunshine, dear, I am sorry about the :witch: ... I am very hopeful that this happens for you this cycle. I hate that you cry and feel sad. It is a difficult journey, I know. You are very brave for continuing on. I will be here, message me anytime! :hugs:

Rae! Congrats on a boy! How did they know so early? I had a scan at 14+5 and there was no clue. You couldn't see anything! You are so lucky! :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hey folks :wave: I'm here... Actually I'm just back from Sicily and will be here until Friday (we go off to Australia for the month :yipee:). Sorry about AF Sunshine but it's definitely good to have a good cry - get it all out. 

So, I'm having a right weird cycle this month although I kinda think I ovulated on Saturday. I've been using opks but because of flying the timing has been all over the place. Friday was soooo close to be being a +opk but then it went to practically nothing on Saturday.


----------



## RaeEW89

iwantbebebad said:


> I try to run around dropping links for here lol. I miss it. I miss the energy. I feel so lonely! There is a horrid raggedy bitch in 2nd tri who argues with everyone. I feel uncomfortable. I just feel good with the girls here! This is where I want to be! I don't post a lot because I don't want to get in the way, but I read and watch! Sunshine, dear, I am sorry about the :witch: ... I am very hopeful that this happens for you this cycle. I hate that you cry and feel sad. It is a difficult journey, I know. You are very brave for continuing on. I will be here, message me anytime! :hugs:
> 
> Rae! Congrats on a boy! How did they know so early? I had a scan at 14+5 and there was no clue. You couldn't see anything! You are so lucky! :hugs:

OMFG, I think I know who you are talking about and I dont feel comfortable over ther at all, seriously ttc is way friendlier. I dont even know how they could tell, lol I mean I could see "it" but it was quite a surprise when they said only 70% right, so I braced myself for him to be a girl, but when I went back in a 15 weeks he is still a boy, lol. He is not modest at all, and he is very well developed. Well that and the fact that I had sooo much to drink I thought I was gonna burst, so I had a very full bladder.


----------



## Conswayla M

:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I want to go on Holiday! :dohh: Why do I have to work in a country that doesn't give us all that time off! :shrug: Oh yeah because I was born here and married here and am raising my DD here. LMAO

I am feeling much better today! Still have a headache but not to the point that I can't handle it.

My friend became a grandma this morning. Ruby Lyn 7lbs 4oz and 20 1/2 inches long. I can't wait to hold her! I just love babies!

Hello my other lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: Sorry Sunshine, don't want to rub it in but I'm getting sooooooo excited about :plane: going away. DH told me that he reckons that I'll fall pregnant while we're away - would be fab if he was right! If there's anytime that I'd love him to right, it's over this.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> :rofl: Sorry Sunshine, don't want to rub it in but I'm getting sooooooo excited about :plane: going away. DH told me that he reckons that I'll fall pregnant while we're away - would be fab if he was right! If there's anytime that I'd love him to right, it's over this.

I'm so excited for you! The only holiday I get to go on are the ones to my families houses. LMAO One day I will go for just me, Oh I take that back I did get to go to Las Vegas with my best friend for my bachlorette weekend. OMG did we have fun!!! I must take DH next time I go he hasn't ever been.

Have a lovely holiday and think of us often here slaving away.


----------



## Csunshine013

So I am begining to think I am alone on this thread......:dohh:


Am I mad? I must be I think I can even hear myself talking to myself. LMAO

Nothing new to report here just very tired and ready for a nap atm. 

I am getting ready to get some scroggin in time to replenish the stock!!!

So if anybodies out there hello hope your doing well! :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello!! Im here you arent alone. Im glad you are doing well! 
i went to the ER last night, that is something new, but thats it.


----------



## Premomt

i'm here too. Just lurking.
What happened in the ER Rae?


----------



## Csunshine013

Rae what happened? Hope you and bubs are good!


Hey Premomt good to see you lurking! Hope your doing well!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies! 

I saw the post in the TTC section and thought i would come and join you gals! Hows everyones day goin?


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I saw the post in the TTC section and thought i would come and join you gals! Hows everyones day goin?

Welcome Jaxvipe good you could join us! I personally am getting ready to replenish DH stock. LOL Where are you at in your cycle?

:hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well, i technically do not have a cycle yet lol... I am just getting of the EVIL depo shot. I have had some spotting and EWCM but thats about it. My chart temps are up and down every day. 

I talked to my cousin who is a certified Midwife and nurse practitioner and she recommended that i go on just one month of BCP(she recommended Ortho Tri Cyclen, Desogen, or Yasmin) to regulate my period. Or get prescribed Provera. But i doubt any doctor would prescribe me Provera as i have only technically been "off" the shot for a month. So, I'm kind of leaning toward doing the BCP for one month and see if that will "jump start" my period. 

I'm torn because i don't really want to put any more synthetic hormones in my body but i also don't want to wait another 9 months for my period to start. I was thinking of trying the ortho tri cyclen, it seems like the best choice since its a low dose hormone pill... But idk! Im so confused!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Well, i technically do not have a cycle yet lol... I am just getting of the EVIL depo shot. I have had some spotting and EWCM but thats about it. My chart temps are up and down every day.
> 
> I talked to my cousin who is a certified Midwife and nurse practitioner and she recommended that i go on just one month of BCP(she recommended Ortho Tri Cyclen, Desogen, or Yasmin) to regulate my period. Or get prescribed Provera. But i doubt any doctor would prescribe me Provera as i have only technically been "off" the shot for a month. So, I'm kind of leaning toward doing the BCP for one month and see if that will "jump start" my period.
> 
> I'm torn because i don't really want to put any more synthetic hormones in my body but i also don't want to wait another 9 months for my period to start. I was thinking of trying the ortho tri cyclen, it seems like the best choice since its a low dose hormone pill... But idk! Im so confused!!!

I have been on both ortho tri cyclen and depo. I would much rather be on the pill. I liked how my body was with it better. I am one of the fortunate ones that my cycles came right back after both. If your still confused I would talk to your Dr and see what he says about that. He may just decide to prescribe you Provera and be done with it. Either way you decide go Good Luck and FXD for a quick BFP!!!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

i just saw your post can i join


----------



## Jaxvipe

I just want my period back so that i know everything is ok. 

When you came off of Depo Csunshine, did you period come back like regular? Did you have any spotting? I've been spotting off and one for like 2 weeks, i hear that is a good sign and that it means that my body is trying to regulate. So i am just worried that if i do go on Ortho Tri Cyclen that it could just mess up my cycle even more... I'm going to make a DR's appt next week and see what they can do. I would LOVE if they would just prescribe me provera but i'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## Conswayla M

Rae, you were at the ER, is everything okay?


----------



## Premomt

I think the BCP would be a good idea, rather than provera.
My two cents.


----------



## Amyre

Hi girls :)

Are you still looking for new members?


----------



## RaeEW89

I was having really bad pain in my stomach near my belly button and I went in and they have decided tha its my gall bladder, I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see how bad it is, but really isnt anything they can do for now.


----------



## gumb69

hope you are feeling ok Rae - you are getting a rough deal.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

G'day girls. Just thought I'd pop in while DH has gone off to print some docs. We're over in Sydney for this week before going off to Melbourne. It's fab so far but obviously haven't seen too much 'cos we lost 9 hours just from stepping off the plane (arrived yesterday)!

Good to see some new names around. Happy bding!


----------



## gumb69

Brit - you have a great lifestyle all that jetsetting xx


----------



## Csunshine013

welcome new ladies and yes you can join!!! We love it when you all join in!

Rae good that everything with bubs is ok! Gallbladers are horrible! Good luck with that. :hugs:

Brit still so very jealous! Have fun and let know all about it! LOL

Jax my periods came straight back and I was on the shot forever. With the pill it regulates you better. I would disscus it all with the Dr before you make your decision. good luck!

Gumb let us know how your appt goes fxd for you!

Me just hanging with the family this weekend, I ran so much this weekend so glad it's finally over. LOL You can check out my journal if you want to see how much. LOL

Got my stock replenished so we can get down to some serious bd'n this week. LMAO DH doesn't even know what hits him when this week rolls around. LMAO


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks Csunshine. Yea i was only on one shot. I had the lowest temp dip that i have had since coming off Depo yesterday so... hopefully that is a good sign!! As you can see from my chart my temps were ALL over the place but are starting to level out..


----------



## Amyre

Yay! Thanks for the welcome. I am really excited to be finding a home here!

I am finally gearing up to ov I think. I got a high for the first time on my CBEFM which is awesome because I was sure it would never move from low. :thumbup:

We are :sex: like mad. You'd think because dh is younger than me he would have a higher sex drive but life is not that easy so right now I think he is feeling pretty violated! :shy:, but it's for a good cause!

Anyone else getting close to the big day?


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies, Im just here to update, well Im thinking Im losing Kellan. I fell earlier today and now Im bleeding alot and having really bad cramps. If I lose him its gonna be awhile before I ttc again, but I'll be here for all you ladies!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh no Rae!! I hope all is okay, are you bleeding a lot? Did you see a doc? Where did you fall? Oh I pray that everything is okay, and you get to keep this baby nice and perfect in there until it is time to come out. Update when you can. :hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

RaeEW89 said:


> Hello ladies, Im just here to update, well Im thinking Im losing Kellan. I fell earlier today and now Im bleeding alot and having really bad cramps. If I lose him its gonna be awhile before I tts again, but I'll be here for all you ladies!!

Oh Rae so sorry you fell! I hope you don't loose him! Let us know how your doing :hugs:

amyre so glad you found us! I too am gearing up to O so let the BD fest begin!!!! My DH is also younger than me. LOL Love my boytoy. I am 39 and he is 32 and has a very strong sex drive but when I ask him to dtd everyday he does say it wears him out. LMAO

To my other lovely ladies hope all is well! :hugs:

Me nothing to report just getting ready for a scroggin fest!


----------



## RaeEW89

Kellan is gone. His little heart wasnt beating when I went into the ER. The placenta detached when I fell. My baby is gone :cry::cry: My OH and I will probably start trying again as soon as Im able to. I really hope to be pregnant again before Kellans due date March 2nd. I cant even believe it, this pregnancy was sooo difficult to begin with and now he is gone.


----------



## Jaxvipe

OMG Sweety i am so sorry, i know no words that can express what your feeling:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

RaeEW89 said:


> Kellan is gone. His little heart wasnt beating when I went into the ER. The placenta detached when I fell. My baby is gone :cry::cry: My OH and I will probably start trying again as soon as Im able to. I really hope to be pregnant again before Kellans due date March 2nd. I cant even believe it, this pregnancy was sooo difficult to begin with and now he is gone.

OMG!! i am so sorry. i honestly don't know what to say to you. that is just horrific news. i hope you and your OH find the strength together to continue on your ttc journey. Take as much time as you need, and everyone is here for you. I truly am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Csunshine013

RaeEW89 said:


> Kellan is gone. His little heart wasnt beating when I went into the ER. The placenta detached when I fell. My baby is gone :cry::cry: My OH and I will probably start trying again as soon as Im able to. I really hope to be pregnant again before Kellans due date March 2nd. I cant even believe it, this pregnancy was sooo difficult to begin with and now he is gone.

Oh hunny so sorry. I know words can't help. Let me know if you need to chat PM me as I have gone through the same thing. FXD that you get you BFP asap! :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

RaeEW89 said:


> Kellan is gone. His little heart wasnt beating when I went into the ER. The placenta detached when I fell. My baby is gone :cry::cry: My OH and I will probably start trying again as soon as Im able to. I really hope to be pregnant again before Kellans due date March 2nd. I cant even believe it, this pregnancy was sooo difficult to begin with and now he is gone.

Oh Rae you poor girl. I am so sorry about all this. You have certainly been through a lot. I can not imagine how hard this must be on you. Just take some time for yourself now, and your new baby will come, I know it will. Big :hugs: I am always here to chat if you need.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so gearing up to O I think!!! YEAH!!! Got me in a major scroggin fest last night. OMG it was so physical that we broke our new bed. LMAO I am seriously going to have to consider a wood frame as the one with wheels moves out about a foot from the wall. LOL Oh well

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and I will be back to check on you in while :hugs:


Rae your in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hehe i know what you mean Csunshine! Me and OH broke the couch a couple weeks ago.. OOPS!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Good thing we aren't roommates or we wouldn't have any funiture left. LMAO



:nope:


----------



## Erinnae

Rae- I am genuinely sorry. I hurt for you. Know that God has a bigger plan for you. You will heal. But I will pray for that healing.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so no temp rise and I have no idea when and if I am going to O this month! :dohh:

Fixed the bed a bit but will have to put some screws in the frame tonight and then maybe we can get a screw in the bed. LMAO

Not much to report just waiting and temping now? :shrug:

Hope your all doing well. 

Somebody needs to answer my posts. LOL I feel very lonely here. :cry:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sunshine, we have hardwood floors and our metal frame is on wheels too. We put towels under the wheels so our bed doesn't move as much and it really helps!

Hey Erin! Wow 16 weeks, how are you doing/feeling?


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Sunshine, we have hardwood floors and our metal frame is on wheels too. We put towels under the wheels so our bed doesn't move as much and it really helps!
> 
> Hey Erin! Wow 16 weeks, how are you doing/feeling?

We also have hardwood floors and we have these little guards under the wheels but it doesn't help will try the towels. LOL 

Thanks


----------



## Csunshine013

I think I O'd! I got a temp rise today so hopefully we dtd enough that we caught that eggy!

Nothing else to report hope you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im sick =( i think i have the flu.... UGH i hate being sick. And i am always the one that gets the worst of everything so i will probably be in bed for like 4 days now =(


----------



## cazd

oh Rae... my god... I've spent so long in the journals recently that I've only just come back to Lovebumps... 

bloody hell... that's just the most awful news... you poor thing xxx 
where' the hug icon - no - there's nothing to cover such a terrible thing - and he fought so hard... honey - words totally fail me - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Im sick =( i think i have the flu.... UGH i hate being sick. And i am always the one that gets the worst of everything so i will probably be in bed for like 4 days now =(

Oh Jax hope you feel better soon! Stay hydrated and take you tylenol. :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

G'day girls, just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone's doing.

OMG I am sooooooooooo sorry to hear of your news Rae. Like the others, words escape me at this time but I feel for you xxx Keep strong xx 

Well I feel piddled off right now 'cos although I felt sure AF was gonna get me, she came with no temp dip and exceptionally early - I don't care how much my tooth hurts this month I'm defo gonna try not to take antibiotics this month. So onto cycle 6 for me! Caz it looks like I'm back on track along side you again this month :thumbup:.

As for Australia, we woke up the other day to be greated by a dust storm. It was the most weirdest sight I've ever seen - the whole sky was orange.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello!! Im officially on Team LoveBumps again! FX'd for everyones BFPs soon!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Rae so glad your back :hugs: hope things turn out better for you this time!


Brit glad to hear your still kickin and orange sky never seen that before. Don't be breathing that crap in!

Me well FF gave me my crosshairs so I'm officially in the tww but the next week or so is extremely busy so hopefully it will go by fast. 

Hope to hear from more Team Lovebumps!:hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Beautiful LoveBump Ladies!

Well i have a doctors appt to discuss going on one month of BCP's to help regulate my cycle after the evil Depo shot. I'm so torn because my temps are in the "normal" range. I'm just worried that my body is gearing up to ovulate and then i will start the BCP's and mess it all up. 

Ugh, well i've got some thinking to do!

Have a great day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Jaxvipe it's worth discussing though. :hugs:

Hope your having a lovely day!


----------



## gumb69

Rae- welcome back. x thinking of you xx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae you are so strong. I'm amazed by you. Glad to see you back :hugs2:. 

Sunshine - :yipee: for the crosshairs and lets hope that the 2ww passes quickly. 

Jaxvipe could you not just wait a month and see what happens? But I agree with Sunshine, defo worth discussing with dr! 

Gumb - please don't mind me asking but how long do you have to wait for an IVF appt? 

Hope everyone's doing good.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Rae you are so strong. I'm amazed by you. Glad to see you back :hugs2:.
> 
> Sunshine - :yipee: for the crosshairs and lets hope that the 2ww passes quickly.
> 
> Jaxvipe could you not just wait a month and see what happens? But I agree with Sunshine, defo worth discussing with dr!
> 
> Gumb - please don't mind me asking but how long do you have to wait for an IVF appt?
> 
> Hope everyone's doing good.

Hello there Brit! Hope your holiday is wonderful!!!!! Yes hoping for the tww to pass very quickly! I'm almost down to the 1ww now. :thumbup:

Rae hope your having as good a day as you can!

Gumb how are you doing today and when is your appt?

Jax hope your doing well!

Me well I was up with DD most of the night with a tummy bug and so only working half a day. She is feeling better though so fxd that the worst has past! So here I am 5dpo and last night it was the strangest thing I had what I would call snot for cm. LOL It's changed to creamy today so :shrug: only symptom I have...

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well! 


Cadz were are you??????


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - i'm getting the pregnancy feeling about you xxxx i'm so excited. the snot sounds great xxxxxx do you normally get it, xx
i think you will be getting your BFPxx

Brit- Appointment is 4-6 weeks. only problem is i'm waiting on my DH SA results. So can't get appointment till then as they need all the info before appointment if possible. I don't want to go have my consulation then have to go back with DH SA results. So its over 2 weeks since we dropped in the sample and still nada nada. so i reckon 6 weeks till my appointment.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine - i'm getting the pregnancy feeling about you xxxx i'm so excited. the snot sounds great xxxxxx do you normally get it, xx
> i think you will be getting your BFPxx
> 
> Brit- Appointment is 4-6 weeks. only problem is i'm waiting on my DH SA results. So can't get appointment till then as they need all the info before appointment if possible. I don't want to go have my consulation then have to go back with DH SA results. So its over 2 weeks since we dropped in the sample and still nada nada. so i reckon 6 weeks till my appointment.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I so hope so as the last time I was PG you had that same feeling so I'm not crossing anything and leaving that up to you.:thumbup:

:hugs:

Hope you get your appt sooner than that!


----------



## Jaxvipe

So i went to the doctor and she was a real b*tch. She basically was condescending and didnt answer any of my questions. She didn't understand why i wanted to have a baby(because im "only" 21). Why does anyone want to have a baby?!?! Jeez, so she precribed me 3 months of Ortho Tri cyclen. I dont think i am going to take the whole 3 months as my cousin only told me to take it for one month. 

So basically i left there with no questions answered and feeling like a loser for wanting a baby of my own! I don't think she liked the fact the me and my OH were not waiting until we were married even tho we have been together for almost 4 years, lived together for almost 4 years. GRRRR.... :cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> So i went to the doctor and she was a real b*tch. She basically was condescending and didnt answer any of my questions. She didn't understand why i wanted to have a baby(because im "only" 21). Why does anyone want to have a baby?!?! Jeez, so she precribed me 3 months of Ortho Tri cyclen. I dont think i am going to take the whole 3 months as my cousin only told me to take it for one month.
> 
> So basically i left there with no questions answered and feeling like a loser for wanting a baby of my own! I don't think she liked the fact the me and my OH were not waiting until we were married even tho we have been together for almost 4 years, lived together for almost 4 years. GRRRR.... :cry:

:hugs:

She is just not thinking with her heart! She is looking at it as you are young, but I totally understand you wanting your body back the way it started! I would take the one month and then hopefully it will O on it's own and you'll get your BFP!


----------



## RaeEW89

Jaxvipe said:


> So i went to the doctor and she was a real b*tch. She basically was condescending and didnt answer any of my questions. She didn't understand why i wanted to have a baby(because im "only" 21). Why does anyone want to have a baby?!?! Jeez, so she precribed me 3 months of Ortho Tri cyclen. I dont think i am going to take the whole 3 months as my cousin only told me to take it for one month.
> 
> So basically i left there with no questions answered and feeling like a loser for wanting a baby of my own! I don't think she liked the fact the me and my OH were not waiting until we were married even tho we have been together for almost 4 years, lived together for almost 4 years. GRRRR.... :cry:

I completely understand what you mean. I just turned 20 in August and people dont understand why I would want kids yet. People stick their noses in where they dont belong. I dont even pay attention anymore. Actually the only person that I met who didnt even question mine and Josh's decision was my "lady" dr. He is completely supportive and tells me exactly what I should do in order to conceive quickly. Im sorry your dr is horrible though. Just remember that you and ur OH are ready and Im sure you know what is right for you!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thank you ladies. I was just so down yesterday. She made me feel like such crap. But i am staying positive and know that i will get my BFP soon! 

:dust: to all of us!!


----------



## Csunshine013

That's right Jax PMA ALL THE WAY!


Well today is 6dpo and let the symptoms roll on. LMAO Ok so woke today with a back ache and bloated and I mean I feel like a real cow today! My @@'s are tender but that's how they were last month so I think my heads going to be playing with me again. LOL I did have a nice temp rise though.

Not much else going on! Hope all you other lovely ladies are well!
:hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae can you tell me what exactly to do to conceive? I think I need some tips 'cos I'd love to see a bfp soon. 

Jax drs shouldn't be there to judge but instead to give advice. Sometimes they unfortunately forget this. Chin up though, you know you and your OH are ready and that's all that matters. 

Gumb let's hope those results get back quickly. I see your point though - totally makes sense to wait for the results and then have an appt. I'm sure the time will pass and will be here before you know it, although we always want it sooner! It seems everything in life we have to wait for. 

Sunshine - temps looking good :thumbup:, near enough half way there as well.


----------



## RaeEW89

BritAcrossSea said:


> Rae can you tell me what exactly to do to conceive? I think I need some tips 'cos I'd love to see a bfp soon.
> 
> Jax drs shouldn't be there to judge but instead to give advice. Sometimes they unfortunately forget this. Chin up though, you know you and your OH are ready and that's all that matters.
> 
> Gumb let's hope those results get back quickly. I see your point though - totally makes sense to wait for the results and then have an appt. I'm sure the time will pass and will be here before you know it, although we always want it sooner! It seems everything in life we have to wait for.
> 
> Sunshine - temps looking good :thumbup:, near enough half way there as well.

Lol, I take pre natal vitamins already, and have been doing so since beginning ttc. I rarely drink, eat very balanced diet, lol all my fruits and veggies, enriched cereals etc. Get all my sleep(7-8 hrs a night), try not to stress, dont tell ANYBODY(family, friends etc) about ttc, people stress us out. Robitussin to increase fertile cm. Pretty basic stuff. but all together have made me apparently fertile.


----------



## iwantbebebad

JAX- That is a load of bull crap. I don't give a damn what a doctor thinks in their "personal" opinion. They don't get paid to interject their moral thoughts in situations. I love how they will push abortion to no end regardless of how it makes a worried mom feel. But the thought of keeping the baby makes them morph into dickweeds. I am not expressing an abortion opinion. I am just saying to have or not to have are personal decisions not doctor decisions. If you were 13 years old, it might not be healthy or legal or productive. You are 21. I already had a three year old. That is a great age to start a family. Obviously, you made it this far without 100 unwanted kids one way or another. I am pretty sure you will make it by fine with the ones you want. Don't let anyone influence you who doesn't walk in your shoes. I am angry because this happened to me. Last year, I saw a male OB who told me I had polycystic ovaries and wasn't good enough to have a baby. (I have anxiety) Well, they were full of shit about 100 times over! I am doing wonderfully pregnant and I have a healthy 9 year old son. Remember my favorite saying.. Opinons are like assholes..... :hugs: :hugs: Sorry girls for the novel and hijacking the thread! I don't want anyone hurting my favorite girls! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Well so nice to see you on here Sarah even if it's for a rant. LMAO

Well had that snot thing happen again last night before bath but no other symptoms so :shrug: On to the 1ww! Hope you all are doing well!

I think I am getting a cold either that or my allergies are kicking in, I have had a sore throat for the last two days.

They called off our soccer game for tonight YEAH only two more on Saturday and then we're through! Can't wait! I love that she's playing but all the running has been a bit much this year.


----------



## Erinnae

ok Brit you didnt ask me- but do you care if it interject. I have tried to get pregnant 6 times and got BFP 5 out of htose 6- I miscarried two. But try my plan- I swear by it. I temp obviously- but we do the BD everyday starting at day 12 until I OV and then 2 times a day. I take Dong Quai (fertility herb) and SWEAR by Robitussin. After the BD I lay for an hour with hips elevated. I know that these tricks are used by many- but this combo works for me and my DH. I think the biggest thing I see is It doesnt seem like people are BD-ing enough. We were like mad rabbits. I certainly do not have all the answers- far from it- and I had issues keep[ing the baby- but there is my help- although you didnt ask:) sorry.


----------



## Csunshine013

Erinnae said:


> ok Brit you didnt ask me- but do you care if it interject. I have tried to get pregnant 6 times and got BFP 5 out of htose 6- I miscarried two. But try my plan- I swear by it. I temp obviously- but we do the BD everyday starting at day 12 until I OV and then 2 times a day. I take Dong Quai (fertility herb) and SWEAR by Robitussin. After the BD I lay for an hour with hips elevated. I know that these tricks are used by many- but this combo works for me and my DH. I think the biggest thing I see is It doesnt seem like people are BD-ing enough. We were like mad rabbits. I certainly do not have all the answers- far from it- and I had issues keep[ing the baby- but there is my help- although you didnt ask:) sorry.

I totally agree with you on the issue of not bd'n enough. LOL remember I am still in my newly wed phase and we scrog like rabbits when DH isn't exhausted from working too hard. LMAO I am the older one.....:dohh:

Ok so 8dpo and woke with tender @@'s and still have my sore throat but no other symptoms. Hope your all well with check back later.
:hugs:


----------



## cazd

Heya girlies !!!

Sunshine - your temps are FABULOUS!

How's everyone else getting on? Rae - you hanging in there? xx :hugs:

I'm running up to Ov and we're going for EOD-ish. Still haven't had OH's 2nd S/A results so I'm presuming his soldiers are still not up to scratch.

And girls - about this whole age thing... It doesn't matter how old you are - so long as you're a decent human being with enough money to clothe and feed a baby then you're fine!
If the broody switch has clicked there's NOTHING you can do about it!
your whole world becomes about making a baby.
Mine clicked when I hit 30 but I do wish it'd happened sooner - I'd have more chance of quick conception!

Ignore what people say - they should all take a look at their own lives. NO-ONES Perfect!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies :smile:

How is everyone today?

Im getting SUPER paranoid that these BCP's are just going to mess me up even more. So i think i am going to stop taking them i have only taken 4 so far. And maybe just wait a couple more months and if :witch: isnt back in like 3months i will start again. I've just been super down lately. As OH really wants a baby and i can't give that to him right now. 

Sunshine- your temps look great!!! FX'd for a :BFP: 

Rae- I hope ur doing ok hun


----------



## RaeEW89

Thank you ladies, Im ok today so far. Its been up and down for me.

Sunshine- I like those symptoms, they are great! FX'd and lots of Baby Dust!
Cazd- You are so right(about who should have a baby)
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Csunshine013

You tell'em Cazd! People aren't perfect and if they were their name would be God. Hope you get your DH SA results soon! 

Jax I would at least finish this month out on the pill. They are designed to bring on the bleed due to hormones. Just a suggestion but that's what I would do. Hope you get feeling better! :hugs:

Rae hope your doing ok. :hugs:

OMG I have a huge case of heartburn! I ate a convience store slice of pizza ARGH why did I do that???????


----------



## cazd

AAAAARGH !!!! more food!!! I just got off your journal being all hungry over those recipes and now you're talking :pizza:

ok - I've got to go walk the dog and find some distraction - i'm STARVING!!!

I don't know whats best with those bcps - part of me thinks that its best to just stop - have whatever bleed happens and then get temping to track your cycle 'till its back on track.
Afterall the pill is just the same hormone every day isn't it?
or are you on a different one that goes from CD1 right through?
mine I used to just start wherever in the packet...


----------



## RaeEW89

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello Ladies :smile:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Im getting SUPER paranoid that these BCP's are just going to mess me up even more. So i think i am going to stop taking them i have only taken 4 so far. And maybe just wait a couple more months and if :witch: isnt back in like 3months i will start again. I've just been super down lately. As OH really wants a baby and i can't give that to him right now.
> 
> Sunshine- your temps look great!!! FX'd for a :BFP:
> 
> Rae- I hope ur doing ok hun

Well, I personally will never go on bcps again. They mess me up, really badly, I end up bleeding all month gaining weight etc, but if your Dr prescribed them to regulate your cycles then it probably is a good idea, I know that it can push the body into starting its own regular cycle.


----------



## cazd

yeah - I BALOONED when I went on the pill and the Drs kept me on them for 10 years to regulate my cycles - till one random doctor sent me off for a scan and discovered PCOS!

hormone drugs are EVIL and best avoided. I'm a strong believer that if your body isn't working 'normally' then its trying to tell you something.
Best clear of it really...
but if its just for contraception and you know you're normal then... :shrug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so I worked very hard all weekend washed my walls so I can paint my kitchen and DH can put in the new tile floor! Then I get my new cabinets! :thumbup: Nothing really new just sore as all get out! I have muscles that I obviously forgot about. LOL

Hope you all are doing well! Jax was did you decide?


----------



## cazd

blimey - sounds like hard work!

I hoovered and mopped our kitchen/diner on Sunday and OH keeps walking over it with wet, muddy shoes - I asked if he could maybe take his shoes off but he just said "I'm not going to change the way I live my life" 
oops - think the TTC diet is getting to him a bit !


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> blimey - sounds like hard work!
> 
> I hoovered and mopped our kitchen/diner on Sunday and OH keeps walking over it with wet, muddy shoes - I asked if he could maybe take his shoes off but he just said "I'm not going to change the way I live my life"
> oops - think the TTC diet is getting to him a bit !

I am totally the opposite I wear my shoes in the house and DH hates it he always tells me to take them off.(It's not like they are covered in mud though) It was hard work, but today it's raining here and DH got sent home from work so he is painting as we speak. WOOOHOOO!


----------



## gumb69

how are we are all doing in here
sunshine - how are you pet x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> how are we are all doing in here
> sunshine - how are you pet x

I am doing well, I think..... I have a lot of sore muscles today though really feeling my age. LMAO

I have about what 3 days until I'm thinking about testing. I might go pick up a test today so I have one.

How are you doing lovely?


----------



## gumb69

i really hope you get your BFP and all works out ok
i'm doing really good thanks, i went away with my girlfriends for the weekend. smack in the middle of my window but it was just the tonic i needed. i think i ovulated early as well. so who knows if i caught the eggy.
xx


----------



## cazd

well Sarah got her :bfp: on 11dpo !!!!

anyone heard from Premomt recently?


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> well Sarah got her :bfp: on 11dpo !!!!
> 
> anyone heard from Premomt recently?

Haven't heard from her lately but I think she still lurks just doesn't post. :shrug: Hope all our other ladies are doing well too!


I don't know we'll see how wet I am after I get gas. LOL My tanks on empty big time!

Hope you caught you early eggy Gumb! Girls weekend what a lovely thought, it just doesn't happen in my world atm. LOL to much to get done.


----------



## RaeEW89

Good evening ladies! Sunshine you really need to test and let us know how it goes, FX'd for your BFP! 

Im feeling good today, still sad, but Im getting better, except I feel icky, lol. Im not getting sick(i dont think so at least) I think that AF might be getting ready to show up. Ive been nauseous and crampy, and just feel gross. 

How are the rest of you doing? No one barely posts on here anymore. Just like once a day! Its so lonely sometimes


----------



## iwantbebebad

Csunshine013 said:


> cazd said:
> 
> 
> well Sarah got her :bfp: on 11dpo !!!!
> 
> anyone heard from Premomt recently?
> 
> Haven't heard from her lately but I think she still lurks just doesn't post. :shrug: Hope all our other ladies are doing well too!
> 
> 
> I don't know we'll see how wet I am after I get gas. LOL My tanks on empty big time!
> 
> Hope you caught you early eggy Gumb! Girls weekend what a lovely thought, it just doesn't happen in my world atm. LOL to much to get done.Click to expand...




*LURKING* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sunshine I adore you! I do lurk occasionally! I haven't been on but once a week or so myself. It is difficult these days. I miss everyone. I see you are 11dpo now! Good luck chick! Hope you get that BFP you deserve here in a day or two! I am a :test: pusher. If I do more than lurk, I get pushy and irritating lol lol... I care about you all and love the bfps. You all deserve them so much! Rae, good to see you too! Caz my love, hoover away lol! Poor Dh. It is hard not getting yummy food.. I know! I will see you all in a few days! Hopefully some good news then! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nothing new to report just playing the waiting game atm. I did have a temp rise this am but not getting too [email protected]@'s a little tender and nips sensitive still so :shrug:


Sarah you little test pusher your almost as bad as Conswayla. LMAO 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

DH is off again today so finishing up with painting the primer on my kitchen walls! YEAH!! I will be picking out paint soon!

Hope your all doing well! 

Glad you back Rae! So Sorry your not feeling top notch yet. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so tested yesterday afternoon with very diluted wee and bfn. I am not going to test again until Saturday if AF stays away. I feel like I am the only one on the thread these days! 

WHERE ARE ALL MY LOVELY LADIES???????


:hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Im here, lol. Im sorry about your BFN, but it doesnt really mean too much since you said afternoon with diluted urine, so its all good. I think you're gonna get a BFP when you test again.

Ugh I still feel icky, but no AF yet, I have a Drs appt on the 13 to check everything out.


----------



## Csunshine013

RaeEW89 said:


> Im here, lol. Im sorry about your BFN, but it doesnt really mean too much since you said afternoon with diluted urine, so its all good. I think you're gonna get a BFP when you test again.
> 
> Ugh I still feel icky, but no AF yet, I have a Drs appt on the 13 to check everything out.

Rae I'm so sorry your still feeling icky. When I had my mmc back in March I bleed for about 2 wks and then af showed 31days from the day of the procedure. I hope your body gets all sorted out soon! Hope your doing well other than not feeling well.:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies- 
I am here and yes I have been lurking :shy:
I am NTNP atm so kinda preoccupying myself with other life issues. 
Trying to plan out my education trip in nov, and trip to TN for thanksgiving, and trip to FL at christmas... Ill be away a bit around the holidays it looks like! So I'm trying to get my affairs in order before it creeps up on me!
Holidays are so close, and we've got no money to buy prezzies for family! Looks like it will be a bare bones xmas again..its sad because I really enjoy giving..
But this damn economy is so bad we can barley afford our own bills! Ugh, being a grown up sux sometimes..

So I should be ovulating about now or so.. But I am trying not to concieve this round so I can go to my training next month with nothing to worry about. So dh and I will refrain from DTD for the next few days.
I am pretty sure we will resume ttc right after the training in nov or dec. So I will remain a lurker for now, and resume crazy TTC mode then :mrgreen:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ummm, Im broken apparently. Going to the Drs ASAP, Ive been feeling well...pregnant. Completely new symptoms Ive never had b4, I need to go to the Drs to find out if maybe Ive got a lot of residual hormones in my system because I just took a pregnancy test and got a faint BFP, this freaks me out. Im scared that maybe not everything from my pregnancy is out, or that Im pregnant, which I dont think is possible. Im really concerned.


----------



## Premomt

Rae- chances are your hormones have not come back down to pre pregnancy levels yet, and that is why you are still feeling and registering pregnant. I've heard it can take up to two months or longer after a MC for them to level off. But its always best to get a drs opinon. They can do a serial beta to see if your hormones are dropping properly. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Premomt so glad to see your still here lurking. LOL
You sound like you have a busy next few months! I am also on a tight finacial belt so the holidays are tight here as well. My DD is 10 and still (well I think) beleives in Santa Claus but I think this will be the last year. I will always do her a up a stocking but I think this year Santa will bring a family gift and her some clothes. I was thinking about getting a Wii as I found them on sale for $199 so I think that I will put it on lay-a-way next Friday and in no time it will be paid for. DD also wants an ipod but don't know it that's going to happen it's almost as expensive as Wii. I just know it will work out somehow. It doesn't matter the size or if you make your gifts people in general just like having family around and it sounds like your doing a lot of that.

Rae I would ask for a blood hcg to see just were your levels are. Premomt is right about it taking up to two months for them to leave your body after a mc. Hope you get feeling better. :hugs:

AFM 14 dpo and not much to report slight temp drop but not significant enough for me to say that af is on her way. If af doesn't show by tomorrow then I will test again on Saturday. :shrug: Hope your all doing well!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey gals, just thought I would stop by here and see how you were all doing! Rae~ It sounds like the HCG is still in you, I am so sorry, this must be so frusterating for you right now, I hope you get some answers soon!

Premomt~ Glad to see you still lurking, it is hard not ttc isn't it? I am on b/c and I still find myself checking CP and CM! Ha, fuunny though, I get more CM now then I did before....?
Anyway, I hope Nov & Dec comes quickly for you, and I am glad that you are getting a slight break in ttc!

Sunshine, I think you are still in the game!!!!! It is suck confusing times I know. I can't wait to find out what happens tomorrow!

Love you all!


----------



## RaeEW89

I had blood taken today, the results should be in by tomorrow. we shall see what gets said then


----------



## Csunshine013

Rae I hope you get everything sorted out soon! :hugs: It sucks being in limbo.

Me well AF showed today so on to next cycle:thumbup: gotta have a positive attitude so that we can get everything working!

Hope the rest of you lovley ladies are well!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aw hun, Im sorry about the :witch: showing. I was sure that it wasnt going to show. 

Thanks hun, I hope I get my levels today. I need to know whats going on


----------



## Conswayla M

Keep us posted Rae!
Sunshine, I am so sorry. I am heading to your journal now :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Beautiful Ladies!

So i think i am having my very light withdrawl bleed from the 6 days of BCP's that i took. I have cramps like AF but only a very very very small amount of bleeding. I just couldnt take them anymore i kept thinking that i was going to mess up my body even more so decided to just try and wait it out... we'll see how that works as i am VERY impatient lol

Sunshine- So sorry AF got ya FX'd for this month!!

Rae- i hope you are doing better and everything sorts out soon!


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies!
> 
> So i think i am having my very light withdrawl bleed from the 6 days of BCP's that i took. I have cramps like AF but only a very very very small amount of bleeding. I just couldnt take them anymore i kept thinking that i was going to mess up my body even more so decided to just try and wait it out... we'll see how that works as i am VERY impatient lol
> 
> Sunshine- So sorry AF got ya FX'd for this month!!
> 
> Rae- i hope you are doing better and everything sorts out soon!

Jax you know your body better than anyone so don't let anybody talk you into something that you think will mess your body up. :hugs:

Rae let us know if you need any support while waiting for your levels! Big Hugs!


----------



## cazd

Oh Sunshine! another sodding cycle :hissy:
:hugs: 

Jax - you've definitely done the right thing :happydance: the sooner your bodys back to normal the better!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so witch is going to be leaving soon and I have found new PMA! This will my cycle as I will bd on all the right days and lay with my fanny in the air afterwards. LOL DH doesn't know this one yet but he will be driving. LMAO I usually like to be driving but it didn't work last month so it's his turn!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well will check back later today!:hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ah lol, thats cute. You have really great PMA hun. Im glad that the Witch is leaving soon. FX'd that this is your cycle!!!!

So after all of my amazing tests with incredible lines, I got my blood results back today and they are 155, I got blood drawn again to see how much they went up. My Dr is pretty sure Im pregnant, but he just wants to be sure. Its too early to do an u/s to check so this is all we can do.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Rae hope this works out for you! You've had such a tough road! FXD for you!:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Omg rae- really? Wowza! Fx for you, but we are here if the levels are still dropping..
My goodness I can't immagine how you mst feel right now... Keep us updated for sure!

Nothing new with me on the TTC front. Pretty sure I ovulated already, and I think I ovd early this month. My bbs and nips were sore from like CD 5-13. Usually they are sore from CD13-20. Different this cycle. Still I am abstaining during my usual fertile time this cycle so I don't have to worry for my training.
I thought I'd be ok with ntnp, but really I just wanna get back to crazy obsessing again!! :rofl:
Hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> Nothing new with me on the TTC front. Pretty sure I ovulated already, and I think I ovd early this month. My bbs and nips were sore from like CD 5-13. Usually they are sore from CD13-20. Different this cycle. Still I am abstaining during my usual fertile time this cycle so I don't have to worry for my training.
> I thought I'd be ok with ntnp, but really I just wanna get back to crazy obsessing again!! :rofl:
> Hope you ladies are doing well!!

:rofl::rofl:

What are you :wacko: obsessing. LOL Hope this time goes by fast so you can get back to us!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Only 4-6 days until O time YEAH!!! AF on her way out. I have to go out of town for two of those days so my wait wont be long.

Rae have you gotten the results? Hope they are good!:thumbup:


----------



## Conswayla M

Just wanted to pop in and give you ladies some :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh thank you Conswayla thanks for the lovely dust! Can use all you have to spare! :thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

how are we all doing. 
sunshine at least time will fly leadingup to the big O x


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> how are we all doing.
> sunshine at least time will fly leadingup to the big O x

I am doing swimmingly. LOL just getting ready for the big O!!! I will have loads of time away in my room at the hotel to just do some girly things like paint my toe nails and get all that extra hair off iykwim. LOL

I am also going to try a new hairstyle while I'm away and see if I like it then spring it on DH when I get home. LOL 

How are you doing?


----------



## gumb69

i'm ok thanks. i'm sick of this 2ww though. it's great to have some girly time. you will be all nice and relaxed and looking v sexy with your new hair do. woo woo xx


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> i'm ok thanks. i'm sick of this 2ww though. it's great to have some girly time. you will be all nice and relaxed and looking v sexy with your new hair do. woo woo xx

Yeah got it cut and colored last week so trying out a new style maybe DD can stay with a friend. LMAO or we could just use one of the bedrooms downstairs. LOL We only have two other ones to choose from. :blush:


----------



## Erinnae

Hey ladies just checkin in! Just remember it takes only one time! Im rooting for you!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Yep I got my results, lol everything is GREAT!! Lol my levels were rising, so yay new hormones! How is everyone doing?


----------



## gumb69

Rae- i'm so glad you are pregnant again. fx this time for you xxxx how are you feeling. is it hard to take it all in.


----------



## ohhbabybaby

Can I join in here?


----------



## gumb69

Hi ohhbabybaby :hi:


----------



## ohhbabybaby

hello :)

how are you?

I can see from your sig you've had a tough time ttc :( sorry to hear that... how has this cycle been? x


----------



## gumb69

ohhbabybaby said:


> hello :)
> 
> how are you?
> 
> I can see from your sig you've had a tough time ttc :( sorry to hear that... how has this cycle been? x

i'm good thanks. only 2 days till my official test date as any pg tests before now will show up positive due to hormone injections i'm on. of course i tested and got a BFP. :dohh: why oh why do i do this to myself.

i'm good though. well slowly going :wacko:

what cd are you on?


----------



## ohhbabybaby

CD9 for me, doing OPK's - had implanon removed on 8th, AF came on 9th, very wary though as I am not sure I will *O*. Fx'd though...

Awhh, that must be awful..do you have to go for a blood test or anything? (forgive me, i don't know much - that is lucky though I guess :blush:) x


----------



## gumb69

don't worry about not knowing much. i hope you never have to know much.
if i get a positive on monday then it's a true positive. then i go for blood tests to check my progesterone & estrogen. then take progesterone supplements. go for scan at 7 weeks. but it's not gonna happen. i'm def IVF bound.
best of luck this cycle. you worked out a bding plan or just go with the flow.


----------



## cazd

Heya ladies - Rae?????? You dropped a :bfp:????????

that'll serve me right for not paying enough attention!

CONGRATULATIONS !

Now... don't move - stay in bed for the next 9 months !


----------



## RaeEW89

cazd said:


> Heya ladies - Rae?????? You dropped a :bfp:????????
> 
> that'll serve me right for not paying enough attention!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS !
> 
> Now... don't move - stay in bed for the next 9 months !

Lol I know I dont plan on doing much of anything for awhile. Thanks hun!


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome ohhbabybaby!

Gumb so did you test?

Rae :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations!

Cazd what you been up to?

To all my other lovely ladies hope your doing well!

Erin thanks for poppin by!

afm I think I am 1dpo but wont know for a couple more days. DH and I were very busy trying for the eggy this weekend though! iykwim. LOL :winkwink::winkwink:

We had a wonderful weekend just hung out and painted our kitchen getting it ready for DH to lay the ceramic tile and then new dishwasher and cabinets then it will be finished! My next project is to paint the livingroom! I need color hate white! 

:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Hi ladies! I miss u all! I can't wait to start ttc again. Even though yesterday our friends brought over their one year old and I realized how un-baby-proof our house is. :roll: we have a lot of re arranging to do for when baby comes. 
My cousins baby has both strands of the flu! I just found out! Poor lil guy.. Poor parents too! Ugh I can't imagine...
Well just stopping in to say hi!:wave: ttyl!


----------



## samzi

hey lovely ladies, hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

So nice to see you Premomt and Samzi! Glad your both doing well!


Premomt can't wait to have you back here either! The whole ttc thing isn't the same without you and all of the other gals as well!

AFM nothing new to report just cruising right along!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well I have returned from my hols, which was fabulous but must admit that I am pleased to be home and back to the easy access of BNB! I've missed you gals x 

I had a quick skim through and WOW RAE - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Well for me, whilst on holiday I was stressing a bit. I've been spotting I think far too much and I actually thought AF was on its way on 2-3DPO! So yesterday finally got to see the nurse practitioner about it. So I'm back there today for an examination and a swab - nice!

Anyway it's nice to be back and chatting to you all again. :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Wow hunny, so you had fun? So what did she(he?) say?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well she started off by asking if I had taken a hpt - not this month :dohh: I'm getting fed up with the blinkin' things as they don't give me the answer I want :haha:. She did say that it could be nothing to worry about, like maybe even a water infection but we'll see. I'm just pleased I'm getting it looked into.


----------



## RaeEW89

Lol, well did she do a preg. test? How are you feeling? Do you feel preggo?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Chance would be a fine thing :rofl:! I love your optimism!! But no, I actually just feel like I'm coming down with something. I had all of 10 hours sleep yesterday :shock: and woke up this morning with a bit of a headache.


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh, well Im gonna keep telling myself you're pregnant. lol, cuz I have headaches lol(I know horrible reason, but hey why not). I hope you get everything sorted out though.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: Ta for that. Anyway, how's about you? Are you being kept a close eye on by the drs?


----------



## RaeEW89

Not too close lol, since my hormones are going up well(waay better then any of my other pregnancies) I have to go in in a couple of weeks for a scan to see how far I actually am, lol. Well for him to see, my OH and I only bd once b4 getting the BFPs, lol. Im quite moody lol and icky, but its ok Im glad.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

You must be super fertile and your OH must have super sperm - I'm convinced! I really hope this is it for you now.


----------



## RaeEW89

Lol thanks hunny. He apparently does have good sperm, they are quicte fast.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm so jealous ;). Right I'm off, I'm gonna have to make sure all of me is presentable before I go for this examination iykwim.


----------



## RaeEW89

Lol bye hun, have lots off fun, and make her do a preg test


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well, went to the drs and she did take a pregnancy test - it was negative :sad2: but kinda thought that anyway. Anyway, my urine sample will be sent off and I'm gonna go for a scan as well to check for possible cysts. She done an internal examination and said that everything looked nice and healthy so that's one good thing.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Well, went to the drs and she did take a pregnancy test - it was negative :sad2: but kinda thought that anyway. Anyway, my urine sample will be sent off and I'm gonna go for a scan as well to check for possible cysts. She done an internal examination and said that everything looked nice and healthy so that's one good thing.

So sorry it was negative! At least you'll get the answers your looking for! Yeah for scan as you will find out more info! YEAH for looking nice and healthy LOL 

Glad you had a fab hols! I am so jealous as it has rained here with the occasional snow flake! :dohh: for weeks now! I am so ready for the sun!

hope everybody is doing well today!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

That's funny 'cos I'm ready for the coldness of winter - gets me all excited for Christmas... I know, don't hate me 'cos I mentioned the 'C' word already but I'm such a child over Christmas and I'm jealous that you've got snow!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> That's funny 'cos I'm ready for the coldness of winter - gets me all excited for Christmas... I know, don't hate me 'cos I mentioned the 'C' word already but I'm such a child over Christmas and I'm jealous that you've got snow!

I love Christmas too! I'm just not ready for it yet. I love the morning when DD comes out of her room and spys all the presents LOL I think this year is going to be pretty slim! I don't have a lot of $ for the holiday but it's about giving and being with my family so not too worried about that. 

Every year me and DD bake my mom's special roll cookies and set them out for Santa but she is 10 and it's getting harder to fool her about Santa. LOL


----------



## BritAcrossSea

That sounds lovely. Is she too old to put reindeer food out? It's basically oats with glitter, which sparkle outside in the wintery evening. I can't wait to have kiddies 'cos you just have such a fabulous excuse to do all these wonderful things. I have a load of Christmas craft ideas stored for when I do become a mum. Right that's it, all this talk of Christmas... I'm excited :dohh:.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> That sounds lovely. Is she too old to put reindeer food out? It's basically oats with glitter, which sparkle outside in the wintery evening. I can't wait to have kiddies 'cos you just have such a fabulous excuse to do all these wonderful things. I have a load of Christmas craft ideas stored for when I do become a mum. Right that's it, all this talk of Christmas... I'm excited :dohh:.

We usually don't put any food outside, we put a few carrots on a plate with the cookies for them though. LOL One year the only milk we had was Soy OMG yuck! I dumped it down the drain. LOL

We decorate the tree and make it really nice with lights and all her handmade ornaments. I am going to get on DH to hang the lights before the snow really starts to fly. I also have a 12 1/2 ft snowman that gets blown up and lighted every year.

I love that she still beleives so I can too. LMAO:thumbup:

I'm way excited too now! WOW


----------



## Premomt

OKOK- no talking about christmas so early!! Haha its not even halloween yet!!
Well I'm baaaaaack!! Just started af today and should be oving right around when Hubs n I are going to be in NC for my training. Which means we get to have hotel :sex:! :happydance:
I am going to start temping again tomorrow am, and plan on using my opks, and I'm gonna fill my prescription for the progesterone supp's and use those starting after ov.
Very excited to get back into it!!!:woohoo:


----------



## cazd

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
Welcome back Mrs !!!

OH and I were talking this evening about Xmas and how to make it 'special' this year.
Most years we live off junk food, party snacks and spend the whole time rat arsed!
but that won't be happening this year - I had hoped I'd be massively pregnant by now but I guess if xmas falls in the 2ww then it'll be the first tee total xmas - ever!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> OKOK- no talking about christmas so early!! Haha its not even halloween yet!!
> Well I'm baaaaaack!! Just started af today and should be oving right around when Hubs n I are going to be in NC for my training. Which means we get to have hotel :sex:! :happydance:
> I am going to start temping again tomorrow am, and plan on using my opks, and I'm gonna fill my prescription for the progesterone supp's and use those starting after ov.
> Very excited to get back into it!!!:woohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo:

I am so excited for you! I just love motel :sex:

Welcome back and good luck and fxd crossed you get your lo!


----------



## Premomt

Thanks ladies! I've oddly missed the madness! So it will be good to get back to it. It wold be really great to give my parents this kind of gift for christmas this year... I don't wanna get my hopes up, but I've got the "tell" all planned out already!


----------



## Csunshine013

Having a plan is always good! :winkwink:

I just read an article and found a web address that you might find interesting. 
https://www.tipsforgettingpregnant.net/?gclid=CPHq8IGE0Z0CFR4eDQod519qsA

I might have to order it if this isn't our cycle.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Glad to see you back Premomt - you've been very much missed! 

Well, I think I'm starting to get to the point where I need as many tips as I can get. I know 6 months isn't all that long but my patience is wearing thin with the disappointment every month. Today I woke up strongly believing that AF was gonna show but no, surprise, surprise - I had spotting instead. S'pose I shouldn't complain, as long as she stays away there's still a chance.


----------



## Csunshine013

well ladies I'm off for the weekend! Yeah will check back later when I can.

Brit totally know all about the tips and needing them as I think I've tried just about everything I can think of!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:thumbup: Have a good one!! 

This morning I can't help be excited - no I realise my temp is dropping :dohh: so this is not ttc related. I'm excited 'cos I'm finally gonna go for my laser eye surgery consultation. Just having the consultation is a massive step forward for me, as I've been running on about how I'd love to have the surgery done for years but have been too much of a chicken. Blimey, even now my palms are starting to sweat just thinking about it. I called them yesterday afternoon and they had a cancellation appt for today!! Apparently I'm not even allowed to drive after this appt 'cos they'll put some drops in my eyes and I should expect the appt to last around 90 minutes!! I'm surprised the consultation is for free when it takes all this time. Anyway, I'll update you with the outcome. 

Hope you all have some fab weekends.


----------



## cazd

oooh Brit - that's great news! well done - it'll definitely be worth it in the end!

And i know what you mean about wanting tips - I just bought my 6th book on conception and fertility - like this book'll give me the secret!

This ones all about diet and good / bad foods for fertility - if I read any nuggets of genius I'll share them with you!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Defo, any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Unsurprisingly AF got me this morning but this time I'm not bothered - well that's not strictly true but the blow is a lot easier to take only because I've been very brave and booked myself the laser eye surgery for NEXT Saturday!!! Apparently you can't even have the surgery done if you're pregnant or even if you're breastfeeding, which shocked me, so this is the only benefit for me not getting a positive this month.

Also, my DH has to fly back off to America on 9 Nov but this time he'll be on his own :sad2:. We haven't got anybody to look after our little dog and at this time I might still be awaiting my scan. What's worse is that ovulation looks like it may occur while he's away but I have my fx that it'll happen at the earliest 'cos then at least we'll still have a chance. Whatever will be, will be as things can't be helped and it's important that I get the scan done. 

Caz - 6 books??? Surely there can't be anything that you don't know already after all that reading. Actually, would you believe that I don't actually possess any books on conceiving? I think I may have to look into something soon but when I do, I'll ask for your opinion on which one as you must be the guru on these.


----------



## Premomt

Ladies!! Hello...? :wave:
Come back! Do we need to start a new thread? I've been trying to get ladies over here, but haven't had much luck!
Who do we still have left?

Rae- how are things going? anything new?

Not much for me. Just getting excited for a "scrog" fest next week :happydance: I don't know if I am going to be able to use my temps reliably this cycle- I haven't been taking them at the same time every am as I've been waking at different times. But- that's what OPKs are good for right?
So that's all for right now. 
What's up with you ladies?


----------



## Jaxvipe

hello ladies =) 

Well FF says i ovulated on Friday but i just dont trust it. My temps are so low. So either i didnt ovulate, i have low progesterone, or probably a number of other things lol. I just wish i could be regular again =(

Rae- i hope your doing well


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Jax I wouldn't worry about your temps - they look good, not low at all. I would take it that you did ovulate on Friday :thumbup:. 

I've got a little while before anything is happening with me so I'm just keeping busy with decorating at the moment. All good fun.


----------



## Premomt

Ugh I am really feeling bad for all the ladies who are sickly right now.. Many gals on here have been ill with head colds or the flu... Keep them in your thoughts...
Had a good day today, but we defo need some more charts to stalk, and sticks to oggle over... 
Right, I'm off to find more members!


----------



## gypsy

hi everyone,i beleive your looking for new members,well ill join you if youll have me?
ive been ttc for 18 month now and it feels like its never going to happen,im on 4th round of clomid and just waiting to ovulate this round,it wants to hurry up!!!!! 
how long yous been ttc? whats your stories?
x-gypsy-x


----------



## Premomt

:wave: hi gypsy! We're glad to have u!
I've been TTC for around 15 cycles now, 2 chemicals and an EP back in January. Took a few months off here and there.. Back to it this cycle!
Glad to see u Gypsy!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: Gypsy. Welcome along. I've been ttc for 7 cycles, which feels like an eternity already. I just really wanna see a bfp soon. Good to have you with us.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies, well Im ok, stressed out, lol. I started bleeding and cramping the other day, I was so scared I was losing my bean, but when I went to the Drs they did an u/s and everything looks great. I saw the gestational sac, everything looks fine, so they dont know why I was bleeding, but it was still scary.


How are you all doing?


----------



## Premomt

Oh rae- you poor doll!!! I am so glad you saw the sac. I really hope everything keeps on going as well. Are you trying to rest as much as possible? Remember to keep the feet up! Make dh do all the housework!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Gypsy! Glad to have you here!

Premomt so glad your back! Oh YEAH for the scroggin fest!!! Gotta love weeks like that!

Rae so glad they did an u/s and things look good!

Brit so sorry the nasty bag showed hope your gearing up for a final cycle! :thumbup:

AFM nothing to report have had tender @@'s and extremely sensitive nips(rub against my pj's OUCH) other than that nothing. FF hasn't given me any crosshairs and it's really no surprise as I have had quite a bit of stuff going on so not very consistant. LOL fxd we caught the eggy!


----------



## littleredhen

Hi! I would love to join y'all if thats okay?!? I have been trying since May of this year but no luck yet. I would love to have some friends that are going through the same thing as me...


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Hi! I would love to join y'all if thats okay?!? I have been trying since May of this year but no luck yet. I would love to have some friends that are going through the same thing as me...

Hello and welcome littleredhen! Hope your stay is here is short lived! Yes it is nice to have many going through this journey with you! I hope you find the ladies here as helpful as I have!


----------



## Premomt

:hi: Littleredhen~
I love your name! hehe!
So you've been ttc since may? any chemicals? How long have you and your OH been together? Where are you in your current cycle? do you chart and temp?
Those last questions goes to you too Gypsy!

Mmmm Green Jello.... I could eat a whole box of it right now it tastes so good!:haha: (I had an ADD moment there...)

What else is new ladies? 

Im on CD 7 today, and will probablly try to keep :sex: to an EOD until I get a pos on an OPK then do every day till it fades out. Feeling really positive about TTC today! Woo Hoo!!!:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## gypsy

thanks for the lovley welcome everyone-
answers to the questions-

How long have you and your OH been together? been together 11 year.

Where are you in your current cycle? currently on cd18,should have ovulated by now going from the previous 3 rounds of clomid but no sign as yet,:cry:

do you chart and temp? yes my charts in my signature.

i dont normally do opk's because they dont work with me having pcos but this month i decided to give them a try-between cd 11 and 16 i had lines but not as dark as the control line and yesterdays line was more faint as if there starting to disappear,:wacko: i wished i had never bothered with them now.

got my next fs appointment 3rd november see what the next step is,cant wait.

gypsy-x


----------



## littleredhen

Yep, since May. Which probably isnt that long really but it seems like its been forever. I just thought that if we BD I would get PG. Boy was I wrong...very frustrsting!! I am actually on CD1. AF, for some unknown reason, was 7 days late last cycle. I thought for sure that I was PG even though I kept getting BFN because my cycles are normally so regular. I havent taken any fertility meds yet since its only been 5 months and any doctor is going to want to see charts (that I don't have lol). I am charting for the first time this month, actually today was my first day with FF. My hubby and I have been together for almost 10 years :-o but we've only been married for 2 1/2 years.

How long have you been TTC??


----------



## littleredhen

Premomt said:


> :hi: Littleredhen~
> I love your name! hehe!
> So you've been ttc since may? any chemicals? How long have you and your OH been together? Where are you in your current cycle? do you chart and temp?
> Those last questions goes to you too Gypsy!
> 
> Mmmm Green Jello.... I could eat a whole box of it right now it tastes so good!:haha: (I had an ADD moment there...)
> 
> What else is new ladies?
> 
> Im on CD 7 today, and will probablly try to keep :sex: to an EOD until I get a pos on an OPK then do every day till it fades out. Feeling really positive about TTC today! Woo Hoo!!!:yipee::wohoo:

Okay I screwed up my response, I think. Oops!! I responded to your Q I just didnt quote it I guess.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: littleredhen. I know what you mean about this journey being frustrating. I just wish I knew when I'll get that bfp 'cos then maybe I'd stop stressing about it :dohh:. Although, I am feeling very chilled at the moment, but then, I think I always am when I'm part way through AF. 

Oh and Gypsy, I've given up with OPKs 'cos they've only given the answer I wanted once and that was with a clearblue but they're sooo expensive to do every month, especially as my cycle isn't exactly like clockwork.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rae - definitely take a load off and relax. Glad to hear all is OK.


----------



## littleredhen

Hey BritAccrossSea!! Yeah, I'm fine now that AF has arrived and I can just start focusing on this cycle!! A couple days I was a basketcase though hehe...no seriously! It never ever occured to me that I wouldnt get pg straight away and that why we put it off after getting married. Hopefully we will all get our BFP soon! Personally, I think I might faint when I see those two lines ;-)


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Hey BritAccrossSea!! Yeah, I'm fine now that AF has arrived and I can just start focusing on this cycle!! A couple days I was a basketcase though hehe...no seriously! It never ever occured to me that I wouldnt get pg straight away and that why we put it off after getting married. Hopefully we will all get our BFP soon! Personally, I think I might faint when I see those two lines ;-)

Just don't drop the stick it might break and then you would so have to wait until the next morning for FMU to get those lines again.LOL

Try not to let ttc make you :wacko:


----------



## littleredhen

Haha! Thank you Csunshine!! I am trying not to drive myself crazy over here. I think having some girls to talk to and get advice from will help me keep my sanity


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Haha! Thank you Csunshine!! I am trying not to drive myself crazy over here. I think having some girls to talk to and get advice from will help me keep my sanity

Your very welcome and sorry but ttc will steal your sanity. It does help to have other ladies to talk to but you still worry every cycle and that doesn't change no matter what anybody says. Hope your having a great day!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies =) i was wondering if you guys could take a look at my chart and tell me if you think i have low progesterone. My temps are so low =(


----------



## Premomt

Its true.. Tc steals a lil bit of your sanity every day.. But at least we have eachother to be "insane" with. :wacko:
I've just had a rant in my journal ladies if ud like to have a read. :shy:


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Hey ladies =) i was wondering if you guys could take a look at my chart and tell me if you think i have low progesterone. My temps are so low =(

Hun your temps are pretty low I would discuss this with your doctor maybe they could give you something, I have also heard of progesterone cream that might help. This is applied after O. I think Premomt is using it this cycle????


----------



## Jaxvipe

i was thinking of going to the vitamin store and picking up some progesterone cream..i emailed my cousin who is a certified midwife so hopefully she has some answers for me =)


----------



## Premomt

Its hard to say jax.. You take them regularly after 3 consecutive hours of sleep at the same time every day right? They don't look too low to me, but I'm pretty sure I've got low progesterone sooo.... Dr gave me a scrip for progesterone supositories for after ov. Gonna try it this cycle, ill let you know if it makes a difference.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea i take them every morning at like 7:15am with atleast 6-7 hours of sleep... Hmmm i will have to make a dr's appt but last time i went they were completely rude to me =( I'll have to find a new one


----------



## Premomt

Oh that's lucky she's related to you!! I've heard mixed reviews about the creams..I'd be interested to hear what she says.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea i wish she lived down here, we live like 2 hours apart. Because then i could just have her write me a prescription for it lol. I cant even imagine how she does her job. Her and her husband could not have kids and she is a certified midwife. Around babies ALL DAY! But luckily she adopted two beautiful little girls.


----------



## Premomt

Bless her, I couldn't do it...but I'm glad she can!!


----------



## Csunshine013

She is a much stronger woman than I am! If I couldn't have children (which I have one) I would be locked away in an mental institute. Children are my life, used to have a daycare in my home.


----------



## Jaxvipe

i know right!! i dont know how she does it. Ugh and then last night my OH was talking to one of his childhood best friends and she is only 21 years old and found out that she has to have a hysterectomy and she has 6 months to get pg. i heard that and it just broke my heart. i would be so devastated if i found that out =(.

So i went to the bathroom and i have EWCM.... is that a good sign?


----------



## Csunshine013

I don't think there is any right or wrong cm at 6dpo it depends on your own body and what is normal for you.

That just sucks that she only has 6mnths to get pg she better get on that. Why may I ask does she have to get a hysterectomy?(sp) I would think if it was that bad they would take her in right away.:shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

that is what i thought too but i am guessing that it is pre cancer. my mom had the same thing. Because i was thinking that if it was fibroids or endo she probably wont have a chance at getting pg because it would be bad enough that they had to take her uterus and cervix. But if it is pre cancer then she has some time to get pg.


----------



## Premomt

Wow that is awful for her... You are 6dpo? Its hard to say what ewcm means for you. Do you have any idea when u usually ovulate? You may be gearing up for it! 
I POA OPK and a BFN. Oh well! Maybe tomorrow! (Prob not but now I know :sex: isn't manditory tonight..)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well before the depo shot i had 28 day cycles on the dot. I always knew exactly when it would come. But since having the depo this would technically be my 1st real cycle. So im just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Csunshine013

Well didn't do much last night did order in Chinese Yummy! Went to DD's parent teacher confrences last night and they weren't too bad. I have signed her up for tutoring on Tuesday and Thursdays after school and she will get the help with math that she needs.

afm just playing the waiting game 7dpo and really nothing new to report

Hope you lovely ladies are all well!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yummy Chinese food!!!!!!! Hey looks like we O'd on the same day Sunshine!! Fx'd for you! When are u going to test?


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Yummy Chinese food!!!!!!! Hey looks like we O'd on the same day Sunshine!! Fx'd for you! When are u going to test?

I honestly think I'm going to buy a frer today and test probably Sunday. LOL I hate to see a BFN but not bad enough not to test. LOL What about you?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im going to walgreens today and im gunna buy FRER today too. So i will probably cave a test tonight and then probably sunday as well when i get the BFN tonight lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Im going to walgreens today and im gunna buy FRER today too. So i will probably cave a test tonight and then probably sunday as well when i get the BFN tonight lol

We are a couple of poas addicts LOL fxd that they are both BFP!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

:dust: for us!!! =P


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good luck you two when you poas!! It's hard waiting those 2 weeks, they drag so much.


----------



## Premomt

Jax~ and C~ Save your tests! Wait till at least 10 DPO. Why dissapoint yourself with false BFNs? Save the anticipation for the real thing!!
Geez, who am i? I used to be such the test pusher... Eh, Have at it ladies! We will be here to celebrate, or lend an ear. :flower:

Well so far I am keeping to a EOD schedule. AS I was going to the loo earlier I was like :dohh: I didn't POA OPK! Grr. I may still later tho. I don't expect any lines today, but I have so many it's worth a check.
:dust: to you ladies!!! I look forward to Sunday!


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> Jax~ and C~ Save your tests! Wait till at least 10 DPO. Why dissapoint yourself with false BFNs? Save the anticipation for the real thing!!
> Geez, who am i? I used to be such the test pusher... Eh, Have at it ladies! We will be here to celebrate, or lend an ear. :flower:
> 
> Well so far I am keeping to a EOD schedule. AS I was going to the loo earlier I was like :dohh: I didn't POA OPK! Grr. I may still later tho. I don't expect any lines today, but I have so many it's worth a check.
> :dust: to you ladies!!! I look forward to Sunday!

Doesn't it just suck when you forget. LOL

You are out of practice! I love how you just reasoned yourself back into being a test pusher. LOL

Hope you get your positive opk soon! Good luck!

Brit how are you these days?????


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well today is the day............ that I have my laser eye surgery!! I feel so brave!! And to top it off, AF has finished - yeay :happydance:. So it's all looking good. 

I feel very chilled this month but I suppose it's to with the fact that there might be a chance that I'll miss bd'ing at the right times this month 'cos DH is going away. It's a bummer but there isn't anything I can do about it. I'm not gonna do opks 'cos all they do is stress me 'cos I find it really difficult to get a damn +. There's no wonder I don't get a bfp when I can't even get a + opk :dohh:. But hey, who knows I might just be lucky and ovulate literally just after DH flies off but we'll see, I have my FX. 

Right I'm off to have a little looksie at your charts now.


----------



## cazd

Blimey Brit - that came up quick! Good luck with it - I know how much courage it took you to book the appointment - I really hope it goes well and you never look back...
well... apart from to check out how clearly you can see everything behind you!!!! :rofl:

Pre - we're on an EOD cycle too - I'm just 2 days ahead of you.

So very jealous of you two girlies though - in your 2ww and ready to POAS already!
well I say :test: :test: :rofl:

just imagine.... what if you see the teeniest tiniest faintest line ????? :shock:


----------



## Premomt

:happydance: first pos OPK today! Woohoo! Gonna try n :sex: today and tomorow hopefully the next day too! So I may be away for a bit :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

i've missed so much
sunshine - your 2 ww seems to fly by, i seem to blink and then its your test date again
xx did you buy your frer
any symptoms ladies for you that are in your 2 ww.

Brit- hope the eye surgery went well. i had laser eye surgery about 3 years ago, it was scared but trust me it is sooo worth it. 20/20 vision no more contact lenses or glasses, its brilliant. x


----------



## Csunshine013

I didn't test :dohh: I decided that I would wait until Friday if af doesn't show. I was feeling pretty sore for myself all weekend as didn't feel real hot. But I have found new PMA from my friends on here! DD had a wonderful Halloween holiday and is back at school feeling oh so much better!

Gumb good to see you have missed you so! Yes it does seem to fly by. NOT! LOL

Brit good luck with your eye surgery I have a few friends that have had it and loved what it did for them. :hugs:

Pre you go girl see you around when your out of your fertile mode. LOL


----------



## Premomt

Well got some two days ago and yesterday... Gonna try again tonight to DTD. I wanted to do an opk today, but forgot them at home :growlmad: so I may do one tonight to see if its stronger or weaker than yesterdays.:shrug: 
I am going to go get my prescription for the progesterone filled after work, but I dunno if I will use them starting today or not... I don't know how it will intetract with the :spermy: and I don't wanna spoil my chances. Any suggestions?


----------



## Csunshine013

Pre I would give it a few days after you know that you've O'd then start with them. They are not the most wonderful things, I would defo wear a liner as it doesn't all get obsorbed. I would say start them about 7dpo. I don't use mine until I get my bfp so I'm kind of saying this all blind so take it for what's worth. Good Luck and FXD! :thumbup:


----------



## littleredhen

Hello ladies!! Last cycle, AF came a week late (1st time thats ever happened)!!! So my question is... will I O a week late this month? I have just started charting for the first time this month so I am clueless about what happened last month. I normally have a 30-31 day cycle and I was expecting AF on the 21st but she didn't show her ugly face until the 28th. What really confuses me is that AF norm lasts 5 days. Instead it was 3 days and really heavy... is that my body trying to stay on schedule or something?!? I am only on cd7 but my CM seems to be already gearing up...I am so confused!!:shrug:


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Hello ladies!! Last cycle, AF came a week late (1st time thats ever happened)!!! So my question is... will I O a week late this month? I have just started charting for the first time this month so I am clueless about what happened last month. I normally have a 30-31 day cycle and I was expecting AF on the 21st but she didn't show her ugly face until the 28th. What really confuses me is that AF norm lasts 5 days. Instead it was 3 days and really heavy... is that my body trying to stay on schedule or something?!? I am only on cd7 but my CM seems to be already gearing up...I am so confused!!:shrug:

Don't fret littleredhen you will soon know your body inside and out. LOL No anyway are you doing OPK's? that will tell you when you body is gearing up to O and then the thermol shift will verify it has happened. I don't use OPK's as I have only ever gotten one positive so I gave up on them but I do feel O pains and check my cm and cp as well. Oh yeah and temp too. LOL

Did you just come off the pill sorry brain cramp and can't remember but if so then you cycles might be a little messed up for awhile too. Hope this helped somewhat.


----------



## littleredhen

Thanks Sunshine:hugs:!! No, I am not recently off the pill. I was on depo but that was over 2 years ago. I have never used opk's but maybe I will this cycle since I am so thrown off and confused :shrug: I hope that you're having a good day!


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Thanks Sunshine:hugs:!! No, I am not recently off the pill. I was on depo but that was over 2 years ago. I have never used opk's but maybe I will this cycle since I am so thrown off and confused :shrug: I hope that you're having a good day!

Don't let the opk's get to you! They really stressed me out so that's why I quit them. I was on depo for years as well. My cycles are normal 28day cycles so at least greatful for that. I would try temping and monitoring you cm for a month I think it took me about a good two months of temping to really see a pattern. Hope it works for you!

AFM I am testing on Thursday so fxd that we caught the eggy and that DH is finished being a prick! Could really kick his butt atm.

Hope your day is going well!


----------



## gumb69

premomt- don't use the progesterone cream till after ovulation. BEFORE ovulation will STOP you from ovulating. Sorry for the bold text, but please only use it after ovulation xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm testing tomorrow I will be updating in my journal.....

Hello hope your all well!


----------



## littleredhen

:thumbup:Yay!! Thats so exciting Sunshine!! I'll be praying for a :bfp:!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!! Don't faint and drop the test if its positive :winkwink: Your advice came full circle!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> :thumbup:Yay!! Thats so exciting Sunshine!! I'll be praying for a :bfp:!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!! Don't faint and drop the test if its positive :winkwink: Your advice came full circle!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Yes it did! Tbh getting pg isn't my problem it's just staying that way for the 9months that is so hopefully that happens soon! Changed my whole life around for this miracle so hope it works!


----------



## littleredhen

Well it that case, I hope that you get a super sticky BFP tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## gumb69

sunshine i can't hold it in please :test::test::test: i can't wait to see your :bfp: xxxxxxxxxxx
your sore nips sound great. strange saying that uh!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Ugh, hey guys! So yesterday i had alot of spotting. I though AF was here and TBH i was kind of happy. Because it would be my first real AF after coming of depo. I had mild cramping and just some brown blood and alittle red blood. But then today it has all stopped so IDK what the heck is going on my BB's are sore and look way bigger but ive tested and they are all BFN... IDK what the heck is going on. Maybe the spotting was my AF because low progestrone? Grrrr i hate the waiting game


----------



## gumb69

Jaxvipe said:


> Ugh, hey guys! So yesterday i had alot of spotting. I though AF was here and TBH i was kind of happy. Because it would be my first real AF after coming of depo. I had mild cramping and just some brown blood and alittle red blood. But then today it has all stopped so IDK what the heck is going on my BB's are sore and look way bigger but ive tested and they are all BFN... IDK what the heck is going on. Maybe the spotting was my AF because low progestrone? Grrrr i hate the waiting game

do your boobs normally get sore.it could just be too early for a BFP.
do you normally have low progesterone. sorry for all the questions. just see what happens, fx it could be implantation x


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Ugh, hey guys! So yesterday i had alot of spotting. I though AF was here and TBH i was kind of happy. Because it would be my first real AF after coming of depo. I had mild cramping and just some brown blood and alittle red blood. But then today it has all stopped so IDK what the heck is going on my BB's are sore and look way bigger but ive tested and they are all BFN... IDK what the heck is going on. Maybe the spotting was my AF because low progestrone? Grrrr i hate the waiting game

The spotting could very well have been implatation so give it a few days and then test again don't give up until she shows full on!:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine i can't hold it in please :test::test::test: i can't wait to see your :bfp: xxxxxxxxxxx
> your sore nips sound great. strange saying that uh!!

Nothing on here sounds strange anymore. LMAO

I hope to be updated by 9am central standard time tomorrow! Like I said somewhere I have a really positive feeling this cycle so:thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Before AF my boobs are normally sore but when i was PG my boobs were just as sore as they were when i would get AF. No i dont normally have low progestrone but i have read alot of women coming off of Depo have had low progestrone because the depo shot is synthetic progestrone so your body has gotten used to not producing as much. So my only "symptoms" are sore BB's and my face is breaking out which very well could just be AF. Either way i will be happy lol as sad as that is to say. I just want to be normal again =(


----------



## gumb69

its not sad, normal is good, fx for you. i think you are supposed to be pretty fertile after coming off the pill etc x


----------



## gumb69

Csunshine013 said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> sunshine i can't hold it in please :test::test::test: i can't wait to see your :bfp: xxxxxxxxxxx
> your sore nips sound great. strange saying that uh!!
> 
> Nothing on here sounds strange anymore. LMAO
> 
> I hope to be updated by 9am central standard time tomorrow! Like I said somewhere I have a really positive feeling this cycle so:thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup: PMA i love it !!! you really do deserve your BFP and for it to stick x:hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

well Depo is the most evil thing ever. Its not a pill its the shot. it completely stops everything from working down there. Normally they say it can take up to a year to get back to normal after you last shot "wears off" And of course my Dr didnt tell me that =) So now i am sitting here kicking myself for agreeing to it.


----------



## gumb69

oops, well hopefully you are super human and it wears off this month x


----------



## Csunshine013

Jax I would give it a few months to get your body back to where it was before the Depo shot. I loved being on it except for the weight gain but other than that it was great. I didn't have any problems coming back to my normal cycle afterward either so I would just say that your body is just taking some time to get back to normal.


Gumb you deserve a massive BFP too were are you at in your cycle???


----------



## littleredhen

Jaxvipe said:


> Ugh, hey guys! So yesterday i had alot of spotting. I though AF was here and TBH i was kind of happy. Because it would be my first real AF after coming of depo. I had mild cramping and just some brown blood and alittle red blood. But then today it has all stopped so IDK what the heck is going on my BB's are sore and look way bigger but ive tested and they are all BFN... IDK what the heck is going on. Maybe the spotting was my AF because low progestrone? Grrrr i hate the waiting game

Hey Jax!!! I feel you for sure! I got off depo 2 yrs ago and it took about 6 months for AF to return :wacko:. I don't remember if I spotted before actually starting again or not. When was your last shot?


----------



## gumb69

Gumb you deserve a massive BFP too were are you at in your cycle???[/QUOTE said:

> thanks x:hugs: i'm 4 dpo. so i can test in 13 sleeps !!!!! at least i'll be kept busy with a wedding this weekend then going home to england the weekend after. so hopefully time won't drag. no symptoms, well kinda do:blush: i'm sore below. like irritated sore, it doesn;t hurt when i pee, so it's not cystitis, but when i wipe ouch!!! one of the girls reckons its too much :sex: :blush::blush:
> i'm sure i'm out as only 2 days of cm, which isn't good :nope: but my Hubby reckons i'll be pg before christmas, so i'm going to jump onto his PMA xx


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> Gumb you deserve a massive BFP too were are you at in your cycle???[/QUOTE said:
> 
> thanks x:hugs: i'm 4 dpo. so i can test in 13 sleeps !!!!! at least i'll be kept busy with a wedding this weekend then going home to england the weekend after. so hopefully time won't drag. no symptoms, well kinda do:blush: i'm sore below. like irritated sore, it doesn;t hurt when i pee, so it's not cystitis, but when i wipe ouch!!! one of the girls reckons its too much :sex: :blush::blush:
> i'm sure i'm out as only 2 days of cm, which isn't good :nope: but my Hubby reckons i'll be pg before christmas, so i'm going to jump onto his PMA xx
> 
> 4dpo you must have what a 17day LP just because you can't see the cm doesn't always mean it's not there! FXD for you! 13 sleeps that's so cute that's what my DD used to always say howmany sleeps til???? Oh brought me back so lovely!
> 
> Yes do jump on DH oh I mean his PMA. LMAOClick to expand...


----------



## gumb69

yeah the injections lengthen my LP. i used to have between 10-14 days LP and loads of spotting caused by v low progesterone so the injections lengthen it. i have had a few cycles with a 17 LP and it sucks, i get all excited and then BFN
but yep i will jump on my DH, his pma and him. lmao xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

littleredhen said:


> Hey Jax!!! I feel you for sure! I got off depo 2 yrs ago and it took about 6 months for AF to return :wacko:. I don't remember if I spotted before actually starting again or not. When was your last shot?

I my one and only shot wore off the middle of August. Did it take you 6 month from you last shot or 6 months from when it "wore off"?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies I must share today...... :bfp:

I had a very very faint one on 11dpo so wasn't that surprised but wanted to wait and make sure I wasn't just seeing things. 

Hope your all well today!


----------



## Jaxvipe

i just replied to you thread in the BFP section but CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

CONGRATULATIONS SUNSHINE - I'm glad I got to see that post!!!! As you can tell, my laser eye surgery has gone fantastic. Oooh, lets hope this one's a really sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Oh good luck Sunshine - you deserve it!!! xxxxx

(*i mean you deserve the BFP - not the good luck ! - but you can defo have both!)


----------



## Erinnae

YEAH SUNSHINE!!!!! WOOHOO!

How exciting!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you all so very much! I am so very nervous this time around! I will tell you that when they say each pregnancy is different they are totally right. This one my @@'s are tender but my nips are OMG so sensitive!!!

I can't wait to see you all with BFP's of your own soon!:hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm trying to join you Sunshine! I'm feeling happy 'cos it seems my body's gearing up for ovulation :happydance: so FX that I ovulate very soon. DH is set to go off to America on Sunday on his own and I'm just hoping that egg is released before then. I'm staying put this time as there's nobody to leave our first born (our precious dog) with.

Oooh, I was reading over in the ttc section earlier today that grapefruit juice is really good to increase cm so I went a bought a whole load. I don't think I have too much of an issue with cm but I thought it would be worth a try - you never know. Thing is, I've discovered that I'm not a huge fan of grapefruit juice so I'm hoping that I'll get to like it :dohh:.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> I'm trying to join you Sunshine! I'm feeling happy 'cos it seems my body's gearing up for ovulation :happydance: so FX that I ovulate very soon. DH is set to go off to America on Sunday on his own and I'm just hoping that egg is released before then. I'm staying put this time as there's nobody to leave our first born (our precious dog) with.
> 
> Oooh, I was reading over in the ttc section earlier today that grapefruit juice is really good to increase cm so I went a bought a whole load. I don't think I have too much of an issue with cm but I thought it would be worth a try - you never know. Thing is, I've discovered that I'm not a huge fan of grapefruit juice so I'm hoping that I'll get to like it :dohh:.

So hope you join me soon!!! O time is such an exciting time! How long will DH be over here in America? Hope you catch that eggy by Sunday! If you haven't O'd yet make sure you get some right before he leaves so if you O on Monday or Tuesday you've got some spermies there for the picking!

Yuck on the grapefruit juice! I don't even get that crap close to my nose as I think it really stinks. LOL I would just do with out if I had to drink it. LMAO


----------



## BritAcrossSea

He's off until 10th December!!! :shock: So yeah, I plan to get as much :spermy: as possible. 

I'm not really sure if I'll be able to drink much more of the juice - ewww, it is awful. I do giggle though 'cos every month I'll try something else in the hope of getting a bfp! It will happen though - well that's what I've been telling myself - ooh as well as the fact that this is our 7th month of ttc and 7 is a lucky number AND out of all these 7 months this is our first month of ttc whilst we're actually in our own home. Doesn't it sound daft that I'm latching onto all these crazy positive signs but I suppose even with this I'll try any line of thoughts just to keep that pma!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> He's off until 10th December!!! :shock: So yeah, I plan to get as much :spermy: as possible.
> 
> I'm not really sure if I'll be able to drink much more of the juice - ewww, it is awful. I do giggle though 'cos every month I'll try something else in the hope of getting a bfp! It will happen though - well that's what I've been telling myself - ooh as well as the fact that this is our 7th month of ttc and 7 is a lucky number AND out of all these 7 months this is our first month of ttc whilst we're actually in our own home. Doesn't it sound daft that I'm latching onto all these crazy positive signs but I suppose even with this I'll try any line of thoughts just to keep that pma!

So he will be in the states for our Thanksgiving. That really sucks he's gone so long! Oh well get used to being left at home cause as soon as you get your bfp and then the baby comes then you won't be able to travel as much. LMAO.....

Yes I love the lucky number 7 I also have 13 as my lucky number just because my DD was born on that day. :dohh: It is always picked on my lotto ticket when I buy one!


----------



## Premomt

Hey girls, I'm not sure who used the progesterone suppos. but did it make ur nips super duper sensitive? Mine r on fire every morning...:shrug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> Hey girls, I'm not sure who used the progesterone suppos. but did it make ur nips super duper sensitive? Mine r on fire every morning...:shrug:

I used them the last time I was pg but I don't remember them doing that. This pg I haven't started them but nips are big time sensitive!


----------



## Premomt

I wonder if the progesterone is causing my 'intestinal disturbances' as well... Eh, if it helps me keep a sticky than ill take it! :thumbup:


----------



## RaeEW89

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello my lovely ladies I must share today...... :bfp:
> 
> I had a very very faint one on 11dpo so wasn't that surprised but wanted to wait and make sure I wasn't just seeing things.
> 
> Hope your all well today!

What the hell is this? I go away for a couple of days and this happens?? Im so excited for you!! Congrats my dear!!!


----------



## cazd

Brit! the eye surgery went well???!!!
Oh that's such fab news - after you'd been putting it off forever - CONGRATS!

As for grapefruit juice :sick:
ewwwww just the thought of it makes me wanna :sick:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeah all went well. I've got a bit of dry eye but that was kinda to be expected and the main fact is that I can see on wakening!!! Although, I still keep trying to take my glasses off when I go to bed :rofl:. 

I see you're in the 2ww. Here's hoping that Sunshine has set off the trend for this month.


----------



## littleredhen

Jaxvipe said:


> littleredhen said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jax!!! I feel you for sure! I got off depo 2 yrs ago and it took about 6 months for AF to return :wacko:. I don't remember if I spotted before actually starting again or not. When was your last shot?
> 
> I my one and only shot wore off the middle of August. Did it take you 6 month from you last shot or 6 months from when it "wore off"?Click to expand...

It took me 6 months after the short wore off. I don't know if it makes a difference (it seems like it would) but I was on it for 3 years. I think that it wouldn't effect your body as bad as it did mine. I have no idea how long it took me to start ovulating normally as I was not charting at all then.


----------



## littleredhen

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello my lovely ladies I must share today...... :bfp:
> 
> I had a very very faint one on 11dpo so wasn't that surprised but wanted to wait and make sure I wasn't just seeing things.
> 
> Hope your all well today!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
OMG!!!! Yay, Sunshine!! I am so excited for you, that is awesome!! I can't believe that I didn't check in for 2 days and missed this!! Congrats!! I hope that this is my cycle too!! I'm only on CD11 so I have a while to go before any testing!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So boo-hoo, DH has officially left to head on over to America. We had our last bding session this morning and hopefully ovulation will happen really soon. I just want to be in with a chance but only time will tell. 

How's everybody's weekend going?


----------



## gumb69

sunshine- i'm sorry i'm going to have to say this, will you please use your tablets xxxxxx i really want your bean to stick and i know you do xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Premomt

Hey brit- glad u got one last go at it! Hopefully ov will happen tonight!! :dust:
C- were you not going to use the progesterone? I would vote to use them also- as long as your doc says its the best option!!

I have been using them for a few days now ,a d wow how they affect me!! I think I've gotten about all the side effects! Sore bbs, my nips are on fire, loose bowels, I sleep like I've blacked out at night, cramping... Ugh! I keep telling myself it will be worth it in the end...


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Woohoo - got a high temp today :happydance:. 

Premomt they're some side effects. Why do they have to be the same as pg/af symptoms, isn't it difficult enough to symptom spot?


----------



## Premomt

:rofl: I agree... But as I said before, if I can get a sticky, ill take the side effects.
For whatever reason, I've got a lot of PMA this time around.. Dunno if I'm putting too much faith in the drugs or what... But I'm 8 dpo today and feel good. Like I've got a BFP coming :happydance:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies =)

So on Friday my OH went and bought my engagement ring!!!!! Im so excited!!! He hasnt asked me yet because he wants that to be a suprise but it will be within like 2 months!! AAH i cant believe this is actually going to be reality!


----------



## Premomt

Ohh that is fab news!!! I can't wait to hear how he does it!!! Congrats!


----------



## cazd

hahaha - I can just imagine spending 60 days on edge wondering when he's gonna drop to one knee!!!

And I'm jealous of you ladies - I want baby drugs!!!!!

Defo want to join in with the testing - although I do think I'm in with a chance I'm not really convinced - I haven't had any unique symptoms yet - boooooo.

Anyone else feeling super-positive?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hehe i know!!! i am so nervous for when he is actually going to do it! My birthday is in like a week and a half so i am hoping(fx'd) that he is going to do it then... but i never know with him. =) And then i will have soooo much stuff to do!! lmao i dont even know where to start.. im sure you ladies will be getting alot of questions from me when the planning time comes!


----------



## cazd

I won't be much help... 
OH and I ran off and got married in vegas - I got my dress in a sale - I saw my satin silver dress in a sea of white and cream and knew that was the one. and then I went off to BHS and got some shoes to match and that was it! 
Ah the joy of not having a big family!


----------



## Premomt

Ask away!! Though I dunno how much help ill be... Where are you from?


----------



## cazd

girls... has anyone heard from aussie? 
just want to check she's OK....


----------



## cazd

double post - soz


----------



## gumb69

Jaxvipe - ask away i love weddings, i'm a wedding nutter !!

Caz- i was trying to find the emotion to kick you up the ass, but i couldn't find one. but, you are not out yet PMA PMA PMA 

Brit- Yay for the high temp

not heard from Aussie either


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt the prog suppos cost about $36 for 14 of them so they are pricey but it I was just putting them off until I told DH. He was feeling pretty frisky on Friday and then he says to me well if your not pg yet I bet I did it Friday with the huge amount of deposit. :blush: TMI so I told him I was supposed to start on Friday and that Iwould be testing today. Well so I did and he called this am about 7:30 and asked how my test went. I said it was positive he then said have a great day love you too. LOL Such a man!

Anyway so now that he knows I will be using them starting tomorrow. They are something that I will be using for 12wks and tbh if my @@'s get anymore sensitive it's going to be heck cause they are already big and tender!

Hello all my lovely ladies hope your having a good day!


----------



## Premomt

Oh ok! How is it we knew before your oh? Did u test and not tell him? 
They are very expensive aren't they!? 55$ for 30... Ugh. Really hope I don't have to buy more!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> Oh ok! How is it we knew before your oh? Did u test and not tell him?
> They are very expensive aren't they!? 55$ for 30... Ugh. Really hope I don't have to buy more!!!

Yes I did test and not tell him. He goes to work very early and tbh I got a very faint line so wanted to make sure. So after I was late Friday I decided that I wanted to buy another test for us to do together. Well he worked all weekend so this morning was the first time I could do after having discussed it last night over dinner. LOL :dohh: then tested first thing this am and he called and asked how it went. LOL such a romantic.:nope:

They are very expensive but tbh my gyno swears by them and I just called them today to set up an appt for 8wks for an early scan to make sure all is good. He wants me to use the suppositories until i'm 12wks which means 8more weeks almost anyway.


----------



## Premomt

were you using them from ov this time sunshine?

Ok here is my crazy SS for the day- dunno if it has anything to do with the progesterone (ok I think it does, but hope it doesn't..) 
Tender bbs (side effect)
Nips on fire
Tired much earlier at night, and in the day (possible side effect)
Gassy
Sore throat

That's about all.:shrug:

So caz- we testing in 4 sleeps then?:thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Ladies =)

So yesterday evening i got my 1st EVER positive OPK!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO lol


So hopefully (fx'd) that i will be ovulating with in the next few days!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Happy bd'ing Jax!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies! I am so tired these days and was very busy at work yesterday so didn't have much time on bnb :dohh:

Ok Premomt I didn't take the progesterone since O just since getting bfp. I had the very sensitive nips(on fire)and tender @@'s before starting the progesterone so fxd this is a symptom for you! 

Jax WOOO HOOO!on your pos opk!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Brit your chart is looking nice! Looks as if you O'd Sunday?????? What you think?

AFM got my early scan scheduled for Dec 2nd and Dr bumped up my progesterone to 50mil twice instead of 25 mil twice :dohh: What ever gets this bubs here safe that's what I'll do!


----------



## Premomt

Agreed sunshine. Dr knows best!!
ATM I am just waiting it out. Checked my cp last night (shouldn't have...:dohh:) and it was low open and firm.. Not a good sign.
And I am getting acne. Could be the prog, but most likley af. Boo!
So feeling a bit less optimistic, but feeling like I'm still in it.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh premomt I do hope that isn't the nasty witch. 



Csunshine013 said:


> Brit your chart is looking nice! Looks as if you O'd Sunday?????? What you think?

Yep I thought so too :yipee: but I am ecstatic that FF has put my ov date as Sunday. I couldn't have planned that better myself what with DH going away that day.

Fancy, 2 December for your scan. That'll be here before you know it.


----------



## littleredhen

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello Ladies =)
> 
> So on Friday my OH went and bought my engagement ring!!!!! Im so excited!!! He hasnt asked me yet because he wants that to be a suprise but it will be within like 2 months!! AAH i cant believe this is actually going to be reality!

Yay Jax!!:happydance:Thats so exciting!!


----------



## littleredhen

Ladies, I am charting temps and taking a stab at CP for the first time this month. First, I am so anxious to wake up every morning now to temp lol. I am on CD15 and I only have creamy/ a little watery CM so this might explain why I havent gotten pg yet...I always assumed that I O'ed around CD14 and kinda gave it up shortly after that. My CM doesnt seem to indicate that its coming up real soon and my CP isnt very soft (its a little softer than it was earlier in my cycle but not much). Also, I have no idea how to tell if my CP is open or closed, I can't tell either way. This is really confusing but I am loving learning all this stuff about my cycle!!
I hope that everyone is doing well!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

littleredhen said:


> Ladies, I am charting temps and taking a stab at CP for the first time this month. First, I am so anxious to wake up every morning now to temp lol.

I can totally relate to this. It's mind boggling isn't it the stuff you learn while ttc!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> littleredhen said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am charting temps and taking a stab at CP for the first time this month. First, I am so anxious to wake up every morning now to temp lol.
> 
> I can totally relate to this. It's mind boggling isn't it the stuff you learn while ttc!Click to expand...

I probably know more about my body then I was meant too :rofl::rofl::rofl:

What did all those women do before the internet??????:blush:

Hope your all having a wonderful day!


----------



## littleredhen

Brit, btw congrats on your perfectly timed O!! 
Yeah, before this cycle I didnt even know that the cervix was something that I could reach or feel lol:dohh:. Its really exciting and my husband is all excited about it too. I just finished reading TCOYF and I feel like I will get a BFP a lot sooner now that I know more about my cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Premomt

LRH~ Check out www.mybeautifulcervix.com you should find a lot of great info about CP and texture from there. I did!


----------



## cazd

oh yeah - I learned so much from that site - great heads up Pre !

And as for CP / CM checking - for me it seems that nothings happening and then out of the blue it suddenly changes and goes all soft and I get really stretchy EWCM.
#But that only ever lasts for about 2 days and then its back to nothing again!

So.... Mrs Pre.... Testing TOMORROW :wohoo:

My temps went up a bit today so I'm all happy and hopeful again.
Gumb - maybe it was your boot up the arse that did it :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

I saw that cazd!! And they better stay up for tomorrow and for another 9 months!!! :gun: getting nervous about tomorrow....


----------



## BritAcrossSea

GL Premomt and Cazd for tomorrow. I've got my FX that you see those +s on those hpts. Gumb when you gonna test? Gosh, this is all very exciting!!! 

On another note, I know I'm only 4dpo but I'm feeling very positive 'cos this is the first month that I haven't seen any spotting throughout the cycle - not even during ovulation. I realise it's still early days but I had so much stress because of it last month. I wonder if stress can bring spotting on?


----------



## Premomt

stress can do so much to our bodies! Thanks for the GL wishes!!! I don't know why but I am sooo nervous! I've felt like we've done it from ov on but gosh I will be so let down if its a BFN tomorrow> :sad1:
After tomorrow, wether or not I get a BFP I still have to take the progesterone until CD28. Another week. :shock: so, I don't anticipate AF to show up until then anyways. So if I don't get a BFP tomorrow, I will test again in a week.


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Cadz and Premomt!!!! Looking forward to seeing +'s on those tests!


don't get discouraged ladies as it's still early and I tested way to early the first time I did test and then I got my BFP at 11dpo but the pg before this it didn't show up until 17dpo so don't give up hope!


----------



## gumb69

ok enough is enough, my foot is down. we are all going to get our BFP's this mnth i've decided xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littleredhen

Premomt, thanks for the web address (www.beautifulcervix.com)! It was really helpful...and graphic:blush:! My husband walked in and exclaimed "WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT?!?!?" :rofl::rofl::rofl: I think that once I've made it a full cycle with checking my CP I will know the differences:thumbup:. Cazd, you are so right I woke up this morning and noticed that it was a lot higher and softer than days before along with some EWCM out of no where!! Yay! I am definitely getting closer to O (currently on CD16 and my cycles are usually 32ish days) and my temps are dropping so I am so anxious now that I know what is happening:happydance:! Premomt & Cazd, GL on testing tomorrow!!!! I hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## littleredhen

gumb69 said:


> ok enough is enough, my foot is down. we are all going to get our BFP's this mnth i've decided xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amen to that!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies! Thought I would pop in and see how you all are doing! Miss Team Love Bumps! I almost want to put the glitter text back in my siggy! :rofl:
I will be popping in tomorrow to check for those :bfp: 's good luck Cazd and Premomt!!! :dust: And good luck to those that are in the 2ww!


----------



## Premomt

Con- you are still a member of our team! So I think u should have the text in ur sig!!
And thank you thank you thank you all for the well wishes!! I need all the positive thinking you can send my way!! I am more nervous about tomorrow than I have beenabout testing ever I think....
Where is the nail biting emoicon?? Hehe!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

gumb69 said:


> ok enough is enough, my foot is down. we are all going to get our BFP's this mnth i've decided xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm joining you with this way of thinking. :gun: This month will be THE month! 

Conswayla, it's lovely to see you :hugs:.

LRH I think you're a braver person than I am, even I can't look at the website (sorry premomt) but yes it certainly is graphic!!


----------



## cazd

ew ew - went off hunting for an appropriate "nervous' avatar and look what I found!!!
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Cadz that is one nervous person obviously :dohh:

Hope all is going well for you today just waiting not so patiently for the nurse to call with my results today. :telephone::nope:


----------



## cazd

ooh - results? I missed that one - gonna come visit your journal.....


----------



## gumb69

nice hands!!!
thinki'll check out the website while my DH is at work, i'llbe back!!


----------



## littleredhen

So Gumb, What did you think?!?!?! Pretty freakin graphic, right?!? Since we are on the topic of graphic cervixes...(nice segway huh lol)...it feels like my cervix is really far to my left. Does anyone else have an "off center" cervix?? Or maybe its not really supposed to be centered....


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies I'm back over here :cry: my hcg levels are horrible and so just waiting for af to start now.


----------



## Premomt

Oh sunshine!! What were your levels at? I really REALLY hope you keep this bub!!
LRH- some ladies have tilted uteruses which, a tipped cervix sounds possible too.. :shrug:

So I got a BFN this am. Wasn't crushed, but was really hopiing for a bfp. Gonna stick with the progesterone till cd 28 and if by CD30 no af I will test again.


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> Oh sunshine!! What were your levels at? I really REALLY hope you keep this bub!!
> LRH- some ladies have tilted uteruses which, a tipped cervix sounds possible too.. :shrug:
> 
> So I got a BFN this am. Wasn't crushed, but was really hopiing for a bfp. Gonna stick with the progesterone till cd 28 and if by CD30 no af I will test again.

Thanks but my levels were 38 on Monday and down to 8 Wednesday but haven't started bleeding yet so :shrug: I go again to make sure levels are back down on Monday am before work and then see him afternoon. They told me maybe progesterone after O until af starts from here on out kinda like your doing but this makes 1mmc and 2 chemicals in 12 months :cry: I hope it was a fluke with the tests especially since I woke today with really sore @@'s but again that could just be the progesterone.


----------



## Premomt

Sunshine- I understand where you are coming from. 2 chems and a EP for me. 
Well I am sorry it is happening again :hug: PM me if you wanna chat. Maybe the prog from ov through will be the better option. :Hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Csunshine013 said:


> Well ladies I'm back over here :cry: my hcg levels are horrible and so just waiting for af to start now.

:sad2: I'm so sorry Sunshine. AF is an evil horrible witch. I hope that things somehow turn around this cycle but if they don't just keep your PMA. You will geet your sticky bean soon, if not this cycle :hug:


----------



## cazd

oh sunshine - i know you were waiting for those results but I really didn't think it'd be quite so devastating. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:I am really peeved atm! I hate my body and I want to have my happy and healthy 9months like everybody else gets! I have no problem getting pg it's just staying that way lord only knows how Dr is going to fix that!

I wont bother you all with my rant about this anymore hope you all are doing well and have a nice weekend I'm going to be off all weekend and maybe next week too I am just really upset at the whole thing. I just don't understand why!


----------



## cazd

rant away! you're not bothering us at all.. that's what we're here for you.

And for what its worth... your body totally sucks right now :growlmad:


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> rant away! you're not bothering us at all.. that's what we're here for you.
> 
> And for what its worth... your body totally sucks right now :growlmad:

Yes it does! :growlmad: I don't know if I'm coming or going. I am still at work for then next 2hrs and thank god I have not told to many people! I hated having to tell others that I wasn't pg anymore only about 10 or so people know so that part won't be too bad. DH is ok with this but I'm not and I know he will go out and get some condoms so we don't get this all happening again. Dr did say that probably have to use progesterone from after ovulation. Yuck but tbh if that ends in 9months of being pg then yeah!

Thanks all you lovely ladies for your kindness and support!


----------



## cazd

quite a few ladies use progesterone supplements - do they think that's it then?
eugh - what a pisser to find out about that now. How come you didn't get them before?


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> quite a few ladies use progesterone supplements - do they think that's it then?
> eugh - what a pisser to find out about that now. How come you didn't get them before?

I use progesterone suppositories once I get my bfp but Dr told the nurse maybe I should use them after O to maybe help that lo stick better. The thing that truly sucks is that my @@'s get bigger each time and then they don't go down for months :dohh: I did wake this morning with them hurting more than they had :shrug: We will see what he has to say on Monday and I will let you know our game plan.


----------



## Premomt

Ugh, caz you had a temp rise this am too? Interesting....:thumbup:


----------



## Premomt

:hissy: where is everyone!! I feel like this thread is dying!! We used to be so chatty, but we've all gotten in this funk latley... Either that or a bfp and wandered off to first tri.
Sorry gals, I just miss the chatter. :sad1:
Sorry about the BFN this am caz.. At least you got some :sex: tho! I've been too afraid to :sex: while using the progesterone. I never asked if it was ok. Do you know sunshine?
Had a great dinner downtown with my parents and hubby last night. It was my moms birthday so she chose the restraunt. A popular seafood place. :munch: we even got a free round of drinks and a free brownie ala mode! I like free things :mrgreen:
Well I feel like af is on the way. Big temp drop, and I am rather crampy :sad2: so if I get af before day 28, do I still keep taking the progesterone till then or stop when it comes on?
Hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Nooooooooo Sunshine, I'm so so sorry to hear the dreadful news! 

Premomt I'm still here! Don't get me wrong, I would love to jump the fence but it's just taking its time. Until that time, you're stuck with me :friends:. 

I'm gonna be aching come tomorrow, my niece had her birthday party (7th) that was rollerskating - of course I had to have a go. It's been like at least 10 years since I last put on a pair of rollerskates - it was SO much fun though but my legs, my feet and even my arms (there were a few children that needed some help so hence my arms are hurting from helping them to skate round and stay up). Is it wrong that I found it so much fun even just watching a load of them fall over onto their bums :rofl:, it was hilarious but only when they didn't hurt themselves.


----------



## littleredhen

Good morning girls! I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I am soooo frustrated...I am on CD19 and still no ovulation:shrug:. I've got the EWCM but no thermal shift. I am so confused!! I've read online and I also know thats its not "abnormal" to O late but it doesn't seem to be normal either. One website said something about if you O past 21 days the corpus luteum (I think) is too old to sustain a pregnancy. Does anyone know if this sounds right?? Then on other websites they say that it is perfectly normal and that it doesn't affect fertility at all:comp:.
Premomt, I totally agree!! More chatty!!! I'm glad that you got to have a fun night out...mine was lame! I watched my friends kids and then came home and went night night. Sorry to hear about your temp drop...now I know how frustrating and important they can be lol.


----------



## littleredhen

Hey Brit! I totally agree...seeing people fall (when not hurt) is the funniest thing to me:rofl:. I know its horrible and I always try not to laugh but it rarely works. I usually just have to walk away to laugh (so mean but I can't help it:nope:).


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I don't know about O after cd 21 but if you're having ewcm then I would say ovulation is very close. So keep bding.


----------



## cazd

OVing so late in a cycle isn't good - the egg needs time to implant and get comfy.
If there's no temp shift this cycle then I think investigation is needed - soz :hugs:

Brit! Ice-skating sounds like such good fun - I haven't been for years - since I was a kid. I can imagine the ache though - how're you feeling now?
and did you fall over at all? :haha:

Pre - that temp drop isn't good - and after such an incredible spike too!
Mine have gone up and down a bit too... by now they should have dropped.
If they stay high tomorrow morning then I'll probably have kittens.
There are NO sticks in the house so I'm not gonna test. 
AF is due Tuesday so I guess time will tell....


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry Caz it was roller skating. There's no way I could have done ice skating. I remember the ghastly jigsaw ice that was used back when I was in school - the horror! I could never skate on that ice back then so very much doubt I'd be able to now :dohh:. I was impressed though that even with roller skates I didn't fall over - there were a couple of times where it was touch and go but I managed to stay up :haha: I do feel shattered though. 

Your chart is looking good x How are you feeling?


----------



## cazd

ah soz - yeah - rollerskating is much better... except for when its on those skates with the line of wheels :shock:

My temps are good aren't they!
I'd love love love for me to be preggers - cycle 11 yay!
I've had quite a lot of CM and gas and I'm really tired
I've woken up to the taste of blood a few times this week.
and the animals seem to be around me a bit more than normal.
and I've had cramps and twinges and stitches in my belly for ages now.
and I seemed to have lost the plot earlier on today when we went shopping.
I got all clumsy and vacant - just a bit daft really... I struggled to park the car!
and most of the time I am a DRIVING DEMON!!!
well I made OH drive home - just to be safe!

But... no sore @@s.. and no line on my early testing stick from superdrug.
:hissy:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It would be fabulous if you got that positive!! This is such a nail biting time - please temp stay up!!! FX, :dust:, FX, :dust:. Come on bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Well I don't know why but I just tested again with a ic to get a bfn. I just feel so weird today. I've got such an electric sensation in my stomache and my tum has been doing flips since this am.
Alas, nothing shows on a stick. Bleck.


----------



## cazd

oooh oooh oooh !!!!!!

maybe you ovd later than you thought and today's dip was actually implantation?
hmmm - bit late though - 14 dpo! gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Premomt

Well if I was to be optimistic abot today being implantation, maybe I ovd on cd 13 instead of 11? Today would be 12DPO then..:shrug: keeping my FX is all I can do. I just wish I felt better, or knew why I feel so crappy! Oh well. Now I have to promise myself not to test until friday!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeah, I like that line of thought Caz, keep the pma Premomt. Only time will tell but I have my fx!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I was just thinking, I'm gonna have to start crossing my toes 'cos I'm gonna start running out of fingers that I have crossed for everyone! :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OK so it's now when I start getting impatient. I think the 1ww is hell just waiting to see what's gonna happen. I feel for you Premomt and Caz 'cos you're only a stone throw away from knowing what's going on.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies! Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

Premomt I'm still here and have been since you started this thread so don't fret I will never leave you. LOL 

Well today is my Dr appt and the tests were right and I started bleeding on Sunday so we will be discussing my options and what the next step is going to be.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies, I am so sorry everything seems to be crappy right now with testing and all that junk. Things are going to start looking up for all of you soon. I know it will 
:dust:


----------



## cazd

Aw Sunshine :hugs:
well - if you can get pregnant - their job is to make you STAY pregnant !!!!

:witch: got me today - come on Pre !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Caz u keep changing your avitar! Haha I can't tell who's talking!
Temp went back up today and yes I believe it was because I was awake tossing and turning for about an hour prior to temping. I was having some sort of hot flash or something.. I fell back asleep and took it again about an hour later, and it was even higher :shrug:
Still on the progest. Called the dr today to ask if I could quit it cause I took 2 hpt that were neg, and the nurse hasn't gotten back to me yet. Prob know tomorrow. Day 26 today, what's 2 more days...FX its not the progest. but I am pretty sure it is what's keeping af away. That's what it was supposed to do. I really hope af doesn't hammer me when I go off but I have a feeling as soon as the hormone is out of my system af will attack with a vengence.
But I'm sooo tired....


----------



## iwantbebebad

Love and support to all the girls here... You are all brave and strong and don't give up! I stalk you all and think of you often.. :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Iwantbebebad where on earth has the time gone? Hope your pregnancy is treating you good. 

Caz sorry to see AF arrived. Use this time to have all the little naughty things that go on hold during the 2ww. Keep ya chin up xx 

Premomt only 2 more days to go???!! If you're tired just keep sleeping - it will make the time go quicker :haha:. Have you heard from the nurse yet? 

Well I woke this morning and I suppose I shouldn't worry about my temp dipping 'cos I am only 9dpo but I dislike seeing drops when it gets to this stage. My af is due anytime from Thursday-Monday so again only time will tell. I have backache and tender nipples but that might be 'cos all I keep doing is rubbing my (.)(.) :dohh:. I'm just dreading it if af comes though 'cos next month I'm completely out - DH is back way after ovulation is due... Must think positive and not think about next month until this month is over (?)....


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oooh btw on a completely different note, I went for my eye check up yesterday and was told that I had 20/20 vision :happydance:. In fact, I have even better vision because I had astigmatism in both my eyes, worse in the left, which has been corrected! Let's just say, I'm very pleased with the results. I still have a bit of dry eye but that can last for up to 6 months but I don't care 'cos I can see!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies fxd that you get your BFP Premomt!

So sorry that nasty witch got you cazd! Loving the new avatar!

Brit good luck with the 1ww fxd this is it! Don't worry it wasn't that big of a dip!

afm well appt went well but very long to type out again. I have it all down in my journal if you want to hear about it. But I have renewed PMA!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies! Brit, your dip is small, and it could also be implant dip too. Hang in there, your not our yet! And you do have some good symptoms. Hope all is well ladies. I am going to keep stalking you!


----------



## cazd

ooh yeah brit - that's defo an implantation dip :wohoo:


----------



## cazd

and Pre - I hope those temps stay high :hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Hi Girls! There is lots of excitement with temps going on today. Pre, its not over until the fat lady sings (in this case the witch is a fat lady lol). Caz, I'm sorry that the witch got you booo! I've got my fx for this cycle!! Sunshine, I'm so glad to hear that the PMA has retuned and I am off to read your journal!


----------



## littleredhen

Hey Brit! Are you still sore from all the skating? I hope that your 1ww goes by quickly with a BFP as a reward!! Btw, I totally know what you mean about being the cause of your own sore (.)(.)...I do it to myself every month but I just have to check every chance I get, can't help it!! Lol. Good Luck!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG I am so excited!!!! I know it's still early days but OMG my temp came right back up. Must stay calm.... But, hey if it gives me pma is it that bad?? At the moment I'm having to be a secret squirrel 'cos I've got my DB and SIL staying with me for a few days while they're doing their house up, which is lovely 'cos DH is still away but I just wanted to shriek with excitement. Last night just before I went to bed I had a bit of spotting so I honestly expected to wake up with AF. 

LRH well I don't think I'm still sore from skating but I do have incredible backache. I suppose that could be down to that. I see you're chasing up quickly after that test date. Are you gonna be good and wait or do you think you'll crack and test early? 

I really am so excited. Please AF stay away!!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> OMG I am so excited!!!! I know it's still early days but OMG my temp came right back up. Must stay calm.... But, hey if it gives me pma is it that bad?? At the moment I'm having to be a secret squirrel 'cos I've got my DB and SIL staying with me for a few days while they're doing their house up, which is lovely 'cos DH is still away but I just wanted to shriek with excitement. Last night just before I went to bed I had a bit of spotting so I honestly expected to wake up with AF.
> 
> LRH well I don't think I'm still sore from skating but I do have incredible backache. I suppose that could be down to that. I see you're chasing up quickly after that test date. Are you gonna be good and wait or do you think you'll crack and test early?
> 
> I really am so excited. Please AF stay away!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

This is so exciting and the spotting is a good sign too! It could defo be IB! Good luck and I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Conswayla M

A temp dip and spotting Brit! That is awesome!! Sounds really good to me, when are you testing?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It must be fate that you return in time to push for testing :rofl:. All day long I've had serious cramping and have been checking like a maniac to see if AF has arrived. Luckily she hasn't so far :happydance:. As for testing, I won't test at least until Monday, which is when FF has set as Test date...


----------



## littleredhen

Good morning!! Yay Brit!! Congrats on what def sounds like IB!!! Well, I have told y'all that I am charting for the first time this month and according to FF (and it looks right to me), I O'ed on Sunday the 15th (CD 19). So for the first time ever I have a real 2ww:awww: because before I just assumed that O'ed around the 14th and started there. It is so exciting to actually know how many DPO I am!! My cycles usually range from 31-33 days so we'll see if I'm good for testing on my ticker test date. Brit, tbh, I am probably gonna start testing way to freakin' early and regret it but hopefully this month will be diff than all the others. When are you going to test?!?!? In previous months bding had become far less frequent by CD19 because I thought I would have O'ed by then.
How are those temps doing Pre??
I hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I would never miss testing!! So excited! Sounds really good to me.


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO you are such the test pusher Conswayla!!!! :thumbup: but wouldn't have you any other way!


----------



## Erinnae

Just writing to encourage everyone to keep your spirits high!


----------



## Conswayla M

Test pusher I am! I live vicariously through all you gals now!!

:test:


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Test pusher I am! I live vicariously through all you gals now!!
> 
> :test:

:rofl:

At least you admit it. LMAO


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: Yup!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Erinnae said:


> Just writing to encourage everyone to keep your spirits high!

I'm desperately trying to keep positive but I'm having spotting again today and what with my history of spotting I'm about ready to :cry: at any given moment. I just feel so cheesed off 'cos it seems that AF is getting ready to come. I'm gonna throw such a :hissy: when she does.


----------



## cazd

Oh Brit! I really hope she doesn't drop !
But if she does feel free to throw a total wobbly - we'll all join in for you xxxxx

ooh - totally forgot to say - that your vision sounds incredible - after all that time putting it off - you're FREE!!! well done for going ahead with it xxx

good luck for getting through today!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hen - where's the link to your FF chart?
for your first official 2ww - I NEEED to stalk your temps! 

Anyone heard from Pre yet?


----------



## littleredhen

Hey Cazd! How do I link my temps to my sig?


----------



## littleredhen

Brit, I am soooo sorry that you feel like AF is on her way. Hopefully she wont show but if she does you are more than welcome to hissy away:hissy:!! Ive got my fx for you:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok Brit there is no giving up on this thread!!!!!:growlmad: You know that it could defo be IB and your temp is still high so don't get down until the bag shows! :hugs: Here have some of my PMA!!!!

Red WOOO HOOO 4dpo! good luck!

Cazd how are you doing these days???? Did you get your call for that test???? Are they going to make an exception?

afm nothing new to report just moving right along.:hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry I know I should keep pma and thanks. It's just so disheartening when I see spotting! 

On another note though, earlier I had a call from the hospital and they can get me in for my ultrasound scan tomorrow :shock: to check to see if I have cysts. I have no idea what to expect. Have any of you girls gone or know anybody who's gone for this type of scan?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

LRH if you go into FF under "My Account" then "Home Page Setup" and copy the link, that should do it I think.


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Sorry I know I should keep pma and thanks. It's just so disheartening when I see spotting!
> 
> On another note though, earlier I had a call from the hospital and they can get me in for my ultrasound scan tomorrow :shock: to check to see if I have cysts. I have no idea what to expect. Have any of you girls gone or know anybody who's gone for this type of scan?

I have had two internal(vaginal) scans done in the last year the first I could see everything, IE my overies and all that stuff. I could actually see the eggs on my overies it was pretty cool. I thought they were cysts but the tech said no. It's slightly discomfortable but nothing that you can't handle.


----------



## littleredhen

Okay, for all you chart stalkers...let me know what you think!! Keep up that PMA Brit!! Your chart is looking awesome and it sounds like IB to me!! My money is on a :BFP: for you this cycle!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! I think I might have just morphed into a chart stalker:rofl:! I hope thats okay Brit!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Thanks Sunshine, that's eased me. Sounds rather exciting if you get to see everything. I don't know how I'm gonna stop myself from peeing though 'cos I've got to drink so much water!!! I'm to have 1lt tonight, 1lt tomorrow morning and then another 1lt an hour before my appointment!! It'll be a miracle if I can hold it - I've always been a little and often kinda girl when it comes to peeing :rofl:. 

LRH stalk away!! And thanks, I am trying to think positive - only time will tell. How are you coping with the 2ww? Pulling your hair out yet with the wait?


----------



## cazd

Blimey - that's a LOT of water.
I just had to drink 1.5 litres before my appointment!
Oh and that was plenty - I was absolutely bursting.
I've probably missed you now but good luck anyway xxx

Hen - that chart is FAB!

As for me... I'm OK - :witch: has gone so Im just WOV.

But... I did want to ask you guys a totally random question....
do any of you have a super duper iron ??? :haha:

Ours is on its way out and there are so many out there I don't know where to start!


----------



## littleredhen

Girls, the 2ww is driving me CRAZY:wacko:!! I feel like every little twinge has something to do with implantation!! I am only 5dpo ovulation and it feels like its been waaay longer than that!!

How did the appt go Brit?!?! I do hope that you are cyst free...and I also hope that you didnt pee on the technician:winkwink:hehe. I am dying to hear how it went!

Cazd, thank you saying that my chart is fab!! I really needed that this morning!! I really don't yet know how to decipher all of the ups and downs so that was great to read this morning!! Thank you!!! Oh and my iron is lame and I don't even know the brand. I just use my DH's clothes steamer, it works better...probably becasue I am not good at ironing:dohh:!

I hope that everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Cadz if it doesn't dry without wrinkles then I don't buy it. LMAO

I just wanted to share something with you all. LOL DH sent me flowers at work today, but this didn't just happen spotaniously. LMAO I have been telling him all week long that the flower shops in town are having this really good special bring in two cans of food and $10 you get a dozen roses and then again this am after I dropped DD at school I called and told him that his wife would truly love some flowers and he would be greatly rewarded if he sent some to her. LOL and he did! :happydance::happydance:

I guess if I truly want something I just have to continue to ask for it. :dohh:

getting ready to leave for the weekend "New Moon" tonight and ND to gamble tomorrow! :happydance::happydance:

Hope you all have a banner day and a great weekend!


----------



## cazd

ooh - all you lucky ladies watching this film - I'm dead jealous.
We don't go to the cinema anymore 'cos I don't like leaving our pooch for too long.
guess we'll wait 'till it comes on sky!

Hen - your charts great 'cos there's a good dip at Ov and the post ov temps are significantly higher.
We just need to see a dip over the next few days and that's implantation pinned!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

cazd said:


> Blimey - that's a LOT of water.
> I just had to drink 1.5 litres before my appointment!
> Oh and that was plenty - I was absolutely bursting.
> I've probably missed you now but good luck anyway xxx
> 
> Hen - that chart is FAB!
> 
> As for me... I'm OK - :witch: has gone so Im just WOV.
> 
> But... I did want to ask you guys a totally random question....
> do any of you have a super duper iron ??? :haha:
> 
> Ours is on its way out and there are so many out there I don't know where to start!

I don't know if you can get them over here but we got the most fabulous iron over in America, it's a Black and Decker one and it wasn't one of the most expensive ones. It proper whizzes through the pile! 

As for my appointment, I almost burst! I found it so incredibly difficult to hold all that water. When I got to the clinic I felt like a 5 year old trying to hold their bladder - I was proper dancing :blush:. On the scan though there was nothing to find, which I suppose I should be grateful of but tbh I really don't know what to think about it 'cos what on earth was causing all the mid cycle bleeding? Mind you, I haven't had any this month - well until a few days ago but I'm just waiting the flippin' :witch: to show. I think I'm gonna still speak to my Dr next week once they get the results. 

Sunshine that's lovely that your DH got you flowers - no matter whether you had to drop the major hint for them. I think I'd have go out and buy my own to get some :dohh:, na not really, my DH isn't too bad so I can't grumble with him really. 

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Premomt

Hi ladies!
Just popping in to say hello. Every time I go to post something here latley, I get sidetracked and it is days till I get back.

So I am still here, just busy!

LRH thanks for checkin in with me! Hope you are doing ok!:thumbup:


----------



## littleredhen

Hello Ladies! Brit, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:.

My SIL is pg and due on 12/15 (with her 3rd, its a DD) and she is having a hard time finding a coming home outfit for her so I stopped by baby gap yesterday to see what they had and I saw a TINY onesie that had a pic of an old timey ice cream shake and it said "I'm cool like Dad" and tears started running down my face B4 I could make it out of there :cry:. I'm glad that I was alone at least :dohh:. 

So for everyone that saw a movie this weekend...how was it? I hope that everyone is having a fun weekend!!!


----------



## cazd

Oooh - Hen - temps are still nice and high. Now I want to see a nice dip tomorrow right ! :rofl:

Brit - so sorry she got you - hope its not too painful :hugs:
but ta for the iron advice - we're gonna see if we can get one in the xmas sales x


----------



## Jaxvipe

> getting ready to leave for the weekend "New Moon" tonight and ND to gamble tomorrow!

Sunshine... Are you going to Dakota Magic Casino?! lol

Ugh sorry its been so long since i posted, just been super busy lately. Got AF on Saturday only had a 20 day cycle this month with a 9-10 day LP so i think i was right when i said i have low progesterone but i'm hoping it will correct itself because i never had this problem before the shot. Im just happy that i am atleast getting semi-regular periods. I'd rather have a 20 day cycle than a 50 day cycle iykwim!? 

OH's family is coming into town and staying with us so idk if i will be on much.


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> getting ready to leave for the weekend "New Moon" tonight and ND to gamble tomorrow!
> 
> Sunshine... Are you going to Dakota Magic Casino?! lol
> 
> Ugh sorry its been so long since i posted, just been super busy lately. Got AF on Saturday only had a 20 day cycle this month with a 9-10 day LP so i think i was right when i said i have low progesterone but i'm hoping it will correct itself because i never had this problem before the shot. Im just happy that i am atleast getting semi-regular periods. I'd rather have a 20 day cycle than a 50 day cycle iykwim!?
> 
> OH's family is coming into town and staying with us so idk if i will be on much.Click to expand...

Yeah we were there all day Saturday and part of Sunday morning but we all came home broke and I even owe my friend some $ after this weekend :dohh:

I didn't make it to the movie but was advised that I should watch the movie then read the book for this movie. 

Hope your all having a great day! 

The last time I ironed anything was when we went to Texas for my mothers service and I ironed my DD pretty dress and my capri's because tbh my mother would come back and haunt me if I went to her service in a wrinkled outfit. LMAO

afm just started to bd last night and will be continuing on this entire week as to not miss O time.

Will check back after a while and see what up.


----------



## Jaxvipe

The books are WAY better than the movie. The movies just makes their relationships seem like children obsessing over each other. But in books it much deep than that.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies!!! Where is everyone today?


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello Ladies!!! Where is everyone today?

I'm here but getting ready to leave work in about 15 min. Hope you had a nice day. Jax were are you from? How did you know about Dakota Magic?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine I love your style on ironing!! In fact, we actually bought a tumble drier in the hope that would decrease the amount of ironing - it's sort of worked. 

Sorry I haven't been on much but have been so cheesed off what with AF coming! Before ttc, when af arrived it was never a fabulous thing but now it's filled with so much disappointment. I think it was even worse this month mainly because I know I'm due to ovulate 1 week before DH returns home :cry:, so I'm completely out for December. My poor DH called me on Monday and I was in such a grump, bless him though he sent me an email after just to tell me how much he loved me to cheer me up - awwww. It was a shame he had to tell me about the email the next time I spoke to him 'cos I hadn't been online :rofl:.

Hen :thumbup: those temps are looking good. FX that you'll have a good result from this month.


----------



## cazd

oh Brit - it sucks doesn't it. and knowing you've got a wasted cycle ahead of you :hissy:

As for the film - I saw Twighlight and thought it lacked depth - I didn't care about either lead character and I just felt sorry for her dad 'cos he made loads of effort and she was a total bit** to him! 
(ha - I must be getting old! :rofl:)
Jax - maybe you're right - I should read the books so I know more of the backstory...


----------



## Jaxvipe

Csunshine013 said:


> Jaxvipe said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!! Where is everyone today?
> 
> I'm here but getting ready to leave work in about 15 min. Hope you had a nice day. Jax were are you from? How did you know about Dakota Magic?Click to expand...

Im from Minneapolis! But my dad lives in Alexandria,MN and he's taken me to Dakota Magic before hehe


----------



## Csunshine013

Jax I've only been to Minneapolis twice :dohh: pretty sad huh. I love to gamble but can't do it much cause I have to pay my bills. LOL :dohh:

Brit hope your feeling better and what a lovely DH to send you a nice email saying how much he loves you. Way to funny that you didn't go on line and recieve it before. AWWW so lovely


Cazd my DD loved the film but I chose not to go :dohh: she was on the phone with her biological father last night and was telling him all about it and I just happened to be sitting in the living room when she was talking about it. She told him she was going to read the book Eclipse which would be book 3 so we shall se what she says. LOL

LRH chart's looking FAB!

afm just getting down to some major scroggin gearing up as I should O anytime now. LOL DH is very accomidating these days, I wonder what he wants???? so we shall see when O time is over :dohh:


----------



## littleredhen

Good morning ladies!! I hope that everyone is doing well! Brit, I'm sorry that DH will be away during O time:hissy:! 
I haven't read or seen any of the twilight movies/books. I just assumed that I was too old:dohh:. I've heard that the movies aren't as good as the books so maybe I will try to read the first one and see how I like it. Oh, speaking of movies, I saw Four Christmases last night and I thought it was hilarious:rofl:!
P.S. I think I'm going to test on Turkey day (11dpo):saywhat: I just can't help myself!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good luck LRH! I thought I was too old for the movies as well but really enjoyed the first one and have now been told to watch the movies before reading the book so :shrug: idkwtd??????


Oh and just got a call from Dr's nurse I had called and asked about taking a baby aspirin since I've had 3 mc in the last 9months and he said yes everyday. YEAH something positive!


----------



## littleredhen

Yeah, I've heard of people taking baby aspirin while ttc...what's it for??


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Yeah, I've heard of people taking baby aspirin while ttc...what's it for??

From what I've read it promotes thinner blood so implatation is better and the blood flow between you and the placenta where the baby implants is better. 

I have read a lot about it but didn't want to do something that might hurt my chances but the Dr is all for it. I don't know if I have a clotting problem but my AF's for the 3 months have been pretty heavy but I have had two mc in those 3 cycles.


----------



## littleredhen

Well, I got a :bfn::growlmad:. I'm only 11dpo so it is still early. I am going to wait on AF for a week and if she doesn't show I will test again but I am feeling very pms-y this morning:hissy:. Unfortunately I have no idea how long my LP is but my cycles are ususally around 31-32 days so I'm guessing its approx 13 days. 

Sunshine, I hope that the baby aspirin does the trick for you!! Have you O'ed yet?? FX!!!!! xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hen I'm stalking you now! How's it all going? Sorry about the bfn - they're ghastly.

So this month I've decided that I'm gonna be the lovebump cheerleeder - got to keep the spirit going even if I'm not in the race this month. Funny thing though, 'cos I'm still temping this month... Just in case, you never know I could ovulate late... I think that might be too much wishful thinking. Oh well, bring on the drinks at Christmas!!! Mulled wine is coming my way. 

So I take it most are approaching ovulation? We'll be symptom spotting again shortly then.


----------



## Csunshine013

Brit glad your our cheerleader this month! You never know you might O late and DH will be home to help you out. iykwim. :winkwink:

Hen so sorry you got a bfn but it's only 11dpo so wait and retest in a couple of days!

afm well had a lovely Thanksgiving here in the states. DH deep fried the turkey and I made the rest of the dinner and snacks and OMG did I get full! We started grazing about noon and ate dinner at 4pm and then DH fell asleep straight away and left all the dishes for me :growlmad: he will do them all weekend for that one! :thumbup: 

I haven't seen any sign of O yet so will keep bd'n until I get O confirmed


----------



## Jaxvipe

i went to OH's parents house for thanksgiving, i had to make the mash potatoes... lol
I never eat as much as i say i am going to on Thanksgiving..

Ugh well CD7 and AF is finally gone... now hoping that i ovulate with in the next week and a half! 


Littleredhen- so sry you got a BFN... FX'd crossed its just too early


----------



## cazd

hen - sorry about that stupid stick - it was probably faulty !
keep going and test again when AFs due?
I have a habit of testing in morning and she shows up in the afternoon :grr:
Any juicy symptoms for us all to get excited over????

Well I got a neg OPK today - but the line was pretty strong.
Reckon I'll get a stronger one tomorrow.
But I've got a dilemma...

OH did his S/A today and his count is pretty crap.
So.... do we leave tomorrow and dtd the day after... or just go for it?
What would you guys do?


----------



## cazd

oh you guys are soooo lucky having a proper holiday day right now. I'm dead jealous.

And Jax - I've got a question... I've wondered about this for ages now but never found out... what's depo? is it something horrid? so sorry to ask but I'm curious...


----------



## Jaxvipe

i go every other day so more spremies have built up so its more "potent" lmao


----------



## Csunshine013

Cadz depo stands for depoprovera and it's like the jab over seas, just another form of birth control. I loved mine but I wasn't ttc at the time either. My cousin missed her's by a couple days and so they ran a pg test and it came back positive so it does happen to some women.


----------



## cazd

oh - I had these visions that depo was a kind of abortive injection or something.
so its just a kind of contraceptive then... cool...


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes. I didn't have a period for years while I was on it! It was awesome. I decided that I wanted to go off it a couple years back because my body needed a break so I went on the pill, but then I turned 35 and I smoked so they wouldn't give the pill to me so we just started using condoms :dohh: Once I carry this next baby to full term I will probably go back on depo just so I don't have to worry about af.


----------



## cazd

wow - depo stops af completely!

well I can understand how you felt - I was on the pill for 10 years and got to the point when I thought - this can't be right for my body.

Thankfully we're struggling to TTC so I don't think we'll ever have to worry about contraceptive again! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

It sucks! They tell you for years don't even look or kiss a boy or you'll get pg and then some of us ttc for years and years with nothing to show for it but a warn out bed and huge bill from the mental institute!:dohh: That's how I'm feeling at the moment!


----------



## gumb69

you and that bed sunshine xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

:blush:

It's brand new, ok well it's a year old now but it shouldn't be breaking!:blush: with just a little nukkie here and there. LMAO


----------



## Premomt

haha broken beds! LMAO!!
It is sad how we are told all these horid things about getting pg at a young age, but at the same time it is a good thing I think as well. I was promiscuous at a young age, and had I not known about condoms and BC I would probablly have a few kids now. 
Or not...
I mean I did get pg at age 18, but MC'd at 12 weeks. Who knows how many other chemicals I've had...
But the fact that they instill these thoughts in our heads, and then we have to learn the hard way that they are not set in stone truths is bullox.


----------



## littleredhen

I saw a signature on here that said "If I turn out to be infertile my greatest regret will be not knowing in college". Its awful but pretty freakin' funny at the same time. 

Yeah, I was also on depo and didn't have a preiod for 3 years. I got off in April of 2007. I hated it but I have heard of people, like Sunshine, that say that they loved it :shrug: It made me REALLY emotional for about a week after each shot and I was just way more hormonal about everything in general for the years that I was on it.

Well girls, I am 99% positive that I am out this month. My temps keep dropping and I am back at my coverline as of this AM :growlmad:. Now I am just waiting for the :witch:. Btw, is it just me or does it piss off anyone else that the witch is smiling???.....:gun::rofl:


----------



## cazd

:rofl: that slag bag! she's lovin it!

Sorry about the temp drop - your tickers on CD1 - did she land then? :hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

No, that ticker is broken!! I wish I had more control over it. My cycles are hardly ever exactly x amount of days. I have been spotting a VERY small amount for the last couple of days (almost not even enough to consider) but still no smiling witch :rofl:


----------



## cazd

prolonged spotting - now thats a great sign - but the low temps aren't so great - but that last ones got a circle round it - why don't you trust it?
I only got early spotting when I tried EPO - hope its not that and there's a bean trying to stick!!!


----------



## Premomt

littleredhen said:


> No, that ticker is broken!! I wish I had more control over it. My cycles are hardly ever exactly x amount of days. I have been spotting a VERY small amount for the last couple of days (almost not even enough to consider) but still no smiling witch :rofl:

Well FF has a sister site linked to it that will match your chart rather than X amount of days.
i think it's www.tickerfactory.com
Not as cute as the lillie pie ones, but less aggrivating.

Also, prolonged spotting was not a good thing for me in the cases i've had it. One indicated my EP, and the other times my dr and I concluded I had lower progesterone. :shrug: 
Why oh why cant our bodies give us cut and dry signals???!?!?!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hi Hen! I love your avatar! Yes, it is difficult and the smiling witch doesn't help. They should make an ugly witch smiley with a big wart on her head...Don't count out yet, I know the signs aren't super great, but hopefully she just fades away...I wanted to say hi to everyone and tell you that I look in on you often! I love bfp's from this thread and I can't wait to see more! You all are so brave and special. This is a fun place and one by one you will all get the lucky :bfp: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Hello ladies!!! 

Caz, I guess that fertility friend made it an open circle because I temped an hour earlier than I normally do :shrug:...my DH was restless and woke me up so I had to go ahead and take it. I am not sure how much of a difference and hour would make but we will see tomorrow. What is EPO?? I am really hoping for a sticky bean but I am hating the way my chart looks right now :nope:. I can't wait to wake up and temp tomorrow. What has become of my life...I look forward to taking my temperature at the same time every morning :dohh:. It's the highlight of my day :rofl:.
 
Iwantbebebad, thank you for the pma!! The witch that you described sounds perfect!! Also, thanks for the compliment on my avater!! You're so sweet :flower: ! Congrats on your bun in the oven. I LOVE the name Ella!! Its perfectly feminine and sweet!

Pre, thanks for the advice on tickerfactory.com I'm headed there as soon as I leave bnb. I have wondered if I don't have low progesterone because I think that depo can cause that. Before I ever had the shot I had completely normal cycles. I got off a long time ago so I don't know if it could still be messing up my progesterone levels after all this time. I will look into it after the new year if it still seems to be an issue. 

Ladies, y'all are all so awesome!! I'm so glad that I have y'all :friends: !! I hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Yay!!! Pre, thank you sooo much! Ticker factory is way better and still had some cute options!


----------



## gumb69

little red hen - hope AF didn't show. i agree on the smiling witch. i hate it !!!!
think i'll try the ticker factory too. a change of ticker might bring good luck.


----------



## cazd

oooh - well I've got a bit of PMA for you Hen if you want it....

My temps rise the more awake I get - usually by a decimal point an hour...
Its not much but it's move it away from the coverline !


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya everyone. So Hen, what's happening? Has the witch stayed away?

Blast Caz you haven't got long to go 'til your fs appointment. 11 days!!! Blimey. What's gonna happen then? 

Well, today I popped over to my brother's for a Sunday roast which was fab. I brought my little dog over too and afterwards we went for a walk along the beach so tonight I've been bathing my dog 'cos she was filthy!!! Never mind, it was all good fun. 

Tomorrow I have (hopefully) my last eye check up followed by a drs appointment in the afternoon, which I'm petrified about. I still wanna chat about the amount of spotting I've had throughout my cycles but am scared he tells me to bugger off and to come back when we've been ttc for a year. Thought it might be worth a try anyway so all charts and extra data have been printed just in case.


----------



## littleredhen

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Well the witch got me .](*,) I am frustrated but its okay, I know that in time I will get my bfp (we all will...yay!) but I just hope its sooner than later.

Whoa Caz!! I saw that your ticker said 2 weeks preggo and I almost fell out of my chair :rofl: then I saw "my wish ticker" above it. I hope that you get to have a real pg ticker soon!!! :hugs:

Brit, I hope that your eye appt goes well!! I also hope that your Dr. will talk to you about why you are spotting. Even if it hasnt been a year he/she should still talk to you about that...keyword being "should". I hope that you get all good news today from both docs :hugs:. It sounds like y'all had a blast your brother's this weekend!!! I'm sure your furry baby was in heaven running around getting filthy!!!

Gumb, I hope that those cute new tickers bring you loads of good luck!! Do you have a regular 31 day cycle and your cycle ticker is never off?? If so, Im jealous!!!

I hope everyone is having a beautiful day!!xxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies =)

Brit- it looks like we are on the same cycle day!! 

Well OH's cousins leave tomorrow to go back to MI im happy that i will have my house back lol. Now im just waiting for O day and i will be great! 

:dust: for all of us!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies it appears that I O'd on Friday and tbh that really miffs me off! DH and didn't dtd again since Wed. so I'm probably out this month too! :cry: I didn't get my normal signals(ie O pain or ewcm) WTF??????

Jax and Brit you are just gearing up to O soon! WOOO HOOO!!

LRH so sorry that slag bag as Cazd calls her showed up. :hugs: Yes it will happen!

Cadz getting oh so close to your FS appt!

Pre how you getting along??? Haven't heard from you for a while about the whole ttc bit??????

afm Dr has put me on a low dose aspirin and since I started taking it I have been having some pinkish brownish cm????? WTH???? don't really know what to think atm. When it first started I though omg ovulation spotting but it's been there only when I have a bm or do an internal check of cm or cp. Do any of you ladies have any words of wisdom?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine don't count yourself out yet, Wednesday's not too bad... Those little soldiers could last that long. As for spotting, I hate it and unfortunately no words of wisdom from here - I can't even work out the reason why I have it - sorry. Hopefully yours will clear up though. Maybe it is just to do with the aspirin, medication can mess with the system. 

Sorry Hen about the witch. Bring on those Christmas bfps!!!


----------



## gumb69

Little Red Hen - sorry about AF showing. xx next month. you will get your Christmas BFP xxx just you wait and see.
about the 31 day cycle, it's pretty much accurate but that's only cos of all the fertility medication i'm on. before it could be anywhere from day 23-28. which was a nightmare!!!

sunshine - i'm not sure about the pinkish brown cm. i normally get that before AF. no harm in you ringing your doctor and asking. hopefully it's just very early implantation.xx
and PMA xx those :spermy: are resilient and can live for a few days, so don't worry xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Gumb did you go on medication because of your cycle range? My cycles are never the same (range from 26-33).


----------



## cazd

Brit - How'd the appointment go? any words of wisdom about the spotting?

Sunshine - your spottings a bit random - and when you have a BM! doesnt sound normal :shock: but maybe with thin blood - might have something to do with it?

Hen - So sorry she got you xxx hope she's gentle :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well luckily my dr didn't tell me to clear off. In fact he's sending me for cd21 bloods, which will be checking for progesterone or thyroid issues. It was quite funny actually 'cos I went in there all guns blazing with my charts and everything and I think I might have blew him away a bit. Actually, I think I may have got on his good side really 'cos when he asked about my DH's age I said he was 40 but also said he was still a spring chicken at that age, which he seemed to like 'cos I would say he's probably of a similar age. He was such a nice chap though and asked me to book another appointment with him in 3 weeks, which will be after I have had the bloods. So the day my DH comes back will be the day that I'll be bruised from having blood taken from me.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hey Caz, do you know what to expect at your next FS appt?


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies. I was thinking that because the aspirin thins the blood it was making it happen. I was hoping that when I O'd my cervix was open and it leaked a little bit, but tbh there isn't any red just pink or brown so I will be phoning my Dr's nurse and ask her about that too.

So me just hanging out in the tww and trying not to kick my DD butte from her to the UK over her grades! OMG she is failing social studies and that's because she didn't turn assignments in! She is loosing her cell phone and then next will be her TV in her room! I'm at my witts end over grades and I refuse to go through this again like last year!

hope your all doing well!


----------



## littleredhen

Yay Brit! I'm glad that your doc took you seriously! I hope that all blood tests come back normal fx fx!! Thats funny that you went in all fired up and all that doc needed was a little boost to his ego hehe. Its true though, men ARE spring chicks forever:grr:. 

Sunshine, I bet that the aspirin could have something to do with thinning your blood buuttt, it does seem like it would be red. Is there anyway it could have anything to do with what happened last month :cry::shrug:? Just a thought, I'm sorry.

I hope everyone is well!! Its soooo cold here (well its cold for Texas hehe).


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Yay Brit! I'm glad that your doc took you seriously! I hope that all blood tests come back normal fx fx!! Thats funny that you went in all fired up and all that doc needed was a little boost to his ego hehe. Its true though, men ARE spring chicks forever:grr:.
> 
> Sunshine, I bet that the aspirin could have something to do with thinning your blood buuttt, it does seem like it would be red. Is there anyway it could have anything to do with what happened last month :cry::shrug:? Just a thought, I'm sorry.
> 
> I hope everyone is well!! Its soooo cold here (well its cold for Texas hehe).

LRH never be sorry! I asked for advice and yes I have thought about that too but tbh I had a pretty normal period with it being heavy at times and not at others. I just am trying so hard to make sense of everything that has happened in the last year that I think I'm grasping at straws for a reason. I try to be religious but not really only really believe in God but let me tell you I talk to him each night and ask him just exactly he wants me to and haven't heard a word back so I'm taking things into my own hand. Sorrry didn't mean to go off like that but it's the truth would like a solid answer but nothing so I will keep asking until I get pointed into a direction that gives me one.

I was in Texas this summer for my Mothers funeral and it was 100 in the shade and I sweat from places I didn't think I could. LMAO :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Where is everyone today?! lol

Ok so i have a question if you BD'd at like 1am would guys consider that morning or night?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well I would consider that AM. The main thing to remember is to keep consistent with your recordings. 

Need to ask now that we've hit December... Is everyone feeling festive yet? I'm currently sitting here with a glass of Stones Ginger Wine so I know Christmas is just round the corner. I'm getting so excited over Christmas. I've just finished wrapping up all the presents (I've still got 1 more to get). Today I bought a tonne of sausage meat so I can prepare my sausage rolls, gonna attempt making mince pies this year (which will be a first for me) and gonna do a whole load of red cabbage... Mmmmmmm!


----------



## littleredhen

Jaxvipe said:


> Where is everyone today?! lol
> 
> Ok so i have a question if you BD'd at like 1am would guys consider that morning or night?

Hey Jax!! I would put it as night. I have contemplated this same thing but in the middle of the day (like 2pm). Then I asked my DH and he looked at me like I was crazy and said does it really matter??? :rofl: What a male response. My thinking is that if it didnt matter...FF wouldnt ask!!! Right??:shrug:

How is your day going?


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm here Jax! Just lurking though..... LOL

Brit I went and got my outside lights from my house to put up on my DH's house or our house now. LOL :dohh: DH will need to crawl on the roof to put them up but he says he's not scared. LOL DD and I will be putting the tree up in the next couple of days. I have so much funiture so some will have to be moved downstairs for a month or so.

DH asked me if we were having prime rib for Christmas dinner and I said with what $ he said he was going to have a good Christmas so then the answer would be yes! LOL I plan on making suet pudding (which is something I've had every year at my Grandma's house since birth LOL) When my parents split Mom didn't have to make anymore so she quit. LOL I love it. It's a lovely bread pudding with lemon sauce. I think I've mastered it now.

I haven't even bought one present but I think DD will be getting a bike from Santa and then we are getting a nice family gift of a wii. :happydance: I want the wii fit so that will be wonderful!


----------



## littleredhen

I havent bought one darn gift either :dohh: but I think this next weekend will be filled with shopping. I think that I am gonna get my DH a wii for x-mas also. He wants John Mayer concert tickets but thats boring because he wont be in Austin until March. I need to put up lights but I havent yet. Its our first year in our house so I have never done it before and am a tad nervous about climbing on the roof. DH doesnt do heights...how convenient :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> I havent bought one darn gift either :dohh: but I think this next weekend will be filled with shopping. I think that I am gonna get my DH a wii for x-mas also. He wants John Mayer concert tickets but thats boring because he wont be in Austin until March. I need to put up lights but I havent yet. Its our first year in our house so I have never done it before and am a tad nervous about climbing on the roof. DH doesnt do heights...how convenient :dohh::rofl:

Do you want me to send my DH down????? He does contruction and has since I met him so heights are nothing to him, they make me very nervous! I don't go outside when he trims our huge tree in the back yard every spring or I leave and go over to my other house and see my friends. :dohh: Good luck with putting up lights at least you don't have snow or ice.


----------



## gumb69

i've had my tree up since saturday :blush: i just love christmas
normally i buy all the presents christmas eve, but this year, i've trying to spread the cost out and i've nearly done, just to buy for my dad and my Dh and my godchild and i'm all done.:thumbup:

brit- on the meds for bad hormones. 

oh and sushine, i looked through my notes and it turns out i used to have red blood with bm.i asked the doctor and said are you sure it's not coming from your butt. i said i know that i have a butt and a vjay, and it's coming from my vjay. the answer they gave me was a complete and utter load of :dohh:
i can hardly remember because i think they made it up. thankfully it has gone now, well it went after i had my cyst removed. i'm not saying you have a cyst
they said it was something to do with pressure on the cervix with a bm.
they gave me another smear and when they had look inside there was brown blood and i was like ah ha! i told you. they just didn't seem concerned.i can't believe i forgot all this, because at the time i was freaked out!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:
Do you want to come to my house and put mine up???? I really don't like having to move all my funiture, wouldn't have to if DH hadn't bought huge WHITE couch and love seat! ARGH sometimes men haven't got a clue!!!!

I am really feeling down about the holiday as this is the first without my Mom and I sometimes think if I don't put all the stuff up I wont miss her as much but that's just crap and I still miss her madly everyday! I am such a ball bag these days. Just broke down crying cause somebody told me what a lovely person my Mom was :dohh: holy crap better get my backbone back so I don't turn into a sissy again. LOL


Gumb totally know cause that's what somebody asked me and I was like well I don't smear my shite where I pee so don't think I could be having out me bumb. :rofl: and it gone now so hopefully that wont happen again. :dohh::blush: but thanks for letting me in on what happened with your spotting I appreciate all the help I can get! :thumbup:


----------



## littleredhen

gumb69 said:


> oh and sushine, i looked through my notes and it turns out i used to have red blood with bm.i asked the doctor and said are you sure it's not coming from your butt. i said i know that i have a butt and a vjay, and it's coming from my vjay. the answer they gave me was a complete and utter load of :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
This is the funniest thing I have read/heard in a long time!! I busted out laughing the moment I read it! Thanks for the laugh gumb! :rofl: I suppose we all know so much (too much lol) about our body that it seems so elementary that he would suggest that you might not know where its coming from :shrug: hehe.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It's funny 'cos the nurse asked me the same question about the spotting possibly coming from the rear... Like we wouldn't be able to tell??!! We don't need a degree to work out that one out. :roll: 

I'm so jealous, I want outside Christmas lights but unless I'm gonna do it myself it'll never happen. My DH don't like heights or the fuss so I have to make do with cluttering up the indoors instead.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It's funny 'cos the nurse asked me the same question about the spotting possibly coming from the rear... Like we wouldn't be able to tell??!! We don't need a degree to work out that one out. :roll: 

I'm so jealous, I want outside Christmas lights but unless I'm gonna do it myself it'll never happen. My DH don't like heights or the fuss so I have to make do with cluttering up the indoors instead.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ooops didn't mean to double post, my computer was lagging and for some reason it posted again.


----------



## littleredhen

Awwww Sunshine, I'm sorry to hear about your mom. I don't want to make you sad but you are so brave and strong. You have to know that your momma loves you and is looking down with fingers and toes crossed for you. You will see her again one day but right now know that she can see you. You need to get that stuff down and miss her and love her. 

Btw, you can just have you DH come down here and put up our lights whenever its convenient for him :laugh2: :thumbup: hehe.


----------



## Csunshine013

I have turned into such an emotional wreck the last week! Crying at the drop of a hat, but that's because I came off the zoloft and haven't filled my Wellbutrin yet so yes there is a little emotion from that but OMG everyday I cry! ARGH!!! I know that my Mom has everything crossed and she is making sure that she gives the baby big hugs and kisses cause it will be a while before she gets to be part of the babies life.:thumbup: I have a great support system here on BNB thanks for when I am feeling like this!

DH doesn't like the state of Texas as [email protected]#*% was from there. HEHEHEHE I don't blame him she was nasty! I on the other hand love Texas and wouldn't mind a visit about now as it's freezn [email protected]@ cold up here. LOL:thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - i'm sure the holidays make you miss your mum. just go and give your DH and DD a big hug xxxx she is with you everyday, looking and watching over youxx

and crying isn't sissy, it's good for your soul xx


----------



## littleredhen

Jax, I am feeling very paranoid now about my thermometer!! For the last four days I have either been 98.18 or 98.2 hmmmm. I am starting to doubt my thermometers skills...even though it is pretty lol. I think I might swing by a pharmacy on my way home to grab another one. It doesnt make sense that my temp would be the exact same for four days in a row, does it??? AF was finally gone this AM so maybe temps dont fluctuate while shes around, idk.


----------



## Csunshine013

gumb69 said:


> sunshine - i'm sure the holidays make you miss your mum. just go and give your DH and DD a big hug xxxx she is with you everyday, looking and watching over youxx
> 
> and crying isn't sissy, it's good for your soul xx

Ok so crying while reading this post doesn't make me a wimp:cry::cry:


I am going to make the best of this holiday season! I am going to put my tree up tonight as DH was a such a jerk last night I just went to bed!

How are you today Gumb69?


----------



## Jaxvipe

LRH- Yea i am stopping at Target today and buying a new thermometer just because i do not trust mine. I figure if i get the same temps with the new one then i know that i am crazy lol. Do you take your temp orally or vaginally?


----------



## Premomt

Ladies its not odd to have a temp stay the same for days at a time. I temp orally and have days like that.


----------



## littleredhen

Thanks Pre! That's comforting! I also take my temps orally, Jax how do you temp? Did you get your new thermometer? I am sooo excited, I think that I have tomorrow off (yay:happydance:) its supposed to snow so the whole city (actually all of central texas) is shutting down...its pretty funny :rofl:. Us texans just don't know what to do when it drops below 32 degrees:dohh:. I hope everyone is having a good night/day!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well i went to target and bought a different Thermometer.. and i was RIGHT!!!! my old thermometer from walgreens is a piece of shit. I took my temp with both this morning. On the walgreens thermometer it was the 96.80 like it has been for the past 3 days but on my new one it was 97.05. Im happy and mad that the same time. Im happy because i know that my temps arent really as low as the old thermometer was saying but im mad because now my chart is all messed up and all the temps that i have taken for the past 3 months are completely wrong!! 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

Eeh had a great BD session last night so hoping i O soon!! 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Csunshine013

I temp orally and love my thermometer! 

LRH LMAO about the town shutting down. They don't know how to drive on ice and snow there cause it only happens once or twice a year. If you lived up here in South Dakota it would be second nature to you LOL

Pre glad you stopped in to say hi.

Jax so glad you temp question has been answered! :thumbup:

Afm my temp jumped back up this am so fxd that yesterday was the implation dip I wished for! DD and I have a swim party tonight then ping pong ball drop downtown tomorrow am and then girls dinner party at my house Sat night and then Sunday night DD's Christmas program. So busy weekend! 

Hope your all well!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I take my temps vaginally because im pretty sure i sleep with my mouth open so the temps aren't as accurate if i took them orally. I tested it too.

Ugh its snowing here.. even tho i am a native minnesotan i dont think i will ever get used to the cold. I WISH that our city would shut down.. but that's never gonna happen lol i always hope that one day my owner will say that we have a snow day lmao.

What are you ladies up to this weekend?


----------



## littleredhen

I am about to go to home depot to buy some pipe covers, garland and Christmas lights. DH and I are going to stay in and rent movies tonight (def Night at the Museum 2 and I'm not sure what else) and then tomorrow I'm off to buy Christmas presents...fun fun. My temp finally changed this morning woohoo! I was starting to doubt my thermometer but its back on my good list :dohh:.


----------



## Premomt

Jaxvipe said:


> Well i went to target and bought a different Thermometer.. and i was RIGHT!!!! my old thermometer from walgreens is a piece of shit. I took my temp with both this morning. On the walgreens thermometer it was the 96.80 like it has been for the past 3 days but on my new one it was 97.05. Im happy and mad that the same time. Im happy because i know that my temps arent really as low as the old thermometer was saying but im mad because now my chart is all messed up and all the temps that i have taken for the past 3 months are completely wrong!!
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Eeh had a great BD session last night so hoping i O soon!!
> 
> How are you ladies doing?

I know I sleep with my mouth open also. But it doesn't make that much of a difference.
Make sure to keep using the same therm throughout the rest of your cycle so as to avoid throwing things off. Just keep a seperate list of temps with the new one.
I would check your therms in a glass of icewater. We all know that should register 32 degrees f, and if the old therm registers something else it is defo defective.
That's how we checked our therms at Starbucks! :haha:

Feeling a bit down today ladies... My chart has a 6 day gap in temps, and I am pretty sure I ov'd during those 6 days sometime. And we didn't DTD regularly. So I feel like we are out this time.:cry:
But I will carry on Temping and using my progesterone until the end. I didn't temp last cycle so I didn't know how much of a difference the progesterone made. But as you can see from two days ago to yesterday, one pill made a pretty big difference.

In other news... I am so excited to see Snugglebot finally went into labour last night!!! Can't wait to hear all about her experience and see baby Jezzy!


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Pre hope your not out! You can have some of my PMA! and I will spinkle you some :dust::dust:

WOOOO HOOOO Snuglebot!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about Jezzy!


----------



## Csunshine013

LRH I forgot to say I rented "The Ugly Truth" OMG such a good and funny movie, but I'm a sap sometimes. LOL I also rented "Imagine That" with Eddie Murphy and laughed my ass off!

I really want to rent "Night at the Museum" maybe tonight as I have kids until about 11pm


----------



## cazd

well hello ladies!

First off - Sunshine - you're a real star - you've been through so much this year.
I just hope 2010 is a nicely erm... 'productive'? one for you - meaning that you make a baby of course!

and my lord - that has to be the BIGGEST implantation dip ever!!!

I love you guys and your thermometers! I've had mine for a year now and temped with it practically everyday - but Pre - I know what you mean when there's a gap.
I stopped temping one month but HATED my chart being so empty!

Jax - I know it was ages ago that you asked but I just love to share my opinion!!!
If I dtd during the night then I always record it as a night-time sesh.
Only 'cos it means that those :spermy: have had a chance to swim un-hindered while you sleep :smug:

And I'm well jealous of all your snow! It hardly ever snows over here and then it doesn't last :nope:

Well - Xmas time is nearly here and we're gonna join in the festivities and put our decorations up this weekend.
Ha - and talking about moving furniture - we don't ever do it!
We were looking for a usb lead for the playstation and hunted under the table in the corner of the living room - and there's a bauble under there - from last year!
:rofl:


----------



## Premomt

I LUUUUVed the Ugly Truth! So funny, but kinda corny. Totally my kinda movie!


----------



## Csunshine013

Cazd thank hun I appreciate the nice words! I will be happy and yes we all deserve our happy ending! You haven't had a great year either and your very strong so we will make it happen with the support of us all!

Premomt I am a movie watcher so if I come across another one Oh I loved "The Proposal" I loved it!

Hope I find another when I go to the Red Box tonight to return the other one. LOL It's calling my name.......


----------



## Premomt

oh yes the proposal was fab too!
if you like humor (adult humor) watch The Hangover. FREAKING HALARIOUS~


----------



## Csunshine013

I love watching movies but DH gets about 2 minutes in and starts snoring. LOL can't even go to the theater it's a waste of money so I just rent them and watch them when he's not there. LOL:thumbup:

I want to go see "The Blindside" have you seen it yet? It looks so good and I just love Sandra!


----------



## Premomt

I haven't! I skipped it to babysit day after thanks giving. Heard it was FANTASTIC tho.. Would love to see it myself.


----------



## britbee18

The Proposal was hilarious, I have to agree! I'm a Ryan Reynolds fan though. He's just funny and the fact that he's got nice looks is a perk! Lol. The hubby thinks Sandra is cute, so, we're even. =D

I'm Brit, btw. *waves*


----------



## cazd

I watched a film this week that was just awesome - beautifully shot and extremely well acted but the darkest material... Happiness.
It had the uncomfortable suspense of "the office" but without the humour.
Sounds awful but its on of the best films I've seen for a long time.
Oh - and we saw Inglorious Basterds this week too - loved it!


----------



## gumb69

i loved the proposals. did you see Bride wars that is good.
oh and the hangover is hilarious.
did anyone ever see the notebook, i think it is the saddest film ever. boo hooo.


----------



## Premomt

Parts of the notebook were shot here in SC! There is a place called Boone Hall Plantation- its a working plantation here, and its a musuem too. You can tour the grounds and the house. Well the house is the one she grew up in. The outside anyways, the inside they shot was not the same.:nope: 
Its neat to watch the movie and see the house cuz I've been there!
Bride wars was too freaking funny!!
I haven't seen the two you mentioned caz, wanted to see ing *******s.
Anyone see men who stare at goats? Or the Mr fox movie? I love george clooney..


----------



## littleredhen

Good morning girls!! Sunshine, I keep trying to get the ugly truth but all the red boxes around me are always sold out of it:grr:. I LOVED the proposal!! The after the shower scene when hes screaming "why are you wet?" is the best :rofl:. The hangover was really good, I actually didnt think that I would like it as much as I did. The notebook is really sad :cry: but the book is even more sad. I love it though!! Caz, I havent seen any of your movies, I will look for them though. Oh and yes bride wars was great! I took my DH with me to see it and he was MISERABLE :rofl:. We have been talking about going to see the blindside in the theatre but for the most part, I'm with you Sunshine, we just rent movies. If there is something we are DYING to see we will go but thats not often. We have funny people to watch tonight...has anyone seen this movie?? 

:hi:Hi britbee!!


----------



## Premomt

I heard funny people was not good. Aparently too many funny people together is not funny. :shrug:


----------



## gumb69

yep the wet seen is funny. did you see his body, HOT!!!!!

we don't go to the cinema either as my DH falls asleep and all we hear is zzzz in the cinema.
i think we have been twice in the last 3 years, bad i know!!


----------



## britbee18

Heeey Littleredhen! :hi:

Ahh, The Notebook is one of my favorite movies! It's actually the first movie my DH and I watched together when we were engaged. He cried. :laugh2:

Premomt! You're from SC too?! I was born and raised (for the most part) in Beaufort, SC! Gah, I miss it down there. Really do. Now I'm in Canada (Hubby's Canadian) and everyone always says something about my "accent". But, I'm proud of my southern roots. Lol

I haven't seen the hangover yet. I watched a little bit of funny people but it wasn't all that funny. Which, I usually like Seth Rogan and Adam Sandler but.. I shut it off. Lol.

I saw the preview for Dear John, another Nicholas Sparks book turned into a movie -comes out in February- and it looks so good! I can't wait to see it. Even though I probably wont go to the theater. We rent a lot too.

Another good movie is 2012! And of course, I'm a fan of the Twilight Saga. Books and movies. :wohoo: I really wanna see the blind side.


----------



## Premomt

How weird bee! I was born and raised in western NY and just moved here a few years ago!
Did u know that Dear John was filmed here too? Aas well as the series Army Wives! 
I defo don't miss the weather you are having up there right now... C O L D!


----------



## cazd

are you guys talking about.... "dear john... life goes on...." the old tv series?


----------



## britbee18

Lol I didn't do my research on the movie yet, so nope, I had no idea Dear John was filmed down there! Makes sense though. Seems that a lot of Nicholas Sparks books take place down in the Carolina's. =D Which I love. :thumbup:

And yeah, it's cold up here all right. Lol. Two winters ago it reached -40 Fahrenheit. :shock: 

Caz, I don't know if I've ever heard of that show. But I don't think it has any relation to the new movie coming out, 'Dear John'. Check it out on IMDB :laugh2:


----------



## littleredhen

Wow! Bee, I cant even wrap my head around what -40 degrees would feel like :cold:. That's crazy!! How long have you been in Canada? My husband and I do pretend Canadian accents all the time...you know the typical "What are you talking a-boot :rofl: I'm glad to see that you haven't lost your southern roots, bee :thumbup:!

Well we watched funny people last night and...it was actually pretty funny! It was a little slow to start and kinda weird for the first like 30 mins but then it picked up. I hope every one is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies! 

So i *think* i might've ovulated on CD 14 this cycle if my temps continue to stay "high" for a couple more days i think i am going to get some progesterone cream. 

OH got drunk on Saturday and gave away the rest of our condoms to all of his friends because "what does he need them for" lol So, im pretty sure is friend and his brother both know that we are TTCing.. he was so funny.

Hope your ladies weekend was great! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh so many movies to look into! I loved the Notebook! It was one of my favorites! I went to rent a movie last night and the RedBox was out of order could be that's it's just too cold! :cold:

I had the best day with DD on Saturday! We spent all day going to different stores downtown. We didn't buy anything but saw lots of wishing gifts. iykwim. LOL We went to the ping pong ball drop and she got about 8 of them with discounts for the downtown stores. She won a free hot chocolate and then also a free smoothie with a health food store OMG it was delicious! We got the cake batter one and it tasted just like cake batter! Then we finished the day off together going through the local museum. I took her to a birthday party where she got to swim and I made DH take me to dinner (crab and steak) crab was great not the steak so much. :dohh: Then we did the Wal-mart thing and went home. Sunday DD went to church and DH and I went to work on his side job. I am sure showing my age today. LMAO Sore all over! I better get into shape soon as this working weekends will end up getting the best of me if I don't. LOL

Hope your all doing well! Will check back after a while.

Yeah for O Jax!


----------



## cazd

Blimey Sunshine - you've been BUSY!!!


----------



## Premomt

Omg I don't know what's with me today...
I keep getting waves of tiredness followed by waves of energy! Its really annoying! Right now I feel like I could just put my head on my desk and pass out. About 10 min ago I was running laps around the store!
Bleck! I hate the TWW... More than that I hate thet progesterone makes me feel kinda icky.


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> Omg I don't know what's with me today...
> I keep getting waves of tiredness followed by waves of energy! Its really annoying! Right now I feel like I could just put my head on my desk and pass out. About 10 min ago I was running laps around the store!
> Bleck! I hate the TWW... More than that I hate thet progesterone makes me feel kinda icky.

Premomt are you still taking the progesterone from O til AF? Do you have to stop the progesterone to bring on AF? My Dr wants me to start that next cycle if we don't get a LO this one. If I am then I start the suppositories once I get my BFP but he has upped the dose to 50mg twice a day :dohh: they suck but defo will be well worth it all.


Yes Cazd I have been busy all weekend and still managed to get the tree up and decorated and lights up outside the house well DH did that on Sunday but I had to go out and make sure they looked good. LMAO


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely LOVE BUMPS!!!!!

WERE ARE YOU ALL HIDING???????


Hope your all good!

AFM had a temp rise today and I'm feeling more positive by the moment! I am going to buy a test tonight to take in the am! I will be 12dpo and hopefully I will get the answer I'm praying and have been praying for so long! I am scared shitless atm!


----------



## littleredhen

Good luck with your test sunshine!!! I'm sending lost of :dust: your way tonight! I will check first thing in the morning to see how it went! Good night girls!


----------



## Csunshine013

Haven't testes yet, it was too damn cold here to go back out after I got home last night. :dohh: buying a test at lunch and I have been holding my wee now for an hour. I will test when I get home for lunch.

Thanks LRH for the dust please be sending me some sticky dust if I get my BFP:thumbup:


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> Haven't testes yet:

that tickled me! :rofl:

Those temps are FABULARSE!!!!
how can you resist testing... I'm POAS tomorrow - 11dpo!

So... did you get a stick - you done it yet?????

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Haven't testes yet:
> 
> that tickled me! :rofl:
> 
> Those temps are FABULARSE!!!!
> how can you resist testing... I'm POAS tomorrow - 11dpo!
> 
> So... did you get a stick - you done it yet?????
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...

Crap I didn't spell check! LMFAO!!! HEHEHEHEHE

Well yes I went and got two tests and at 12dpo :bfp:

I'm so freakin scared! I want this little one to stick and be healthy!


----------



## cazd

OH wow!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## cazd

now where's that dust 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

STICK - FOR FU**S SAKE !!!!!

How're you feeling?
Have you told your man?
How did you test? I mean - I know how you tested - but what happened???


----------



## Csunshine013

Awe Cazd your the greatest! Now all you need to do is join me!:hugs:


----------



## cazd

YEAH!!! 

I'll be on CD11 tomorrow so fingers crossed.
And hows this for PMA - I'm gonna pee in a hospital cup - just in-case its positive - so I can take the pot with me and make them test it when I get to the FS appointment!!


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> yeah!!!
> 
> I'll be on cd11 tomorrow so fingers crossed.
> And hows this for pma - i'm gonna pee in a hospital cup - just in-case its positive - so i can take the pot with me and make them test it when i get to the fs appointment!!

woooo hoooo!

pma all the way!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

*CONGRATS SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh i am soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Aw sunshine congrats! Your dh has some super sperm! Hehe! Congrats!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aw sunshine! Congrats!!!
And to the rest of you lovely ladies FXd!!
Just checking in on you girls, Im glad to se that all is good!!


----------



## littleredhen

Holy cow sunshine...your dh does have super sperm :spermy:!!! Congrats!! I am sooooo happy for you...stick little bean, stick!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:. I am over the moon excited for you!! Okay Caz...its your turn! I'm still waiting to O over here so I'll be a while hehe. I just know that this is the lucky sticky bean for you sunshine, I can feel it!!! Yay, congrats again Mama :thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies!

:cry: the :witch: got me last night... just when i thought that my body was getting back to normal i have a freaking 19 day cycle!!! grrr im so mad/sad. I've started taking Vitamin B-complex to see if that helps with my cycle lengths right now and i think i might try Soy Isoflavones and see if that gets me to O better..

Congrats again sunshine!!!! 

LRH~ FX'd you O soon!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies! I appreciate all the sticky bean dust you are willing to share!
Yeah DH does have super SPERM :rofl:or maybe it was that marathon scroggin fest we had the night before and the morning of Thanksgiving. LMAO


Jax so sorry the cow bag got you! Have you talked to you Dr about your short cycles? Good luck with the Vit B and soy isoflavins!

Rae so good to see you and your ticker cruisin along!

LRH my suggestions to you is to have a scroggin fest for about 5 days that way you don't miss O time. LOL and you get to have some fun too. LOL

Premomt hope your feeling good! You should be coming up here soon too!

afm just waiting for Dr to call and tell me how many mg of progesterone suppositories I have to use this time. I must confess I POAS again this am to make sure it wasn't just a fluke or something and it was darker than yesterday but I used afternoon wee yesterday and FMU today so :happydance:
PLEASE OH PLEASE STAY HEALTHY AND GROW FOR THE NEXT 8 MONTHS LITTLE ONE


----------



## littleredhen

Jax I'm so sorry the witch got you :hissy::hissy:. I hope that this cycle is longer...and since I'm hoping for things, I also hope that you get your bfp this cycle too!! 

Sunshine...I am still so excited for you!!! This little baby will never know how damn hard you fought for him/her! I love your little puzzle picture...so cute:awww:. 

Well last cycle I didnt O until CD19 but we are going to go ahead and get started with the daily bd'ing now just in case O was delayed last cycle (I only have one full cycle of temps to go off of). 

Caz, I cant wait to hear how the FS appt went!! Did you :test:?!?!?


----------



## Erinnae

Congratulations Sunshine!!! My son was concieved right after a miscarriage and i was on progesterone to make him stick and he is a healthy 18 mo old now!! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Erinnae said:


> Congratulations Sunshine!!! My son was concieved right after a miscarriage and i was on progesterone to make him stick and he is a healthy 18 mo old now!! Im so happy for you!!!!

Thanks Erinnae! It's nice to actually see proof it helps.:dohh: Look at you just cruisin right along! Not much longer and you'll have another LO at home. LOL Hope your feeling good!


----------



## cazd

Jax - sorry the slag bag got you :grr: hope you get your cycles back on track soon - 19 days is pretty pants - the egg didn't have a chance to stick :hissy:

I did test this morning but was totally neg and the FS appointment was pants too...
Waited 2 hours to be seen and then they didn't really tell us anything. I think they mixed up our s/a results. but we did get a referral for IUI / IVF - we're on the 6 month waiting list now...


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> Jax - sorry the slag bag got you :grr: hope you get your cycles back on track soon - 19 days is pretty pants - the egg didn't have a chance to stick :hissy:
> 
> I did test this morning but was totally neg and the FS appointment was pants too...
> Waited 2 hours to be seen and then they didn't really tell us anything. I think they mixed up our s/a results. but we did get a referral for IUI / IVF - we're on the 6 month waiting list now...

It could totally be too early! Don't give up until the slag bag disrupts our lives! Good News about the referral to IUI/IVF and six months isn't that long really :hugs:


----------



## cazd

thanks hun... I'm hoping that I get a bfp and that the :witch: goes awol for a year!


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> thanks hun... I'm hoping that I get a bfp and that the :witch: goes awol for a year!

Do you have any symptoms??????? Please do tell!

Hope all my ladies of LOVEBUMPS are doing well!

I get my early scan on Jan. 5th not too much longer now. When I talked to the nurse I told her I got a positive and she said "I needed some good news today so just take the 50mg progesterone suppositories and keep taking the baby aspirin and keep that baby in there" OMG I laughed and I said Angie I'm keeping my knees and thighs so tight together that it's hard to walk. LMAO


We had a good laugh and then she said you are the most fertile woman and I said do you have any patients that would like to touch me. :rofl::rofl:


:hugs:


----------



## iwantbebebad

CONGRATS SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so happy for you! Yes keep tight and don't let any man interference happen down there lol lol.. I am very excited! 

SHIT! Erin is 27 weeks! I haven't seen you in forever! It was like yesterday we both got bfp! I can't believe it! Is it a girl or a boy or team yellow? Congrats!

:dust: to all the special girls in Lovebumps. This is a special place and is very good luck. I can't wait to see you all get your lucky lucky :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

I wanna bump bellies Sunshine!! I need prego energy!!!:happydance:


----------



## Erinnae

Hey there wantbebebad!!!! Can you believe this has gone so fast???? I am having a baby boy!! His name is Brigdon Max:)


----------



## Premomt

awww a boy~ how wonderful!!!
Congrats~


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt said:


> I wanna bump bellies Sunshine!! I need prego energy!!!:happydance:

I will send you some preggo engery!!!!!!!! ...................urm can you feel it???????? I am concentrating so hard my head is starting to hurt...........:wacko:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Bloomin' heck Sunshine.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Csunshine013 said:


> Premomt said:
> 
> 
> I wanna bump bellies Sunshine!! I need prego energy!!!:happydance:
> 
> I will send you some preggo engery!!!!!!!! ...................urm can you feel it???????? I am concentrating so hard my head is starting to hurt...........:wacko:Click to expand...

maybe thats why I had a migraine all day! you were sending me so much it made my head hurt too!:flower:


----------



## littleredhen

Hi girls!!! I am having a niece tomorrow (YAY!!! :happydance:)and I am hoping that being at the hospital around a bunch of babies will give me some pregnancy energy :happydance:. I hope that everyone had a great weekend!! 

Congrats on being 4 weeks prego Sunshine!!!

Erin, I love the name you have picked out! Very cute!! Congrats on your little boy!! When is he due?


----------



## Premomt

So I can't believe my temp went up 2 days in a row!? This is about the time it starts going down, or tries to but can't cause the progesterone won't let it..
So I got all excited yesterday and did an IC and got a BFN. Thought my temp would flxuate today, but its still up there.
And althogh we only dtd 3 times and I know I shouldn't get my hopes up I have anyways. :dohh:
I've been feeling semi-flu-ish latley. Miagraines, nausea and last night I started getting the chills a bit before bed. And even though everyone arond me has been sick- I think 'maybe this is PG related?':dohh: :dohh:
My dh came home from work today ill. So I know now all those things I've been feeling are from a bug that's going around.:roll: So- 4 more days till AF comes in.. Yay...
Gosh I don't wanna go to work today. I could just sleep all darn day!
Ugh, off I go...


----------



## Jaxvipe

Good Morning Ladies =) 

UGH i am sooooooooooooooooooo f*ing crabby today!!!! I hate my receptionist with a passion! Family drama that i have to listen to and pretend to be on one side when i really agree with the other side. Im super down about not being pg atm.. i guess its because my due date was Dec 29th so thats coming up. I didnt think it would effect me as much as it is right now. My temps are so low that i think i might have hypothyroidism. Im so down that im crying as i write this. ugh today is just not my day. Sorry to be a debbie downer you guys are just the only ones that i feel understands me right now.


----------



## Premomt

Don't feel bad for ranting hun- I've had many debbie downer days that these girls have helped me through! So rant away!! We will be here always!:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

Jaxvipe said:


> Good Morning Ladies =)
> 
> UGH i am sooooooooooooooooooo f*ing crabby today!!!! I hate my receptionist with a passion! Family drama that i have to listen to and pretend to be on one side when i really agree with the other side. Im super down about not being pg atm.. i guess its because my due date was Dec 29th so thats coming up. I didnt think it would effect me as much as it is right now. My temps are so low that i think i might have hypothyroidism. Im so down that im crying as i write this. ugh today is just not my day. Sorry to be a debbie downer you guys are just the only ones that i feel understands me right now.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thank you so much ladies... im feeling a little better now. AF has finally finished. Ive been taking EPO, B-complex, and i tried the Soy Isoflavones to see if they make me O better. I think the Soy Isoflavones are what is making me so down atm. So hopefully this will go away since this is my last day taking them. I already have very clear watery cm so thats a good sign!! I talked to my mom yesterday about my low temps and she tried to comfort me saying "well some people just have low resting temps" it kind of made me feel better but i still think there is something wrong like hypothyroidism/anemia/low progesterone. So, im going to try and make a dr's appt this week and get some tests. 

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely bumps of love in the making!

Jax so sorry to hear your feeling down. I know all about the due date thing. I came through mine last Aug and I was down but these ladies on BNB helped me to get through it and I hope we can help you. :hugs:

Premomt sorry I strained so hard that I sent you a miggraine. LOL You shouldn't count yourself out yet though! Remember I thought I missed my O cause I didn't feel it this time and I dtd the morning before O so it could happen. 

LRH yeah for neice being there!

afm just going day by day and trying to make it through the next 9 months. @@'s still very tender and just because I'm a nervous Nellie I took another test yesterday and yep still positive and just as dark as the control line :happydance::happydance:

Hope your all having a lovely frigid day here in the mid west. brrrrrrrrrrr:cold:


----------



## littleredhen

Well my new niece is precious!! Her name is Summer Elizabeth and she weighs 6 lbs 15.5 oz!!!!!! She is prefect and healthy!!! I cried last night in bed with DH and because "its just not fair"...he was really sweet about it though. We have been doing lots of bd'ing so hopefully that mixed with all the baby hormones in the air will be enough for me to get pg soon. I hope that everyone is doing well.

Jax, I'm so sorry about your would have been due date approching :cry:. I hope that you get your bfp really soon. Don't feel bad about ranting, you have lots of love here :hugs:. Have you called about getting an appt yet?

Pre, your chart looks awesome!! I saw that you had some spotting booo...I hope its not the witch...feel free to replace the "w" the a "b" hehe. I hope that you are feeling better today...unless its pg related, then I hope that you get all the morning sickness that youve earned :hugs:.

Looking good Sunshine!!!! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Premomt

Af should be on her way in a day or two now. 
I started spotting yesterday, and haven't stopped. I wish the progesterone would take care of that, but I think that's what's preventing af from coming on today.
Talked to the dr and she said I have to give it 3 full cycles for my body to adapt, so next cycle if nothing changes, Ill be going in to see her for some bloodwork.
Thanks for the update on your new neice LRH! She sounds precious...:cloud9:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Premomt hope your body adjust by next cycle or maybe af just goes and jumps off a bridge and takes a nice swim for 9 months!


----------



## Erinnae

I love this time of month when everyone is waiting to test!!! SOO FUN!


----------



## gumb69

LRH


----------



## gumb69

LRH - your niece sounds adorable 
fx it will be you soon xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh me too Erin love it when the tests start flying. LOL Yes sometimes litterally LOL maybe into the waste basket or in the air. LOL 


Hope you all get your BFP'S really soon!


----------



## littleredhen

gumb69 said:


> LRH - your niece sounds adorable
> fx it will be you soon xx

Thank you, Gumb!!! I am feeling really positive this cycle and I should be O'ing any day now :happydance: and I have been a busy girl. My cervix probably looks like Grand Central Station....eeeeww just the thought of millions of :spermy: up there is bizarre :rofl:.


----------



## Jaxvipe

littleredhen said:


> Thank you, Gumb!!! I am feeling really positive this cycle and I should be O'ing any day now :happydance: and I have been a busy girl. My cervix probably looks like Grand Central Station....eeeeww just the thought of millions of :spermy: up there is bizarre :rofl:.


Hehehe i always wondered, where does all the unused :spermy: goes?! looks like your just about to O LRH!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! 

Im on CD 8 just waitin.. lol i had a major temp spike this morning. so my temps are back up into the "normal" pre-O range. Im hoping that the soy did some good this cycle!! Im patiently waiting to start POAS! lol i have one OPK left but im trying my hardest to save it until tomorrow as we get paid on Friday so i can go buy more. 

How is everyone day goin? Im off to Vision World after work to get glasses god im so blind now.


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> LRH - your niece sounds adorable
> fx it will be you soon xx
> 
> Thank you, Gumb!!! I am feeling really positive this cycle and I should be O'ing any day now :happydance: and I have been a busy girl. My cervix probably looks like Grand Central Station....eeeeww just the thought of millions of :spermy: up there is bizarre :rofl:.Click to expand...

LMAO this last cycle remember me and DH dtd like 3 times in one night/early morning. LOL and look were that lead......


----------



## Premomt

littleredhen said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> LRH - your niece sounds adorable
> fx it will be you soon xx
> 
> Thank you, Gumb!!! I am feeling really positive this cycle and I should be O'ing any day now :happydance: and I have been a busy girl. My cervix probably looks like Grand Central Station....eeeeww just the thought of millions of :spermy: up there is bizarre :rofl:.Click to expand...

:rofl:
Grand Central....


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMFAO Pre! That last Grand Central comment reminded me of DH's vasectomy reversal. The first time I gave him a blow job I was so disturbed lol lol :rofl: :rofl: I couldn't do it! He thought it was funny. Just knowing there "could" be live things in there after 8 years was SO WEIRD... I liked it better empty.. It was less disturbing lol so a million sperm chillin on your cervix is funny... Plus I saw a show on dogs in the womb (super cool) and dog sperm hangs on to the side of the uterus and waits for the eggs then jumps down on them. I am glad human sperm just swims around until it dies :rofl: I couldn't do bj's if they hung on waiting for an egg and jumping around in there :rofl: SORRY FOR HIJACKING! :hugs: :dust: to all lovebumps girls...


----------



## littleredhen

Okay so I'm pretty sure I O'ed yesterday as I had a huge temp rise this morning! I have to wait for FF to confirm but it looks pretty obvious to me dohh:. I hope that out of the millions of :spermy: (in grand central station :hehe:) one of those suckers was able to catch the egg!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Nice temp rise LRH! FXD for you!

LMFAO Sarah, you just gave me a reason to never give DH a BJ! Yuck make me gag!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all well today!

Nothing new to report woke up today with less sore @@'s kinda freaked out and cried but they got more sore as the day went on :shrug: so I guess I freaked out for no reason... 

I have 18 days left until my scan fxd that we make it that far and then the next goal would be August. LMAO Hopefully I get good news on Jan 5th!


----------



## Jaxvipe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH im so excited!! I'm getting my engagement ring today!!!!!!!! :bunny:

Sorry just had to share that


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaxvipe said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH im so excited!! I'm getting my engagement ring today!!!!!!!! :bunny:
> 
> Sorry just had to share that

WOOOOO HOOOOO! How exciting! Did you pick it out? I did mine and am very glad as DH doesn't know jewelry. :dohh:


----------



## Jaxvipe

No i didnt i havent seen it yet, OH explained how it looks but what i have pictured in my mind could be way off. But he has pretty good taste in things so i trust him. And there is also a 60 day return policy where if you dont like it you can take it in within 60 days and get full credit towards another ring. But im sure ill love it!


----------



## cazd

heya ladies!

Im so jealous... I want a new engagement ring :growlmad:
I keep ebaying for "divorce" "diamond" but nothing ever comes up :shrug:

Ah HA! even though I do seriously do that... I managed to cram the D word into a sentence showing that not many Ds actaully happen in ebay land - so that lets me off the hook right :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

cazd said:


> heya ladies!
> 
> Im so jealous... I want a new engagement ring :growlmad:
> I keep ebaying for "divorce" "diamond" but nothing ever comes up :shrug:
> 
> Ah HA! even though I do seriously do that... I managed to cram the D word into a sentence showing that not many Ds actaully happen in ebay land - so that lets me off the hook right :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't think I would trust a ebay "divorce" lmao

I myself am ready for a new one too. LOL We just got married a year ago last August :dohh:

I am having a very weird day....... I thought I was going to be sick early then I thought I was having cramps then the whole @@'s not being as sore but as the day progressed they have become very sore! 

Hope your well and so very excited for Jaxvipe to get her ring!


----------



## cazd

hooray for preggo symptoms ! Hope you get proper barfy soon :sick:
:hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Good morning ladies!! Sooo Jax, how did it go with the ring?? Did he get down on one knee? Do y'all have a day picked out yet? I'm dying to hear all the details:wohoo:! DH stamps his feet and pouts if I even look at engagement rings in the window, he thinks I am wanting a new one every time I look. I have tried to explain to him that women are just attracted to sparkly things and that its in our genetic make-up...we can't help it hehe. DH picked mine out but I was with him, he did a great job and he was so proud of himself. Every time I get a compliment on it he gets a smile from ear to ear :awww:.

Caz, what happened to your chart...its MIA :shrug:. My temp has been the same for three days again and I dont like it...I feel like my thermometer is broken when it does this...I'm neurotic I suppose :shrug:. I think TTC has made me neurotic :rofl:.

I am feeling very bloated this morning :growlmad: but I think it might be nerves or something because we have such a busy day today. I can't remember if I normally get kinda crampy/bloated shortly after O or not :dohh:. I hope that everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## gumb69

congrats jaxpipe

LRH - hope the 2 ww goes by quickly for you. x 

i always look at engagement rings, i love mine, but sometimes, a bigger diamond would be nice, ummmm.

sunshine my scan date is 3 days after you xx i woke up with (.)(.) not as sore today and like that freaked out, but ithink they are sore again. or maybe because i've been prodding them so much that is why they are so sore.!!


----------



## littleredhen

Whoa Gumb!!! I did not know that you got a :bfp:!!!! OMG, congrats! That's awesome! I hope that you lovely ladies have wonderful scans! I am so excited for y'all:wohoo:!!!

Well, our weekend with my family went perfectly and we got $350 to put towards a new lawn mower which we are super excited about, right now we are paying someone an arm and a leg to do it for us.

I am so glad that I am part of such a lucky bean team!! Congrats again girls :happydance:!


----------



## gumb69

Thanks LRH xx
hopefully you will be joining us this cycle x


----------



## Jaxvipe

Good Morning Ladies! 

CONGRATS GUM!!!!!!!

Sorry its been so long since i updated. Well i got my ring :happydance: its GORGEOUS!!! I will upload a pic of it as soon as i can!! :cloud9:

Ugh on CD 13 still waiting for O. Got some good BDing in so hopefully we will catch that eggy! 

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## gumb69

Thanks,

can't wait to see a pic of your ring xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn254/JaxVipe/MyRing.jpg'

Ok i found it online LMAO... this is it!! ^ what do u ladies think?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

WOW Gumb - that's fabulous news............. An absolutely cracking Christmas prezzie!!!! :yipee:. Blimey, everytime it seems that I've popped in there's been some fab news. Maybe I'll pop back in the new year for some more.

Gorgeous ring Jax!!!! You've done very well - how exciting!! xx


----------



## Csunshine013

What a lovely ring Jax! Very sparkley and bright! Love it!

cazd hope your not ebay surfing again. LOL :haha:

LRH so glad you had a lovely weekend with the family!

Brit hope your doing well! 

Gumb hope your feeling well. I am so excited!:hugs:

afm just keep on doing the day by day thing @@'s still tender and still using the progesterone suppositories and a baby aspirin daily and counting the days until my scan 15 days! :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well will check back later


----------



## gumb69

thanks Brit xx

jaxvipe - your ring is beautiful x

sunshine - i know you are scared, i'm scared too. we can't do any more than what we are doing currently, so i suppose we just take it day by day. i'm sure we will be fine xxx


----------



## cazd

Jax - that ring is fabulous!!!!!

I'm super jealous... we got our rings when we were in Vegas so we didn't have long to choose and although I liked my ring at the time - I wish it was BIGGER !!!
(ha... in some instances... size DOES matter!)
so Hen... tell your man its not just you... sounds like we all like to window shop for new rings!

And Hen... coming up to OV TIME ! 6 DPO!!! time to implant :wohoo:
Hope those temps shoot up today and we'll know its happened!

As for me - I'm having a pretty relaxed month re TTC. I'm not temping so the FF chart is a bit redundant.
I'm going by CM 'cos its a pretty strong indicator for me.
I guess being referred for IUI / IVF 'cos the :spermy: are SOOOOO bad - its helped me relax about everything 'cos the chances of doing it naturally are VERY low...

its all good though - I love Crimble time!!!!


----------



## littleredhen

GIRLS MY TEMP WENT UP!!!! WAY UP!!!! I am trying not to get too excited but I cant help it!!! What do y'all think???


----------



## samzi

sounds good to me :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

LRH your chart is looking spectaclar! FXD for you!

Samzi so nice to see you not much longer and you'll be a Mum! :happydance:

cazd I have a friend on here and she was IFV IUI or what every those anagrams are anyway she was on cycle 16 and they told her it wasn't possible to concieve naturally well BAM she did when she had resigned herself to IFV so it can happen! FXD for you!

Gumb we will do this day by day thing together! 

Jax hope your doing well and getting in some scroggin fests for the pending O!

Brit hope your having a nice day as well!

afm nothing [email protected]@'s still tender mostly in the afternoon and evening but still tender other wise. 14 days until my scan so excited!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh my word where on earth has the time gone I can't believe Samzi you're due in Feb!! 

This might be really sad of me but I'm so happy 'cos AF finally decided to come today. I was getting massively cheesed off with the amount of spotting but also this ultimately means I'm now onto my next cycle :happydance: and we'll definitely be giving it a good go this time as my DH will be here for ovulation. 

I went to see my dr yesterday to have a chat about my blood results. I've been flagged up as maybe having an underactive thyroid but I've been referred to a gynae first just in case my dr hasn't realised something. I was so gutted firstly 'cos the appt wasn't meant to be until 25 Jan, which seems such a long time away but then I called up for an appt this morning and I got one for 7 Jan - blinkin' fantastic!!! 

LRH - great temp rise!! 

I am so, so, so excited for Christmas!!! We're having a Christmas Eve party for mine and my DH's family so I've been busy today doing up little bags for the kiddies to be their reindeer food. My Christmas trivia questions have been printed and all the little gifts for this games have been wrapped so am fully prepared now. If you only knew how long I've been wracking my brain for Christmas related questions!!! Hope everyone's gonna have a fab and exciting Christmas xx


----------



## Premomt

Brit that sounds fun!! Reindeer food and christmas questions! I should have thought of that!
And good job gettin your appt moved up! :happydance:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello Ladies =) 

Well no O for me yesterday... i took an OPK and it was a negative and i just sat on the couch and cried :cry: but i do feel some twinges and slight pains in my right ovary today so im hoping FX'd! that i O today! I will take a OPK when i get home from work today and ill let you guys know if its a positive! 

LRH your temps are looking fabulous!!! :dust: for you!!!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

brit - great news that you apt was brought forward

LRH - look forward to seeing your BFP soon
jax don't worry, just keep :sex: so there will be plenty in there for when you did get a positive opk x


----------



## gumb69

sunshine :hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Thank you Gumb!!! I am really hoping that its this cycle!!! My temp dropped this morning (7 dpo) (boooo!!), its still way above the coverline but yesterday it shot up and I was hoping that I was going triphasic :shrug:. 

I can't wait to hear how your first scan goes!!! Are you feeling :sick: yet??? Sunshine what about you, are you feeling :sick: yet???


----------



## Csunshine013

I think ms is starting to hit. I will take any sign that I'm pg. My @@'s are so sore and now I am very nausus(sp) but other than that I feel great. I only have a little more shopping to do tonight and I'm finished! I need some stocking stuffers as I have purchased all the big ticket items. LOL

the temp dip could be the implations dip so don't worry about a drop just fxd that it stays above the coverline!

HOpe your all well!


----------



## littleredhen

Thanks Sunshine! I am trying to keep the PMA and I am normally such an optimist but for some reason in the 2ww the glass is half empty :shrug::rofl:. Dh told me that I was being bratty last night and that he thought I was PMSing and I told him that if he's wrong and I am pg then, as his punishment, he cannot help to pick out baby names :rofl:.


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO you know being bratty is a sign of pg. LOL


----------



## cazd

littleredhen said:


> Dh told me that I was being bratty last night and that he thought I was PMSing and I told him that if he's wrong and I am pg then, as his punishment, he cannot help to pick out baby names :rofl:.

LOVE your thinking !!! :rofl:


----------



## littleredhen

Hehe. I thought it was pretty funny! I had a hard time not laughing when I said it :rofl:. I think it was even funnier because I was completely serious when I said it. Poor DH!


----------



## Csunshine013

littleredhen said:


> Hehe. I thought it was pretty funny! I had a hard time not laughing when I said it :rofl:. I think it was even funnier because I was completely serious when I said it. Poor DH!

At least your not promising favors if he knocks you up. I did that and now praying the DH doesn't remember. :dohh:


----------



## Csunshine013

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Hope you all have the bestest day ever!

:hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Oh yeah, I remembering reading that!! :haha: He hasn't remembered yet huh?? Just wait...he will :rofl:. Hopefully by the time he remembers you will already be having morning sickness (not too much longer :sick:) and be able to pull that card every time he asks :rofl:.

Merry Christmas to you as well, Sunshine!! I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas filled with wonderful people!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Nope he hasn't remembered but we will be together day and night for the next 4 days so :shrug: I hope he has forgotten. I will have made all the favorite foods for all!

Hope you get a little snow for Christmas LRH I know how nice it would be!


----------



## cazd

Merry Crimble everyone!!! Hope Santa brought you lots of wonderful prezzies.
I set up my new sewing machine today - love it!


----------



## Csunshine013

A new sewing machine how nice! I have 4 sewing machines now :dohh: I brought my mothers back with me when we went to her service since I'm the only one who sews. LOL I brought it back for DD as she is very interested in it!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! I am at work today in my new clothes that were so much needed!

We got about 1 foot of snow but the wind blew it all over and we were under a blizzard warning until about 12pm Saturday.

I will take some pictures and put them on here for you all to see. LOL


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello just checking in on everybody and nobody is here :shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im here just having a shit day... :cry: UGH i dont know what the hell my body is doing. my temps are so low!! they are lower than everyones pre-o temps! I need to go to the doctors but i'm so afraid they are just going to tell me that there is nothing they can do and that i just have to wait it out. IM SO DONE WITH WAITING lol


----------



## Premomt

I'm here too. Just heading back from FL. Packed in a sardine can again for 8 hours :dohh:
Couldn't temp the past 2 mornings and I start my pills tonight. I'm about 4-5 dpo atm, and don't plan on testing till af is late.
This ov was a bit different- my (*)(*) were so sore through ov and kinda calmed down since then. The past 2 days I've had random bouts of nausea, but I had some drinks each preceeding night. Other than that just enjoying my family while we r together.
Jax- some ladies have lower resting temps than others. If you go to your dr and tell them what's up and bring your FF charts they should take you seriously! If not- find a different dr. Only you know your body best. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

So glad your both still around!

Jax sorry your feeling bad :hugs: and I agree with Premomt about taking your charts with you to the Dr. When I mc in Aug I had mine in hand when I went to the ER for the emergency scan. It help Dr know where I was supposed to be.

Premomt hope you had a lovely visit with family! I know I wish I could be with mine more than I am. What kind of pills are you taking are they the progesterone ones? 

I do get to go to Wyoming in May for my neices HS graduation for about 10 days so that will a wonderful visit as the whole family will be there for it as well.

afm counting down the days until I get my scan. Only 7 days left! Wooo Hooo!


----------



## Premomt

Yup the progesterone suppos. Hopefully for a good reason this time.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yup for a good reason! FXD for you!


----------



## gumb69

sunshine - can't believe only 7 days till your scan, can't wait to see your bump picxx

premomt - i'm sure the supps will do their job this month and you will be announcing your BFP

sorry for this question now but using the progesterone suppositories i know they are messy, but do you mind it itches below sorry :blush:


----------



## Premomt

Gumb- for me they don't itch. I get a little irritated, but not terribly. I only do one at bedtime though.
Did you ask the lady who took your bloods today about that? Sunshine- didn't you have some troubles with them and an infection?
Sry I can't help more.


----------



## Csunshine013

I didn't really get itchy down there, but the first time I used them I did have brown spotting and the Dr said it could be irritating my cervix but I'm not having any problems with them this time. I use one in the am and one at night 50mg.

Now I'm off to stalk your journal Gumb!


----------



## littleredhen

Hello Ladies!!!! I'm here too!! I have some serious allergies or a cold going on and I am super pathetic this afternoon boo hoo!! I hope that everyone is doing well today!!!

SUNSHINE!!! Yay for your upcoming scan!!!! xxxx

Gumb, I know nada about suppos, I'm sorry. I just had a quick peek at your journal and I can't believe that you have to wait again to hear something :hugs:. I hate that you just have to be at their mercy. I hope that your little bean is all comfy and growing fabulously!!! xxxx

Pre, I hope that this cycle seems different because it is different!!! Fx'ed for a :bfp:!!

Jaxie, I'm sorry that your temps are so low. You should go see a doc though because there might be something that they can do to fix it...if there is something the matter. I'm with Pre though, maybe you just have a lower resting temp :shrug: and its perfectly normal. I'm headed off to visit your journal!!! xxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

lol you get to read my rant for this morning. Today is just an all around shitty day for me. But oh well. 

I think i have Hypothyroidism because my whole life losing weight has been SO hard! But i dont think that if i have hypothyroid that it would necessarily interfere with TTC because if i have had it for a while.. its not making me not O.. IYKWIM. 

Ugh i gotta go home and do A LOT of laundry and start packing. We are transferring into a different apartment in the same building we live in know.


----------



## Premomt

Lrh where r u in your cycle? I went to your ff link but the last cycle listed was november.
Thanks for the PMA too!


----------



## Premomt

Idk about hypothyroid and ttc.I suppose any hormone deficency or overactiveness could cause ttc issues tho...:shrug:


----------



## littleredhen

Pre, my link is right. This cycle started on Nov 29th, I have a 31ish day cycle. I am either on the last day of this cycle or the first day of my next. I am starting to spot but I am dreading having to put down that AF freakin' got me again. Right now its still really light but my temps are way down so I am positive that the hooker is coming but I don't think it will be until tomorrow. 

Btw, I am SUPER jealous that you have been in FL!!! When I was growing up we used to visit Seaside every summer. I hope that you had a nice vacation with your family!!! xxxx


----------



## Premomt

Sry it looks like she's come around again...freaking sux. But you could have a rockin new years eve with some good bubbly though! Gotta see the silver lining in order to stay sane. 
What long cycles you have... 
We did have fun together.. Always do!


----------



## Premomt

Ok I don't think its been asked yet so- 
What is your Newe Year's Resolution?
I wanted mine to be attainable, so I decided that i would walk our dogs 3x a week. Along with that I will try to eat healthier in preperation for a baby.
What's yours?


----------



## gumb69

LRH - you are not out yet x

Jaxvipe- i'd mention it to your doctor about your thyroid. a girl i know had a thyroid problem they gave her some pills and she know has a 14 week old baby!!
they sent her to an endocronologist every 4 weeks throughout her pregnancy.no harm in mentioning it to your doc x

pre- fingers crossed this month for you.x hope you stick to your new years resolution.

i only have one new years resolution and it's kinda corny, but mine is to make sure this baby stays inside me until August. xx


----------



## littleredhen

Gumb, that would be my new years resolution too!! Thanks for the pma but the :witch: got me...I hate her more and more every month!!! I can't wait to hear how your dr.'s appt goes on monday!!!!! xxxx

Pre, hmmmm I'm thinking that I am going to up going to the gym to 4 days/week and I also am going to try to eat healthier. Mainly, I am going to try to eat more fruit and veggies. Last years resolution was to give up coffee and it worked!!!! I thought that there was no way that I could stop but I stood by my word and did it. DH is still shocked hehe. I used to live for coffee :dohh:. Oh about my cycle length, I asked my dr. if its bad that I have a 31 day cycle and O on CD18 but he said that it was normal, though I do wish that I had a 28 day cycle. I think I used to years ago, before I got on depo but Ive been off that for 2 1/2 years now :shrug:.


----------



## gumb69

LRH - sorry about AF x
don't worry about the 31 day cycle, i have them. x
it's great you gave up the coffee, i've tried to stick to decaff tea and coffee.x


----------



## Premomt

Good on you for giving up coffee! You didn't replace it with tea or soda tho right? I've known some ppl to do that :dohh: those are worse than plain black coffee.
I go through spurts with coffee. Back a few years ago I had a latte or 2 a day and I would get these weird sharp pains in my leg on the inside part of my shin. My chiropractor who was also a nutritonist said it was because my adrenal glands were off due to the coffee drinking. 
So now when I drink too much I feel that pain and know!
I should give caffine up. Stick to decaf coffee (which still has some caffine) caffine free sodas and teas and such.
I'm not nearly as bad as some,but I could be better.
I'm working with my pg coworker today. She just told her client to get a due date you count 8 weeks back from the start of your LMP. So if I got PG this time I'd be due...oct 21. 
No that's not right... 40 weeks would be Sept 20. Prego brains got her!
So I'd be due around sept 20... Neat!


----------



## Csunshine013

My New Years Resolution is to be a better parent to my DD! I know that sounds daft but there are some area's that I could improve on. I am her teacher and if I don't teach she will be ill prepaired for the future. I gave up caffenine and smoking this year so the only other thing would be to quit gambling but I don't want to do that yet as it's the only thing I have left that relaxes me. LOL

Gumb love your resolution!


----------



## Erinnae

Here is a major cliche for you all.. But this is my year to lose all my weight!! Baby is due in early March- and my DH and I going on a cruise in September. So that gives me 6 months to lost a TON of weight. I feel this year is my year! WOO HOO!!! Im tired of feeling like crap!


----------



## Csunshine013

Erin that's a good resolution! You have a goal but please do it the healthy way! I have my treadmill downstairs collecting dust as we speak. :dohh: I also promised DH that I would get back to my pre-marraige weight once we get this baby here.

Good luck and if you need support pm me!


----------



## RaeEW89

How are you all doing ladies?? Ive just stopped in to say hi, and make sure you are all well. COngrats on the BFPs I see!! Im so exciterd for all!


----------



## cazd

Heya Rae xxxx
Sunshine - that's such great news that you quit smoking!

We only have decaff coffee and tea in the house but from tomorrow I'm giving them both up. the DIET starts tomorrow!

Anyone know where I can get small weight loss tickers?
I'm gonna do one for my man and one for me!


----------



## littleredhen

Hello ladies!!! Caz, I don't know where to find the weight loss tickers, I think that FF might have them though idk for sure though. Yep, I am starting a diet too :happydance:. I just want to start eating more raw veggies and fruit. I hope that we are all able to stick to our resolutions!!! I want to lose about 15 lbs so my goal is totally attainable, once I'm on a diet I'm good...its the getting started thing thats hard for me but tomorrow I am starting...no excuses!!!

Sunshine and Gumb...has anyone hugged their toilet yet :sick:???

Gumb, I have been praying for you and I hope that you get fab news tomorrow!!! I have been keeping up with your journal and I really think that this bean is yours to keep!!! :hugs:

I hope everyone is having a fab weekend


----------



## gumb69

thanks LRH :hugs:
no toilet hugging for me yet :cry: i want to be sick, sad i know!!!
i just want tomorrow to be here now!!! 
thanks for your support.

has anyone heard from sunshine ?


----------



## Premomt

Sleep tight dear gumb- tomorrow is a blink away!:dust:

I've lost my PMA :sad1: I'm on my 1ww, and just feeling low. Feel like I should have more symptoms if I am PG.:shrug: oh well just a few days now..


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Happy New Year girls! Thought I'd just drop on in 'cos I'm just taking a break - I'm taking down my Christmas decs and I'm already fed up with it. Everywhere's such a mess and to make matters worse my dog keeps on getting the Christmas cuddly toys back out of the bags :dohh:. I don't think she realises that she's not actually helping that way! 

Gumb GL for today. What time's your appt?

Hope everyone's being good with their New Year's resolutions. Mine, surprise surprise is also to cut back on all the eating!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies! Well i have made it 11dpo! The longest LP i have had in like the past 3 months! Woohoo :happydance: :happydance: 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Csunshine013

Gumb here I am! So sorry I was just hanging out with the family these past few days :dohh: I am so excited for you today! Can't wait to hear how your getting along! I totally know about wishing you'd be sick, but sadly no not sick here either :shrug: just really tender (.)(.)'s and very sensitive nips and also get very tired but then wake up at very unreasonable hours!:growlmad:

Hope your all doing well! 

Premomt you can have some of my PMA ALL THE WAY! Hope you got it and it didn't freeze along the way it's really cold here lately.

Cazd I think everybody deserves a cuppa every now and then, decaf is fine!

LRH eating healthier is a great way to start the new year!

Hey Rae glad to see your still around!

afm just counting the days down. Only 1 more sleep until my scan! WOO HOO!
I have even managed to keep it a secret from DD with all my excitement and DH asking me several times this weekend when is your Doctors appt. LOL :dohh: was thinking about taking her with me but have decided that I'm not going to tell her until after I have made it to 12 wks again. I slipped on FB this past weekend and said that I was really loving bananna peppers this week and somebody asked if I was PG. OMG I just put down that I just found them and really love them. LMAO

Hope your all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so my internet connection failed me last night! :blush:

We had a wonderful scan! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
Dr could see little tadpole right away and said I was measuring 8wks :happydance::happydance: I even got to hear the babies heartbeat! :thumbup: It was 169 beats per minute. 

I am so excited and very pleased how everything went. LOL I also get another scan on Jan 18th at 10:45am so it wont be an afternoon ordeal!

I am still really can't believe everything that I saw yesterday, but Dr looked at me and said didn't I tell you to wait one cycle before ttc again and then laughed and said you know Vic I'm just giving you shit. LMFAO he was so funny. We are just doing what we have been doing he said he could prescribe me a blood thinner but thought that the aspirin was doing the job so we would just wait. 

So to make a long story short I'm on :cloud9:

Thanks to all you who checked up on me!:hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

YAY!!! Thats such good news Sunshine!! :happydance:


Well i am offically 13dpo WOOHOO!! but i tested this morning and go a :bfn:... :cry:
I guess i will just have to wait for the witch to show her ugly face.


----------



## Csunshine013

Jax so sorry about the BFN but maybe you O later than you thought and it may just be early? :hugs: If she does show Yeah for getting to 13dpo!


----------



## Premomt

sorry about the bfn jax, but whooo for a longer LP!! that's good news!
Im about 10-12 dpo today and really fighting the urge to test. I know it would be too early, and I don't think we caught it again so what is the point in wasting a test imo. So I will wait it out... Should be due on around the 12th, or at least that should be the case if the progesterone is working right. 
We shal see!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good luck your chart is looking good!


----------



## cazd

PREMOMT!!!!!

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

Then we can be bump buddies..... :wohoo:

P.S... did I mention that I got 2 :bfp: today !!!!!
:cloud9:

Sunshine - I'm so glad that the scan went well - what a relief - and not long 'till the second scan ! xxxxx


----------



## Premomt

Shut up!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!! :happydance::woohoo: are you serious!?! Holy begezus! 2bfps? What a bomb to drop! You weren't really trying this month were you?
Omg hun congrats!!!!!!
Were you late? Symptoms?! Do tell!!!:hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

YEAH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


OMG so excited for you!

I posted a pic of my scan in my journal,


----------



## cazd

HAHAHAHAHA - yup - thought I'd slip that in and see if you guys noticed!

Yeah - I did a FRER this morning - super early 'cos I was thinking about my mid-cycle spotting and couldn't hold my pee in any more - and at 5:30am this morning there was a line!!!
I managed to squeeze out another drop of wee and tested using another stick - just a store one - and that's got a faint line on it too.
The lines are really faint but they're defo there! we're gonna hike to the supermarket in the snow later to get me some more sticks for tomorrow.

so you see.... you HAVE to :test: Come join me in WTF land !!!!


----------



## Erinnae

WOW!!!! Oh my gosh! All this waiting for all of us and here we are!!! Everyone that was originally on when I joined is pregnant!!!!! And as for the rest of you- you time is VERY near I feel it!!!! Congrats to all you!! I will be praying for all of us to have healthy babies!!!!


----------



## littleredhen

OMG Caz :wohoo:!!!!! Congrats on the :bfp: babe!!!! I can't beieve that it happen the month that you weren't temping or stressing over ttc!!! Wow! I may give that method a go!!! Caz I am so happy for you and DH, I know y'all have been through a lot with ttc!! Congrats again hun!!! :hugs: xxxx

Sunshine, congrats on your wonderful scan and little one's heart beat :happydance:!!!! I am going to head over to your journal to have a peek at your scan pic :yipee:!!! xxxx

Pre, OMG girly!!!!! :test::test::test::test:!!!! I hope you get a :bfp: hun!!!! This team is super lucky!!!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG - CAZ CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That is fabulous news..... I'm soooooooooooo happy for you :happydance:.


----------



## Premomt

oh no, I won't be testing till af is due or even a day after. I can't handle a BFN right now.
But thank you for the PMA and Dust. I need all I can get!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Congratulation girls, Pre you aren't far behind honey, if Cazmeister did it with one egg shooter you aren't far behind! I believe in you too hun. I promised you all I wouldn't leave ttc journals until you all got it and we are getting closer and closer! :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats Caz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Thanks ladies - today's stick was virtually non-existant though so its still very early days. 
I've been so very thirsty so I wonder if I diluted my pee too much :rofl:
I'll keep you guys posted x


----------



## RaeEW89

OMG!! Congrats Caz!! Thats so freaking exciting! Im so happy for you!


----------



## Premomt

Rae how are you doing?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Right, I know I'm not on here much anymore, which is partly due to the fact that this ttc is very tiresome but also 'cos I've been under a few investigations. I'm not sure whether I've said already but the drs think I have an underactive thyroid, which can be a cause of irregular periods, spotting and infertility. I've also been to see a gynae so now we have a fair idea what else is causing the spotting... I'm bleeding from my cervix so I may have an infection but once the swabs come back we'll know for sure, other than that I may need to have a minor op - great :dohh:. 

I do have a question for you though as regards underactive thyroid and infertility. Is it possible to be infertile even though I'm ovulating? Even bloods have confirmed that I defo am ovulating so surely there is still a little hope right??!! Or am I releasing dud eggs? I'm to go back to my GPs to sort out the thyroid issue but he has told me it'll be simple to sort out - just a bit time consuming (here's my impatience showing).

Ta for any help. x


----------



## cazd

Brit - what did the other bloods come back as?
If you're ovulating then that's a GREAT start...
its the CD23 bloods that are important after that - are they enough to 'keep' the baby?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

My dr sent me for CD21 bloods and the progesterone level was normal and showed that I was ovulating :yipee:. The only thing that showed abnormality was the thyroid.


----------



## cazd

then I reckon you're ovulating normally - if everything else is OK - sounds like you've got a good chance of conceiving naturally.

Even a quick squizz at your charts show that you're oving and dipping at the right places....

Yes - I'll play at being Dr Caz today :smug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Thanks. Yesterday I thought there wasn't a hope in hell that I would get pregnant but I'd much rather have a little hope.


----------



## Jaxvipe

From what i have read the reason why underactive thyroid can cause fertility issues is because it will make you not ovulate. So that fact that you are ovulating is AWESOME!! :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Premomt said:


> Rae how are you doing?

Im doing pretty well, Im not on here as much as I used to be, but Im just trying to relax.


----------



## Csunshine013

Just checking in on all my lovely Team Lovebumps!

afm had a wonderful weekend with just me and DD. Very tired these days but other than that pretty good. If I don't eat regularly then I get pretty shakie and icky feeling.

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies :flower:

Well i am on CD 2 now.. have some new found PMA! 

Just hoping this cycle isnt as long as the last one. I want my old 28 day cycles back! lol but im glad that i am "normal" again...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well, I'm now back over in Texas but only for 2 weeks and I'm up at a ridiculous time due to jet lag. Never mind. Glad to see everyone's doing good.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies :flower:

How is everyone today? Ugh i woke up with a killer backache.. idk what happened! Well im just on boring CD3 waiting for AF to go away so we can catch that eggy!


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies- Just wanted you all to know that I'm leaving this journal to start fresh in the Long Term section.
I will be starting a Long Term Leftover LuvBumps thread soon, so if you want to join that's where I (and a few other ladies) will be!
Good luck to you all in your journey and thank you so very much for being as supportive as you all have! :kiss:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh Prem you will be very much missed on this thread so make sure you pop back in from time to time... No doubt I'll still be here :dohh:, actually what is the time frame for when you consider yourself long term ttc? I have a feeling I'm heading that way.... Must keep positive and the same applies to you xx


----------



## Premomt

well I put it off till I was in cycle 18, but you come over when you are good n ready!


----------



## cazd

:witch: landed for me today so I'm moving over to LT LoveBumps too :hissy:

I'm on cycle 14 - come and join us Brit! Well... TTC for any length of time feels like FOREVER. You're ALL welcome :hugs:

can you feel the love !!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Caz I'm so sorry that AF showed! I've literally just woken up and I feel like I just wanna stamp my feet 'cos my temp is starting to go down. I feel so piddled off by all of this. I know my temp is still high but I've seen too many cycles go this way. Why is it so difficult to get pregnant??? 

Thanks for the invite over to LTTC but do you know, I'm quite scared to head on over. I'm now approaching cycle 10 so I feel that I don't really deserve to complain really, well at least until I hit a full year but like you said Caz it does feel like forever. Gosh I think I'm breaking my New Years resolution at the first hurdle (it was to not stress over ttc and to just take it in my stride. I was hoping for a "whatever will be will be" kind of attitude - yeah right!!) I'm sure I'm allowed one bad though right?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Caz~ so sorry the witch got you :hugs: :hugs:

Brit~ Your chart looks good. Fx'd for more high temps! :hugs:

Well i am on CD6 on my last day of Soy. Jeez has that stuff messed with my emotions! I have been a total bitch the past 2 days and last night me and OH were BD'ing and he didnt "get there" and i just bawled for like 15 minutes because that had never happened before and i felt so useless iykwim.. thank god today is my last day taking that stuff!


----------



## littleredhen

Caz, I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you :hissy::hissy:. I'm sad that you girls are headed over to LTTTC and I wish that this wasnt taking so long for any of us!! I hope that I don't have to join y'all over there, I will probably be in denial and wait until 18 months if we still arent pg :shrug:. I will miss seeing you and Premomt in here :sad: but I totally understand wanting to move over. I hope that y'all are both knocked up :blush::haha: very soon!!! xxxx

Jaxie, I think I would have cried too but I am a big baby when it comes to stuff like that :rofl:. A couple of times my DH has just flat out not wanted to do it and I cried and cried!!!!!! So what does the soy do, I think I heard its like kinda like a natural clomid...is that right? Didnt you also do the vitamin b6 last cycle? xxxx

Brit, what are you talking about girl?!? Your chart looks really good!!! Keep the PMA hun!!! So you are back in Texas....where?? I am in Austin!!! xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry to hear you ladies are moving. Hope that everything works out for you! Cazd so sorry that cow bag got you! At least you now know it can happen! FXD that this is your cycle!

Hope you other ladies are doing well!

Just stoppin by to say Hi and drop some dust!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jaxvipe

The soy is supposed to be like natural clomid. I am hoping that it is going to make me O better, if you look at my chart it seems to be working, my temps are alot higher this cycle than ever before. Fx'd! 

After our failed attempt at BDing OH tried to make me feel better by saying "just think honey since i did get there this time the next time it will be filled with extra swimmers!" that made me laugh but i was still so upset. I think that the soy made me even more emotional about the whole thing. 

Hi Sunshine!! How is it goin?


----------



## littleredhen

Awww well that was sweet of him to say because I think most men wouldnt even go out of their way to say something sweet after that. I think that my DH would probably just get defensive and not want to talk about it :rofl:.


----------



## Csunshine013

LOL It was very sweet and mine wouldn't probably appologize but indeed there will be more swimmers next time!

I'm good feeling kinda sicky atm but it comes and goes. I have a scan on Monday againso hopefully I will get another pic


----------



## BritAcrossSea

littleredhen said:


> Brit, what are you talking about girl?!? Your chart looks really good!!! Keep the PMA hun!!! So you are back in Texas....where?? I am in Austin!!! xxxx

I'm just up the road from you in Spring - well not really just up the road lol. My DH has his workshop in Houston. We visited Austin last year for a nice weekend away and it was so incredibly different to Houston but they say that don't they about Texas, that not one place is the same within it. You definitely have a variety over here.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So AF hit this morning, which was no surprise for me really. So onto cycle 10 - who would have thought hey. I realised while tinkering with my chart that I hadn't updated my ticker last month :dohh:. 

I'm debating about giving myself some time off from temping this month but I'm still not sure, haven't quite made my mind up yet. I have my drs appt next week to discuss the thyroid issue so have a load of questions ready to fire at him about it. I don't really know whether I should even be ttc while I have this and the cervix problem. It might even be good for me to take a very relaxed approach to ttc but we'll see. I'm now trying to think of what Samzi's phrase was for this but I can't recall it - maybe I should blame that on the thyroid, they say one of the symptoms is a fuzzy head :haha:. Right, it's actually doing my head in trying to think so I may have to refer back to the beginning pages of this thread. 

Yes, I definitely think a ntnp approach will be good this month. Afterall, we fly back to the UK on Saturday (arrive Sunday) and we're literally only back for 5 days 'cos we then fly off to Japan for our anniversary and it is a pain sometimes temping and keeping track of everything. 

Sorry to write an essay. I hope you girls are gearing up for ovulation!! GL x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Found it!!! The saying was... SHIG (see how it goes). You wouldn't believe how relieved I am at finding the phrase :lol:.


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO I am glad you found it because it would have killed me trying to remember-- That was her lucky month too! I saw you have thyroid issues. I have a terribly low thyroid and it can present problems but I got stable on meds and so far it has been great. The good news is once you are stable, your bod doesn't know the diff! Good luck girls... Brit PM me if you ever want to chat thyroid.. I found my prob in Jan and medicated and conceived in May... :hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

Brit, I'm sorry AF got you!!!! And yes we def have a variety going on here in Texas...especially Austin!!! The city's motto is "Keep Austin Weird" :dohh". It got started because Austin has A LOT of small businesses but then people took it to heart and some people are super strange :rofl:. DH and I live in a very normal traditional part of Austin so we really only encounter the weirdness every now and again :haha:. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Brit so sorry the cow bag got you! :hugs: I think the SHIG method is a good fit! Samzi sure did well on it! Good luck and Happy Anniversary if I don't see you before then!

LRH Texas alone has some really weird people. LOL Ok so my Mom lived there for the last 6 or so years. LOL The one I'm talking about is my DD's biological father OMG weirdo!!!! And he works for Homeland Securtiy :dohh:

Hope everybody else is doing well!

afm just doing the day by day thing still. I have started a preggo journal so all my info is in there is your interested. Not been feeling so hot lately but that's a good thing and it will soon pass.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY GIRLS HERE!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Glad to hear you're feeling grotty (in a good way of course :thumbup:). Gosh I've just had my life stolen away by Bravo. I absolutely love naf TV, ie the Real Housewives and I've got massively into the Millionaire Matchamaker! Fabulous stuff. 

So yesterday I finally purchased myself a diary for this year - I'm so slack! Anyway, the only info I'm gonna keep a tab on is my AF and bd sessions, that's it. 

Just been checking those charts. I take it Jax and LRH this is your plenty of bd'ing time!


----------



## Csunshine013

BritAcrossSea said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling grotty (in a good way of course :thumbup:). Gosh I've just had my life stolen away by Bravo. I absolutely love naf TV, ie the Real Housewives and I've got massively into the Millionaire Matchamaker! Fabulous stuff.
> 
> So yesterday I finally purchased myself a diary for this year - I'm so slack! Anyway, the only info I'm gonna keep a tab on is my AF and bd sessions, that's it.
> 
> Just been checking those charts. I take it Jax and LRH this is your plenty of bd'ing time!

Thanks Brit! LMAO

I'm totally into Criminal Minds and Law and Order and then it's the Bachelor on Monday nights :dohh: the girls are really scary this season.

Hope your all having a banner day!


----------



## littleredhen

Hi Ladies! Well I tested this morning on a cb digital and it was a :bfp::wohoo::yipee: I hope everyone is doing well!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG OMG OMG

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

So very happy for you!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

CONGRATULATIONS LRH!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Have a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## littleredhen

Thank you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Erinnae

Congrtatulations!!!!!!!!! That is so exciting!!
Before you know it you will be holding your little baby and all this waiting will be a blur:) Im so happy for you!!


----------



## littleredhen

Thank you Erin!!!! I hope that the time goes by quickly because October seems so far from now! Yay, looks like your due date is coming up quickly!!! Congrats on baby #3!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

LRH I was thinking the same thing about Erin! WOOO HOOO not but about a month away! 

You'll have to keep us updated with the little one!:thumbup:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG am I left on my own? :shock: Suppose I better go find somewhere new to hang out.... :cry::cry::cry: Mind you, it's good news for all you guys. Hope all goes well and you'll be holding your little bundles soon xx


----------



## gumb69

brit - i'm still here, waiting for the elusive and sticky bfp


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm not going to stop being your CHEERLEADER!!!!

Go Brit Go Gumb! (she does cartwheels which really aren't pretty iykwim)

Jumps and does some kind of cheerleading move. LMAO

Don't run away I'm always here for you and who ever else would like to join in!



:hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Glad to see I'm not alone :happydance:.

Well I've now got renewed pma for cycle no.11 (albeit I'm still on cycle no.10). Went to my gynae follow up this morning and had drs appt yesterday. So firstly the underactive thyroid is borderline and due to the fact that I clearly ovulate every month there is no need at this point to be worried about it. This just needs to be kept an eye on :thumbup:. 

Secondly my spotting issue... They first thought it was like an abrasion at my cervix but because the spotting is mainly between ovulation and AF they think it's more likely to be hormonal. So I'm getting tablets for progesterone, which I need to take for the next 3 months from the time of ovulation to AF. If this stops the spotting then voila... Pregnancy could occur :yipee:, if the spotting continues then onto a minor op on my cervix I go :(.

Anyway, I'm feeling cheerful that finally something's happening. I've been under investigation since bloomin' October!


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance:

My Dr had me use progesterone suppositories after O until af well I had just started that the cycle I got my BFP! I also take a baby aspirin everyday to increase blood flow to my uterus! Sounds like you have a plan!

FXD this will help with all issues! :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I must admit that's why I'm having good thoughts about it all 'cos I was sure I'd heard great things. 

Anyway Sunshine how's pregnancy treating you?


----------



## Csunshine013

Well Brit so far this pregnancy is going well. I have gotten to see the little one three times so far, once at 8wks, 10wks and the last time being 13wks and I go back for blood tests and a regular check up on Feb 24th and we'll probably listen to the HB. I will be freaking out the next few weeks, alright until I reach 24wks I will be freaking out :dohh: the last time I lost my little bean was around 15w so next appt is nerve racking:wacko:

How are you doing? Good I hope! Are you finished galavanting around the world these days?:shrug:


----------



## Shey

Aww I miss my baby bump and want another one!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sunshine I'm sure everything will be good this time - you've had too much pain for it not to be. Hopefully you're nerves can be settled after you next appt, I do hope so. 

Hey Shey sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:.


----------



## Shey

I didn't lose a baby. I have a 19 month old son. I just miss being preggers that's all. hehe


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oops a daisy :dohh:! Well, I'm glad to hear that... So you're ttc you're 2nd? How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## Csunshine013

From your fingers to God's ears. I pray nightly that nothing happens and really wont start to enjoy this pregnancy until after I reach 24 weeks:dohh: but watch out after that I'm good to go!:thumbup:

Hope your having a wonderful day!

Hey Shey hope your doing well the little guy is very handsome!


----------



## Shey

thank you. I will be ttc baby#2 next week when my Dear Fiance(DF) is down.


----------



## Csunshine013

Good luck Shey!:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

thank you


----------

